# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Loi sur le renseignement :  vers une sorte de  Patriot Act  en France ?

## Hinault Romaric

*Loi sur le renseignement :  vers une sorte de  Patriot Act  en France ?*
*Le projet dbattu  partir daujourdhui  lAssemble inquite sur plusieurs points*

Ce lundi dans laprs-midi, le Premier ministre  Manuel Valls prsentera auprs des dputs le projet de loi sur le renseignement.  Cela ouvrira la voie  un examen qui sera clos le jeudi 16 avril.

Ce projet de loi assez controvers  a pour objectif de renforcer la lutte contre le terrorisme, tout en encadrant les ressources utilises par les services de renseignement franais. Le projet tire sa source dun constat :  l_a France est la seule dmocratie occidentale  ne pas avoir de cadre juridique sur les pratiques de ses six services de renseignement, laissant ceux-ci oprer dans des zones grises  la merci de condamnations de la Cour europenne des droits de l'homme._ 

Le texte bnficie du soutien de lUMP au nom de lunit contre le terrorisme, depuis les attentats meurtriers de janvier dernier qui ont fait 17 morts.

Le projet est cependant critiqu sur plusieurs points par les dfenseurs des liberts et des entreprises de lIT, qui estiment quon passera  dune surveillance cible   une  surveillance de masse , qui portera atteinte  la vie prive des Franais.

En effet, en cas dadoption de cette loi, les services de renseignements pourront en toute lgalit avoir recours  des techniques daccs  linformation pour intercepter les changes en lignes, les communications tlphoniques, poser des cameras, des micros ou des balises, installer les logiciels espions, etc. partout ou ils estiment ncessaire.

Les agents nauront plus  avoir recours  un juge afin dobtenir une autorisation ds lors quils estiment que les donnes collectes sont relatives aux intrts publics suivants :


La scurit nationale ;Les intrts essentiels de la politique trangre et l'excution des engagements europens et internationaux de la France ;Les intrts conomiques et scientifiques essentiels de la France ;La prvention du terrorisme ;La prvention de la criminalit et de la dlinquance organises ;La prvention des violences collectives de nature  porter gravement atteinte  la paix publique.


L'un des points les plus controverss concerne les  Imsi-catchers , des appareils qui permettent, en imitant le fonctionnement d'une antenne-relais, d'intercepter les tlphones portables, leurs donnes de connexion ou d'couter les conversations.

Pour les changes en ligne, laspect qui attire le plus lattention est limplmentation dun algorithme sur les rseaux doprateurs, qui permettra de dtecter par une  succession suspecte de donnes de connexion  une  menace terroriste .  Ce systme est qualifi de  boite noire  par les opposants.

Les hbergeurs franais sont monts au crneau et ont appel le Premier ministre  abandonner le projet de loi.  I_mposer aux hbergeurs franais daccepter une captation en temps rel des donnes de connexion et la mise en place de  botes noires  aux contours flous dans leurs infrastructures, c'est donner aux services de renseignement franais un accs et une visibilit sur toutes les donnes transitant sur les rseaux_ , notent ceux-ci dans une missive adresse  Manuel Valls.   _Les entreprises et les particuliers choisissent un hbergeur sur des critres de confiance et de transparence, qu'il ne sera plus possible de respecter, car seuls les services de l'tat auront, directement ou indirectement, le contrle et la connaissance de ces donnes._ 

Les hbergeurs franais font savoir quun nombre important de leurs clients (reprsentant 30  40% de leur chiffre daffaires) sont bass  ltranger, et ceux-ci ont choisi la France pour la protection de leurs donnes personnelles.  _Ces clients viennent parce quil ny a pas de Patriot Act en France, que la protection des donnes des entreprises et des personnes est considre comme importante. Si cela nest plus le cas demain en raison de ces fameuses botes noires, il leur faudra entre 10 minutes et quelques jours pour quitter leur hbergeur franais_ , affirment ceux-ci.

Un projet qui pourrait donc leur contraindre  lexile, puisquils sloigneront de la France pour la construction des Datacenter. Ce qui ne manquera pas davoir un impact sur lconomie du pays.

De plus, cette disposition ouvrira la voie  la collecte dune masse importante de donnes, dont les services de renseignement auront du mal  faire les tris avec les ressources quils disposent.  _lefficacit de ce dispositif de boite noire nous semble plus que douteuse, car il concerne moins de 5 000 personnes en France. Une organisation terroriste bien structure saura chapper  ces mesures. Un  loup solitaire  sera noy dans la masse des informations colossales et donc difficilement dtectable_ , mettent en exergue les hbergeurs.

Toutefois,  il y aura la mise sur pied dune Commission nationale de contrle des techniques de renseignement (CNCTR) qui devra au pralable donner son avis  chaque dploiement de ces techniques. Cependant, sa constitution (neuf membres, pouvant dcider avec la prsence de quatre dentre eux), fait encore dbat.

Le vote de lAssemble est prvu pour le 5 mai, aprs deux semaines de vacances parlementaires. Pour les hbergeurs franais, il est clair que _ ce projet n'atteindra pas son objectif, mettra potentiellement chaque Franais sous surveillance, et dtruira ainsi un pan majeur de lactivit conomique de notre pays._ 


*Source* : AFP, Legifrance, Message des hbergeurs franais


*Et vous ?*


 ::fleche::  tes-vous pour ou contre ce projet de loi ? Pourquoi ?

----------


## NSKis

Se poser la question du "pour ou contre" cette loi, c'est tre dj en retard d'une guerre!

Que cette loi soit accepte ou non, cela ne changera rien. Du moment que les technologies d'coute existent, elles seront utilises par les services de scurit de l'tat!!! Depuis quand les "barbouzes" se proccupent d'tre en rgle avec la loi?

Le plus inquitant n'est pas qu'un tat dmocratique utilise ce genre de techno mais plutt que ce genre de technologie se dmocratise et tombe dans les mains de personnes peu recommandables  ::calim2::

----------


## TiranusKBX

Bienvenue  1984 de George Orwell les camras en moins !

juste une question, pour faire annuler le vote d'une loi c'est une ptition de combien de signatures qu'il faut ?

----------


## tanatiel

Le fait que cette loi encadre des pratiques dj existantes dans les renseignements est une bonne chose. Parce qu'il ne faut pas se leurrer, les renseignements n'ont pas attendu la loi pour mettre en oeuvre les Imsi-catchers par exemple. Par contre ce qui est infiniment dommageable c'est qu'en prtextant l'excuse du "on a besoin d'actions rapides", on se dispense de l'intervention de la justice alors qu'un juge des liberts et de la dtention peut intervenir en quelques heures.

Mais on peut supposer que les renseignements n'ont pas forcment envie que des juges leur posent des questions sur certaines coutes, question d'habitude sans doute.

----------


## Beanux

Pas de garantie quelconque qui permette un contrle sur les abus. Un contrle uniquement consultatif n'est pas un moyen de contrle.
Les donnes collectes sont cens tre anonymiss, et l'anonymat peut tre lev. Dj elles ne sont donc pas anonymes, et encore une fois lev sous quel contrle ?
Le simple fait de faire passer a par la justice et non pas l'administratif permettrait d'avoir un contrle acceptable.

La loi sert a lgitimer des procdures dj en places, mais qui sont dans lillgalit pour le moment (article partiel  ce propos).

@tanatiel: il existe des procdure rapide, les rfrs, justement pour faire passer quelque chose plus rapidement de manire temporaire. Et a implique un jugement  postriori pour valider/approuver le jugement temporaire.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> juste une question, pour faire annuler le vote d'une loi c'est une ptition de combien de signatures qu'il faut ?


Je sais pas, mais certains s'y sont essay. Avis aux intresss :
https://www.change.org/p/retirez-le-...irenseignement

----------


## TiranusKBX

et une signature de plus

----------


## redbullch

> Ce projet de loi assez controvers  a pour objectif de renforcer la lutte contre le terrorisme, tout en encadrant les ressources utilises par les services de renseignement franais. Le projet tire sa source dun constat :  l_a France est la seule dmocratie occidentale  ne pas avoir de cadre juridique sur les pratiques de ses six services de renseignement, laissant ceux-ci oprer dans des zones grises  la merci de condamnations de la Cour europenne des droits de l'homme._


Il me semble que la Cour europenne des droits de l'homme ne prend pas en compte les lois nationales pour rendre un jugement... C'est eux qui dcideront s'il y a une infraction aux droits de l'homme. La loi Franaise n'y change rien.

----------


## LeoBeutel

Pour

----------


## codeur_83

"Et c'est ainsi que s'teint la libert, sous une pluie d'applaudissements..."  :8O:  :8O:

----------


## TiranusKBX

> "Et c'est ainsi que s'teint la libert, sous une pluie d'applaudissements..."


belle citation galactique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Thorna

La libert ne s'teint pas. Premirement, il n'y a rien qui change avec cette loi par rapport  "avant". Deuximement, on a toujours le droit de faire ceci ou cel, simplement a sera officiellement connu, au lieu de "sous la table".
Troisimement, cette loi ne discute absolument pas du tout de la pncd, et donc qu'elle soit vote en l'tat ou non, amende, corrige voire compltement abandonne, l'essentiel de ce qui se passe se passera toujours.

----------


## Grimly

Qu'on prenne cette loi en entier et qu'on attende le prochain Kouachi ou Coulibaly !

D'ailleurs, pourquoi sommes-nous encore en alerte attentat sur le plan vigipirate ? Je croyais que la surveillance des populations allaient permettre de dbusquer les terroristes, vous n'avez plus besoin des agents de scurit aux entres de chaque centre commercial. Allez les chercher chez eux !

----------


## codeur_83

Plus srieusement, l'absence de contre-pouvoir (la justice) pose quand mme un problme de dmocratie vident ;-)

----------


## mrqs2crbs

> Bienvenue  1984 de George Orwell les camras en moins !
> 
> juste une question, pour faire annuler le vote d'une loi c'est une ptition de combien de signatures qu'il faut ?


ben tu ne peux pas, 

nous ne sommes pas dans une dmocratie participative (o les citoyens peuvent sous certaines conditions prsenter des projets de lois),
mais dans une dmocratie reprsentative: o lorsque tu votes; tu donnes littralement ta voix.

la biz

----------


## TiranusKBX

> ben tu ne peux pas, 
> 
> nous ne sommes pas dans une dmocratie participative (o les citoyens peuvent sous certaines conditions prsenter des projets de lois),
> mais dans une dmocratie reprsentative: o lorsque tu votes; tu donnes littralement ta voix.
> 
> la biz


malheureusement ceux pour qui je vote ne passent pas le premier tour

----------


## ticNFA

> Se poser la question du "pour ou contre" cette loi, c'est tre dj en retard d'une guerre!
> 
> Que cette loi soit accepte ou non, cela ne changera rien. Du moment que les technologies d'coute existent, elles seront utilises par les services de scurit de l'tat!!! Depuis quand les "barbouzes" se proccupent d'tre en rgle avec la loi?
> 
> Le plus inquitant n'est pas qu'un tat dmocratique utilise ce genre de techno mais plutt que ce genre de technologie se dmocratise et tombe dans les mains de personnes peu recommandables


Je suis d'accord avec NSKis sur la premire partie. Par contre, que sont des Etats dmocratiques qui espionnent sa population ? La loi ne sera l que pour couvrir les FAI dans l'installation des botes noires. On joue la mme, mauvaise, comdie qu'aux Etats-Unis. Les entreprises n'tant videmment nullement une garantie.

La "dmocratisation" est dj faite, avec Amesys en Libye, les Etats dmocratiques se dpchant de vendre et tester des outils qui pourront aussi servir ici.

Enfin, quelle est la garantie que ces Etats resteront dmocratiques ? L'histoire rpond. Il me semble que la premire loi rtroactive ft celle de 1940 retirant la nationalit aux trangers naturaliss aprs 1927. Mais sans aller jusque-l nous avons vu ce qu'il en tait aux USA.

En appeler  l'intelligence ou la raison des dputs est vain. Il nous reste les outils tels que Tor, PGP et cie.

Edit : la loi sur le CPE ft promulgue... puis abroge par un mouvement.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les agents nauront plus  avoir recours  un juge afin dobtenir une autorisation ds lors quils estiment que les donnes collectes sont relatives aux intrts publics suivants :
> 
> La scurit nationale ;Les intrts essentiels de la politique trangre et l'excution des engagements europens et internationaux de la France ;Les intrts conomiques et scientifiques essentiels de la France ;La prvention du terrorisme ;La prvention de la criminalit et de la dlinquance organises ;La prvention des violences collectives de nature  porter gravement atteinte  la paix publique.


Ce qui veut dire qu'on peut pratiquement le faire pour tout.
Prostitution : bande organise, au moins des soupsons
Une boite francaise : intret conomique... le fait que ca soit essentiel restera a l'apreciation d'un personnel administratif... donc sans surveillance.
Casino : bande organiss

Bref, on est gentiment en train de donner tous les droits  ces mecs... en admettant que mme aprs coup un juge n'a rien  regarder la dedans.
Ce qui m'inquite dans tout a, c'est qu'elle est cette arme qu'on est en train de crer pour le prochain prsident. On a vu ce que donnat le blocalge des sitess administratif, au dbut pour la pdoporniograpie, aujourd'hui contre le terrorisme, l'incitation au terrorisme, les bandes organises, etc... Tout ca sans le moindre juge.
A la fin, il restera quoi dailleurs  la justice ? Les chiens crass et les faits divers ?

Si c'est sarko, hollande, ou n'importe lequel des personnalits actuelles qui prend le pouvoir, on peut dj avoir peur... mais si cest un parti extremiste, le genre qui ne veut pas trop entendre les voix disssidente, il se passe quoi ?

Ca me ferait quand mme bien chier qu'on en arrive a devoir apprendre  nous servir de tor et  duppliquer des sites et leurs accs comme les chinois pour nous protger de notre gouvernement.

----------


## captaindidou

Il faut savoir ce que l'on veut dans la vie.
Les techniques actuelles d'investigation ont leurs limites.
Soit on on renonce  cet arsenal de traque et l'on en paie le prix en vies humaines innocentes.
Soit on s'quipe.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'avoir uniquement les bons outils, mais aussi de les utiliser correctement. Avoir un bazooka entre les mains ne te transforme pas en dratiseur confirm. Il est vident qu'il faut s'quiper, mais il faut rflchir plus loin que a.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je viens de visionner une bonne partie du dbat d'aujourd'hui sur les amendements  cette loi, qui vont globalement dans le sens de plus de clart, de contrle et de restriction, mais la plupart d'entre eux se retrouvent balayer, si j'ai bien saisi, grosso modo pour 2 raisons :
- soit a ne correspond pas  des crits (lois, dcret, ...) dj en application, du style la DGSE a pour objectif de faire ceci cela, donc on crit pareil dans le projet de loi car on n'a pas vocation  changer son rle,
- soit ce n'est pas la "ralit du terrain", comprendre par l qu'aujourd'hui dj on fait face  des risques ou des attaques particuliers auquel on rpond dj de manire particulire, et donc il serait stupide de lgifrer autrement.

Donc on fait une loi qui mlange du trs gnral avec du trs particulier, et chaque amendement ciblant une chose  la fois, cela permet au gouvernement de se laver les mains en utilisant soit l'un soit l'autre argument, alors qu'au final :
- on se fiche compltement que a ne couvre pas aussi large que d'autres crits, car rien n'empche de faire une loi pour chaque perspective plutt que de tout mlanger (pour rappel a devait cibler du terrorisme, or il n'en est rien),
- l'objectif d'une loi n'est pas de lgaliser des pratiques potentiellement illgales, ou dit autrement de blanchir son linge sale, mais de donner un cadre lgal permettant de dire ce qui est lgal et ce qui ne l'est pas, indpendamment de ce qui se fait dj.

Le gouvernement est vraiment dans une approche de lgalisation en masse des activits non rgules de ses services, peu importe que ce soit bien ou pas. Ce dbat, c'est un dbat de sourds.

----------


## Traroth2

> Se poser la question du "pour ou contre" cette loi, c'est tre dj en retard d'une guerre!
> 
> Que cette loi soit accepte ou non, cela ne changera rien. Du moment que les technologies d'coute existent, elles seront utilises par les services de scurit de l'tat!!! Depuis quand les "barbouzes" se proccupent d'tre en rgle avec la loi?
> 
> Le plus inquitant n'est pas qu'un tat dmocratique utilise ce genre de techno mais plutt que ce genre de technologie se dmocratise et tombe dans les mains de personnes peu recommandables


En gros, tu as dj renonc  la dmocratie, quoi.

Je trouve que la facilit avec laquelle les gens se rsignent assez sidrante. Cela dit, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est tre "en retard d'une guerre". Si tu acceptes l'ide que tu n'as pas d'influence sur ce que fait l'tat, que tout est dcid par les puissants et qu'on ne peut rien y changer, c'est que tu as dj capitul, de toutes manires.

----------


## Traroth2

> La libert ne s'teint pas. Premirement, il n'y a rien qui change avec cette loi par rapport  "avant". Deuximement, on a toujours le droit de faire ceci ou cel, simplement a sera officiellement connu, au lieu de "sous la table".
> Troisimement, cette loi ne discute absolument pas du tout de la pncd, et donc qu'elle soit vote en l'tat ou non, amende, corrige voire compltement abandonne, l'essentiel de ce qui se passe se passera toujours.


Et le droit  l'intimit, a devient quoi ?

----------


## pers

la surveillance massive n'est pas une solution maintenant que les terroristes savent qu'ils sont surveills, bin ils ne vont plus utiliser ses moyens de communications ou bien ils vont sinvestir pour dtourner cette surveillance, le seul qui sera surveill c'est le citoyen lambda !!

----------


## Traroth2

> Il faut savoir ce que l'on veut dans la vie.
> Les techniques actuelles d'investigation ont leurs limites.
> Soit on on renonce  cet arsenal de traque et l'on en paie le prix en vies humaines innocentes.
> Soit on s'quipe.


Il faut tre trs clair : ce que cette loi propose de faire, c'est  dire la surveillance systmatique de la population, *n'est pas efficace* contre le terrorisme.

Aprs les rvlations d'Edward Snowden, les services tasuniens ont prtendu la mme chose, et on leur a demand des exemples d'affaires de terrorisme rsolues grce  cette surveillance. On attend toujours les exemples en question.

A l'inverse, les affaires Merah et Charlie Hebdo montrent des graves dysfonctionnements dans les services franais concernant la surveillance *cible* de personnes suspectes. Et rien n'est fait pour remdier  a. Mohammed Merah et les frres Kouachi taient connus des services de renseignement, et malgr a, ils n'ont pas t surveills et ont commis des attentats.

En dgarnissant encore les moyens de cette surveillance de suspects identifis pour les reporter sur une surveillance de toute la population dont on sait qu'elle ne sert  rien pour prvenir le terrorisme, on va au devant de nouvelles catastrophes. Qui bien sr justifieront de nouvelles mesures de surveillance de la population...

On est donc devant la mise en pratique de la stratgie du choc, telle qu'explique par Naomi Klein dans son livre ponyme : utiliser des catastrophes pour justifier la mise en place de mesure impopulaire, mme si celles-ci ne sont pas du tout une rponse utile  la crise initiale.

----------


## imperio

> belle citation galactique


Intergalactique je dirais mme.  :;): 

Sinon, il est toujours aussi agaant de voir nos dirigeants limiter nos liberts et notre vie prive pour lutter contre ceux qui veulent porter atteinte  notre libert (cherchez l'erreur !).

----------


## pmithrandir

> La scurit nationale ;
> Les intrts essentiels de la politique trangre et l'excution des engagements europens et internationaux de la France ;


Tient, en y rflchissant ca nous donne la possibilit de cibler : 
 - tous les opposants politiques du moment qu'ils demandent a une dmission du prsident : contestation de l'ordre tabli et de la lgitimit de l'tat...
 - tous les mecs contre lEurope qui parle de sortie de celle ci, pas compatible avec les traits et nos engagements (et ca fait du monde)
 - des journaux un peu trop regardant comme mdiapart qui font passer le gvt pour des cons, et menacent la scurit nationale.

Ca fait un bon paquet de monde... 

Sachant que je ne suis pas contre la cration de ce genre de systme, je suis contre le fait qu'a AUCUN moment on implique un juge la dedans.

Qu'est ce qui empche srieusement un agent d'aller espionner quelqu'un de son choix, au hasard celui qui tourne un peu trop auprs de sa femme. Si on lui demande, il a juste a dire : terrorisme, et pouf le juge peut plus rien faire.
Et bien sur qu'il y aura des exemples comme ceux-l.

Aprs, je trouve que c'est inutile, comme dit prcdemment. la surveillance qui fonctionne est toujours cible, jamais large. Tous les terroristes sont vite retrouv, parce qu'on les connait dej avant qu'ils ne passent  l'action. Sauf qu'on ne les surveillent pas assez.

Pierre

----------


## Paul TOTH

mon avis, mettre en place un systme d'coute comme celui-l c'est non seulement inefficace pour la lutte contre le terrorisme, dangereux pour les liberts individuelles (un pisode de Sherlock traite le sujet sur la golocalisation des utilisateurs d'un service de taxi qui est exploit pour savoir qui fait quoi afin de les faire chanter, c'est pas mal comme ide) mais c'est aussi le premier systme auquel je m'attaquerais si j'tais un hacker dtermin et que je voulais piocher dans une source de donnes trs intressantes !

de mme que je suis contre le vote lectronique, de mme je suis contre tout systme automatis de traitement des donnes prives et potentiellement sensibles, ne serait-ce que pour l'intress.

Nous vivons dj dans une socit ou l'agrgation des donnes personnelles est un sport international contre lequel certains tentent de se battre face  un vide juridique, il ne faudrait pas non plus rendre cela lgal.

----------


## Nicam

Au moins, on sait que lorsque la "crise" terrorisme sera un peu moins virulente, l'tat pourra faire la chasse aux pirates de MP3 et de Divx  :;): 
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais de mon cot, je vois a gros comme une baraque.

----------


## ZenZiTone

la France est la seule dmocratie occidentale  ne pas avoir de cadre juridique sur les pratiques de ses six services de renseignement, laissant ceux-ci oprer dans des zones grises  la merci de condamnations de la Cour europenne des droits de l'homme. 

Ah d'accord ! Si on est  la merci de condamnations de la Cour europenne des droits de l'homme, on fait une lois pour dire qu'on a le droit...  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> tous les mecs contre lEurope qui parle de sortie de celle ci, pas compatible avec les traits et nos engagements (et ca fait du monde)


Euh... si c'est compatible avec les traits. Article 50 du trait de l'UE.




> Qu'est ce qui empche srieusement un agent d'aller espionner quelqu'un de son choix, au hasard celui qui tourne un peu trop auprs de sa femme. Si on lui demande, il a juste a dire : terrorisme, et pouf le juge peut plus rien faire.
> Et bien sur qu'il y aura des exemples comme ceux-l.


Mais a va plus loin que a : cette loi couvre 7 champs et le terrorisme n'en est qu'un seul ! Si le terrorisme ne colle pass, je ne doute pas que ton agent trouveras chaussure  son pied parmi les 7 autres qui ont tendance  tre encore plus vagues.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Euh... si c'est compatible avec les traits. Article 50 du trait de l'UE.


C'est vrai.
Je pense que le trait de l'euro poserait plus de pb, mais le point reste valide par rapports a nos engagements europens.

De toute faon, trop vaste pour moi.

----------


## marsupial

N'tant plus sur du chiffre je ne m'avancerai pas, mais c'est en centaine de millions de matriels ainsi que 500 hackers en urgence qui sont rclams par DGSI-DGSE.
A prlever sur le budget 2015 de n'importe quel ministre alors que tous sont en restriction budgtaire y compris la Defense.

Bon.
Au del de la loi qui, je pense, nous sommes  70% d'accord qu'il s'agit d'une monumentale erreur absolument inutile contre le terrorisme, avec de telles ressources j'organiserai et orienterai diffremment le canon.
La LPM suffisait largement  contrecarrer sans la ncessit de 500 hackers ni 700 (?) millions.

Mon humble avis suit : 

sous prtexte de terrorisme, ils vont lutter contre :

* les adversaires politiques
* faire la guerre numrique partout ( on a l'air malin compar au million d'agents des NSA,CIA,FBI, etc ... )
* accessoirement, entre deux pause-caf, lutter contre Daech

Et lorsque arrivera le prochain attentat ou moindre menace pour la scurit, les moyens seront augments prtextant que ceux allous demeurent insuffisants.

Bref, nous sommes trs mal barrs. Au sens propre du terme.

----------


## Paul TOTH

ce matin j'tais en discussion trs srieuse et professionnelle avec un client qui a utilis les deux termes suivants au cours de la conversation "djihad" et "bombe"...totalement hors contexte videmment, par exemple "ce logiciel, c'est de la bombe", combien de chance aurions nous de nous retrouvs mis sous coute avec la bote noire du gouvernement ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

sans le code source comment veut tu que l'on le sache ?  ::mrgreen::  ::pastaper::

----------


## gvasseur58

> Que cette loi soit accepte ou non, cela ne changera rien. Du moment que les technologies d'coute existent, elles seront utilises par les services de scurit de l'tat!!! Depuis quand les "barbouzes" se proccupent d'tre en rgle avec la loi?


Bien sr qu'ils s'en proccupent ! Il ne faut pas se faire prendre, imaginer des financements forcment restreints, choisir les cibles... La lgalisation de ces procds permet de lgaliser l'infrastructure ncessaire : plus de moyens, systmatisation des cibles... et le tout sans avoir  en rfrer  un juge !
En un mot, on vote une loi qui permet de limiter les liberts individuelles au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme qui bnficiait dj de mesures adaptes (mais surveilles par des juges).  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je reviens sur les dbats de l'Assemble Nationale sur ce projet de loi Renseignement, notamment les dbats du 13 et 14 avril (ceux du 15 sont en cours et je pense les visionner ce soir), en commenant par quelques rappels. Je note au passage qu'un avantage de suivre les confrences de l'UPR, qui sont franchement longues et donc en rebutent pas mal, rend cet exercice plus facile, car on n'est pas dcontenanc par les heures de dbat {^_^}. Mais passons les dtails persos.

En me fiant  Wikipdia, dont je reprend l'organigramme ci-dessous pour donner une reprsentation plus graphique, l'Assemble Nationale "vote la loi, contrle laction du gouvernement et value les politiques publiques". Or, pour voter sereinement, il faut avoir un avis clair, et cela passe par une information fiable et prcise pour tablir son jugement. De la mme manire, contrler (Wiktionnaire: examiner minutieusement) l'action du gouvernement implique d'avoir les informations suffisante pour effectuer ce contrle. Enfin, valuer (Wiktionnaire: estimer une chose quant  son prix,  sa valeur,  sa quantit,  sa dure) les politiques publiques implique d'avoir le dernier mot quant au bien fond de ces politiques et de leur calibration, ce qui n'a de crdibilit que quand on est effectivement apte  les dcider, et donc inform. Une fois que cela est clair, on comprend bien que, pour que l'Assemble Nationale fasse son travail correctement, il est essentiel qu'elle dispose de l'information suffisante, et que cette information ne se centralise donc pas ailleurs.


Or, de ce que j'ai pu voir des dbats  l'Assemble Nationale, le caractre typiquement secret-dfense des activits de renseignement rend la plupart des dputs inaptes  juger, car manquent tout simplement d'information, que ce soit sur les techniques, leurs applications ou leurs finalits. Tout au mieux ils sont borns  poser des questions et  "demander" des clarifications au gouvernement, libre  celui-ci de s'excuter ou non (et bien qu'il rponde souvent, il ne rpond pas tout le temps  la question). En attendant, les dputs sont, de fait, incapables d'exiger des garanties pour les citoyens sans se faire taxer de manquement de respect (heureusement ces attaques _ad  hominem_ restent rare, mais a discrdite l'opposition sans apporter d'argument, plus de dtails en fin de post) ou de mconnaissance du terrain (que ce soit explicite ou implicite). A contrario, le gouvernement est bien au fait de ce qui se fait dans ses services, et vu que tout le monde en est conscient, aucun dput ne peut dcemment argumenter contre, vu que par nature il ne peut pas "savoir mieux" que le gouvernement. Et quand on en arrive  devoir justifier des choses concrtes du texte de loi, comme des dures ou des missions (i.e. valuer les politiques publiques), l'argument central que je retiens est un argument de "bonne foi" ou conservateur : c'est ce qu'on (le gouvernement) a pu constater par la pratique, ce qu'aucun dput encore une fois ne saurait contredire, ou c'est ce qui est crit dans d'autres textes similaires. Dans les deux cas, cela met visiblement l'avis de l'Assemble Nationale au rabait. Dommages que les quelques-uns qui semblent avoir des billes n'aient que 2 min pour s'exprimer, l o le gouvernement n'hsite pas  en prendre 10x plus*.

* Et quand on a conscience que le temps de parole a une influence significative sur les votes, on se demande pourquoi une telle ingalit au sein mme de l'hmicycle. Je met a en note car a vaut difficilement comme argument vu qu'on parle de contextes diffrent, mais cela donne nanmoins le droit de se poser la question.

Donc au lieu de fournir aux dputs les informations ncessaires  l'valuation du texte, le gouvernement fait valoir son jugement sur le fait, vident mais non-justifi, qu'il soit seul dtenteur de cette information. Alors oui, le gouvernement est apte  juger (pour lui-mme, pas pour tous) car dtient l'information, mais le dbat revient  l'Assemble Nationale, et il n'est donc pas normal de voir comment le dbat autour de cette loi se limite  des questions et clarifications sans possibilit d'exiger que l'valuation des politiques publiques, cense tre faite par l'Assemble Nationale, soit respecte. Ce dbat est dirig par le gouvernement alors qu'il devrait tre dirig par l'Assemble Nationale, ce qui montre en soit un problme et qui ne se retrouve qu'accentu par la procdure d'urgence prise par le gouvernement. Ajoutons  cela que ce texte "met tous ses oeufs dans le mme panier",  savoir terrorisme, espionnage industriel, potentiel scientifique, ordre publique et j'en passe, ce qui permet au gouvernement de justifier des mesures gnrales en citant des cas particuliers : libre au gouvernement de prendre n'importe quel "oeuf" qui l'arrange pour en tirer un exemple, de bien faire comprendre que l'Assemble Nationale n'est pas dans le "vrai gnral" du fait de ce contre-exemple, et de gnraliser implicitement ce contre-exemple en appliquant ce texte au panier entier. Dans l'art d'avoir toujours raison, je l'associerai  la catgorie suivante :



> 25. TROUVER UNE EXCEPTION
> 
> Il faut faire une apagogie au moyen dune instance. Si ladversaire procde par linduction, il requiert un grand nombre de cas pour poser sa thse gnrale. Nous navons besoin que de poser un seul cas en 
> contradiction avec la proposition pour que celle-ci soit renverse.
> ex.: La thse "tous les ruminants ont des cornes" est rfute par linstance unique des chameaux.


Au passage, je mettrais les attaques de manque de respect et d'incomptence (qui se droule nanmoins avec politesse, aprs tout le gouvernement sait forcment mieux et n'a donc pas de raison de s'nerver) dans les catgories suivantes :



> 18. DTOURNER LA CONVERSATION
> 
> Si nous nous rendons compte que ladversaire sest empar dune argumentation qui va lui permettre de nous battre, nous devons lempcher de parvenir au bout de sa dmonstration en interrompant  temps le cours de la discussion, en nous esquivant ou en dtournant le dbat vers dautres propositions.
> ex.: Lorsque ladversaire vous dit que vous avez tort, faites-lui remarquer que son lacet de soulier est dtach.





> 29. FAIRE DIVERSION (semblable  18)
> 
> Si on se rend compte que lon va tre battu, il faut faire une diversion, cest--dire quon se met tout dun coup  parler de tout autre chose comme si cela faisait partie du sujet dbattu et  tait un  argument contre ladversaire. Cela se fait avec discrtion si la diversion a quelque rapport avec le thme discut; avec impudence si elle ne concerne que ladversaire et na rien  voir avec lobjet du dbat.
> 
> Toute dispute entre des  gens du  commun montre  quel point  ce  stratagme est quasi  instinctif. En effet, quand lun fait des reproches personnels  lautre, celui-ci  ne  rpond  pas  en  les  rfutant  mais  en faisant  son tour des griefs personnels  son adversaire, laissant de ct ceux quon lui a faits et semblant donc  reconnatre  leur  bien-fond. Dans les querelles, une telle diversion ne vaut rien parce quon laisse tomber  les  reproches  reus  et  que  les  tmoins  apprennent  tout  le  mal  possible  des  deux  parties  en prsence. On peut lutiliser dans la controverse faute de mieux.
> ex.: 
>  Tu as un grand nez !
>  Moins grand que le tien !
>  Tu pues !
> ...





> 30. MYSTIFIER
> 
> Au lieu de faire appel  la raison, il faut se servir dautorits reconnues en la matire selon le degr des connaissances de ladversaire. "Chacun  prfre  croire  plutt  que  juger" a  dit  Snque.  On  a  donc beau jeu si lon a de son ct une autorit respecte par ladversaire. Cependant, il y aura pour lui dautant plus dautorits  valables  que  ses  connaissances  et  ses  aptitudes  sont  limites.  Si  celles-ci  sont  de  tout premier ordre, il ne reconnatra que peu dautorits ou mme aucune.  la rigueur, il fera confiance aux gens spcialiss dans une science, un art ou un mtier quil connat  peu  ou  pas  du  tout,  et  encore  ne  le fera-t-il quavec mfiance. En revanche, les gens du commun ont un profond respect pour les spcialistes en tout genre. Ils ignorent que la raison pour laquelle on fait profession dune chose nest pas lamour de cette chose mais de ce quelle rapporte. Et que celui qui enseigne une chose la connat rarement  fond car, sil ltudiait  fond, il ne lui resterait gnralement pas de temps pour lenseigner. Mais pour le profane, il y a beaucoup dautorits dignes de respect. Donc si on nen trouve pas dadquate, il faut en prendre une qui le soit en apparence et citer ce que quelquun a dit dans un autre sens ou dans des circonstances diffrentes. Ce sont les autorits auxquelles ladversaire ne comprend pas un tratre mot qui font gnralement le plus deffet. Les ignorants ont un respect particulier pour les figures de rhtorique grecques et latines.
> [...]
> Dune manire gnrale, on constatera que quand deux esprits ordinaires se querellent, ce sont des personnalits faisant autorit quils choisissent lun et lautre comme armes, et dont ils se servent pour se taper dessus. Si une tte mieux faite a affaire  quelquun de ce genre, le mieux est quil accepte de recourir  lui  aussi    cette  arme,  en  la  choisissant  en  fonction  des  faiblesses  de  son  adversaire.  Car, compare  larme des raisons, celle-ci  est,  par  hypothse,  un  Siegfried  blind,  plong  dans  les  flots  de lincapacit de penser et juger.
> [...]





> 32. FAIRE UNE ASSOCIATION DGRADANTE
> 
> Nous pouvons rapidement liminer ou du moins rendre suspecte une affirmation de ladversaire oppose    la  ntre  en  la  rangeant  dans  une  catgorie  excrable,  pour  peu  quelle  sy  rattache  par similitude ou mme trs vaguement.
> ex. : Cest du communisme, cest de lathisme, cest de la tyrannie, cest du banditisme etc. Cette affirmation suppose deux choses :
> 1.Que laffirmation en question,cest bien connu,  est rellement identique  cette catgorie, ou au moins contenue en elle.
> 2.Que cette catgorie est dj totalement rfute et ne peut contenir un seul mot de vrai.

----------


## pmithrandir

> N'tant plus sur du chiffre je ne m'avancerai pas, mais c'est en centaine de millions de matriels ainsi que 500 hackers en urgence qui sont rclams par DGSI-DGSE.
> A prlever sur le budget 2015 de n'importe quel ministre alors que tous sont en restriction budgtaire y compris la Defense.


Je croyais que a existait dj et qu'il fallait juste lgaliser des pratiques du renseignements... Donc pourquoi ils font pas ca a budget gal, puisqu'ils le font dj ?

----------


## marsupial

> Je croyais que a existait dj et qu'il fallait juste lgaliser des pratiques du renseignements... Donc pourquoi ils font pas ca a budget gal, puisqu'ils le font dj ?


Evidemment qu'ils le font dj. Mais l, ils seront "officiels" et peuvent largir les moyens mis en oeuvre en toute impunit couverts par l'Etat.
Il s'agit surtout de mettre en oeuvre une vritable force obscure car USA, Canada, Australie, Grande-Bretagne, Allemagne, Chine, Russie, Isral, Japon font de mme. Il s'agit d'une guerre invisible. Un peu comme lors de la Guerre froide o disposer de l'arme de dissuasion assurait l'indpendance politique. La France prservait sa neutralit surtout. Ici, l'enjeu demeure identique, la neutralit en moins. Dans la liste de la loi renseignement, le terrorisme sert d'pouvantail pour faire passer le projet au prs des masses bien que ce soit un sujet qui touche tout le monde.

Edit 23:00 Consciousness 16/04/2015

----------


## Invit

marsupial  :8O:   :8O: 
 ::alerte:: 


> Le terrorisme a bon dos si je puis dire


  ::alerte:: 

Et non tu peut pas dire de tel choses, enjoy ton report.

Et comme a dit papa valls  une fille dans un collge qui a donn raison  mr.quenelle, il y a une diffrence entre la libert d'expression et l'apologie du terrorisme -_-

Hallucinant -_-

----------


## Paul TOTH



----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Loi sur le renseignement : les dputs approuvent larticle sur les  boites noires* 
*le gouvernement tente dapaiser les hbergeurs* 

La mesure controverse  sur la surveillance des donnes internet du projet de loi sur le renseignement a t adopte ce mercredi  15 avril au soir par lAssemble nationale. 25 dputs ont vot pour  et 5 voix ont t contre.

Cette mesure autorise le dploiement sur le rseau des hbergeurs et des oprateurs dun  algorithme danalyse automatique des donnes afin de dtecter par une  succession suspecte de donnes de connexion  une  menace terroriste .

Cet article est celui qui a fait le plus coul dencre et qui est vertement critiqu par les dfenseurs des liberts et les entreprises de linternet. Pour les opposants, il sagit des  boites noires  aux contours opaques, qui reprsentent une vritable intrusion dans la vie prive des citoyens. 

Avec un tel systme, la France passera dune surveillance cible  une surveillance de masse, selon les opposants. Le gouvernement a tent de minimiser lintrusion en faisant savoir quuniquement des mtadonnes seront collectes, et quelles seront anonymes, tant quil ne sagira pas dune activit pouvant tre lie au terrorisme. 

Les mtadonnes sont constitues, selon le contexte, dinformations telles que ladresse IP de linternaute, son adresse de messagerie, lheure daccs  un service, etc. Les donnes collectes, bien quoffrant moins dinformations que le contenu des messages, fournissent cependant assez dlments pouvant porter atteinte  la vie prive dun internaute. Ce que na pas manqu de remarquer la  socialiste Aurlie Filippetti.

_La bote noire, cest la bote de Pandore de ce projet de loi_ , a affirm celle-ci  lhmicycle.  _On nous dit que les masses de donnes qui vont transiter seront uniquement des mtadonnes. Mais elles contiennent encore plus dinformations sur la vie prive de nos concitoyens ! () Et il y a un paradoxe  dire que ces donnes vont tre anonymes, alors quelles vont servir  identifier des terroristes._ 

Dautres dputs ont attir lattention sur les consquences conomiques nfastes que peuvent avoir ces boites noires. Dailleurs, les hbergeurs franais avaient dj tir la sonnette dalarme et fait savoir quils seront pousss  lexil, car ils suivront leurs clients qui iront o leurs donnes seront mieux scurises.

Aprs un dbat houleux, un amendement  du gouvernement a t intgr afin dapaiser les inquitudes des hbergeurs. 	Il permet  ces derniers  de procder eux-mmes  la sparation entre  les mtadonnes et les contenus .  De plus, la procdure d'urgence, qui permet de se passer de l'avis pralable de la future Commission de contrle des techniques de renseignement (CNCTR), ne pourra s'appliquer dans ce cas.

La mise sur pied de cette commission tait galement  lordre du jour. Il a t convenu que celle-ci, qui devait initialement tre constitue de 9 membres, disposera de 13 personnes, dont 43dputs, 3 snateurs, 3 membres du Conseil dtat, 3 magistrats de la Cour de cassation et un reprsentant de lArcep (Autorit de rgulation des communications lectroniques et des postes).

La prochaine sance publique des dbats sur le projet de loi est prvue pour le 5 mai.  

*Source* : Assemble nationale

----------


## nchal

Bien, bien, une bonne chose de faite... Faire de la surveillance de masse lgale, on est sur la bonne voie pour rentrer dans le groupe trs ferm du "Five Eyes"... Il ne manque plus qu'un autre attentat sur-mdiatis et on va l'avoir, notre Patrioct Act (et un vrai cette fois!)  ::no::

----------


## earhater

Je trouve compltement aberrant qu'une loi de cette importance puisse tre vote avec seulement 5 % de prsence des dputs ... a en dis long sur le systme. Pour moi il faudrait vraiment un taux de prsence minimale pour pouvoir voter, 50 % de prsence me semble le minimum syndical surtout pour des gens pays par le contribuable pour a. Il y a fort  parier que je change d'hbergeur (actuellement OVH)  part si celui-ci tient sa promesse de migrer ses datacenters en Angleterre ou en Allemagne. Mais quand on regarde la situation actuelle on dirait vraiment une oligarchie, surtout que j'ai un srieux doute quand aux comptences informatiques des dputs pour comprendre pleinement ce que signifie cette loi.

----------


## digitkiller

Ce qui est gnial, c'est que 25 ont vot pour et 5 contre : 25 +5 = 30 dputs ont vot  l'assemble nationale, ils sont o les 527 autres dputs ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> j'ai un srieux doute quand aux comptences informatiques des dputs pour comprendre pleinement ce que signifie cette loi.


Justement, j'ai assist aux dbats dispos sur le site de l'Assemble, et le fait est qu'il y a eu des tas de remarques de ce style et de questions pour obtenir des rponses. Or, le gouvernement n'a rpondu qu' celles qu'il voulait bien. En particulier, pour ce qui concerne les algorithmes, le Ministre de la Dfense est rest dans l'abstrait,  dcrire des concepts et des intentions, mais nullement des techniques. Impossible ds lors de se renseigner correctement. Et quand on leur dit que c'est pas encore assez clair, ils clament qu'ils font preuve de transparence et qu'il ne faut pas tre de mauvaise foi.

Et l'argument sur lequel je m'arrte vraiment est qu'en j'entends que le gouvernement ou que les agents de renseignement sont "de bonne foi", et donc qu'il faudrait leur faire confiance. Ou encore que, parce qu'avant il n'y avait rien pour encadrer ces services et que dsormais le gouvernement "fait un pas dans ce sens et c'est un progrs", alors il ne faudrait pas en demander plus. De mon point de vue, on est dans le dni du rle de l'Assemble Nationale, purement et simplement. Voire mme du rle de la loi : la loi est l pour protger des valeurs, pas juste dcrire des processus. S'il faut faire confiance  des soi-disant experts, alors inutile de lgifrer, laissez-les crire leurs procdures, a sera bien plus efficace.

----------


## goomazio

Au fait, vous les trouvez o vos chiffres svp ? Pourquoi moins que 577 dputs ? Mais surtout, o se trouve le rsultat des votes dans leur GED ? C'est pas aussi pratique qu'aux lections prsidentielles.

Chouette image Paul TOTH, mais je me permets cette critique facile : probablement un manque de logique de ma part mais je trouve que la diffrence "approuve 83%" et "abstention 94.8%" est moins flagrante que "25/30" sur "527 dputs". Incorporer les 2 notations devrait tre pas mal.

----------


## earhater

> probablement un manque de logique de ma part mais je trouve que la diffrence "approuve 83%" et "abstention 94.8%" est moins flagrante que "25/30" sur "527 dputs". Incorporer les 2 notations devrait tre pas mal.


C'est parce que c'est une image ironique : il n'y a pas eu beaucoup de prsents pour voter cette loi et ceux qui taient l taient bizarrement tous pour son adoption ... 




> Justement, j'ai assist aux dbats dispos sur le site de l'Assemble ...


Intressant. Aprs moi je demande vraiment de la transparence sur ces fameux algorithmes qui permettraient de dtecter ces terroristes. Je doute que des mta donnes peuvent servir  les trouver.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Aprs moi je demande vraiment de la transparence sur ces fameux algorithmes qui permettraient de dtecter ces terroristes. Je doute que des mta donnes peuvent servir  les trouver.


Et les dputs qui auront vot contre sont probablement ceux qui ont parl des mme doutes et mme besoins de transparence. Ils ont mentionn notamment le fait que si c'est des techniques du mme genre que les gants de l'informatique, parmi les mieux placs dans le domaine, alors on est bon pour avoir de nombreux faux positifs tout comme eux. D'autant plus que leurs techniques se basent sur des statistiques massives, alors que niveau stats des comportements terroristes... a priori c'est toujours diffrent (et rares si on se fie aux rapports Europol), donc on n'a rien. Aussi que ds lors qu'on sait que les rseaux franais sont surveills, alors les terroristes passeront d'office ailleurs, etc. Les arguments ne manquaient pas, mais le Premier Ministre n'aura pas manqu de qualifier a de lobbying, et certes a en est, pour justifier que ces dputs font preuve de mauvaise foi, et a par contre c'est une faute, car ds lors on rejette par principe les arguments dfendus, et il n'y a donc plus dbat et on impose sa vision.

C'est pas tout noir, car il y a eu consensus sur la composition de la CNCTR et les contrle ont t revus -encore que j'attends de voir la nouvelle version-, mais sur les sujets principaux qui permettent de se faire une ide justement de savoir si les liberts individuelles sont prserves (garanties de contrle + techniques exploites), le dbat aura t houleux et le gouvernement relativement expditif.

----------


## Beanux

Aprs peut tre que cette surveillance massive aurait pour but de surveiller les vilains pas beau qui esquive les impts ! (essayons de trouver une bonne raison, sait-on jamais).

----------


## marsupial

> marsupial  
>  
> 
> Et non tu peut pas dire de tel choses, enjoy ton report.
> 
> Et comme a dit papa valls  une fille dans un collge qui a donn raison  mr.quenelle, il y a une diffrence entre la libert d'expression et l'apologie du terrorisme -_-
> 
> Hallucinant -_-


D'accord. Mais as-tu lu mon prcdent post ?

Cordialement,

PS : il y a une diffrence entre l'apologie de la surveillance et la suret.

----------


## Invit

marsupial > Et une diffrence entre l'apologie du terrorisme et la libert d'expression, dsol de rabcher, mais je ne discute pas avec une personne aussi irresponsable, qui n'a mme pas pris la peine de modifier son commentaire.

D'ailleurs je me demande ce que font les modrateurs, aprs s'ils acceptent de tel trucs, on est vraiment dans un monde de fous.

----------


## marsupial

> marsupial > Et une diffrence entre l'apologie du terrorisme et la libert d'expression, dsol de rabcher, mais je ne discute pas avec une personne aussi irresponsable, qui n'a mme pas pris la peine de modifier son commentaire.
> 
> D'ailleurs je me demande ce que font les modrateurs, aprs s'ils acceptent de tel trucs, on est vraiment dans un monde de fous.


As-tu vu de la barbaque rpandue rue de Rennes ? Moi si.

Au risque d'en facher beaucoup

"En tout point d'accord avec l'argumentation.
Malheureusement la loi en discussion ne peut tre amende en gnrale mais doit tre amende dans des cas prcis comme les professions  risque et leurs clients. La CNIL doit pouvoir jouer son rle de contre-pouvoir dans le cadre du renseignement intrieur. Internet et le web tant une conomie mondiale, et la socit numrique en gnrale, ses prrogatives ne pourront dpasser le cadre des ressortissants franais. Quelle que soit l'accrditation."

----------


## marsupial

> Et pour te monter qu'on ne rigole pas avec ces sujets, je t'envoie ton jolie petit message chez https://www.internet-signalement.gou...er!load.action 
> 
> Enjoy.


Dj c'est bas comme raction; mais ensuite tu vas te faire mal tout seul ...

Bien  vous,

----------


## Invit

Tu veut jouer a avec moi ? on verras (aprs bien sur si les modos ne font rien, c'est vrai que tu auras une chance de t'en tirer -_-)

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et si on regarde les types de signalement, voil ce que a liste :
Pdophilie ou corruption de mineur sur InternetIncitation  la haine raciale ou provocation  la discrimination de personnes en raison de leurs origines, de leur sexe, de leur orientation sexuelle ou de leur handicapMenaces ou incitation  la violenceTrafic illicite (stupfiants, armes, etc.)Mise en danger des personnesIncitation  commettre des infractionsSpamInjure ou diffamationEscroquerie 

Personnellement, je ne vois pas en quoi cela concerne les messages prcdent, tout du moins pas de manire suffisamment srieuse pour qu'il y ait suite. Par contre j'ai l'impression que a drive dangereusement dans un conflit personnel qui n'a rien  faire dans cette discussion publique sur un sujet, comme rappel, srieux. Je vous invite donc  passer outre ce qui vous a dplu, tous les deux, et  refocaliser la discussion sur le projet de loi. Libre  vous de vous changer vos arguments par messages privs.

----------


## Invit

Tu rigoles mr.l'avocat ? (avocat du diable ?)

Je te rappelle monsieur que la prvention mme de petit dlit est un fait  ne pas prendre  la lgre, monsieur blabla.
Tu va me sortir des articles/(preuves d'une logique de langue de serpent, pour ne pas dire la manire insultante) de lois le protgeant ? laisse moi rire


Mais c'est hallucinant ...

(Et en ce moment d'une situation de malade, je te dit ciao)

----------


## goomazio

> Et comme a dit papa valls  une fille dans un collge qui a donn raison   mr.quenelle, il y a une diffrence entre la libert d'expression et  l'apologie du terrorisme -_-


Ca devait ressembler  ce cours de morale, mais le respect a se mrite...

----------


## headmax

Juste un petit aperut, comment les Allemands ou suisses nous voient?


 <--------------------- VIDEO TRUQUE PAR ??

Et pourquoi pas les chinois ?


 <--------------------- VIDEO TRUQUE PAR ??

Autre vido dont j'ai bien regard les traductions c'est en anglais. dsol pour les vidos prcdentes...

----------


## LeSmurf

> Je trouve compltement aberrant qu'une loi de cette importance puisse tre vote avec seulement 5 % de prsence des dputs ... a en dis long sur le systme.[...] surtout que j'ai un srieux doute quand aux comptences informatiques des dputs pour comprendre pleinement ce que signifie cette loi.


 l'poque, j'avais suivi en direct les dbats HADOPI  l'assemble et a m'avait justement choqu. J'imagine que c'est la mme chose pour presque tous les sujets, a contribue srement  expliquer bien des choses.

----------


## Hizin

A titre informatif, voici le dtail du scrutin : http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/s...c_location=ufi

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Au fait, vous les trouvez o vos chiffres svp ? Pourquoi moins que 577 dputs ? Mais surtout, o se trouve le rsultat des votes dans leur GED ? C'est pas aussi pratique qu'aux lections prsidentielles.
> 
> Chouette image Paul TOTH, mais je me permets cette critique facile : probablement un manque de logique de ma part mais je trouve que la diffrence "approuve 83%" et "abstention 94.8%" est moins flagrante que "25/30" sur "527 dputs". Incorporer les 2 notations devrait tre pas mal.


moi j'aime bien les %, je les trouve trs parlant, et la citation est belle et bien de Valls, faire voter "un projet juridique et *dmocratique* majeur" par 30 dputs sur 577 je trouve a scandaleux.

(cf fin de la vido 




)

----------


## Aiekick

C'est mme pas la la loi qui me rvolte le plus sur le coup. on se fait chier a lire des gars pour nous reprsenter, et quand ils ont l'occasion de donner leur avis et de ce montrer utile, ils viennent pas.

Ca me fait penser a des collgues qui me disent qu'ils vote blanc pour protester.... Depuis quand le fait de ne pas avoir d'avis fait t'il avancer le monde ?? La neutralit est un concept qui pour moi n'a aucun intrt pour la socit.

----------


## Captain_JS

> C'est mme pas la la loi qui me rvolte le plus sur le coup. on se fait chier a lire des gars pour nous reprsenter, et quand ils ont l'occasion de donner leur avis et de ce montrer utile, ils viennent pas.
> 
> Ca me fait penser a des collgues qui me disent qu'ils vote blanc pour protester.... Depuis quand le fait de ne pas avoir d'avis fait t'il avancer le monde ?? La neutralit est un concept qui pour moi n'a aucun intrt pour la socit.


Le vote blanc ne signifie pas forcment "je n'ai pas d'avis", il peut galement signifier "aucun candidat ne correspond  ce que j'attends", et dans ce cas c'est loins d'tre neutre : c'est la rponse d en quelques sortes

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,

Si je comprend bien, on va avoir de la surveillance de masse.

On est dj suivi par notre tlphone, notre carte bancaire.
On va aussi de plus en plus tre suivi par notre voiture, par les camra dont les IA de reconnaissances s'amliorent de jours en jours.

Question, le jour o je maperoit que certains de mes amis partageant mes ides se font arrter par la police, je fais comment pour rejoindre la Russie en toute scurit ?  ::aie:: 
Si les choses commencent  dgnrer, je fais comment pour m'enfuir ?


On est en train de se construire une jolie petite prison, mais le jour o le gelier fermera la porte, il sera trop tard.

Srieusement, comment peux-t-on s'opposer politiquement quand on peut trouver tous nos noirs secrets et ceux de notre famille ?
Comment faire passer nos ides si ds qu'on l'ouvre on peut nous discrditer : "regardez c'est une photo de lui bourr  17 ans", "il regarde des sites pornos, c'est un porc", "il regarde des pornos gay sado-maso" ou pire encore "il coute du Justin Bieber".
Comment peux-t-on avoir une dmocratie si on peut casser politiquement ses opposants ?

Trs srieusement, aujourd'hui, qu'est-ce qui nous protge encore ? Et demain, qu'en restera-t-il ?

----------


## Dasoft

Ce que j'ai le plus de mal  comprendre, c'est que certains votent 'pour'. Ces personnes sont-elles aussi naves pour croire ce qui est en dbat actuellement  l'assemble est cens nous protger du terrorisme ?
Ce n'est clairement pas le but vis officieusement ! La preuve avec l'institution d'espionnage des USA (NSA...), le principe vis est le mme : coutes de masse, espionnage industriel, analyse des opinions (but politique)...

----------


## Invit

Merci aux modrateurs de l'avoir oblig de changer son message (ou peut tre est-ce lui-mme ...)

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Ce que j'ai le plus de mal  comprendre, c'est que certains votent 'pour'. Ces personnes sont-elles aussi naves pour croire ce qui est en dbat actuellement  l'assemble est cens nous protger du terrorisme ?


Ou sommes nous assez nafs pour croire que cette lois vise le terrorisme? Il galement question de :
Les intrts essentiels de la politique trangre et l'excution des engagements europens et internationaux de la FranceLes intrts conomiques et scientifiques essentiels de la France ;

Je pense que l'tat n'a aucun intrt  dvoiler les mesures qu'ils prennent en liens avec la scurit nationale (et n'a srement pas besoin de lois pour les appliquer).

----------


## pmithrandir

La deuxime, c'est un fake non ?
Je crois me souvenir qu'en fait ca ne parle pas du tout de ca.

----------


## Aiekick

> Le vote blanc ne signifie pas forcment "je n'ai pas d'avis", il peut galement signifier "aucun candidat ne correspond  ce que j'attends", et dans ce cas c'est loins d'tre neutre : c'est la rponse d en quelques sortes


le vote blanc signifie je ne veux pas faire de choix, donc je laisse les autres dcider pour moi. donc voter blanc c'est ne pas avoir d'avis. 
Tu peux tourner a dans tous les sens que tu veux, mais c'est factuel, quand tu votes blanc, peux importe ce que cela signifie pour toi, tu t'en remet a ceux qui ont le courage de choisir.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Tu peux tourner a dans tous les sens que tu veux, mais c'est factuel, quand tu votes blanc, peux importe ce que cela signifie pour toi, tu t'en remet a ceux qui ont le courage de choisir.


Ce n'est vrais que parce qu'il n'est pas comptabilis. Personnellement je prfre penser que le vote blanc est un vote contestataire (plus que ne pas voter) et ne pas me contraindre  voter pour quelqu'un qui ne suit pas mes idos...)

A ce sujet, je trouve a drle qu'ils veuille rendre le vote obligatoire... S'ils pouvaient le coupler du comptage des votes blancs on se retrouverais sans chef  ::D:

----------


## Hizin

Avec la nuance "je m'intresse, mais rien ne me convient", qui est diffrente de l'abstention elle-mme qui explicite le "a ne m'intresse pas". L'ide "je laisse les autres dcider" est prsent dans ces deux votes par contre, et c'est indniable.
Dans le premier cas, il y a tout de mme volont et dplacement, donc intrt.
Blanc et abstention sont tout autant des choix que A ou B. Ce sont des choix diffrents qui n'aboutissent  rien (c'est un fait), mais ce sont des choix, qu'il faut ensuite assumer comme toute autre dcision et choix.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Trs srieusement, aujourd'hui, qu'est-ce qui nous protge encore ? Et demain, qu'en restera-t-il ?


en fait pas grand chose...

mais  mon avis, la bote de pandore, ce n'est pas Valls qui l'a ouverte, c'est Snowden. En rvlant lexistence des systmes d'coutes, ils les a rendus "acceptables". 

C'est un peu comme la Shoa et les gnocides, avant on pouvait dire qu'on ne concevait pas que cela puisse exister... aujourd'hui on laisse faire.

----------


## nchal

J'avais vu un truc comme quoi les dput sont diviss en groupe pour bosser sur des sujets spcifiques. Genre, ils ne peuvent pas tre  600 sur le mme sujet, du coup, ils forment des groupes de travail.
J'imagine qu'ils devaient tre 30 sur le sujet "Loi sur le renseignement" et du coup, bah ils sont 30  voter.
D'un ct, c'est plus facile de faire des runion avec les diffrents acteurs d'un secteur  30 plutt qu' 600... De l'autre, c'est vrai que a fait bizarre de voir aussi peu de participation  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ce que j'ai le plus de mal  comprendre, c'est que certains votent 'pour'. Ces personnes sont-elles aussi naves pour croire ce qui est en dbat actuellement  l'assemble est cens nous protger du terrorisme ?


Ceux qui ont le plus parl sont les contestataires, qu'on retrouve d'ailleurs globalement dans ceux qui sont contre au scrutin si je me fie au lien au dessus. C'est eux qui m'ont sembl prendre la majeure partie du temps de parole. Pour ce que je me rappelle des dbats, les arguments pour le "pour" (je parle des parlementaires, pas du gouvernement ni de la commission des lois qui sont bien videmment pour le texte) taient gnralement de 2 ordres :
- on cherche  tablir un quilibre entre libert et scurit (et l je vois les fans de Benjamin Franklin huer dans les gradins)
- si on peut en attraper un seul, a aura justifi de mettre en place cette loi

De mon point de vue, le dbat tait liberts contre scurit, et c'est le second qui semble avoir gagn.

----------


## eric.c

> le vote blanc signifie je ne veux pas faire de choix, donc je laisse les autres dcider pour moi. donc voter blanc c'est ne pas avoir d'avis. 
> Tu peux tourner a dans tous les sens que tu veux, mais c'est factuel, quand tu votes blanc, peux importe ce que cela signifie pour toi, tu t'en remet a ceux qui ont le courage de choisir.


Aux dernires municipales, dans mon bled il n'y avait que la liste du sortant que je tiens pour un mauvais (je me suis autocensur ::mrgreen:: ). Je savais qu'il allait tre lu avec 100%des suffrages exprims mais je suis quand mme aller poser un bulletin nul pour signifier que je ne voulais pas de lui

----------


## Captain_JS

> le vote blanc signifie je ne veux pas faire de choix, donc je laisse les autres dcider pour moi. donc voter blanc c'est ne pas avoir d'avis. 
> Tu peux tourner a dans tous les sens que tu veux, mais c'est factuel, quand tu votes blanc, peux importe ce que cela signifie pour toi, tu t'en remet a ceux qui ont le courage de choisir.


Ce qui est factuel c'est qu' l'heure actuelle le vote blanc n'est pas comptabilis dans le % de votes exprims.
Maintenant le type qui se dplace jusqu'au bureau de vote pour dire "moi je vote blanc", je ne vois pas en quoi il laisse les autres s'exprimer ...  ::weird:: 
Par contre celui qui reste dans son canap, l'abstentioniste, oui il laisse les autres dcider vu qu'il ne veut mme pas voter ...

----------


## Traroth2

Le sondage sur cet article fait peur. Il y a quand mme 41% des votants qui sont pour cette loi digne de _1984_. Ca fait froid dans le dos, franchement !

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le sondage sur cet article fait peur. Il y a quand mme 41% des votants qui sont pour cette loi digne de _1984_. Ca fait froid dans le dos, franchement !


Si a a te fait peur, alors que penser du vote  l'Assemble Nationale ? Mme avec 41% de pour, la loi ne serait pas pass. L elle l'est avec une quasi unanimit. Et au passage, tout comme  l'Assemble, ne rpondent au sondage que ceux qui le veulent bien.

----------


## pmithrandir

ce qui fait peur, c'est que la population qui passe ici est normalement capable de comprendre les impacts et les possibilits offertes par un tel systme, ainsi que son inefficacit.

Donc a fait 41% de mec qui sont soient des burnes en informatique, soit qui croient que la "menace" terroriste ncessite vraiment de supprimer ces liberts individuelles.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Perso, j'irais pas cracher comme a sur leurs avis, quand mme. {'^_^}

Certes, on peut se dire qu'en tant que dvs, on doit s'attendre  ce qu'une plus grande proportion de personnes ici savent (ou au moins se doutent) que les techniques applicables sont :
- soit peu efficaces et ncessitant une collecte massive
- soit pas efficaces du tout car tellement cibles que les principaux intresss auront tt fait de les contourner (HADOPI bis)

En revanche, en ce qui concerne le ct liberticide, l on sort du dveloppement, donc je m'attend pas  ce que la communaut DVP s'accorde  coup sr sur la question des liberts. Avoir une philosophie scuritaire plus que libertaire n'implique pas d'tre une burne en info.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> 


Moi ce que j'aime bien dans cette vido, c'est qu'on te dit qu'on y rflchit depuis 2012, soit 3 ans, mais on ne te dit pas pourquoi on a demand une procdure acclre pour le dbat  l'Assemble Nationale, limitant les dbats sur les amendements  3 jours. S'ils avaient voulu minimiser les chances  l'opposition de faire son boulot, et maximiser les chances pour eux de ruser, ils ne s'y seraient pas pris autrement.

----------


## marsupial

> Merci aux modrateurs de l'avoir oblig de changer son message (ou peut tre est-ce lui-mme ...)


Ce sera simple et direct : un seule coup de pression sur notre gouvernement de la part de cow-boys comme vous ou sur l'quipe modration bnvole d'un site franais dvelopp par des franais hbrg par des franais et je vous rpand tellement que vous porterez  tout jamais la reponsabilit de la disparition de la plante.

Capicce ?

----------


## Invit

Entre parenthse je suis aussi franais et d'origine franco-russe et tu est cro gentil  ::aie:: 

Et pour la question de la disparition de la plante, vu avec qui on est, l'histoire actuelle et du pass, il faut bien que l'espce humaine disparaissent (et je suis prs  me sacrifier pour a  ::aie:: ) un pour tous, tous pour un hein ?  ::D: .


Tu vas me dire: 
- oh le boudchou, il est dpressif, va le faire tour seul. 
Dsol, mais je n'ai pas envie que des gens comme toi ait la terre comme rcompense (comme un certain autre groupe de personnes au moyen-orient ...)

(troll sur l'humanit off)

----------


## Sylvaner

J'aime bien les lois o tout le monde peut tre concern avec une pointe d'interprtation... Vot vite fait bien fait, Hop hop hop.
Et le best du best ces jours-ci, ils parlent d'une loi pour nous obliger  voter alors qu'une loi "majeure" est vote par 30 personnes sur 577 payes pour a.
Je sais pas comment on peut arriver  ce point  des niveaux de saloperies...

----------


## Neckara

D'ailleurs, c'est moi ou ce genre de lois impopulaire sont souvent votes pendant les vacances ?

Je ne regarde plus la tlvision, mais en ont-il aussi parl aux journaux tlviss ?



Elle est belle notre dmocratie.  ::aie::

----------


## Agrajag

Comme toujours, ce genre de dbat cree une multitude d'enjeux collatraux, et on pointe le doigt sur le plus inutile.

Bien sur que *les terroristes c'est pas bien* (je suis mal inform comme tout le monde, Pernaut me fourni ma dose d'angoisse quotidienne, et au final je n'ai srement jamais eu aucun contact direct avec ce genre de menace).
Mais est-ce que j'ai envie que mon argent serve  payer ce genre de dispositif plus nuisible  moi-mme que d'radiquer un risque quasi-inexistant, mais montr en pingle par les mdias occidentaux.
Et sans parler de la main-mise des gouvernements sur ce qu'entreprennent leurs citoyens.
Je dois tre l'un des rares  penser que c'est le peuple qui doit s'informer sur la faon dont son pays est gouvern, plutot que les dirigeants connaissent les moindre faits et gestes de leur peuple.

C'est un peu comme la discussion* La Turquie dans l'Europ*e ou la plupart des gens ne comprennaient pas les enjeux humanistes, conomiques et politiques de chaque pays et strilisaient le dbat en "pour ou contre les turcs europens?".

----------


## Citrax

Rassurant de savoir que quelques clampins de deputes decident de tels enjeux liberticides et vont nous aider a dormir sur nos deux oreilles !!

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Aprs avoir lu a :



> je suis mal inform comme tout le monde, Pernaut me fourni ma dose d'angoisse quotidienne, et au final je n'ai srement jamais eu aucun contact direct avec ce genre de menace


a m'a fait pens que, vu que je ne regarde pas la TV, je ne regarde pas le journal tlvis et autres missions TV d'information. Du coup j'en ai profit pour demander  quelques connaissances qui ne se nourissent que de JT niveau infos, dire de savoir ce qu'ils avaient entendu au sujet de la loi renseignement. Et  vrai dire je m'attendais  ce qu'ils me disent "pas beaucoup", comme un sujet tout  fait banal, on en parle puis on oublie. De la mme manire que j'avais entendu parler du crash de la Germanwings mais sans plus. Mais apparemment la ralit est toute autre :



> La loi renseignements !!!???????
> Dsol mais inconnue pour nous !


Je me suis dit que bon, peut-tre qu'ils ne se souviennent pas, qu'il faut leur rappeler. Du coup j'ai fil un petit rsum, mais la rponse est difiante :



> Aaaaah  non  connais pas ! [...]
> On essayera de se renseigner cette semaine .


Moi je dis : c'est quoi ce bordel ! Valls nous sort que c'est une loi majeure, Cazeneuve une avance politique significative, et le JT n'en parle pas ? Non mais on se fout de qui l ? Aprs nous on se pose des questions de savoir pourquoi y'a que 30 votants sur 577  l'Assemble Nationale, mais si a se trouve c'est encore pire si on regarde le nombre de personnes au courant sur la population totale.

Alors je sais que demander  2 de mes connaissances n'a rien de significatif, mais bon...

----------


## cverdier

voir la contre-analyse:

----------


## headmax

> voir la contre-analyse:


Ah merde  ::(:  j'avais pas vu que c'tait un "canular", je ne parle pas chinois ni allemand mais alors je te pose la question du pourquoi a t-il fait a?
Dcrdibilis information sur internet?, dire que la TV c'est plus srieux? (les moyens qu'ils disposent et de voir leur audimat chut il est trs simple de faire la thse et l'anti thse, pour ramener cette masse  leur auditoire ...).
Autre chose tout ce qu'il dise est arrive pour la plus part d'entre eux alors que tu le met a dans la bouche d'un enfant, ou un mec qui le dira en langages des signes a passera quand mme coef , les convictions humaines c'est pas la magie l'instinct non plus.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je me demandais justement si c'tait vridique ces sous-titres, parce qu'il y avait des incohrences. Comme le suisse/allemand qui se met  pouffer de rire sur une phrase pas spcialement comique (mais j'avoue que le coup du "caractre", qui colle bien au son, est trs convaincant), ou les chinois qui parlent de choses franchement spcifiques. Je suis content de ne pas y avoir trop cru. {^_^}

----------


## headmax

> Je me demandais justement si c'tait vridique ces sous-titres, parce qu'il y avait des incohrences. Comme le suisse/allemand qui se met  pouffer de rire sur une phrase pas spcialement comique (mais j'avoue que le coup du "caractre", qui colle bien au son, est trs convaincant), ou les chinois qui parlent de choses franchement spcifiques. Je suis content de ne pas y avoir trop cru. {^_^}


Ben disons la n'est pas le cadre de croire ou pas a ce type d'information mon but tait avant tout de voir des regards extrieurs, comme nous tions peru mais sur le coup je vais faire plus gaffe  ::(: .
Je me demande si je vais pas les supprimer?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

ventuellement barre-les ou mets-les en spoiler, avec une note disant pourquoi. Sinon les rponses relatives  ton post n'auront plus de sens pour les lecteurs arrivant aprs-coup.

----------


## Saverok

> Moi ce que j'aime bien dans cette vido, c'est qu'on te dit qu'on y rflchit depuis 2012, soit 3 ans, mais on ne te dit pas pourquoi on a demand une procdure acclre pour le dbat  l'Assemble Nationale, limitant les dbats sur les amendements  3 jours. S'ils avaient voulu minimiser les chances  l'opposition de faire son boulot, et maximiser les chances pour eux de ruser, ils ne s'y seraient pas pris autrement.


Le hic est que sur cette loi l, ils sont tous d'accord
L'opposition critique mme le projet en affirmant qu'il ne va pas assez loin
Je pense surtout que cette manuvre du dbat acclr est surtout vis  vis de l'opinion publique o il faut limiter la rflexion et jouer au max sur l'motion encore prsente des attentats de janvier

----------


## Neckara

J'essaye actuellement de regarder plusieurs missions pour choisir celles que je suivrais pour me tenir au courant de l'actualit.

Ils en ont bien parl sur iTl et LCP, chanes de la TNT. Ils semblaient d'ailleurs mettre des rserves si ce n'est tre contre.
Par contre, je n'ai rien vu  ce sujet sur TF1, Fr2 et Fr3 sur les JT que j'ai regards.

Je crois que c'est iTl qui a fait un petit sondage (qui vaut ce qu'il vaut), il y aurait ~60% des franais qui serait en faveur cette loi et  peu prs autant qui savent que cette loi reprsente un danger par rapport  la vie prive.  mon avis, les franais sont peu informs, et les motions de janvier jouent, en effet, aussi un rle dans ces rsultats.

Mais le problme, c'est qu'on a d'un ct des chanes qui s'intresse plus  l'audimat qu' l'information et de l'autre des franais qui ne s'intressent pas  ce qui se passe, qui considre que la politique ne les regardent pas. Je pense que le plus gros problme, ce sont les franais qui attendent passivement que les choses se passent sans y prter attention et qui prfrent vivre leur quotidien dans l'ignorance.

Aprs, on en entend parfois dire "tous des pourris", "encore des bidouilles politiques",  alors mme qu'ils ne cherchent pas  se renseigner. Alors, oui, les politiques ne sont pas tous blancs comme neige. Mais j'ai l'impression, et je le trouve dommage, que peu de franais s'intressent  la vie politique de leur pays, de ce qui se passe dans le snat/parlement/parlement europen, ce qu'on peut voir par les taux d'abstention ou les vues des vidos de LCP.

Au final, c'est dire "faites ce que vous voulez, nous, franais, on s'en moque".

----------


## Luckyluke34

Et bien sr tous les rleurs qui se plaignent ici de cette loi ont contact leurs dputs pour les convaincre de voter contre le 5 Mai, cela va sans dire...  ::roll::

----------


## Jaujon

Mais o sont passs les valeureux franais prompts  cracher sur Google "Big Brother"?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le hic est que sur cette loi l, ils sont tous d'accord
> L'opposition critique mme le projet en affirmant qu'il ne va pas assez loin


Euh... c'est pas ce que j'ai pu constater dans les dbats  l'Assemble Nationale. Ou c'est qu'on ne parle pas de la mme opposition.




> Et bien sr tous les rleurs qui se plaignent ici de cette loi ont contact leurs dputs pour les convaincre de voter contre le 5 Mai, cela va sans dire...


Fait, et j'ai mme envoy un mail  une dpute farouchement contre -et qui passait pour de la mauvaise foi- pour lui donner des billes d'argumentation. Elle a bien apprci. D'ailleurs  ce sujet je recommande  tous la lecture de "L'art d'avoir toujours raison" d'Arthur Schopenhauer. Si c'est thiquement pas recommandable d'utiliser ces techniques, c'est en revanche bien pratique d'tre au courant pour y faire face. Et notre gouvernement en use et en abuse.

----------


## Neckara

Personnellement, je n'ai rien envoy  personne.

D'un ct, je suis encore dans mes tudes. Actuellement je suis cens rviser pour mes examens  ::aie:: .
Je ne suis pas beaucoup l'actualit et je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps. J'ai commenc  essayer de faire des efforts pour tre un peu plus srieux citoyennement, mais cela demande une bonne organisation et surtout de faire des choix car on ne peut pas tout faire, ce n'est pas facile.

Je n'ai que 22 ans, je n'ai jamais appel de dputs, pas sr que je sois bien  l'aise. Et si c'est pour en plus se coltiner une secrtaire qui se contente de dire "oui-oui, on lui transmettra" Je n'ai pas vraiment suivi le sujet, les dbats  l'assemble nationale, je ne suis pas encore expert en scurit informatique et encore moins en politique.

Quand je serais un peu plus assidu  l'actualit, que j'aurais russi  m'organiser pour faire tout ce que j'ai envie de faire, je ne dis pas non.
En attendant, c'est malheureux de le dire, mais convaincre un dput de voter contre, ne m'aidera pas  avoir mon diplme. Je sais que je me drobe  mon devoir de citoyen, mais je ne me sens pas vraiment prt et organis pour cela. J'essaye dj de m'organiser pour suivre correctement l'actualit, vous pouvez d'ailleurs m'y aider.

Je commence donc tout juste ma "dmarche citoyenne". J'ai 18 ans depuis 4 ans, certes, mais on ne devient pas citoyen du jour au lendemain.
Et ce n'est d'autant plus difficile quand on se concentre sur ses tudes ou son dbut de carrire. Sans compter qu'il faut aussi choisir ses combats, mener des batailles sur 18 fronts est le meilleurs moyen de perdre la guerre.
Si vous tes des citoyens actifs, je vous en flicite et vous en remercie. Si, de sur-crois, vous souhaitez nous aider  en devenir, nous n'en serions que ravis.





> D'ailleurs  ce sujet je recommande  tous la lecture de "L'art d'avoir toujours raison" d'Arthur Schopenhauer. Si c'est thiquement pas recommandable d'utiliser ces techniques, c'est en revanche bien pratique d'tre au courant pour y faire face.


Je pense que je vais me le faire acheter, je vais te faire confiance  :;): .

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Personnellement, je n'ai rien envoy  personne.
> 
> D'un ct, je suis encore dans mes tudes. Actuellement je suis cens rviser pour mes examens .
> Je ne suis pas beaucoup l'actualit et je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps. J'ai commenc  essayer de faire des efforts pour tre un peu plus srieux citoyennement, mais cela demande une bonne organisation et surtout de faire des choix car on ne peut pas tout faire, ce n'est pas facile.
> 
> Je n'ai que 22 ans, je n'ai jamais appel de dputs, pas sr que je sois bien  l'aise. Et si c'est pour en plus se coltiner une secrtaire qui se contente de dire "oui-oui, on lui transmettra" Je n'ai pas vraiment suivi le sujet, les dbats  l'assemble nationale, je ne suis pas encore expert en scurit informatique et encore moins en politique.


J'en ais 28 (si je me trompe pas) et je commence tout juste  m'impliquer dans ce genre de choses (c'est la premire fois que je regarde l'Assemble Nationale), en ciblant seulement quelques sujets sur lesquels je me sens impliqu. Si tu suis le mme parcours que moi (mais je n'ai rien d'une rfrence), a viendra progressivement : tu finiras par assoir suffisamment ton opinion pour savoir quels sujets t'intressent suffisamment pour que tu t'y impliques,  partir de quoi tu cibleras davantage les informations qui s'y relient, ce qui te permettra de maitriser davantage le sujet pour enfin vraiment dvelopper ta propre vision du sujet dans son ensemble. Ce n'est qu' ce moment l que tu auras suffisamment de conviction, supporte par des connaissances larges, pour argumenter longuement sur tel ou tel sujet. Avant a, ce n'est que dbats de principes par principe et je ne peux que te recommander de ne pas tomber dans ces dbats sans fins. Par contre, mme avec une opinion limite, rien n'empche de la partager : longueur n'implique pas qualit.




> Quand je serais un peu plus assidu  l'actualit, que j'aurais russi  m'organiser pour faire tout ce que j'ai envie de faire, je ne dis pas non.
> En attendant, c'est malheureux de le dire, mais convaincre un dput de voter contre, ne m'aidera pas  avoir mon diplme. Je sais que je me drobe  mon devoir de citoyen, mais je ne me sens pas vraiment prt et organis pour cela. J'essaye dj de m'organiser pour suivre correctement l'actualit, vous pouvez d'ailleurs m'y aider.


Personellement je ne suis pas un fan d'actualit. Je me fie  ce qui fait du bruit pour voir de quoi a parle et m'impliquer davantage si le cur m'en dit. Mais de manire gnrale, je me concentre sur parfaire mes connaissances sur les sujets qui m'intressent, notamment en lisant les articles Wikipdia des concepts qui m'intressent (en tendant la lecture  d'autres concepts si ncessaire) et en regardant les sources pour aller plus dans le dtails. Pour l'actualit, vu que je passe le plus clair de mon temps sur PC, je prend des flux RSS qui m'intressent (que ce soit des sites persos, comme Matre Eolas, ou non, comme DVP) et que je regarde quotidiennement. S'il y a des sujets d'actualit qui s'y relient, je finis par en entendre parler ici ou l, tout simplement parce que a s'y prte bien.

----------


## marsupial

Sans dire que le pouvoir tient entre les mains de despotes, il a paru pendant tellement longtemps inaccessible au dialogue entre lecteurs et lus que les moins jeunes considrent qu'il est impossible d'tre entendu par l'assemble, Snat, Ministres, Premier Ministre, Prsident, mme un simple Maire, pourtant votre "voisin" paratra de par sa fonction moins communicatif. Les plus jeunes n'oseront pas ncessairement contacter leurs lus ou le feront maladroitement ce qui nuira  leur intention.
Le tout entraine une forme de "j'm'en foutisme" gnralis au fil du temps.

Etat de fait renforc par des paroles, attitudes malheureuses de la part des politiques comme le "casse toi pov con".

On aboutit  50,2% d'abstention au second tour lors des dernires lections et une attitude qui devient dramatique lors de questions aussi cruciales pour les liberts que le projet de loi renseignement. Cela parat lointain comme le pouvoir, tout comme les rvlations de Snowden, beaucoup n'ont pas conscience car ils n'ont pas ncessairement les connaissances. Pour les informaticiens cela parat vident qu'il s'agit d'une dictature de l'information (enfin pour moi a l'est). Pour le commun des mortels si j'ose dire cela parat insignifiant.

Pour ces raisons nous aboutissons  un tat d'esprit "de toute faon que cela changera-t-il que je sois contre et que je contacte mon dput ?" Surtout dans un dbat aussi technique o un reprsentant du peuple n'aura pas toutes les billes pour en discuter sainement. De plus, la technique prcise employe ne sera pas rvle, ne rvons pas.

Pourtant, il s'agit d'un dispositif dj en place depuis 2007 de manire illgale pour les coutes de communication cellulaire des franais. Le projet a pour but d'officialiser l'tat de fait. J'estime que tous les adolescents ont le droit de vivre leur jeunesse et d'y faire des btises sans que cela les poursuive toute leur vie.

Soyez sage mais pas trop.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Sans dire que le pouvoir tient entre les mains de despotes, il a paru pendant tellement longtemps inaccessible au dialogue entre lecteurs et lus que les moins jeunes considrent qu'il est impossible d'tre entendu par l'assemble, Snat, Ministres, Premier Ministre, Prsident, mme un simple Maire, pourtant votre "voisin" paratra de par sa fonction moins communicatif. Les plus jeunes n'oseront pas ncessairement contacter leurs lus ou le feront maladroitement ce qui nuira  leur intention.
> Le tout entraine une forme de "j'm'en foutisme" gnralis au fil du temps.
> 
> Etat de fait renforc par des paroles, attitudes malheureuses de la part des politiques comme le "casse toi pov con".
> 
> On aboutit  50,2% d'abstention au second tour lors des dernires lections et une attitude qui devient dramatique lors de questions aussi cruciales pour les liberts que le projet de loi renseignement. Cela parat lointain comme le pouvoir, tout comme les rvlations de Snowden, beaucoup n'ont pas conscience car ils n'ont pas ncessairement les connaissances. Pour les informaticiens cela parat vident qu'il s'agit d'une dictature de l'information (enfin pour moi a l'est). Pour le commun des mortels si j'ose dire cela parat insignifiant.
> 
> Pour ces raisons nous aboutissons  un tat d'esprit "de toute faon que cela changera-t-il que je sois contre et que je contacte mon dput ?" Surtout dans un dbat aussi technique o un reprsentant du peuple n'aura pas toutes les billes pour en discuter sainement. De plus, la technique prcise employe ne sera pas rvle, ne rvons pas.
> 
> ...


ce qui serait bien c'est que des citoyens puissent (voir les conditions) s'exprimer  l'assemble surtout pour des sujets techniques a viterait un bon nombre des conneries que l'on voit passer

----------


## Traroth2

Envoy  Frdric Reiss, dput (UMP) de la 8e circonscription du Bas-Rhin (o je suis toujours inscrit sur les listes lectorales) :

"Monsieur le dput,

Etant un habitant et lecteur de votre circonscription, je me permets de vous crire afin de connaitre votre position concernant la loi "Renseignement" qui doit tre vote le 5 mai, et qui me parait mettre en danger les liberts individuelles, et particulirement le droit  l'intimit, d'une faon qui n'a pas de prcdent  ma connaissance.

Cette loi dplace de manire insidieuse le pouvoir de dcider d'une surveillance des activits numriques, qui constituent de nos jours un pan important de la vie prive des citoyens, de la magistrature et du pouvoir judiciaire vers les services de renseignement et le pouvoir excutif, c'est  dire sans contrle rel.

Ce changement risque de supprimer tout contre-pouvoir et d'instituer une socit de surveillance gnralise, pour ne pas dire de suspicion gnralise. Vous conviendrez avec moi qu'une telle drive n'est en aucun cas souhaitable et serait mme catastrophique pour la socit franaise.

En attendant de connaitre votre point de vue sur ce sujet important, je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations respectueuses.

<signature>"

(ce texte est sans prtention, mais si vous voulez vous en resservir, vous pouvez le considrer comme faisant partie du domaine public, mme si cette notion n'existe pas en droit franais. Je promets de ne pas vous attaquer en justice !  ::mouarf::  Vous tes donc libre de le copier, de le tronquer, de le modifier, de le rallonger. Ou bien sr de ne rien en faire du tout... C'est vous qui voyez.)

Si vous voulez faire de mme, vous pouvez trouver la fiche de votre dput, avec adresse e-mail officielle, ici : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/qui/

Si a ne fait pas de bien, a peut difficilement faire du mal. Vous augmentez lgrement le risque qu'un jour la Gestapo vienne vous chercher, mais on n'a rien sans rien, pas vrai ?

Le projet de loi :

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14/projets/pl2669.asp

Pour aller plus loin on peut galement crire  Cazeneuve, Taubira, Le Drian, Valls, qui sont signataires du projet, et mme Hollande. Je pense que je vais le faire. Et aprs, aux snateurs de votre dpartement, quand le projet sera au Snat. Je vais complter ce message au fur et  mesure, histoire de conserver un message unique avec toutes les tapes.

Vous pouvez aussi poster votre dmarche sur Facebook, avec les tapes pour permettre de la reproduire facilement, un peu comme j'ai fait ici...

*Edit* : Pour le gouvernement et le prsident, on ne communique pas directement d'adresse e-mail, mais il y a des pages de contact :

Hollande : http://www.elysee.fr/ecrire-au-presi...la-republique/

Valls : http://www.gouvernement.fr/contact/e...emier-ministre

Taubira : http://www.justice.gouv.fr/le-minist...ice-23991.html

Cazeneuve : http://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Infos-d...de-l-Interieur

Le Drian : Je n'ai pas trouv de page pour crire au ministre de la dfense. Il y a a : http://www.defense.gouv.fr/portail-d...taires/contact mais aucune rubrique ne semble rellement convenir. Si vous trouvez mieux, a m'intresse...

Je n'ai pas encore crit, mais que a ne vous freine pas. N'hsitez pas  poster vos textes ici (enfin je dis a... Si c'est pas hors-sujet...).

*Edit* : j'ai crit aux diffrents membres du gouvernement, sauf Le Drian.

Pour Hollande :

"Monsieur le prsident,

Citoyen franais proccup par le projet de loi relatif au renseignement, je me permets de vous crire afin d'exprimer mon inquitude.

Ce projet de loi se propose de permettre aux services de renseignement de surveiller sans contrle rel une grande partie de la population, et peut-tre mme son intgralit.

Un tel changement serait un grave recul de la libert individuelle et en particulier une suppression pure et simple du droit  l'intimit. Ce projet de loi risque d'instiller dans la socit franaise une culture de la suspicion qui pourrait avoir de graves consquences.

En outre, comme les lois du mme type dans d'autres pays l'ont bien montres, ce type de dispositif est inefficace contre le terrorisme. La surveillance systmatique exerce par la NSA aux Etats-Unis n'a pas permis d'empcher le moindre attentat. Les drames qui se sont produits en France ces dernires annes ont t rendu possibles par des dfaillances des services de renseignement, puisque tous les terroristes taient dj connus des services en question. Rorienter l'action des services de renseignement vers la surveillance gnralise de la population ne fera donc qu'aggraver ce risque,  moyens constants.

Je vous demande donc de faire retirer ce projet de loi inique qui aurait des consquences dramatiques sur la socit franaise.

Je vous prie d'agrer l'expression de mes salutation respectueuses.

<signature>"

Pour les ministres (il faut ajuster en fonction du destinataire) :

"Madame la ministre,

Citoyen franais proccup par le projet de loi relatif au renseignement, dont vous tes co-signataire, je me permets de vous crire afin d'exprimer mon inquitude.

Ce projet de loi se propose de permettre aux services de renseignement de surveiller sans contrle rel une grande partie de la population, et peut-tre mme son intgralit.

Un tel changement serait un grave recul de la libert individuelle et en particulier une suppression pure et simple du droit  l'intimit. Ce projet de loi risque d'instiller dans la socit franaise une culture de la suspicion qui pourrait avoir de graves consquences.

En outre, comme les lois du mme type dans d'autres pays l'ont bien montres, ce type de dispositif est inefficace contre le terrorisme. La surveillance systmatique exerce par la NSA aux Etats-Unis n'a pas permis d'empcher le moindre attentat. Les drames qui se sont produits en France ces dernires annes ont t rendu possibles par des dfaillances des services de renseignement, puisque tous les terroristes taient dj connus des services en question. Rorienter l'action des services de renseignement vers la surveillance gnralise de la population ne fera donc qu'aggraver ce risque,  moyens constants.

Je vous demande donc de retirer ce projet  de loi inique qui aurait des consquences dramatiques sur la socit franaise.

Je vous prie d'agrer l'expression de mes salutation respectueuses.

<signature>"

L aussi, je laisse ces textes  la disposition de qui veut s'en servir. Je vous tiendrais au courant des ventuelles rponses.

Si le texte est vot, il est aussi possible d'envoyer un mail au conseil constitutionnel :

http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...acts.143.html#

La FAQ indique que les messages pour le prsident du CC doivent tre envoy par courrier papier, mais je pense qu'un mail au service des relations extrieures peut dj tre utile : relations-exterieures@conseil-constitutionnel.fr

J'encourage tous ceux que ce projet de loi rvolte  faire pareil. A leurs risques et prils, bien entendu.  :;): 

*Edit :*

Tiens, on peut ajouter Jean-Jacques Urvoas  la liste des destinataires de messages de protestation. Il est dput PS, prsident de la commission des lois de l'assemble et rapporteur du projet de loi sur le renseignement : jjurvoas@assemblee-nationale.fr

*Edit :*

D'autres personnes  qui envoyer des mails de protestation, les prsidents de groupes parlementaires, en commenant bien sr par le prsident du groupe SRC, qui constitue la majorit de l'assemble nationale

-Bruno Le Roux, SRC (PS, MRC, PPM, AGEG, DVG) : bleroux@assemblee-nationale.fr
-Roger-Grard Schwartzenberg, RRDP (RDG, MoDem, MDP, PS, GUSR, DVG) : rgschwartzenberg@assemblee-nationale.fr
-Christian Jacob, UMP : cjacob@assemblee-nationale.fr
-Franois de Rugy, ECOLO (EELV, Nouvelle Donne, UDB, DVG) : fderugy@assemblee-nationale.fr
-Philippe Vigier, UDI : pvigier@assemblee-nationale.fr
-Andr Chassaigne, GDR (PCF, FASE, MPR, MIM, PSG, DVG) : achassaigne@assemblee-nationale.fr

----------


## Kropernic

Si j'tais lecteur en France, le courrier serait envoy...

Merci Marsupial pour ces infos...  Faudrait que je regarde si on a la mme chose en Belgique.  Y a certains sujets qui ne sont pas tristes par ici non plus  ::(:

----------


## headmax

Les textes de loi en PDF

----------


## el_slapper

Lettre envoye  mon dput.

C'est pas grand chose, mais bon.

----------


## Razorflak

C'est la premire fois que je lis une lois (j'en suis pas encore  la moiti).
Tellement de tournures de phrase tordu  ::roll:: 

Par contre j'ai une question.
Es que l'on a accs au texte complet? 
Dans celui du lien de headmax, j'ai beau chercher le "Titre V" avec les techniques de renseignement mais je ne trouve pas.
Ca passe du "TITRE IV" au "TITRE IX".  ::weird::

----------


## TiranusKBX

> C'est la premire fois que je lis une lois (j'en suis pas encore  la moiti).
> Tellement de tournures de phrase tordu 
> 
> Par contre j'ai une question.
> Es que l'on a accs au texte complet? 
> Dans celui du lien de headmax, j'ai beau chercher le "Titre V" avec les techniques de renseignement mais je ne trouve pas.
> Ca passe du "TITRE IV" au "TITRE IX".


il faut savoir que lorsqu'un chapitre de loi est supprim les numros ne changent pas

----------


## Traroth2

Les informations publies par Edward Snowden taient un avertissement, pas un mode d'emploi !

----------


## nchal

> Les informations publies par Edward Snowden taient un avertissement, pas un mode d'emploi !


Hahaha, bien dit. Nos gouvernements risquent de s'en inspirer maintenant  ::ptdr::

----------


## marsupial

> Lettre envoye  mon dput.
> 
> C'est pas grand chose, mais bon.


A mon snateur. Pareil, ce n'est pas grand chose.




> C'est la premire fois que je lis une loi []


De mme. Enfin pas tout  fait puisque j'ai lu le premier jet de ce projet qui tait encore plus liberticide qu'en l'tat actuel..

----------


## Battant

Bonjouir,

Et que pense la CNiL de tout a, et la loi sur l'informatique est les libert est-elle encore en viveur ?

Je ne connais pas le dossier mais je ne pense pas que la France va faire comme la NSA


Si vraiment vous pensez que vos donnes sont en danger en France suite  cette mesure, vous pouvez mettre vos donnes en suisse ou il y a la loi sur la protection des donne et il n'y a pas de dcision similaire  ma connaissance.

Aprs cette dcision, n'y aurait-il plus de protection des donne en France ?

Personnellement, je suis contre cette mesure car elle menace la libert. En plus, ce qui n'est pas juste en France  mon got c'est que seule le gouvernement prends des dcision tout seul. Le peuple ne peux pas voter il n'y a pas de ptitions,  d'initiative ni de referendum contrairement  la suisse. Toutefois, ne croyez pas que la suisse est un paradis, la vie est chre, on ne peux voter que sur certain sujet et les loi passe souvent par le parlement sans demander l'avis du peuple ce que je ne trouve pas juste


Que pensez-vous ?

Salutations

----------


## Traroth2

> Bonjouir,
> 
> Et que pense la CNiL de tout a, et la loi sur l'informatique est les libert est-elle encore en viveur ?
> 
> Je ne connais pas le dossier mais je ne pense pas que la France va faire comme la NSA
> 
> 
> Si vraiment vous pensez que vos donnes sont en danger en France suite  cette mesure, vous pouvez mettre vos donnes en suisse ou il y a la loi sur la protection des donne et il n'y a pas de dcision similaire  ma connaissance.
> 
> ...


L'avis de la CNIL sur le projet de loi : http://www.cnil.fr/linstitution/actu...renseignement/

Pendant qu'on y est, l'avis de la Commission Nationale Consultative des Droits de l'Homme (CNCDH) : http://www.cncdh.fr/fr/actualite/tri...con-generalise

l'avis du Conseil National du Numrique (CNNum) : http://www.cnnumerique.fr/renseignement/

et l'avis personnel du prsident de la Commission National de Contrle des Interceptions de Scurit (CNCIS, qui doit tre remplac par un autre organisme, selon le projet de loi), Jean-Marie Delarue : http://www.aef.info/depeche/libre/498047

Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ce projet de loi ne provoque pas l'enthousiasme...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Et que pense la CNiL de tout a, et la loi sur l'informatique est les libert est-elle encore en viveur ?
> 
> Je ne connais pas le dossier mais je ne pense pas que la France va faire comme la NSA


Il serait apprciable que tu lises. Ce n'est pas le premier sujet o on en parle, et donc poser des questions en sachant que tu ne connais pas le dossier alors qu'on en est  6 pages de discussion rien que sur ce sujet, o nombres de sources ont t donnes... si tu ne lis pas ce qu'on a crit juste avant, pourquoi diable lirait tu ce qu'on crirait aprs ? Je le dis parce que c'est pas la premire fois qu'on te reproche ce genre de comportement, qui donne l'impression de se rpter sans fin, ce qui n'a rien de constructif. Donc merci de lire avant de poster. Surtout si c'est pour dire que tu ne connais pas le sujet.




> Si vraiment vous pensez que vos donnes sont en danger en France suite  cette mesure, vous pouvez mettre vos donnes en suisse ou il y a la loi sur la protection des donne et il n'y a pas de dcision similaire  ma connaissance.


C'est le genre de choses que les hbergeurs menacent justement de faire. En revanche, pour un particulier, ce n'est pas lui qui dcide de o sont stocks ses donnes. Et quand on consulte un site en France. il faut bien passer par les cbles franais. Tes donnes de connexion seront donc fatalement en France, que tu le veuilles ou non.




> Personnellement, je suis contre cette mesure car elle menace la libert. En plus, ce qui n'est pas juste en France  mon got c'est que seule le gouvernement prends des dcision tout seul. Le peuple ne peux pas voter il n'y a pas de ptitions,  d'initiative ni de referendum contrairement  la suisse. Toutefois, ne croyez pas que la suisse est un paradis, la vie est chre, on ne peux voter que sur certain sujet et les loi passe souvent par le parlement sans demander l'avis du peuple ce que je ne trouve pas juste


Le gouvernement ne prend pas des dcisions tout seul, le passage au Parlement permettant justement d'amender le texte. Le soucis est quand le gouvernement dispose d'une majorit au Parlement, auquel cas il est plus facile pour lui de faire passer ses textes. Ensuite, des ptitions il y en a, et je te ramne (encore) aux posts prcdents.




> Que pensez-vous ?


Que tu devrais lire les posts prcdents. a rpondra srement  bon nombre de tes questions et corrigera probablement certaines erreurs.

----------


## Hizin

Les dparts ont d'ors et dj commencs avec http://eu.org et http://altern.org

----------


## Traroth2

> A mon snateur. Pareil, ce n'est pas grand chose.


<pub>En mme temps, j'ai mis toutes les infos ncessaires pour que tu puisses facilement faire plus...</pub>  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Traroth2

> Les dparts ont d'ors et dj commencs avec http://eu.org et http://altern.org


Gandi aussi vient d'annoncer qu'il allait quitter la France. Ca va commencer  coter cher en emplois, cette histoire, en plus de tout le reste...

----------


## 56442

Le problme dans tout a, c'est que a va servir pour traquer de tout et pas que le terrorisme. Toute l'ide ce situe l, trouver des excuses pour mettre la main sur internet, et pour faire accepter a, il n'y a que les attentats.

Toutes autres formes de prsentation de cette loi aurait t refus, donc bon...Comment faire accepter, l'inacceptable ?.

La politique franaise est comme a, faites ce que je dis, faites pas ce que je fais. Genre faire la morale sur la fraude fiscale mais pour soi s'exonrer par toutes les combines possibles des impts....

Je vote donc NON car je n'ai aucune confiance dans nos politiques et surtout pas dans l'administration.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je vote donc NON car je n'ai aucune confiance dans nos politiques et surtout pas dans l'administration.


Sauf que t'es pas snateur, donc t'as pas le droit de voter. {^_^}

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que t'es pas snateur, donc t'as pas le droit de voter. {^_^}


Je pense qu'il fait rfrence au sondage prsent sur ce sujet : "tes-vous pour contre ce projet de loi  ?"
Pas besoin d'tre snateur pour voter dans ce cas l^^.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Oula, je l'avais oubli celui-l, effectivement. {'>.<}

----------


## pascalCH

Et comme par miracle, dimanche, mais le bon peuple n'a t prvenu que mercredi, un attentat  t djou "de justesse" qui plus est, foment par un activiste connu des services , etc. etc .
Donc, juste une petite loi liberticide de plus, depuis janvier, a devient la routine.
L'important c'est de maintenir la pression sur les "sans dents", faut que a ait peur le petit peuple, il faut qu'il tremble tous les jours, qu'il craigne son voisin.
Bref, relisons "le meilleur des monde" ou "1984", tout y est, il ne manque pas une virgule.
Pendant ce temps, les impots locaux s'envolent dans des proportions inouies, le Medef nous concocte sa refonte du code du travail et des conventions collectives sous l'oeil bienveillant et ultra amicaux de nos chers (trs chers) dirigeants, la scurit sociale est privatise en douce, j'en passe - et en oublie !!
mais pas, grave, Julie Gaillet s'installe  l'Elyse !! a c'est important !!!

----------


## marsupial

A dfaut de s'insurger ouvertement, Mozilla s'inquite srieusement 

Comme la ligne des hbergeurs franais dlocalisant, Mozilla condamne  demi-mot la politique de surveillance de masse contre productive dans le climat de reprise conomique actuelle.

----------


## SurferIX

> Le gouvernement a tent de minimiser lintrusion en faisant savoir quuniquement des mtadonnes seront collectes, et quelles seront anonymes, tant quil ne sagira pas dune activit pouvant tre lie au terrorisme.


Comment les Franais peuvent croire  un mensonge aussi gros ?

Je vais dire clairement ce qui n'est pas dit : "sous un prtexte totalement faux, nous allons pouvoir espionner la totalit des Franais et savoir ce que pensent tout un chacun, afin ventuellement de les attaquer en justice sous n'importe quel prtexte, comme a nous gardons la mainmise sur Internet exactement comme on le fait dj avec tous les mdias, ainsi nous pourrons continuer  faire croire tout ce qu'on veut et continuer nos petites affaires en mentant, comme nous l'avons toujours fait".

D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un nous gne, au lieu de faire passer une loi immdiatement au nez et  la barbe de tous les Franais comme nous l'avons dj fait au moins une fois rcemment, on pourra carrment le "supprimer du paysage franais" sans que les Franais le sachent - ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement : et a nous gne, de ne pas pouvoir continuer  enfler les Franais sans qu'ils sachent la vrit !

Comment, _comment_ peut-on laisser des dirigeants agir ainsi sans rien pouvoir faire ?

La France me fait honte.

----------


## Traroth2

Et bien sr, il est toujours possible de signer la ptition contre le projet de loi sur le renseignement. Plus de 110.000 signataires !

https://www.change.org/p/retirez-le-...nement?lang=fr

----------


## Traroth2

(Apparemment, je ne peux plus modifier l'autre message)

J'ai donc crit aux prsidents de groupe parlementaire.

Pour le groupe SRC, RRDP et ECOLO :

"Monsieur le dput,

Comme vous prsidez le groupe parlementaire "Socialiste, rpublicain et citoyen" faisant partie de la majorit, je me permets de vous crire afin de connaitre votre position concernant la loi "Renseignement" qui doit tre vote le 5 mai, et qui me parait mettre en danger les liberts individuelles, et particulirement le droit  l'intimit.

Cette loi dplace de manire insidieuse le pouvoir de dcider d'une surveillance des activits numriques, qui constituent de nos jours un pan important de la vie prive des citoyens, de la magistrature et du pouvoir judiciaire vers les services de renseignement et le pouvoir excutif, sans contrle rel.

Ce changement risque de supprimer tout contre-pouvoir et d'instituer une socit de surveillance gnralise, pour ne pas dire de suspicion gnralise. Vous conviendrez avec moi qu'une telle drive n'est en aucun cas souhaitable et serait mme catastrophique pour la socit franaise. il s'agirait du pire recul des liberts individuelles et et de l'tat de droit depuis 70 ans.

En attendant de connatre votre point de vue sur ce sujet important, je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations respectueuses."

Pour les autres groupes :

"Monsieur le dput,

Comme vous prsidez le groupe parlementaire "Union pour un Mouvement Populaire", je me permets de vous crire afin de connaitre votre position concernant la loi "Renseignement" qui doit tre vote le 5 mai, et qui me parait mettre en danger les liberts individuelles, et particulirement le droit  l'intimit.

Cette loi dplace de manire insidieuse le pouvoir de dcider d'une surveillance des activits numriques, qui constituent de nos jours un pan important de la vie prive des citoyens, de la magistrature et du pouvoir judiciaire vers les services de renseignement et le pouvoir excutif, sans contrle rel.

Ce changement risque de supprimer tout contre-pouvoir et d'instituer une socit de surveillance gnralise, pour ne pas dire de suspicion gnralise. Vous conviendrez avec moi qu'une telle drive n'est en aucun cas souhaitable et serait mme catastrophique pour la socit franaise. il s'agirait du pire recul des liberts individuelles et et de l'tat de droit depuis 70 ans.

En attendant de connatre votre point de vue sur ce sujet important, je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations respectueuses."

Et pour Urvoas, le rapporteur du projet de loi :

"Monsieur le dput,

Vous tes le rapporteur du projet de loi sur le renseignement. C'est pourquoi je me permets de vous crire afin de connaitre votre position concernant ce projet de loi qui doit tre vote le 5 mai, et qui me parait mettre en danger les liberts individuelles, et particulirement le droit  l'intimit.

Cette loi dplace de manire insidieuse le pouvoir de dcider d'une surveillance des activits numriques, qui constituent de nos jours un pan important de la vie prive des citoyens, de la magistrature et du pouvoir judiciaire vers les services de renseignement et le pouvoir excutif, sans contrle rel.

Ce changement risque de supprimer tout contre-pouvoir et d'instituer une socit de surveillance gnralise, pour ne pas dire de suspicion gnralise. Vous conviendrez avec moi qu'une telle drive n'est en aucun cas souhaitable et serait mme catastrophique pour la socit franaise. il s'agirait du pire recul des liberts individuelles et et de l'tat de droit depuis 70 ans.

En attendant de connatre votre point de vue sur ce sujet important, je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations respectueuses."

Aucune rponse  aucun de mes mails pour l'instant...

----------


## TiranusKBX

> (Apparemment, je ne peux plus modifier l'autre message)
> 
> J'ai donc crit aux prsidents de groupe parlementaire.
> 
> Pour le groupe SRC, RRDP et ECOLO :
> 
> "Monsieur le dput,
> 
> Comme vous prsidez le groupe parlementaire "Socialiste, rpublicain et citoyen" faisant partie de la majorit, je me permets de vous crire afin de connaitre votre position concernant la loi "Renseignement" qui doit tre vote le 5 mai, et qui me parait mettre en danger les liberts individuelles, et particulirement le droit  l'intimit.
> ...


fait des lettres recommand la il serons oblig de les lires ^^

----------


## SurferIX

> ...il s'agirait du pire recul des liberts individuelles et et de l'tat de droit depuis 70 ans.


Par dfinition, il n'y a aucune raison valable, quelle qu'elle soit, pour supprimer le droit aux juges de juger.
Le gouvernement a fait bien pire en faisant passer une circulaire  une vitesse qui dfie toutes les lois en place, court-circuitant compltement la justice (lire la biographie de Valls sur Wikipedia).
Je n'ai aucun avis sur le fond - dont je me fous totalement.

Mr Valls a simplement montr par ses actes que les politiciens peuvent agir  leur guise sans que les Franais n'aient rien  dire.
C'est pas 70 ans, mais plutt une dmonstration que c'est 100 ans de recul des liberts individuelles et et de l'tat.

----------


## Traroth2

> Par dfinition, il n'y a aucune raison valable, quelle qu'elle soit, pour supprimer le droit aux juges de juger.
> Le gouvernement a fait bien pire en faisant passer une circulaire  une vitesse qui dfie toutes les lois en place, court-circuitant compltement la justice (lire la biographie de Valls sur Wikipedia).
> Je n'ai aucun avis sur le fond - dont je me fous totalement.
> 
> Mr Valls a simplement montr par ses actes que les politiciens peuvent agir  leur guise sans que les Franais n'aient rien  dire.
> C'est pas 70 ans, mais plutt une dmonstration que c'est 100 ans de recul des liberts individuelles et et de l'tat.


La dure de 70 ans n'a pas t choisie par hasard, en fait.

----------


## Traroth2

> fait des lettres recommand la il serons oblig de les lires ^^


Je vais m'arrter l pour l'instant, je pense. Si a passe  l'assemble, j'crirais aux snateurs. Et puis ensuite, si a passe au snat, j'crirais au prsident du conseil constitutionnel.

Je perds quoi ? 10 minutes ? Je peux vivre avec cette ide...

*Edit :* Finalement, ce week-end, je vais peut-tre essayer d'crire aux dputs "frondeurs" du PS. Il y a peut-tre rellement moyen de faire bouger quelque chose, de ce cot...

----------


## Traroth2

L'avis du juge antiterroriste Marc Trvidic : *"Le projet de loi sur le renseignement est un danger pour la dmocratie"*

----------


## Audentes

C'est bien de commenter chaque travers de l'tat. D'ailleurs vous n'tes pas au bout de vos peines. Mais concrtement, qu'tes-vous prt  accomplir pour (re)conqurir votre libert? A moins qu'au fond vous soyez satisfait du petit luxe  votre porte?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> C'est bien de commenter chaque travers de l'tat. D'ailleurs vous n'tes pas au bout de vos peines. Mais concrtement, qu'tes-vous prt  accomplir pour (re)conqurir votre libert? A moins qu'au fond vous soyez satisfait du petit luxe  votre porte?


Parce que, comme on l'a montr dans nos posts prcdents, suivre les dbats  l'assemble et contacter personellement nos dputs qui sont en premire ligne pour cela, tu trouves pas a assez concret ? Tu suggrerais quoi, toi ?

----------


## athlon64

> ce qui fait peur, c'est que la population qui passe ici est normalement capable de comprendre les impacts et les possibilits offertes par un tel systme, ainsi que son inefficacit.
> 
> Donc a fait 41% de mec qui sont soient des burnes en informatique, soit qui croient que la "menace" terroriste ncessite vraiment de supprimer ces liberts individuelles.


*La plupart des commentaires lus sont contre le texte, plus 85%, je me pose la question de savoir si le vote a t truqu ou manipul pour influencer le milieu des informaticiens. C'est parfaitement possible avec des robots, developpez.xxx n'est pas un site anodin. Pour se faire une vraie ide du rsultat, il faut poser cette question dans son environnement de travail   des personnes physiques et l j'ai mon ide sur le rsultat...* Je  pourrai mme ironiser en disant que l'actuelle loi pourrait contraindre notre site prfr   truquer ce vote sous prtexte d'une  opration anti-terroriste.  ::weird:: 


Revenons au sujet, ben en fait c'est pas si simple...  Au dbut j'ai regard le sondage (45% pour la loi) et je me suis dit : comment sur un site o la plupart ont fait de longues tudes, connaissent plus que quiconque le domaine des SI, on peut se retrouver avec un score si haut pour le oui !?

Puis j'ai ensuite regard l'autre partie o ceux qui taient contre taient 53%, je me suis dit : tiens, tiens c'est pas si dsespr que a...

En  y repensant,  il y a 3 ans (seulement), je ne mintressais aucunement  la politique, le comble j'ai mme soutenu Franois Hollande (_pour  que le changement soit maintenant_  ::mouarf:: ) .

*On a jamais le temps  accorder  une problmatique ou  un domaine qu'on considre insignifiant ou non prioritaire, en loccurrence La Politique.* La  politique c'tait pas mon truc, et dans la vie avouons-le il y a tellement de choses  faire que de se consacrer   la politique qui en soi n'a rien de passionnant...

Et c'est l qu'intervient la subtilit . La politique pour les belles lignes de ses textes de lois passionnent trs  peu de monde, il suffit de remarquer comment ces professionnels eux-mmes s'ennuient quand un sujet  ne les intressent pas. Ce qui les intressent ce n'est pas la politique pour la politique, mais bien *le sujet de la politique et ce  quoi il va servir*.

Nous vivons dans une socit o pratiquement tout ce que nous faisons est *continuellement* influenc en bien ou en mal par les choix politiques(salaires, retraites, religions, ducation scolaire, etc). Quand on comprend a  on commence par  sintresser un tout petit peu  la politique. Mais  vu que nous n'avons pas le temps d'en faire nous-mmes (ce qui est aussi un comble dans un rgime qualifi de dmocratie) on se contente de choisir des "spcialistes ou experts" *qu'on paie*, pour qu'ils fassent ce boulot  notre place. On se dit donc que ces gens sont obligs de bien faire le boulot  puisque s'ils ne le font pas correctement, nous disposons du pouvoir ultime(le vote)  ::mouarf::  pour les rvoquer et les remplacer par un autre plus convenable. Ce qui normalement est assez persuasif pour les contraindre  bien faire le boulot tant donn que personne n'a envie de perdre son travail.

Sauf que nous sommes informs par un systme  mdiatique unidirectionnel, qui lui en fonction de ce qu'il nous montre dans les mdias(tl, presse crite, etc) fait passer un tel ou un autre pour un gentil ou  un mchant. Et  ce systme mdiatique joue ensemble avec un systme financier fort (qui finance entre autre des campagnes ), et qui souvent  a des intrts opposs  celui de la masse  populaire. (Admirez la liste des actionnaires de la chane tl la plus regarde de France...  ::calim2:: )

L'enjeu rel est aujourd'hui que :

1-) Le dveloppement d'internet  qui par essence est omnidirectionnel et pas encore sous controle a remis en cause ce systme bien rod, Il faut donc que le systme le controle pour survivre.

2-) Ces travailleurs de la politique tiennent  leur boulot, une fois qu'un parti politique est mis au pouvoir par llection, "il nomme" ceux qui sont obissants  diffrents postes, les plus visibles sont les membres du gouvernement. Ces gens ne craignent pas vraiment la population, il  craignent surtout leur parti politique qui peut les virer, et si jamais  ils se plantent et  provoquent la colre du peuple, le parti  joue stratgiquement et leur offre un poste bien discret o ils continuent de toucher des rmunrations ou carrment ils se font embaucher chez les groupes financiers qu'ils  ont servi pendant leur mandant. *Donc ces professionnels de la politique, mme  s'ils sont remplis de bonnes volonts,  ils  ont tout intrt  servir leur parti et des groupes financiers, s'ils ne veulent pas se retrouver  la rue.*

3-)*Les gens ont  vot oui au sondage et pour cette loi car une  bonne partie ne sait pas que les hommes politiques  ont souvent des contraintes qui les font voter contre leur conscience*. Pour comprendre cela, il faut lire des bouquins qu'on ne met pas en avant dans les coles, il faut  tomber sur des articles  et documentaires trs peu relays par les mdias populaires, mais bien prsents sur internet. Et avec cette loi le systme comme on aime l'appeller^^ ds qu'il voit un article drangeant pour lui, ne passera mme plus par le juge, il le supprimera et on ne pourra mme pas savoir qui fait quoi, pas de traabilit, lisez le texte on ne l'invente pas.

SVP les amis lisez les articles du dernier encadrement "Principaux amendements des commissions"
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...seignement.asp

Finalement je ne blme pas les  dputs qui ont vot pour, pourquoi devrait-ils perdre leur boulot pour un peuple qui ne le mrite pas ?  D'ailleurs s'ils osent voter contre, il suffit qu'un journal publie qu'ils  ont frquent une prostitue, fraud fiscalement etc, mais oui cette loi  va servir   ce genre de truc, pour tre plus prcis on le faisait dj  mais maintenant c'est facilit et encore mieux lgalis  ::calim2:: .

----------


## Invit

Parce que tout le monde connait le discours des gens qui sont pour ce texte et que se masturber le cerveau avec un esprit complotiste est beaucoup plus facile qu'avec un esprit sain.

Il ne sert  rien de rabcher la mme chose avec un ne  ::ptdr:: 

Alors, allez-y, continuez  clairer ma lanterne avec vos mes de hippie, que je me marre.

----------


## Traroth2

> Parce que tout le monde connait le discours des gens qui sont pour ce texte et que se masturber le cerveau avec un esprit complotiste est beaucoup plus facile qu'avec un esprit sain.
> 
> Il ne sert  rien de rabcher la mme chose avec un ne 
> 
> Alors, allez-y, continuez  clairer ma lanterne avec vos mes de hippie, que je me marre.


Merci de ta si constructive contribution...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BufferBob

> Merci de ta si constructive contribution...


don't feed the anti-social !  ::mrgreen:: 

comme il le dit trs justement :



> Il ne sert  rien de rabcher la mme chose avec un ne

----------


## Traroth2

> don't feed the anti-social !


Il perd son sang-froid, faut dire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## athlon64

https://youtu.be/PNLZfupYpMQ?t=19m43s
de 19m40 jusqu' la minute 20m30s, on constate que linterlocuteur qui rpond  Zimmerman vient faire un dbat public en pensant qu'il y a des gens physiques qui sont pays pour lui suggrer des amis sur twitter ::roll::  . Les fonctions qu'il a occupes : journaliste, reporter, grand reporter, rdacteur en chef, directeur de rdaction, *assistant parlementaire*... Des postes pas anodins pour influencer dans les dcisions.

Autre anecdote
https://youtu.be/wssn-ylN6aw?t=22m24s
de 22m24s  23m00
Un juge qui ne connait pas grand chose aux moteurs de recherches qui s'occupe quand mme de l'affaire. 

"Tout homme qui est mal inform ne peut s'empcher de mal raisonner" -Colbert, ministre de Louis XIV. 

Beaucoup de ces personnes qui votent, militent et prennent des dcisions ne possdent pas la culture d'internet et des SI, une explication pratique est que ce n'est pas leur mtier et pour d'autres ce n'est pas de leur gnration ils n'arrivent pas  suivre. D'ailleurs de manire empirique il est tabli que face aux nouvelles mesures, de contre-mesures apparaissent,* les terroristes vont se doter d'autres capacits tout simplement, et l encore on imposera de nouvelles mesures plus renforces ? On sarrtera o ? C'est ce qu'on appelle la drive*. 




> ... on comprend bien que, pour que l'Assemble Nationale fasse son travail correctement, il est essentiel qu'elle dispose de l'information suffisante, et que cette information ne se centralise donc pas ailleurs.
> Or, de ce que j'ai pu voir des dbats  l'Assemble Nationale, le caractre typiquement secret-dfense des activits de renseignement rend la plupart des dputs inaptes  juger, car manquent tout simplement d'information, que ce soit sur les techniques, leurs applications ou leurs finalits.


Tout  fait d'accord, notre civilisation s'est attribu le privilge de poser des actes  la lgre sans assumer leurs consquences et mme les valuer.
*Ces mesures sont une arme qu'on cre*, a-t-on au moins pris le temps de mesurer le pour et le contre avec tous les acteurs importants avant de valider ce choix ? La rponse est non.
Et si ce systme venait  tre pirat, infiltr par des terroristes ou puissances ennemies ? Ce sont les dangers habituels de l'informatique.

*Je suis bien sr, pour qu'il  y ait des lois qui encadrent des drives, mais l tout est secret , sans transparence et pas possibilit de punir les usages abusives  d'autres fins.*

Ok, cette loi va nous protger du terrorisme, alors *pourquoi sarrter uniquement au terrorisme ?* Combien de victimes  font les terroristes dans le pays ? Ne peut-on pas utiliser cette loi aussi  pour surveiller le reste des crimes et prvenir des dlits qui  l'heure actuelle font plus de victimes ? Mais oui,  le vin tant tir vaut mieux le boire pour en profiter.

On aurait pu viter le meurtre  de la petite Chlo, 
on aurait pu viter les rglements de compte   la kalachnikov, 
on pourrait mme localiser et arrter facilement les parrains de la drogue ou dmanteler les rseaux de prostitution dans les collges de nos enfants. 
Mais oui tout  a cote des sous, mais bonne nouvelle cette loi s'attaquera aussi  la fraude fiscale, ce qui nous permet de recuperer d'un coup 80 milliards, mme si on rcuprait la moiti  a sera suffisant pour son financement  :;): 

Mais non cette loi servira pour contrer le terrorisme qu'on a bien sr aliment en dtruisant la Libye ou en soutenant des rebelles syriens lis  aux rseaux islamistes. Pratiquement tous ceux qu'on arrete  pour djihad en France ont des relations avec ces pays o on a fait la guerre. Et pourquoi on fait ces guerres => pour apporter la dmocratie et la libert d'expression, parce que nous on l'a...  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

Une interview intressante de Fabrice Epelboin qui date d'un an, oh combien actuel avec sa petite touche d'humour !

----------


## Traroth2

Une premire rponse, de la part de Philippe Vigier (de la part d'un de ses assistants qui a crit ce courrier-type pour tous ceux qui lui crivent concernant ce projet de loi, bien sr), prsident du groupe parlementaire UDI :

"Monsieur,

Vous avez souhait attirer mon attention sur le projet de loi Renseignement et je vous en remercie.

En ltat actuel du droit, les services de renseignement peuvent uniquement recourir  des interceptions de scurit,  des rquisitions de donnes techniques et  la consultation de certains fichiers. Il est donc ncessaire de prendre en compte les volutions technologiques majeures que sont, notamment, la tlphonie mobile et internet, et ainsi adapter la loi du 10 juillet 1991 relative au secret des correspondances.

Nous devons, en outre, doter les services de renseignement de moyens adapts aux menaces nouvelles auxquelles est confront notre pays et dfinir un cadre lgal prcis autorisant les services  recourir  des techniques daccs  linformation.

Pour autant, nous ne lgifrons pas pour six mois, ni pour deux ans, ni uniquement en raction aux attentats de janvier : lorsque ces dispositions seront inscrites dans notre droit, elles y demeureront par-del les alternances. Le recours  ces techniques doit tre suffisamment encadr et entour des garanties ncessaires  la prservation des liberts individuelles.

La protection des liberts et des donnes personnelles est devenue un sujet dautant plus sensible que les techniques se sont faites invasives. Outre le secret des correspondances et linviolabilit du domicile, dsigns  larticle 1 comme faisant partie intgrante du respect de la vie prive, le projet de loi devrait faire rfrence  la protection des donnes personnelles. Dans ce mme esprit de prservation des liberts individuelles, la dure de conservation des donnes de connexion devrait tre maintenue  trois ans et non pas tre portes  cinq ans, comme le prvoit le texte.

Au stade de la commission, nombre de nos interrogations nont pas trouv de rponses.

Nous avons, en premier lieu, des incertitudes sur les services, nomms par dcret, qui seront autoriss  utiliser les techniques autorises par la loi. Les techniques de renseignement devraient tre rserves  la communaut du renseignement, et en aucun cas ouvertes  la police de proximit. La loi devrait contenir une liste des services ainsi autoriss.

En second lieu, les finalits de lactivit de renseignement numres par le projet de loi (intrts essentiels de la politique trangre ; intrts conomiques et scientifiques essentiels de la France ; prvention de la criminalit et de la dlinquance organises ; prvention des violences collectives) sont trop larges. Les services spcialiss nont pas vocation  surveiller toute la vie collective de la Nation. Prenons garde  ne pas instaurer une socit de la surveillance gnralise.

Le recours aux techniques de renseignement devrait tre davantage encadr et limit, notamment aux seuls besoins de prvention du terrorisme ou lorsque la scurit nationale en jeu, sagissant des techniques les plus intrusives. Les conditions de renouvellement des autorisations,  lissue du dlai de quatre mois, devraient tre durcies afin dviter lutilisation de ces techniques dans des dlais trop longs. Sagissant de lentourage, lutilisation de ces techniques ne devrait sappliquer que lorsquune personne est susceptible davoir jou un rle dintermdiaire volontaire pour le compte de la personne vise.

En outre, devant limmensit du champ prvu par le texte, la Commission nationale de contrle des techniques de renseignement devra tre rellement en mesure de contrler lactivit des services. Pour que le contrle de la commission soit effectif, les donnes devraient tre centralises en un lieu, auprs de la CNCTR. De plus, lavis de la CNCTR devrait tre requis dans toutes les situations, y compris en cas durgence. La commission pourrait organiser une permanence permettant au prsident ou  ses collaborateurs de donner verbalement et immdiatement leur accord aux chefs de service, lesquels devront engager leur responsabilit. La procdure durgence serait ainsi dote des instruments de protection ncessaires.

Enfin, si le projet de texte vise  encadrer et  assurer la lgitimit de la collecte des renseignements issus de dispositifs intrusifs, il ne prvoit en revanche aucun contrle sur lutilisation par la suite de ces donnes et sur les fichiers quelles abondent. Il est indispensable de renforcer le contrle de la mise en uvre de ces fichiers, aussi bien en termes de prvention de pratiques abusives quen termes dacceptabilit sociale. La CNIL pourrait avoir un rle de contrle des fichiers de renseignement, afin de sassurer du respect de la protection des donnes personnelles. 

En esprant avoir rpondu  vos interrogations, je vous prie dagrer, Monsieur, lexpression de ma considration respectueuse.


Philippe VIGIER
Dput dEure-et-Loir
Prsident du Groupe UDI  lAssemble Nationale"

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Une premire rponse, de la part de Philippe Vigier (de la part d'un de ses assistants qui a crit ce courrier-type pour tous ceux qui lui crivent concernant ce projet de loi, bien sr), prsident du groupe parlementaire UDI :
> 
> "Monsieur,
> 
> Vous avez souhait attirer mon attention sur le projet de loi Renseignement et je vous en remercie.
> 
> En ltat actuel du droit, les services de renseignement peuvent uniquement recourir  des interceptions de scurit,  des rquisitions de donnes techniques et  la consultation de certains fichiers. Il est donc ncessaire de prendre en compte les volutions technologiques majeures que sont, notamment, la tlphonie mobile et internet, et ainsi adapter la loi du 10 juillet 1991 relative au secret des correspondances.
> 
> Nous devons, en outre, doter les services de renseignement de moyens adapts aux menaces nouvelles auxquelles est confront notre pays et dfinir un cadre lgal prcis autorisant les services  recourir  des techniques daccs  linformation.
> ...


Voila un dput lucide et donnant de vraies pistes
a change quelque peut des autres politiciens qui ne veulent rien comprendre et qui s'enttent  nous pondre des lois liberticides sans connaitre de quoi ils parlent
Malheureusement il doit bien tre le seul  penser ce qu'il  crit

----------


## BufferBob

> Voila un dput lucide et donnant de vraies pistes
> a change quelque peut des autres politiciens qui ne veulent rien comprendre et qui s'enttent  nous pondre des lois liberticides sans connaitre de quoi ils parlent
> Malheureusement il doit bien tre le seul  penser ce qu'il  crit


hmm.. on a pas du comprendre la mme chose, pour moi le dialogue est le suivant "- dput,  mon dput, ce truc l m'inquite" et l'autre de lui rpondre "- oui oui c'est vachement bien, faudra tre vigilant", sans dire que je suis sceptique je sais pas trop quoi en penser...

----------


## Traroth2

> Voila un dput lucide et donnant de vraies pistes
> a change quelque peut des autres politiciens qui ne veulent rien comprendre et qui s'enttent  nous pondre des lois liberticides sans connaitre de quoi ils parlent
> Malheureusement il doit bien tre le seul  penser ce qu'il  crit


En fait, vu qu'il est le prsident du groupe UDI  l'assemble, ce qu'il dit engage tout le groupe.

Personnellement, ce que je reproche  son point de vue, c'est qu'il ne dit pas un mot sur le fait que ce projet de loi permet l'espionnage systmatique de la population et qu'il semble mme approuver implicitement la d-judiciarisation de l'antiterrorisme qui est le coeur de la loi.

Et surtout, il n'indique pas quel sera son vote et celui de son groupe. Bien malin qui pourra le dduire de sa rponse, franchement. On saura ce que l'UDI avait l'intention de voter quand le vote aura eu lieu, quoi...

----------


## Battant

> ben tu ne peux pas, 
> 
> nous ne sommes pas dans une dmocratie participative (o les citoyens peuvent sous certaines conditions prsenter des projets de lois),
> mais dans une dmocratie reprsentative: o lorsque tu votes; tu donnes littralement ta voix.
> 
> la biz


Bonjour,

La France ou lEurope en gnral n'ont pas de bon pays pour a. Il fait venir en suisse ou d'une part on a la loie sur la protection des donne et d'autre part on peut voter, faire des rfrendum et des ptitions mais seule les ptitions sont gratuite.

Salutations

----------


## TiranusKBX

> En fait, vu qu'il est le prsident du groupe UDI  l'assemble, ce qu'il dit engage tout le groupe.
> 
> Personnellement, ce que je reproche  son point de vue, c'est qu'il ne dit pas un mot sur le fait que ce projet de loi permet l'espionnage systmatique de la population et qu'il semble mme approuver implicitement la d-judiciarisation de l'antiterrorisme qui est le coeur de la loi.
> 
> Et surtout, il n'indique pas quel sera son vote et celui de son groupe. Bien malin qui pourra le dduire de sa rponse, franchement. On saura ce que l'UDI avait l'intention de voter quand le vote aura eu lieu, quoi...


il ne le dit pas mais de par les tournures de phrases le dispositif des boites noires ne semble pas l'enchanter et comme il pouvait se douter que a lettre tourne il n'en dit pas de trop
car en politique le non-dit peut peser plus que le dit

----------


## Traroth2

> Bonjour,
> 
> La France ou lEurope en gnral n'ont pas de bon pays pour a. Il fait venir en suisse ou d'une part on a la loie sur la protection des donne et d'autre part on peut voter, faire des rfrendum et des ptitions mais seule les ptitions sont gratuite.
> 
> Salutations


En mme temps, 70 millions de Franais ne vont pas migrer tous ensemble en Suisse, non plus...

----------


## Zirak

> En mme temps, 70 millions de Franais ne vont pas migrer tous ensemble en Suisse, non plus...


Et puis en France aussi on a des rfrendums de temps en temps et on peut faire des ptitions, c'est juste que les dirigeants n'en tiennent pas compte ensuite  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> Et puis en France aussi on a des rfrendums de temps en temps et on peut faire des ptitions, c'est juste que les dirigeants n'en tiennent pas compte ensuite


ah si, ils ont tenu compte du rfrendum de 2005 : visiblement, depuis, la dcision de ne plus organiser de rfrendum a t prise et est scrupuleusement respecte. La Commission Trilatrale, une organisation opaque dans le mme style que le Groupe Bilderberg, a mme organis un colloque sur le sujet, en 2008, intitul "Saving Europe from the Tyranny of Referenda...", colloque prsid par Elisabeth Guigou.

http://trilateral.org/go.cfm?do=file.view&fid=123

Extrait du "booklet" du colloque :

"Referenda are backfiring devices

The Irish referendum was humiliating, and proved that referenda are purely
destructive mechanisms. A system based on either Yes or No will never allow reaching an
agreement between 27 Member States. The Constitutional and Lisbon disasters, caused by
referenda, have to be overcome. If we are not convinced by such disasters, what will it take
for us to be convinced that referenda are definitely not the right way to proceed? We have
had referenda in all situations, all kind of governments, good and bad, new and old, of all
sizes. We know now that running one is a structural risk in itself, designed to make things worse
while pretending to make them perfect.

Not only is it technically impossible to agree by Yes and No, at 27,
on very intricate issues, but it puts actions ahead of the political
mandate, while clearance should come before action is
undertaken. It destroys accountability: since we make the
sovereign people itself responsible, we put the people themselves
in the dock if they take a decision that cannot stand. This should
not be played with.

Furthermore, referenda are not fit to the gist of European political history. The decisionmaking
process must be anchored in the electoral practices to which people are used.

In any referendum, there is an inbuilt advantage to the No side. Moreover, a
referendum is a free kick. You can kick the government without bringing the other side in.
Some wonderful opportunity indeed to express discontent without paying the price for it! The
fate of Europe is therefore put at risk about almost local contentious issues, and Europeans
have to foot the bill for narrow national inside games, which is not acceptable.

It is utterly unfair, in an Union, to be driven into taking collective
decisions on the basis of one single countrys vote, which is the
consequence of any negative referendum, the result of which
is, by its very nature, a breach of the European spirit itself,
however important the question posed can be.

The reason why treaties have so far run the risk to fail, is that their stakeholders were
merely national governments and bureaucrats, and that they reflected the interests and
vision of those stakeholders. It did not happen by accident, but as a straightforward
consequence of the way in which matters had been dealt with. It is structural, and its a deep
problem. We cannot have by the same token such patterns of negotiation and referenda,
since this is doomed to fail.

Discarding referenda is indeed not an expression of a fundamental lack of
democracy. Its time to make the Berlin decision become a positive fact, because we need
treaties, and the referenda are merely a method to undercut each and every of them."

----------


## jopopmk

Salut,

j'ai un avis bien prcis sur cette loi, je vais de ce pas vous donner une explication dtaille, argumente, rfrence : c'est une grosse niaiserie  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FrancisGernet

Vu la largeur du ratissage, a risque de coter cher, mme si ce sont les clients des oprateurs et des hbergeurs qui paieront.

En ce qui concerne le matriel, Cisco sera-t-il de la fte ?
En effet Cisco a sign en fvrier 2015 un accord avec le gouvernement franais ( voir : http://www.gouvernement.fr/partage/3...at-francaisdoc). Cet accord  a t critiqu par Mme la dpute Laure de La Raudire (UMP, qui a vot contre l'adoption de la loi, avec son collgue Lionel Tardy) ( voir : http://www.lopinion.fr/3-mars-2015/p...ls-cisco-21895

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> ah si, ils ont tenu compte du rfrendum de 2005 : visiblement, depuis, la dcision de ne plus organiser de rfrendum a t prise et est scrupuleusement respecte. La Commission Trilatrale, une organisation opaque dans le mme style que le Groupe Bilderberg, a mme organis un colloque sur le sujet, en 2008, intitul "Saving Europe from the Tyranny of Referenda...", colloque prsid par Elisabeth Guigou.
> 
> http://trilateral.org/go.cfm?do=file.view&fid=123


En bref : l'UE  27, a peut pas marcher comme une dmocratie parce qu'on est trop diffrent (c'est l'UPR qui va tre content). Du coup, soit on arrte l'UE, soit on arrte la dmocratie. Le choix est bien entendu vident : il faut arrter la dmocratie !

_Oh, wait..._ {_____}

----------


## Hizin

E-mail envoy de mon ct, je partage aussi, c'est Libre et open-source : 




> Monsieur le dput,
> 
> tant un lecteur de votre circonscription, je me permets de vous crire dans le cadre du projet de loi dit  Loi Renseignements .
> 
> Je tenais  attirer votre attention sur ce projet de loi en particulier car celui-ci remet en cause le droit  lintimit et  la vie prive des citoyens. En autorisant lcoute et lenregistrement en masse de communications sans distinction, dans le but annonc de la lutte contre le terrorisme. 
> 
>  ce sujet, voici divers articles de la Dclaration des Droits de lHomme et du Citoyen (DDH&C), pilier de notre socit, projets sur ce projet de loi. 
> 
> Larticle 2 de la DDH&C disant :  Le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme. Ces droits sont la libert, la proprit, la sret, et la rsistance  l'oppression. . Ce projet de loi portant une atteinte directe  la libert individuelle ainsi qu la vie prive via une surveillance massive et sans distinction heurte ce fondement et en aide un autre contre lequel nous sommes censs nous lever : loppression.
> ...

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Hizin cette dclaration pleine d'assurance et d'audace m'a mus  ::mrgreen::

----------


## marsupial

> Vu la largeur du ratissage, a risque de coter cher, mme si ce sont les clients des oprateurs et des hbergeurs qui paieront.


Surtout que cela peut-tre expuls "facilement" techniquement. Donc avant mme de sortir c'est dj obsolte. Reste  tre en accord avec la Loi...




> Salut,
> 
> j'ai un avis bien prcis sur cette loi, je vais de ce pas vous donner une explication dtaille, argumente, rfrence : c'est une grosse niaiserie

----------


## Neckara

@Hizin Excellent. Tu as de nombreux arguments trs facilement comprhensibles sans entrer dans le technique.
Je me demande si je ne vais pas me laisser tenter et envoyer un e-mail  mon dput en m'inspirant du tien.

Pour la vie prive, j'ai l'impression que pour beaucoup ce n'est qu'un mot et qu'ils ne comprennent pas son importance pour garantir une dmocratie. Je pense par exemple au secret du butin de vote.

Pour le paragraphe 14, on peut aussi penser  la NSA, qui malgr sa surveillance de masse, n'a pas pu empcher quelques attentats.
Pour le paragraphe 8, cela me fait aussi penser aux divers scandales d'coutes (politique, de journalistes, ) qui ont clats ces dernires annes.

J'ai aussi dans la convention Europenne des droits de l'Homme :

Article 8.1



> toute personne a droit au respect de sa vie prive et familiale, de son domicile et de sa correspondance


L'article 8.2 est assez permissif :



> Il ne peut y avoir ingrence d'une autorit publique dans l'exercice de ce droit que     pour autant que cette ingrence est prvue par la loi et qu'elle constitue une mesure     qui, dans une socit dmocratique, est ncessaire  la scurit nationale,  la     sret publique, au bien-tre conomique du pays,  la dfense de l'ordre et  la     prvention des infractions pnales,  la protection de la sant ou de la morale, ou      la protection des droits et liberts d'autrui.


Mais on peut objecter qu'une surveillance de masse n'est pas "ncessaire" et que individuellement, il n'est pas "ncessaire" de nous surveiller.

Article 10.1



> Toute personne a droit  la libert dexpression. Ce droit
> comprend la libert dopinion et la libert de recevoir ou de
> communiquer des informations ou des ides sans quil puisse y
> avoir ingrence dautorits publiques et sans considration de
> frontire.


Mais encore, l'article 10.2 est permissif :



> Lexercice de ces liberts comportant des devoirs et des
> responsabilits peut tre soumis  certaines formalits, conditions,
> restrictions ou sanctions prvues par la loi, qui constituent des
> mesures ncessaires, dans une socit dmocratique,  la scurit
> nationale,  lintgrit territoriale ou  la sret publique,  la
> dfense de lordre et  la prvention du crime,  la protection
> de la sant ou de la morale,  la protection de la rputation ou
> des droits dautrui, pour empcher la divulgation dinformations
> confidentielles ou pour garantir lautorit et limpartialit du
> pouvoir judiciaire


Source : http://www.echr.coe.int/Pages/home.a...sictexts&c=fra
http://conventions.coe.int/Treaty/fr...s/Html/005.htm

----------


## Hizin

@Neckara : fais toi plaisir.
Ca demande juste un peu de temps pour avoir un bon niveau de langage et de bonnes tournures de phrases, avec en prime la recherche d'info. A priori, tu as dj fait la plupart, reste  coucher sur papier.

J'avoue que j'ai prfr arrter mes recherches et passer sur certains points, car le temps que je finisse l'tude et les vrifications, le vote solennel serait pass... Ca prend beaucoup de temps, temps que normalement les dputs possdent.

C'est le message  initial de Traroth2 qui m'a dcid  crire celui-ci et  l'envoyer.

----------


## Neckara

> J'avoue que j'ai prfr arrter mes recherches et passer sur certains points, car le temps que je finisse l'tude et les vrifications, le vote solennel serait pass...


D'autant plus qu'il faut rester concis. On pourrait crire un roman  ce sujet, mais je doute qu'un dput prenne la peine de lire tout cela en entier.

Il me semble qu' ce propos qu'il existe un format "lettre de position" (ou un truc du genre) :
un paragraphe pour donner sa position ;un paragraphe pour donner des arguments ;un paragraphe pour expliquer l'impact sur la population. 
Il faudrait que je regardes plus en dtail, mais il me semble que c'est le type de lettres utilises par les lobbyistes pour s'adresser  des politiques/personnes importantes. Je pense que cela doit aider  la clart du message et  la lecture.

Mais vu que le vote arrive assez vite et que je ne pourrais crire ma lettre que le 1er mai Cela risque de faire assez "short" pour faire relire ma lettre par quelques connaissances du domaine loby/conseil politique  ::?:

----------


## Traroth2

> Vu la largeur du ratissage, a risque de coter cher, mme si ce sont les clients des oprateurs et des hbergeurs qui paieront.


Et c'est ce cot exorbitant qui va rendre ce dispositif inefficace contre le terrorisme, en plus d'tre totalitaire. On va dgarnir les dispositifs cibls (ceux qui permettent de surveiller les Kouachi et les Merah en puissance) pour financer ces dispositifs de surveillance qui surveilleront toute la population. Rsultat, de nouveaux attentats. Mieux vaut s'y prparer. Et aussi se prparer  l'air ingnu de Hollande en train de dire qu'il n'y est pour rien...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Il me semble qu' ce propos qu'il existe un format "lettre de position" (ou un truc du genre)


Lettre de prise de position, j'imagine. J'ai trouv un modle de contestation de prise de position, mais pas de prise de position. Si quelqu'un trouve un bon modle, qu'il le fasse savoir {^_^}.

----------


## domi65

> Avec un tel systme, la France passera dune surveillance cible  une surveillance de masse, selon les opposants


Vraiment, ce sont *les opposants* qui considrent que c'est une surveillance de masse ? Ce n'est pas _objectif_ ?
Mais alors, c'est quoi une _surveillance de masse_ selon la dfinition d'une_ surveillance de mass_e ?

----------


## jopopmk

Petite question hors dbat mais pas hors sujet : connait-on les noms des 25 dputs ayant vot pour, et des 5 ayant vot contre ?
Je ne demande videmment pas les noms des abstentionnistes, trop long ...

----------


## Hizin

Oui.
Je l'ai mis plus tt dans la conversation, voici le lien du vote : http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/s...c_location=ufi

----------


## TiranusKBX

vus les votants on dirait qu'ils sont nostalgiques des coutes de l'lys

----------


## jopopmk

Merci bien, dsol de pas avoir lu les messages plus tt  :;): 
Je vais pouvoir voir dans quelle catgorie (pour/contre/glandeur) sont mes reprsentants locaux.

edit : bon y'avait 95% de chance que a arrive, mais j'ai la confirmation que les dputs de par chez moi sont des glandeurs ...

Sinon on voit que les dputs PS prsents ont tous vot pour, pas sr qu'ils l'aient fait en me et conscience, a sent plus la consigne du parti.

----------


## Traroth2

> Oui.
> Je l'ai mis plus tt dans la conversation, voici le lien du vote : http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/s...c_location=ufi


Tiens, je viens de me rendre compte que le dput de ma circonscription, Frdric Reiss (8me circonscription du Bas-Rhin) tait prsent. Et qu'il est l'un des 3 dputs UMP  avoir vot pour la loi...  :8O: 

Bon, ce n'est pas comme si j'avais vot pour lui, en mme temps...  ::mrgreen:: 

Je comprends mieux pourquoi il n'a pas rpondu  mon mail.

----------


## BufferBob

> Je comprends mieux pourquoi il n'a pas rpondu  mon mail.


_...la dmocratie c'est "cause toujours"_  Coluche

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Vraiment, ce sont *les opposants* qui considrent que c'est une surveillance de masse ? Ce n'est pas _objectif_ ?
> Mais alors, c'est quoi une _surveillance de masse_ selon la dfinition d'une_ surveillance de mass_e ?


Si je me fie au Larousse, et en partant du principe que surveillance de masse signifie surveillance massive :



> - Qui forme un bloc compact, qui n'est ni creux, ni plaqu, ni mlang : Un meuble en acajou massif.
> - Qui a une apparence paisse, lourde, compacte : Un monument massif.
> - Qui manque de finesse : Un esprit massif.
> *- Qui groupe un grand nombre de personnes : Une manifestation massive.*
> *- Qui contient une grande quantit de quelque chose : Dose massive de barbituriques.*
> *- Qui se fait  un rythme intense, sur une grande chelle ; intensif : Bombardement massif.*
> - Se dit d'une roche dont les proprits mcaniques sont isotropes ou d'un minerai concentr en grosses masses.
> *- Synonyme de non-comptable.*


Le terme en lui-mme est donc vague, et permet alors toutes les interprtations. En particulier, "un grand nombre de personne" ou "une grande quantit" sont subjectifs, un opposant peut donc dire que c'est un grand nombre de personnes qui sera surveill alors qu'un membre du gouvernement pourra dire l'inverse sans qu'on puisse dire qui a tord. De la mme manire, "non-comptable" peut s'interprter de manire stricte ou thorique par le gouvernement pour dire qu'un ensemble fini de personnes (i.e. la population franaise, ou mme mondiale) est ncessairement comptable (en mathmatique on parle d'un ensemble dnombrable) alors qu'un opposant peut prendre une perspective pratique pour mentionner que grer un tel nombre de personnes n'est pas humainement faisable, rendant donc la chose non-comptable dans les faits. Enfin, le sens qui s'en loigne le plus serait le ct "intensif", et l pareil, a reste subjectif : un opposant peut dire que surveiller la population 24/24 est intensif, alors que le gouvernement peut dire que non, sans qu'on puisse donner tord  quiconque.

Une autre interprtation serait de parler de surveillance des masses :



> - Quantit importante d'une matire compacte, sans forme dfinie : Une masse de terre obstruait la route.
> - Quantit, volume importants de liquide, de gaz formant une unit compacte : Des masses d'air froid viennent du nord-est.
> - Volume important constitu d'lments nombreux, serrs : Une masse de cheveux.
> - Volume constitu par une quantit relativement importante : Rassembler une masse de documents.
> - Aspect imposant d'un ensemble dont on ne distingue pas les parties, les dtails : On aperoit d'ici la masse blanche des nouveaux immeubles.
> *- Grande quantit de choses, de gens : Il y a des masses de candidats pour ce poste.*
> - La majorit, la plus grosse partie d'un ensemble dfini : La masse des indiffrents.
> *- Grand nombre de personnes formant un ensemble dfini comme socialement homogne, par opposition  l'individu : Culture de masse.*
> *- Le commun des hommes, la multitude, par opposition  l'lite : Un spectacle qui plat  la masse.*


On en revient pour certaines dfinitions  des termes subjectifs (grande quantit, grand nombre), permettant de l'interprter comme bon nous semble. On parle aussi d'ensemble socialement homogne, mais l encore la notion d'homognit est subjective : tout dpend des caractristiques qu'on regarde, un opposant pourra donc tabler sur certaines caractristiques qui l'arrange, et un membre du gouvernement sur d'autres caractristiques qui l'arrange lui. De mme, la dernire dfinition mettant en avant une caractristique particulire (commun vs lite), on peut voir que la loi (si je me rappelle bien) ne fourni pas beaucoup d'exceptions  la surveillance, principalement des professions dj protges pour des raisons particulires (e.g. avocat, journalistes, etc.). Cependant, l'lite ayant tendance  avoir certains de ces status, on peut se poser la question de savoir si ce n'est pas une protection cache des lites.

En bref, le terme est trop vague pour pouvoir trancher, et c'est bien l le soucis du dbat sur ce point : tu as ceux qui l'interprte comme le gouvernement, et ceux qui l'interprte comme les opposants, personne n'ayant fondamentalement tord.

----------


## FrancisGernet

Vu la largeur du ratissage, a risque de coter cher, mme si ce sont les clients des oprateurs et des hbergeurs qui paieront.

En ce qui concerne le matriel, Cisco sera-t-il de la fte ?
En effet Cisco a sign en fvrier 2015 un accord avec le gouvernement franais ( voir : http://www.gouvernement.fr/partage/3...at-francaisdoc). Cet accord a t critiqu par Mme la dpute Laure de La Raudire (UMP, qui a vot contre l'adoption de la loi, avec son collgue Lionel Tardy) ( voir : http://www.lopinion.fr/3-mars-2015/p...ls-cisco-21895.

----------


## goomazio

On crit "tordre le coup" et "avoir tort". Comme l'avait fait joliment remarqu un illustre membre du forum en parlant des trolls  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

Mon dput n'a pas vot. Je constate que Lionel Tardy, lui, a vot contre. C'est sans doute le seul  comprendre rellement les enjeux de ce genre de lois. Et il est gnralement en minorit  ::(:

----------


## marsupial

La dictature c'est "ferme ta gueule" et...




> _...la dmocratie c'est "cause toujours"_  Coluche


Quel choix pour "nos" dpits ?

Suspense ... ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je ne comprends pas les paroles, donc je ne peux que me dire que c'est du hors sujet.

----------


## Traroth2

Quelques initiatives avant le 5 mai :

https://www.laquadrature.net/fr/loi-...blee-resistons

http://sous-surveillance.fr/#/

----------


## Traroth2

> Je ne comprends pas les paroles, donc je ne peux que me dire que c'est du hors sujet.


Pas tant que a, en fait :

http://www.spirit-of-metal.com/parol...hers-l-fr.html

(le titre, c'est "22")

----------


## Traroth2

> On crit "tordre le coup" et "avoir tort". Comme l'avait fait joliment remarqu un illustre membre du forum en parlant des trolls


En fait, gnralement, on crit "tordre le cou"...

----------


## goomazio

> En fait, gnralement, on crit "tordre le cou"...


Pas du tout. Vous n'avez rien compris ! J'parlais de torsions moi. Relisez mon message !!



 ::aie::  Merci. 
Aaah les critiques sur l'orthographe... Si on commence...  ::P:  
Edit : note personnelle : envoyer des MPs pour parler de l'orthographe

----------


## domi65

> On crit "tordre le coup" et "avoir tort". Comme l'avait fait joliment remarqu...


On crit aussi : "comme l'avait fait remarquer". A moins que moi non plus je n'aie rien compris.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pas du tout. Vous n'avez rien compris ! J'parlais de torsions moi. Relisez mon message !!
> 
> 
> 
>  Merci. 
> Aaah les critiques sur l'orthographe... Si on commence...  
> Edit : note personnelle : envoyer des MPs pour parler de l'orthographe


Tes messages sont illisibles. Personnellement, je n'arrive pas  comprendre de quoi tu parles, tellement ce n'est pas du franais. Donc oui, je pense qu'une remarque sur le sujet n'est pas inutile. Ce n'est pas qu'une question d'orthographe ou de grammaire, mme si a n'aide pas, mais surtout de formulation. Exemple : "J'parlais de torsions moi" C'est totalement dnu de sens. On ne sait pas  quel propos tu fais rfrence, pourquoi est-ce que tu estimes que je n'ai rien compris, on cherche le rapport avec la torsion dans le contexte (sans trouver). Bref, c'est compltement imbitable.

----------


## Traroth2

Bon, c'est la dernire ligne droite pour le vote  l'assemble nationale. Le vote a lieu demain. Si ce projet de loi vous rvolte ou vous inquite, et si vous voulez faire quelque chose, c'est maintenant !

----------


## Traroth2

Je viens de recevoir une rponse  mon courrier envoy au prsident de la rpublique :

"Paris, le 29 avril 2015

Le Prsident de la Rpublique a bien reu votre courrier et ma confi le soin de vous assurer quil a t pris connaissance avec attention de vos rflexions.

Ce projet rappelle nos impratifs de scurit nationale, ce qui inclut non seulement la dfense de lintgrit de notre territoire national et la protection de tous les compatriotes mais aussi la prservation de nos capacits conomiques. Il souligne galement la revalorisation du cadre daction de nos services de renseignement, au regard de lvolution des contraintes lies  la lutte anti-terroriste.

Comme vous le savez, le Chef de lEtat et le Gouvernement sont plus que jamais mobiliss sur ce sujet majeur.

Je vous prie d'agrer, Monsieur, l'assurance de ma considration distingue.

Isabelle SIMA"

----------


## Hizin

Idem, une rponse de mon ct :




> Bonjour,
> 
> Dominique LE MENER a bien pris connaissance de votre message et, partageant votre analyse sur les dangers que reprsente ce texte, il votera contre ce projet de loi.
> Demeurant  votre disposition
> 
> Bien cordialement

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je viens de recevoir une rponse  mon courrier envoy au prsident de la rpublique :
> 
> "Paris, le 29 avril 2015
> 
> Le Prsident de la Rpublique a bien reu votre courrier et ma confi le soin de vous assurer quil a t pris connaissance avec attention de vos rflexions.
> 
> Ce projet rappelle nos impratifs de scurit nationale, ce qui inclut non seulement la dfense de lintgrit de notre territoire national et la protection de tous les compatriotes mais aussi la prservation de nos capacits conomiques. Il souligne galement la revalorisation du cadre daction de nos services de renseignement, au regard de lvolution des contraintes lies  la lutte anti-terroriste.
> 
> Comme vous le savez, le Chef de lEtat et le Gouvernement sont plus que jamais mobiliss sur ce sujet majeur.
> ...


Que voil une rponse on ne peut plus lapidaire. On parle de dtails et on nous rpond des gnralits. Dans _l'art d'avoir toujours raison_, stratagme 19 :



> 19. GNRALISER (2)
> Si  ladversaire  exige  expressment  que  nous  argumentions  contre  un  certain  aspect  de  son affirmation, et que nous nayons rien de valable  dire, il faut se lancer dans un dbat gnral et la contrer.


Par cette rponse, il nous montre donc qu'il a des objectifs (haut niveau) tout  fait louable, mais pas du tout en quoi cette loi rpond  ces objectifs (bas niveau). Pour faire l'analogie avec le dveloppement, on te vend une implmentation qui fait des trucs pas net, tu dis que tu as des doutes srieux dessus, et on te rpond en te montrant le brouillon de cahier des charges fait en dbut de projet que "voil ce qu'on voulait faire, faites nous confiance a le fait". On va te croire {^_^}.

Les lois, c'est un peu comme l'Open Source, n'importe qui peut les lire, mais c'est pas du Libre : on ne choisit pas si on utilise le code ou non, et a fortiori pour faire ce qu'on veut ou pas. Le code s'impose. Alors oui c'est important d'y mettre son grain de sel, mme pour un citoyen lambda, donc merci de ne pas faire comme si seul le gouvernement tait comptent, monsieur le reprsentant du peuple... Quoi que avec 18 004 656 de voix sur 46 066 499 d'inscrits il ne reprsente mme pas la moiti du peuple franais (39%).

----------


## Traroth2

> Idem, une rponse de mon ct :


J'avoue que le nom du politique en question m'intresserait assez...

----------


## Traroth2

> Que voil une rponse on ne peut plus lapidaire. On parle de dtails et on nous rpond des gnralits. Dans _l'art d'avoir toujours raison_, stratagme 19 :
> 
> 
> Par cette rponse, il nous montre donc qu'il a des objectifs (haut niveau) tout  fait louable, mais pas du tout en quoi cette loi rpond  ces objectifs (bas niveau). Pour faire l'analogie avec le dveloppement, on te vend une implmentation qui fait des trucs pas net, tu dis que tu as des doutes srieux dessus, et on te rpond en te montrant le brouillon de cahier des charges fait en dbut de projet que "voil ce qu'on voulait faire, faites nous confiance a le fait". On va te croire {^_^}.
> 
> Les lois, c'est un peu comme l'Open Source, n'importe qui peut les lire, mais c'est pas du Libre : on ne choisit pas si on utilise le code ou non, et a fortiori pour faire ce qu'on veut ou pas. Le code s'impose. Alors oui c'est important d'y mettre son grain de sel, mme pour un citoyen lambda, donc merci de ne pas faire comme si seul le gouvernement tait comptent, monsieur le reprsentant du peuple... Quoi que avec 18 004 656 de voix sur 46 066 499 d'inscrits il ne reprsente mme pas la moiti du peuple franais (39%).


Le problme, surtout, c'est la totale absence d'argumentation. Le mail se contente d'affirmer une nouvelle fois la ncessite de cette loi, et si on n'est pas content, c'est pareil, quoi. Elle ne se sent mme pas pousse  expliquer pourquoi c'est ncessaire ou de nous assurer que la vie prive serait protge ou quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Saverok

> Le problme, surtout, c'est la totale absence d'argumentation. Le mail se contente d'affirmer une nouvelle fois la ncessite de cette loi, et si on n'est pas content, c'est pareil, quoi. Elle ne se sent mme pas pousse  expliquer pourquoi c'est ncessaire ou de nous assurer que la vie prive serait protge ou quoi que ce soit.


Parce que tu penses que c'est une rponse personnalise ????
C'est une rponse type et comme toutes les rponses automatiques, elle se doit d'tre la plus vague possible.

----------


## Traroth2

> Parce que tu penses que c'est une rponse personnalise ????
> C'est une rponse type et comme toutes les rponses automatiques, elle se doit d'tre la plus vague possible.


Ah non, je ne pense pas a du tout. Mais mme une rponse-type peut contenir une argumentation.

----------


## Hizin

> J'avoue que le nom du politique en question m'intresserait assez...


dit.

----------


## Neckara

Je vois dans les sondages que le POUR (75 votes  47%) est en train de rattraper le CONTRE (81 votes  50%), c'est assez effrayant.

Par contre, par curiosit, j'ai parcouru les 10 pages du sujet et je suis un peu du. Le rsultat du sondage ne semble pas vraiment se reflter dans le sujet, que ce soit en matire de votes sur les posts, ou en nombre de participants en faveur de la loi.

Je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi la participations des partisans du POUR sur le sujet semble si faible par rapport au sondage.
est-ce parce qu'il y a tellement de partisan du CONTRE, ou des votes qu'ont reu les premiers intervenants qu'ils ont peur de se faire lyncher ?est-ce parce qu'ils votent sans lire le sujet ?la rponse est tellement vidente que ce n'est pas la peine de poster/les partisans du CONTRE sont tellement but que cela ne sert  rien de discuter ?ou est-ce tout simplement la manire dont la question est pose ?

Je trouve dommage qu'on ai pas plus d'arguments POUR et de chances de comprendre le point de vue POUR.

Pour la lettre de prise de position, j'ai trouv un "Modle de lettre de lobbying" : https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...,d.d24&cad=rja

J'ai l'impression que cela ressemble lgrement  ce que j'ai vu  2-3 trucs prs, dommage que je n'arrive pas  y remettre la main dessus.
J'ai aussi d'autres documents ici : http://www.lobbyiste.org/documents-de-reference


N.B. Je pense que pour ma lettre c'est un peu mort (un peu occup ces derniers jours), tant pis. Si la loi passe  un vote prs, vous saurez  qui la faute  ::aie:: .

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Bon, on est d'accord alors. Si la loi passe, on fait une descente chez Neckara {^_^}. On en profitera pour aller voir des sites jihadistes et des vidos de chatons sur Youtube, dire de s'assurer que les gars des renseignement font leur boulot.

Pour l'absence d'arguments POUR, c'est effectivement dommage mais a me rappelle les dbats  l'assemble : le gouvernement  beau montrer qu'il est convaincu de l'utilit de la loi, a se limite  des convictions, et non  des arguments. Nombre de questions de dputs n'ont pas reu de rponse, notamment les plus pointues. Et aprs tout, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on obtienne des arguments, vu que les renseignements c'est de l'ordre du secret dfense. Alors quand on fait une loi pour lgaliser les pratiques...

Sinon un poil hors sujet : en me rappelant les 3j de dbats de l'assemble, ce qui m'a le plus impressionn c'est de voir qu'un jour le ministre de l'intrieur dment vivement l'existence de la PNCD, pour que le lendemain le ministre de la dfense -qui est donc a priori mieux plac pour savoir de quoi on parle- affirme "La PNCD nous sert  ...". Comprenez-en ce que vous en voulez, mais quand je vous dis que c'est avant tout une question de conviction. Il ne s'agit pas d'avoir raison, mais d'en tre convaincu. a aussi a fait partie des stratagmes de _l'art d'avoir toujours raison_. Je suis content de l'avoir sous la main celui-l {^_^}.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Je vois dans les sondages que le POUR (75 votes  47%) est en train de rattraper le CONTRE (81 votes  50%), c'est assez effrayant.
> 
> Par contre, par curiosit, j'ai parcouru les 10 pages du sujet et je suis un peu du. Le rsultat du sondage ne semble pas vraiment se reflter dans le sujet, que ce soit en matire de votes sur les posts, ou en nombre de participants en faveur de la loi.
> 
> Je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi la participations des partisans du POUR sur le sujet semble si faible par rapport au sondage.
> est-ce parce qu'il y a tellement de partisan du CONTRE, ou des votes qu'ont reu les premiers intervenants qu'ils ont peur de se faire lyncher ?est-ce parce qu'ils votent sans lire le sujet ?la rponse est tellement vidente que ce n'est pas la peine de poster/les partisans du CONTRE sont tellement but que cela ne sert  rien de discuter ?ou est-ce tout simplement la manire dont la question est pose ?
> [...]


tu  oublier 3 autres possibilits
les trolls qui on envie de te faire peurles services de renseignement pour te faire douter/flipperle service com du ministre de l'intrieure

mais je trouve donc qu'il serait plus judicieux pour ce genre de dbat d'obliger  mettre un commentaire pour voter, a permettrait de nous assurer que les rsultats ne soient pas fausss

----------


## Traroth2

> Je vois dans les sondages que le POUR (75 votes  47%) est en train de rattraper le CONTRE (81 votes  50%), c'est assez effrayant.
> 
> Par contre, par curiosit, j'ai parcouru les 10 pages du sujet et je suis un peu du. Le rsultat du sondage ne semble pas vraiment se reflter dans le sujet, que ce soit en matire de votes sur les posts, ou en nombre de participants en faveur de la loi.
> 
> Je ne comprends donc pas pourquoi la participations des partisans du POUR sur le sujet semble si faible par rapport au sondage.
> est-ce parce qu'il y a tellement de partisan du CONTRE, ou des votes qu'ont reu les premiers intervenants qu'ils ont peur de se faire lyncher ?est-ce parce qu'ils votent sans lire le sujet ?la rponse est tellement vidente que ce n'est pas la peine de poster/les partisans du CONTRE sont tellement but que cela ne sert  rien de discuter ?ou est-ce tout simplement la manire dont la question est pose ?
> 
> Je trouve dommage qu'on ai pas plus d'arguments POUR et de chances de comprendre le point de vue POUR.
> 
> ...


C'est un peu du mme registre que celui ou celle qui passe rgulirement pour moinsser les commentaires des "contre", sans jamais y rpondre. Cela dit, il n'a pas l'air trs nombreux...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Traroth2

Vote  partir de 15h, aprs la fin des questions au gouvernement...

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/agendas/odj.asp

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...seignement.asp

----------


## Traroth2

Ca commence.

En direct :

http://videos.assemblee-nationale.fr/direct.html

*Edit :* La loi est adopte par l'assemble par 438 voix contre 86. Seuls les groupes GDR et ECOLO ont vot contre. Les groupes SRC, UMP, UDI et RRDP ont vot pour...

Le combat va continuer au snat, maintenant...

----------


## Neckara

Je regarde la vido, j'en suis aux questions, pourquoi tu m'as spoil ?  ::cry:: 

Bon au moins y'a un peu plus de 30 votants, trs du par le rsultat du vote. Je commence  m'enfuir en Norvge pour le 11  ::coucou:: 


C'est quand le vote du snat ?

----------


## Traroth2

Pour trouver les snateurs de votre dpartement :

http://www.senat.fr/elus.html

Une adresse e-mail officielle est fournie.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je regarde la vido, j'en suis aux questions, pourquoi tu m'as spoil ? 
> 
> Bon au moins y'a un peu plus de 30 votants, trs du par le rsultat du vote. Je commence  m'enfuir en Norvge pour le 11 
> 
> 
> C'est quand le vote du snat ?


Je ne suis pas sr que a soit dj dcid. Il faut d'abord que a passe par la commission des lois du snat et ensuite que a soit port  l'ordre du jour par le prsident du snat.

----------


## Neckara

C'est la premire fois que je regarde vraiment ce qui se passe  l'assemble, on peut dire que les dbats volent haut :



> Toi ta gueule, t'as pas fais mieux alors t'crase, t'as pas de leons  nous donner on a fait mieux que vous.
> Et puis vous tes de mauvaise foi et balancez des contrevrits.
> *tire la langue et fait un doigt d'honneur*


Je n'ai regard que les questions du gouvernement et j'attaque le vote, mais j'espre que tous les dbats sur la lois du renseignements n'ont pas t comme a.

EDIT : C'est moi ou une trs grande majorits des dputs se sont barrs pendant la suspension ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

on compare souvent l'assemble nationale  une cours de rcration(et pas pour rien  ::aie:: )
et niveau ambiance le snat c'est plus un amphi de fac

----------


## Neckara

> La loi est adopte par l'assemble par 438 voix contre 86


Effrayant.

J'ai surtout l'impression qu'ils ne sont venus que pour voter sans s'intresser aux explications de votes.  la premire explication, personne, les camra n'osent mme pas montrer les rangs au-dessus du 4me rang.
C'est comme s'ils ne s'y intressaient pas et qu'on leur avait dit de voter X.

Pour les arguments POUR :
"On a besoin d'une loi", donc autant voter n'importe quelle loi sans la regarder  ::roll:: .
"C'est des pratiques dj courantes", les histoires de botes noires, c'est dj mis en place ?  ::lol:: .
"La premire libert c'est la scurit" oO.

Pour les arguments CONTRE, il y en a des intressant, mais c'est dommage qu'ils n'aillent pas plus loin.



Est-ce qu'on ne devrait pas tenter de travailler ensemble sur lettre-type un peu plus "dure" et essayer de citer des extraits de la loi pour montrer qu'on sait de quoi on parle. Au lieu de l'envoyer uniquement  notre snateur, on peut aussi l'envoyer  tous les snateurs ? Puis de distribuer cette lettre  nos proches et sur d'autres forums (?).
Voir mme tenter de se rapprocher d'organismes opposs  la loi.
J'ai un peu peur que la loi ne passe.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Le projet de loi sur le renseignement adopt en premire lecture*
*par une majorit crasante*

Sans surprise, le projet de loi controvers sur le renseignement a t  largement approuv ce vendredi 05 mai 2015 par lAssemble nationale. Sur 566 dputs, 438 ont vot pour,  86 contre et 42 se sont abstenus.

Dans une procdure dite  acclre  pour son adoption, le projet de loi sinvitera dans les dbats du Snat  partir du mois de juin, avant une adoption dfinitive par les parlementaires en juillet, avant la pause estivale.

Dans les couloirs du Palais Bourbon, le Premier ministre Manuel Valls, sest flicit de cette crasante majorit en faveur dun texte qui  _prserve nos liberts fondamentales_ , tout en permettant  _dencadrer l'activit de nos services de renseignement et leur donner davantage de moyens pour qu'ils soient le plus efficaces possible face  la menace terroriste_ .

Manuel Valls na pas manqu de sinsurger contre  _les accusations insupportables quand il s'agissait de mettre en cause les aspects liberticides de ce texte_ . Il a hte que le texte soit adopt pour une mise en uvre rapide.

Le projet de loi sur le renseignement est critiqu par les dfenseurs des liberts et les entreprises de lIT pour la menace quil reprsente pour la vie prive des citoyens, car il ouvre la voie  une surveillance de masse.

Parmi les aspects les plus dcris, on peut citer limplmentation des boites noires sur les rseaux des oprateurs et des hbergeurs. Il sagit concrtement du dploiement dun algorithme danalyse automatique des donnes afin de dtecter par une  _succession suspecte de donnes de connexion  une  menace terroriste_ . 

Un autre point qui a fait couler beaucoup dencre concerne les  Imsi-catchers , des appareils qui permettent, en imitant le fonctionnement d'une antenne-relais, d'intercepter les tlphones portables, leurs donnes de connexion ou d'couter les conversations.

Par ailleurs, des doutes subsistent galement sur lefficacit de telles mesures, car les services de renseignement seront noys dans un flot de donnes, dont ils ne disposent pas de ressources suffisantes pour effectuer des analyses.

Face la polmique, le Prsident de la Rpublique Franois Hollande avait pris les devants pour annoncer une saisine du Conseil Constitutionnel pour sassurer de sa conformit constitutionnelle. Un groupe de 75 dputs compte lemboter le pas.

*Source* : Assemble nationale

----------


## marsupial

Ou comment la Rpublique dit "cause toujours, tu m'intresses"

----------


## Neckara

> Ou comment la Rpublique dit "cause toujours, tu m'intresses"


"Cause toujours, on t'enregistre"

----------


## koyosama

Cela me fait penser un peu a Star Wars quand tu as Padme qui dit "Voila comment se finit la rpublique, sous une pluie d'applaudissement".

C'est vrai que c'est plus facile d'abuser des citoyens que d'aller damliorer la qualit de vie des gens, ou d'enrayer le terrorisme de faons constructives.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> C'est la premire fois que je regarde vraiment ce qui se passe  l'assemble, on peut dire que les dbats volent haut :
> [...]
> 
> Je n'ai regard que les questions du gouvernement et j'attaque le vote, mais j'espre que tous les dbats sur la lois du renseignements n'ont pas t comme a.


Pour avoir regard ces dbats, je ne me rappelle pas de remarques puriles, mais je me rappelle de comportements contre-productifs de la part du gouvernement, comme de balayer les arguments contre le texte en parlant entre autres de mauvaise foi. Un moyen fort simple d'viter les questions drangeantes.




> Pour les arguments CONTRE :
> "On a besoin d'une loi", donc autant voter n'importe quelle loi sans la regarder .
> "C'est des pratiques dj courantes", les histoires de botes noires, c'est dj mis en place ? .
> "La premire libert c'est la scurit" oO.
> 
> Pour les arguments POUR, il y en a des intressant, mais c'est dommage qu'ils n'aillent pas plus loin.


J'imagine que tu as invers pour et contre, sinon a n'a pas beaucoup de sens. Pour les arguments contre, tu trouveras des arguments plus riches pendant les dbats:
- 13/04, premire sance
- 13/04, deuxime sance
- 14/04, premire sance
- 14/04, deuxime sance
- 15/04, premire sance
- 15/04, deuxime sance
- 16/04, premire sance

Pas la peine de regarder l'ensemble de chaque vido, il n'y a pas que le renseignement, mais il en occupe une bonne part. Et tu as environ la premire moiti des sances juste pour l'article 1er. Cela dit, si tout ce qui t'intresse est d'avoir des arguments contre le texte, tu perdras srement moins de temps  regarder les articles de la Quadrature du Net et leurs sources.




> Est-ce qu'on ne devrait pas tenter de travailler ensemble sur lettre-type un peu plus "dure" et essayer de citer des extraits de la loi pour montrer qu'on sait de quoi on parle. Au lieu de l'envoyer uniquement  notre snateur, on peut aussi l'envoyer  tous les snateurs ? Puis de distribuer cette lettre  nos proches et sur d'autres forums (?).
> Voir mme tenter de se rapprocher d'organismes opposs  la loi.
> J'ai un peu peur que la loi ne passe.


D'une part, la loi ne passera pas tout de suite, d'autre part, qu'elle passe ou non ces pratiques sont dj  luvre : l'objectif affich du gouvernement est de lgaliser des pratiques courantes. Tu n'as donc aucune peur  avoir, puisque tu es dj dedans  pieds joints... mais non ne fuit pas ! {'>_<}

Pour la lettre type, si on devait en lancer une, il faudrait que ce soit en tant que dveloppeurs, c'est  dire des gens techniques capables d'valuer ces algorithmes (au moins jusqu' un certain point). Sinon autant rejoindre des mouvements existants, si on n'a pas de comptences spcifiques  faire valoir. Ne joue ds lors que le nombre.

Pour citer des textes de loi... c'est ardu. Tu peux effectivement citer, mais au final seul un juge est habilit  interprter un texte de loi. Si envoyer de tels arguments  un citoyen lambda peut tre rudement efficace, je doute que l'envoyer  un politicien fasse forte impression. De plus, comme c'est du jargon, tu as intrt  bien tudier le sujet en question pour ne pas te planter, sinon tu mets  mal la crdibilit de ton message : "ah, encore un qui parle de ce qu'il ne comprends pas.". Faut tre assez bon, donc. Cela dit, si certains ont les capacits de faire ce genre de chose, alors a peut tre un plus, au moins pour montrer le srieux de la lettre.

Aprs, partager et informer pour demander  d'autres de faire de mme, oui c'est un pas supplmentaire. Ce n'est pas moi qui ferait cet effort, cela dit. Je suis dans la rigueur personnelle, et a demande dj assez d'effort comme a {'^_^}.




> Dans les couloirs du Palais Bourbon, le Premier ministre Manuel Valls, sest flicit de cette crasante majorit en faveur dun texte qui  _prserve nos liberts fondamentales_ , tout en permettant  _dencadrer l'activit de nos services de renseignement et leur donner davantage de moyens pour qu'ils soient le plus efficaces possible face  la menace terroriste_ .
> 
> Manuel Valls na pas manqu de sinsurger contre  _les accusations insupportables quand il s'agissait de mettre en cause les aspects liberticides de ce texte_ . Il a hte que le texte soit adopt pour une mise en uvre rapide.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Source* : Assemble nationale


Euh... je sais pas si c'est moi, mais ces citations du premier ministre n'apparaissent pas dans la source. On peut avoir l'ensemble des sources ? C'est qu'en Italie je n'ai gure la TV franaise ( supposer que ce soit pass au journal TV).

----------


## Neckara

> J'imagine que tu as invers pour et contre, sinon a n'a pas beaucoup de sens.


Effectivement, je vais diter  ::aie:: .




> l'objectif affich du gouvernement est de lgaliser des pratiques courantes.


Ouais mais bon, quitte  faire une loi, au lieu de tout lgaliser ce qui se fait, autant bien rflchir et interdire ce qui doit tre interdit non ?
De plus, l'histoire des botes noires, ce n'est pas une pratique courante vu que certaines entreprises menacent de partir  l'tranger si justement la loi passe. Donc je ne pense pas qu'ils se contentent de lgaliser les pratiques courantes, mais aussi de les renforcer.




> Tu n'as donc aucune peur  avoir, puisque tu es dj dedans  pieds joints...


Cela ne me rassure pas plus.  ::aie:: 




> Pour la lettre type, si on devait en lancer une, il faudrait que ce soit en tant que dveloppeurs, c'est  dire des gens techniques capables d'valuer ces algorithmes (au moins jusqu' un certain point). Sinon autant rejoindre des mouvements existants, si on n'a pas de comptences spcifiques  faire valoir.


Le problme, c'est qu'il n'y a pas tant d'experts en scurit ici  ::?: 
Je me vois mal aussi leur dire, "bonjour, je suis un jeunt qui n'a pas encore fini ses tudes et je vais me permettre de vous faire une leon"  ::aie:: .




> Je suis dans la rigueur personnelle, et a demande dj assez d'effort comme a {'^_^}.


Le lobbying est tout un mtier  temps plein. Et on a autre chose  faire de notre temps libre que de corriger les erreurs des politiciens. Mais d'un autre ct je n'aimerais pas trop que cette loi passe en l'tat. C'est vraiment enquiquinant.

----------


## Paul TOTH

il y a dj 125 935 soutiens contre la loi sur change.org, mais je doute que le gouvernement en tienne compte.

les 119.244 premires signatures ont t remis au premier ministre.

Ceci dit:



> En France, depuis la loi constitutionnelle de 2008, le Conseil conomique, social et environnemental peut tre saisi par voie de ptition. Celle-ci doit tre rdige en franais, sous format papier (les ptitions en ligne ne sont pas recevables) et signe par au moins *500 000 personnes majeures*, de nationalit franaise ou rsidant rgulirement en France


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droit_de_p%C3%A9tition

On est loin du compte.

----------


## Traroth2

> *Le projet de loi sur le renseignement adopt en premire lecture*


En fait, il n'y aura qu'une seule lecture, puisque le gouvernement a dcid d'utiliser la procdure d'urgence. Il y aura donc un vote au snat, et si le snat ne vote pas la mme version que l'assemble nationale (c'est  dire si d'autres amendements sont adopts), on passera directement  la commission paritaire, au lieu de renvoyer le texte  l'assemble pour une seconde lecture. Et si le snat vote le mme texte que l'assemble (c'est rare), il sera directement promulgu.

----------


## Traroth2

Le compte-rendu de la sance peut tre trouv ici :

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...5/20150221.asp

Il faut chercher vers les 2/3 de la page pour trouver la partie sur la loi renseignement.

Analyse du scrutin :

http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/s.../14/(num)/1109

----------


## Neckara

Intressant le contre-rendu.
J'ai regard la vido et je n'avais pas entendu certaines remarques, c'est bien plus croustillant ainsi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## BufferBob

> "C'est des pratiques dj courantes", les histoires de botes noires, c'est dj mis en place ? .


non avant on tait dans l'illgalit et on tait oblig de [contourner le problme avec des techniques de pirates




> "La premire libert c'est la scurit" oO.


intressant. a me rappelle un truc attendez... ah oui a y est :


faut croire qu'ils savent comment parler aux franais  ::roll:: 

bon le fait est que pour Mme Michu a ne va rien changer - fut-elle dveloppeur Java - inutile de se ruer sur les VPN et autres chiffrements double-ROT13 pour crypt-hackager vos disques durs, le seul vrai problme de cette loi tant qu'elle finira par faire office de tremplin un jour ou l'autre pour une autre loi encore plus liberticide, qui  son tour servira elle aussi de tremplin vers autre chose... pas tout de suite, mais dans quelques annes, et c'est ainsi que centimtre aprs centimtre on se retrouve farci jusqu' la garde, sauf que c'est difficile  faire valoir en l'tat, c'est au mieux considr comme de la spculation, mais on sait bien que a se passera comme a tt ou tard...

----------


## Traroth2

Le PS et l'UMP votant ensemble en choeur, les choses sont claires, au moins !

Les "frondeurs" se sont courageusement abstenus. Quant  Hamon, il a vot le texte...

----------


## Traroth2

> non avant on tait dans l'illgalit et on tait oblig de contourner le problme avec des techniques de pirates.
> 
> 
> intressant. a me rappelle un truc attendez... ah oui a y est :
> 
> 
> faut croire qu'ils savent comment parler aux franais 
> 
> bon le fait est que pour Mme Michu a ne va rien changer - fut-elle dveloppeur Java - inutile de se ruer sur les VPN et autres chiffrements double-ROT13 pour crypt-hackager vos disques durs, le seul vrai problme de cette loi tant qu'elle finira par faire office de tremplin un jour ou l'autre pour une autre loi encore plus liberticide, qui  son tour servira elle aussi de tremplin vers autre chose... pas tout de suite, mais dans quelques annes, et c'est ainsi que centimtre aprs centimtre on se retrouve farci jusqu' la garde, sauf que c'est difficile  faire valoir en l'tat, c'est au mieux considr comme de la spculation, mais on sait bien que a se passera comme a tt ou tard...


Ce que je trouve hallucinant, c'est que la solution pour rsoudre le problme des actions illgales des services de renseignement, c'est... de modifier la loi pour les autoriser. Dire aux espions d'arrter de faire des choses illgales, quitte  en virer un ou deux pour se faire bien comprendre, ne leur a apparemment pas travers l'esprit...

Le vol dans les supermarchs est aussi une pratique courante, bien qu'illgale, si on va par l...

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ce que je trouve hallucinant, c'est que la solution pour rsoudre le problme des actions illgales des services de renseignement, c'est... de modifier la loi pour les autoriser. Dire aux espions d'arrter de faire des choses illgales, quitte  en virer un ou deux pour se faire bien comprendre, ne leur a apparemment pas travers l'esprit...
> 
> Le vol dans les supermarchs est aussi une pratique courante, bien qu'illgale, si on va par l...


de toute faon leurs actions sont couvertes par le secret dfense...donc illgale ou pas personne n'est l pour en juger...tout comme le contenu des botes noires d'ailleurs. La grosse diffrence c'est que si demain un FAI franais voudrait dnoncer quelque chose, ben il pourrait pas, c'est officiel, il doit accepter la bote noir ou changer de mtier.

----------


## BufferBob

> Ce que je trouve hallucinant, c'est que la solution pour rsoudre le problme des actions illgales des services de renseignement, c'est... de modifier la loi pour les autoriser.


c'est ce qu'on appelle la raison d'tat

----------


## Traroth2

> de toute faon leurs actions sont couvertes par le secret dfense...donc illgale ou pas personne n'est l pour en juger...tout comme le contenu des botes noires d'ailleurs. La grosse diffrence c'est que si demain un FAI franais voudrait dnoncer quelque chose, ben il pourrait pas, c'est officiel, il doit accepter la bote noir ou changer de mtier.


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le prtexte invoqu est compltement dbile, genre "c'est interdit, mais ils le font quand mme. Donc on est bien oblig de l'autoriser, non ?"

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que le prtexte invoqu est compltement dbile, genre "c'est interdit, mais ils le font quand mme. Donc on est bien oblig de l'autoriser, non ?"


je n'ai pas d'avis arrt sur la question de la lgalit des agissements des services secrets, la raison d'Etat a sa raison d'tre.

Mais autoriser la bote noire n'est clairement pas une bonne ide. D'ailleurs si on poursuit le raisonnement, avant les services secrets faisaient des coutes illgales avec les moyens du bord, avec un systme d'coute gnralis et lgal, qu'est-ce qui empche les services secrets d'en faire un usage illgal couvert par le secret dfense ? on revient  la situation prcdente mais avec des moyens dcupls ! On ne lgalise pas simplement ce qu'ils faisaient avant, on leur donne les moyens d'aller beaucoup trop plus loin.

----------


## Invit

Avec cette proposition ils esprent deux choses  mon sens : Surveiller tout le monde (surtout ceux qui sont contre leur politique (colos, altermondialistes..) et plaire  ceux qui ont besoin de scurit et que linformatique leur passent au dessus.

Malin ce gouvernement.

----------


## Traroth2

> je n'ai pas d'avis arrt sur la question de la lgalit des agissements des services secrets, la raison d'Etat a sa raison d'tre.


Interdire certaines pratiques a aussi sa raison d'tre. Le principe du droit latin, c'est que tout ce qui n'est pas interdit par la loi est autoris. donc si le lgislateur a pris la peine d'interdire certaines choses, il serait sans doute judicieux de se demander pourquoi, avant de simplement conclure qu'il faut abroger l'interdiction.

Quant  la raison d'tat, a sert de parapluie  tout et n'importe quoi, sans contrle dmocratique, de projets de dfense top-secrets  l'existence d'une fille illgitime d'un prsident. Ce n'est pas normal. Comme les dbats l'ont abondamment soulign, la France est le seul pays "dmocratique"  ne pas encadrer au niveau parlementaire l'activit de ses services de renseignement. Pourquoi les autres y arrivent et pas nous ? Et je prcise que contrairement aux affirmations de Valls, cette loi ne change pas cela.

----------


## Neckara

J'ai rcupr sur le canal non officiel d'un de nos concurrent un autre modle de lettre via AmarOk.




> Cher Monsieur/Madame X, cher dput,
> 
> En tant qu'habitant de votre circonscription, je vous envoie ce message, celui d'un citoyen  son reprsentant parlementaire.
> 
> Vous le savez sans doute, le 5 mai prochain sera la date du vote  l'Assemble Nationale pour le projet de loi sur le renseignement dont les articles et amendements ont dj t dbattus dans l'Hmicycle.
> 
> Je ne suis pas habitu  crire de telles missives (celle-ci est mme la premire) et ne me prtend pas tre expert en droit. Cependant, ce projet de loi me drange et m'inquite  plusieurs gards :
> 
> - sur le plan technologique :
> ...

----------


## Beanux

Normalement plutt que de lgaliser certaines pratiques on prfre utiliser le terme encadrer les pratiques.
Or la, ce terme a t soigneusement vit, et pour cause, c'est une autorisation sans aucune restriction.

----------


## BufferBob

> je n'ai pas d'avis arrt sur la question de la lgalit des agissements des services secrets, la raison d'Etat a sa raison d'tre.


le problme tant que cette raison d'Etat trouve sa lgitimit de facto, ce qui est tout de mme bien arrangeant, lorsqu'il s'agit d'aller pirater les vilains pdo-terroristes a semble vident pour n'importe qui, lorsqu'il s'agit de dgrader les liberts de tout un peuple a devient tout de suite plus discutable (au moins dans l'ide)

 une poque pas si lointaine on a condamn un innocent/fusible  perptuit au nom de la raison d'Etat et a a fait dbat pendant des annes (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire_Dreyfus), faut croire que tout volue mme le seuil doffuscation.




> Avec cette proposition ils esprent deux choses  mon sens : Surveiller tout le monde


je suis pas tellement de cet avis, ce qu'"ils" esprent c'est asseoir un peu mieux la souverainet de l'Etat sur _l'espace internet franais_,  mon sens internet est depuis le dbut  voir comme un nouveau continent, chaque pays y plantant son drapeau plus ou moins profondment, et comme partout ailleurs sur le territoire ben on y met des flics... et des moyens de fliquer, ce qui n'est jamais agrable; on a beau nous rpter que l'homme est un animal social il a quand mme toujours du mal  accepter que le contrle sur sa vie lui chappe, a se comprend.

----------


## Choseth

Ca ne me fait penser qu' une chose :




> *Un peuple prt  sacrifier un peu de libert pour un peu de scurit ne mrite ni l'une ni l'autre, et finit par perdre les deux.*
> Benjamin Franklin


A mditer...

----------


## Traroth2

> Ca ne me fait penser qu' une chose :
> 
> 
> 
> A mditer...


Cette citation est trs belle et trs inspirante, mais tu dois tre le quatrime ou le cinquime  la mettre sur ce fil...  ::):

----------


## Traroth2

> je suis pas tellement de cet avis, ce qu'"ils" esprent c'est asseoir un peu mieux la souverainet de l'Etat sur _l'espace internet franais_,  mon sens internet est depuis le dbut  voir comme un nouveau continent, chaque pays y plantant son drapeau plus ou moins profondment, et comme partout ailleurs sur le territoire ben on y met des flics... et des moyens de fliquer, ce qui n'est jamais agrable; on a beau nous rpter que l'homme est un animal social il a quand mme toujours du mal  accepter que le contrle sur sa vie lui chappe, a se comprend.



Plus simplement, je pense qu'Internet est un espace de libert et d'change, y compris au niveau politique, ce qui pose forcment un problme  des politiciens qui construisent leur carrire sur la fabrication du consentement (comme dirait Chomsky) et sur le fait d'empcher les citoyens  de se mler de ce qui les regarde. Museler, fliquer, limiter l'expression sur Internet est visiblement une obsession chez les politiques depuis que ce nouveau mdia est apparu dans le champ de vision du grand public. Et grce  la passivit et  la rsignation de la vaste majorit, ils sont en passe d'y arriver. Je dois dire que je ne comprends pas d'o vient cette rsignation, tant l'histoire du militantisme montre que quand les citoyens se mobilisent vraiment, le pouvoir recule, et mme prcipitamment !

----------


## Neckara

> *Un peuple prt  sacrifier un peu de libert pour un peu de scurit  ne mrite ni l'une ni l'autre, et finit par perdre les deux.*
> Benjamin Franklin


Allons allons, vous ne perdrez aucune libert, vous serez toujours aussi libre de vous exprimer et nous serons tout aussi libre de vous enregistrer.
Vous aurez mme la libert d'aller en prison suite  vos paroles, que demande le peuple ?

----------


## Choseth

> Cette citation est trs belle et trs inspirante, mais tu dois tre le quatrime ou le cinquime  la mettre sur ce fil...


Ah sh*t f*ck... Je me disais aussi, 12 pages de commentaires, a devait certainement tre dedans...
My bad...  ::calim2::

----------


## Traroth2

> Ah sh*t f*ck... Je me disais aussi, 12 pages de commentaires, a devait certainement tre dedans...
> My bad...


En fait, c'est assez marrant, parce que le dput du parti radical de gauche qui a parl  la tribune hier l'a sortie, lui aussi. Juste avant d'annoncer que le groupe RRDP allait voter le projet de loi  l'unanimit. C'est le seul groupe  l'avoir vot  l'unanimit, d'ailleurs...

Le type a carrment expliqu qu'il voterait pour cette loi car elle offrirait "toutes les garanties" pour les liberts des citoyens. Comme quoi, aucun bobard n'est trop gros, mme  la tribune de l'assemble nationale.

Edit : Vrification faite, c'est encore mieux que a. C'est le dput qui parlait pour le PS, Pascal Popelin, qui l'a sortie, en fait. Prt  tout, honte rien...

----------


## MintWater

Lgaliser des pratiques qui existent dj dans l'ombre ... mouais ... a veut surtout dire "allez-y, les enfants, maintenant c'est open-bar", l o avant, il ne fallait pas trop faire d'excs (car illgal).

a fait une bonne dizaine d'annes que les gouvernants essaient de contrler internet, mdia qui leur chappe (dans tous les sens du terme), avec  chaque fois des prtextes de l'ordre du chantage motionnel:

- la pdophilie: internet va venir violer vos enfants
- le piratage: tous ces gentils n'artistes qui meurent de faim  cause des mchants qui tlchargent.
- le terrorisme: des mchants barbus vont venir vous gorger pendant votre sommeil

Cette fois ci, ils ne sont pas loin d'y arriver. Seulement si on y rflchit plus de 2' a ne tient pas la route, les "vrai" terroristes utiliserons des moyens de contournement (ou diffrentes mthodes) et au mieux ils attraperont quelques ados dcrbrs projetant de mettre le feu  une poubelle, sans compter le cas de faux-positifs ... (Guantnamo bis ?)

C'est surtout une super arme bien opaque (secret-dfense), qui servira bien d'autres causes. Nous sommes dans une socit de relations publiques, a sera idal pour faire chanter ou pour "flinguer" mdiatiquement un opposant un peu trop remuant en accumulant des dossiers  son sujet (tout le monde fait des erreurs  un moment ou un autre de sa vie). De nos jour on peut facilement savoir: ce que vous achetez, o vous partez en vacances, d'o viennent vos revenus (et o ils vont), qui sont vos amis, quelles sont vos tendances politiques, si vous trompez votre conjoint ...

Ce qui est bien avec l'informatique et l'internet, c'est que les donnes restent plus ou moins graves dans le marbre, alors que les temps, les ides, les lois et les murs changent. Ce qui est tolrable et acceptable aujourd'hui peut trs bien devenir illgal et pourchass demain. 
Par exemple ceux qui ont dit, avant les attentats, du mal de Charlie Hebdo doivent s'en expliquer aujourd'hui (cf. G.Bedos). Dans cette socit de plus en plus  la Tocqueville, o chaque vnement motionnellement fort sert de prtexte  faire passer n'importe quelle loi dans l'urgence et envoyer ses opposants dans les cordes par le raisonnement fallacieux de la fausse dichotomie, il va falloir viter de plus en plus de sortir des sentiers battus pour ne pas avoir d'ennuis.

Se dire que tout cela est limite parano parce que nos gouvernants sont et seront toujours des gentils (penser  des licornes, des poneys et des arc-en-ciels) et qu'il faut combattre les vilains mchants (qui sont forcment toujours les autres), a tient de la dissonance cognitive (ou de la niaiserie). C'est effarant de voir le sondage de l'article  prs de 50/50.

Mais, aprs tout, cette loi est "pour le bien de tous", rptez aprs-moi "le bien de tous" ...

----------


## Traroth2

> Lgaliser des pratiques qui existent dj dans l'ombre ... mouais ... a veut surtout dire "allez-y, les enfants, maintenant c'est open-bar", l o avant, il ne fallait pas trop faire d'excs (car illgal).
> 
> a fait une bonne dizaine d'annes que les gouvernants essaient de contrler internet, mdia qui leur chappe (dans tous les sens du terme), avec  chaque fois des prtextes de l'ordre du chantage motionnel:
> 
> - la pdophilie: internet va venir violer vos enfants
> - le piratage: tous ces gentils n'artistes qui meurent de faim  cause des mchants qui tlchargent.
> - le terrorisme: des mchants barbus vont venir vous gorger pendant votre sommeil
> 
> Cette fois ci, ils ne sont pas loin d'y arriver. Seulement si on y rflchit plus de 2' a ne tient pas la route, les "vrai" terroristes utiliserons des moyens de contournement (ou diffrentes mthodes) et au mieux ils attraperont quelques ados dcrbrs projetant de mettre le feu  une poubelle, sans compter le cas de faux-positifs ... (Guantnamo bis ?)
> ...


On peut savoir bien d'autres choses bien plus sensibles. Vos gots sexuels, vos problmes de sant ou votre situation financire, par exemple. Des sujets sensibles chez la plupart des gens, en ralit.

----------


## Neckara

Sinon, j'ai une superbe ide, on installe un petit virus sur les ordinateurs de certains de nos opposants pour tablir des connexions sur des sites pdophiles puis qui se supprime ensuite en laissant un minimum de traces. Pourquoi mme attendre de rcuprer des donnes compromettantes quand on peut les fabriquer ?

Et la pauvre victime, elle va se dfendre comment quand elle sait mme pas ce qu'est une souris ?
Le temps qu'ils dcouvrent la supercherie, s'ils la dcouvrent un jour, la victime sera dj politiquement morte et son parti en aura pris un grand coup.


Moi, je regarde MLP:FiM, je vais tre fich en tant que drang mental ou en tant que pdophile ?
Je consulte des sites de la quadrature du net, je vais tre fich comme anarchiste, extrmiste et soutenant le terrorisme ?
Pire encore, je vais  Oslo en Norvge pour 3 mois sous couvert d'un stage, srement un camp d'entranement pour hackeur djihadiste.
En plus je fais des tudes en informatique et je veux m'orienter vers la scurit informatique Comme par hasard. Et en plus je m'oppose au projet de loi sur le renseignement ! Cela m'arrangerait bien qu'il ne passe pas pour que je puisse continuer tous mes mfaits en toute impunits.

Je consulte souvent DVP, comme c'est trange Cela ne peut donc tre qu'une couverture pour des runions secrtes d'hackeurs terroristes pdophiles ! La vrit tombe au grand jour, vous tes tous fait !

----------


## fredinkan

> Moi, je regarde MLP:FiM, je vais tre fich en tant que drang mental


Existe version "je regarde des animes". Surtout quand on voit ce que les politiques en connaissent  :;): 
Sinon, j'approuve compltement ce message.

Par contre je me posais la question quant aux diffrentes entreprises faisant du cloud en France.
Je sais que certaines ont dj dcid de quitter le bateau, mais a fait quand mme plusieurs milliers d'emplois qui pourraient sauter si d'autres les suivent... Ils le savent ?

----------


## Hizin

Oui.
Il y a eu des modifications du texte pour les "hbergeurs" (sens large), mais ces modifications sont totalement insuffisantes, d'o le fait que certains se barrent et que d'autres commencent  dmnager.
Aprs PRISM et l'inquitude que a a gnr dans le monde des entreprises, ce n'tait pas quelque chose  faire, concrtement :/

----------


## Aiekick

j'ai pas bien vu ou est ce que c'est marqu que cette loi rend lgale ce que la DGSE fait depuis un bail, mais si c'est vrai, alors vu les attentats c'est pas efficace du tout.

c'est mme contre productif, si tu veux vraiment contrer une menace; mieux vaut ne pas dire au public ce que tu surveille, sinon les comportement terroriste s'en seront modifis.

moi ce qui me gne le plus dans celle loi, c'est que c'est le 1er ministre qui en a le contrle, et les juges n'ont pas leur mot  dire. dj qu'on a des doutes sur l'efficacit et le bien fond de la justice, 
mais quand on sait que les politique sont contrls par ceux qui ont l'argent ( les lobbys commerciaux, les banques etc...) on peut sans problme imaginer que ce dispositif va servir d'autre intrt que le contre de la menace terroriste.
c'est les majors qui vont tre contents.

et ya aussi les prestataires qui vont aider les dgse a exploiter les donnes, cad des prestataires qui auront accs aux boites noires ainsi que les donnes relative au infrastructures des fournisseurs de donne, fai, etc...

cette loi va surtout faciliter les drives.. finalement les ricains c'est presque des enfants de coeur...

----------


## Traroth2

> cette loi va surtout faciliter les drives.. finalement les ricains c'est presque des enfants de coeur...


Tout est dans le "presque"...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> c'est les majors qui vont tre contents.


Oui j'y ai pens aussi, je ne sais pas pourquoi, je sens venir une sensible augmentation du nombre de courriers HADOPI une fois ces dispositifs installs  ::aie::

----------


## marsupial

> Vu la largeur du ratissage, a risque de coter cher, mme si ce sont les clients des oprateurs et des hbergeurs qui paieront.
> 
> En ce qui concerne le matriel, Cisco sera-t-il de la fte ?
> En effet Cisco a sign en fvrier 2015 un accord avec le gouvernement franais ( voir : http://www.gouvernement.fr/partage/3...at-francaisdoc). Cet accord a t critiqu par Mme la dpute Laure de La Raudire (UMP, qui a vot contre l'adoption de la loi, avec son collgue Lionel Tardy) ( voir : http://www.lopinion.fr/3-mars-2015/p...ls-cisco-21895.


Aprs quelques nuits de sommeil, le chiffre exact a fini par me revenir : 3,2 milliards pour rpondre au titre et 500 hackers pour commencer provisoirement prvus jusqu'en 2018.

Sachant que la CSG, par exemple, tait une taxe provisoire ou qu'en 2005, promis jur la taxe sur l'audiovisuel subissait sa dernire augmentation, nous savons tous ce que veut dire provisoire en France...
Je vais me rendormir. Ne plus dranger. Rveillez moi lorsqu'ils auront compris leur incroyable boulette.

----------


## Invit

> Ca ne me fait penser qu' une chose :
> 
> 
> 
> A mditer...


Mouais, on la voit partout cette citation, mais personne n'est fichu d'en expliquer le sens. Pour beaucoup, ils se contentent de a au lieu d'avoir un point de vue rflchi. C'est bien dommage.

----------


## athlon64

> Oui.
> Il y a eu des modifications du texte pour les "hbergeurs" (sens large), mais ces modifications sont totalement insuffisantes, d'o le fait que certains se barrent et que d'autres commencent  dmnager.
> :/


A moins d'aller sur Mars je ne vois pas o seraient-ils en scurit, mme sur la lune ils trouveront les amricains  ::mouarf::  .
Srieusement, le fait qu'Edward Snowden ne se soit senti en scurit qu'en Russie, le pays du "mchant Poutine" a quand mme de quoi faire  rflchir. Pour ceux qui s'en rappellent encore, la France le gouvernement franais(soyons prcis :;): ) avait refus le survol de son territoire par l'avion prsidentiel du prsident bolivien Evo Morales, la raison d'aprs ce dernier est que les USA souponnaient la prsence d'Edouard Snowden.

Donc dsormais si une puissance trangre cherche  espionner les citoyens de notre pays, il passera directement  par le premier ministre  ::roll:: . L'affaire du Mistral montre assez bien que nous sommes sous influence. C'est de la gopolitique, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.




> Et grce  la passivit et  la rsignation de la vaste majorit, ils sont en passe d'y arriver. Je dois dire que je ne comprends pas d'o vient cette rsignation, tant l'histoire du militantisme montre que quand les citoyens se mobilisent vraiment, le pouvoir recule, et mme prcipitamment !


Comme toi je me pose la question, j'espre que je trouverai une once de rponse dans ce  bouquin  : _Divertir pour dominer : La culture de masse contre les peuples._
L'autre rponse est que les gens savent que c'est pas trs catholique ce qui se fait, mais  ils se disent qu'il vaut mieux profiter du peu qu'on a au lieu de se risquer   tout perdre ou du moins s'empcher de profiter du prsent.

Autrement notre dmocratie est sans aucun doute dfaillante, normalement il ne devrait pas avoir de procdure d'urgence pour une loi pareille,  il devrait y avoir des dbats pour expliquer au peuple les enjeux rels, le terrorisme ne date pas de quelques mois on aurait pu commencer plus tt. L on nous sort la majorit des franais est pour cette loi. Les gens ne savent mme pas de quoi on parle,  et mme  en lisant les articles, c'est tellement imprcis qu'on s'attend invitablement  des drives. Il faudra expliquer aux gens que les amricains  sont beaucoup plus avancs mais qu'ils sont incapables dviter les fusillades masse sur leur campus.

*Il faudra aussi leur expliquer que cette loi mal utilise peut servir   faire pression sur leurs lus locaux*, si jamais ces derniers refusaient daugmenter les impts sur  recommandations du premier ministre.
Mais si on leur rpte   longueur de journe dans les mdias que cette loi permettra dliminer le terrorisme mais qu'on risque de capter les sms coquins qu'ils envoient   leur compagnon ou compagne, ils en dduisent le mec des renseignements qui les capte ne sait mme pas qui  ils sont donc  ils s'en foutent et rpondent largement  *oui* pour la loi.

 Dans lmission "les informs de France-Info cette semaine", le journaliste faisait remarquer que beaucoup d'hommes de loi en particulier ceux qui ont eu des formations  d'avocats ont  dcid de voter contre cette loi. D'ailleurs l'ancien prsident Sarkozy lui-mme se dbat avec la justice dans l'affaire Betancourt. Avec une arme  pareille qui permet de passer outre la justice, quelquun pense t-il qu'un gouvernant attendrait navement de finir  son mandat  pour passer dans les mains de la justice ? Ou plutt au contraire il couterait les  hommes de loi qui travaillent sur son affaire pour les court-circuiter, d'o la crainte des hommes de loi ?

----------


## Spartacusply

Ca montre bien  quel point il y a un problme de dmocratie dans notre pays.

Quand t'es pas d'accord avec une proposition qui n'tait en rien dans le programme initial du candidat lu, tu n'as aucun pouvoir d'agir ni de faire quoi que ce soit, si ce n'est signer une pauvre ptition qui,  part bien faire marrer les lus dans l'hmicycle ne servira pas  grand chose.

Quand je vois  quelle point cette loi est dangereuse (pas dans l'immdiat certes, mais qui sait ce qui se passera plus tard ?) et que je n'ai aucun moyen de faire savoir et aucun moyen d'action dans le dbat actuel, a me fait juste hurler...

C'est pour quand la VIme rpublique qui permettra un vrai dbat dmocratique ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Quand je vois  quelle point cette loi est dangereuse (pas dans l'immdiat certes, mais qui sait ce qui se passera plus tard ?) et que je n'ai aucun moyen de faire savoir et aucun moyen d'action dans le dbat actuel, a me fait juste hurler...
> 
> C'est pour quand la VIme rpublique qui permettra un vrai dbat dmocratique ?


Ou tu peux voir du ct de l'UPR, qui prvoit de mettre en place le rfrendum d'initiative populaire (programme UPR, p. 18).

----------


## Zirak

> Ou tu peux voir du ct de l'UPR, qui prvoit de mettre en place le rfrendum d'initiative populaire (programme UPR, p. 18).


Le problme de l'UPR, c'est qu'en dehors de la sortie de l'euro et de l'UE, il y a de nombreux sujets socitaux sur lesquels ils ne se positionnent pas (ce n'est pas bte en soi, cela vite de se mouiller et de perdre une partie de ses possibles futurs lecteurs). Mais du coup, en tant qu'lecteur, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils comptent faire sur ces sujets, et je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de mauvaises surprises une fois qu'ils seront lus et qu'ils n'auront plus "besoin de ma voix".

Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais moi, je n'ai pas envie de voter pour un parti qui pense peut-tre tout l'inverse de moi sur la plupart des sujets, juste pour avoir des rfrendums dont on tienne compte (surtout que cela ne reste qu'une promesse de campagne, dont on est mme pas sr qu'elle sera tenue ensuite)...

Pour que je sois un peu plus convaincu du bien fond de leur propos, il faudrait dj que l'UPR arrive  chopper quelques villes un peu importantes aux municipales, (histoire de voir si ils sont dj capables de grer une ville avant de leur laisser grer un pays), et qu'ils mnent la politique de ces villes via des rfrendums, pour voir si effectivement, ils seraient prts  mettre en place des choses voulues par le peuple mais qui iraient  contre courant de leur volont  eux ou non.


Dans l'absolu, je ne dis pas que l'UPR n'a jamais aucune chance d'tre lu, mais je pense que 2017 c'est encore bien trop tt pour penser l'tre, le parti n'est pas assez connu, ni mme assez reconnu pour d'ventuels choses qu'il aurait pu faire.

/fin du HS sur l'UPR, dsol.

----------


## Spartacusply

Un dbat sur l'UPR est totalement HS donc je ne dbattrai en rien sur lui.

Juste sur l'ide elle-mme de rfrendum d'initiative populaire, oui c'est une ide  garder sous le coude, a permettrait en effet la possibilit au peuple d'exprimer son avis sur un sujet donn.

----------


## Traroth2

> L'autre rponse est que les gens savent que c'est pas trs catholique ce qui se fait, mais  ils se disent qu'il vaut mieux profiter du peu qu'on a au lieu de se risquer   tout perdre ou du moins s'empcher de profiter du prsent.


Ca, a veut simplement dire que les temps ne sont pas encore suffisamment durs pour que les gens se mobilisent. Mais a, a viendra, parce que le mouvement est constant depuis un paquet d'annes, maintenant !

----------


## AoCannaille

Je suis totalement contre cette loi. Pour le milliard de raison dj voques et une de plus que je n'ai pas encore lue sur ce forum :

Aucun systme connect n'est sr  100%, et aucun ne le sera jamais.
Mettre en place une systme de surveillance massive, c'est prendre le risque de se le faire pirater et de fournir un service clef en main  la chine, la russie ou n'importe qui d'autre pour espionner la france entire.

Actuellement, ils disent que le systme est annonyme, dans le sens ou les donnes ne sont vues et analyss que par des machines d'abbord, et qu'une fois qu'une machine donne l'alerte, alors il y a une commission pour autoriser des humains  voir les infos (si j'ai tout suivi).
Admettons que cette commission ait les moyens de tout vrifier, admettons elle intervienne honntement, loyalement et dans le sens du citoyen tout le temps.

Une fois le systme pirat, qu'est-ce qui empchera nos mchants espions d'approfondir leur espionnage? Et donc dans le cas particulier de l'espionnage industriel "extrieur" ("les interts conomiques de la France..."), retourner l'outils directement contre nous.


youpi

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Aucun systme connect n'est sr  100%, et aucun ne le sera jamais.


Cet argument  t donn durant les dbats  l'Assemble Nationale, mais perso je le trouve trop naf : sur la base de ce seul argument, on ne ferait tout simplement rien d'efficace. Si par exemple quelqu'un pirate une centrale nuclaire pour la faire exploser (je dis pas que c'est simple, hein), alors on se privera d'nergie nuclaire. Plus simplement, un gnrateur de hautes tension, mme  base d'nergie solaire, s'il se fait pirater et permet donc une coupure de courant gnralise (impactant des hpitaux et donc mettant des vies en danger), alors on ne va pas le faire. C'est  a que j'apparente ce genre d'arguments.

----------


## Beanux

> Cet argument  t donn durant les dbats  l'Assemble Nationale, mais perso je le trouve trop naf : sur la base de ce seul argument, on ne ferait tout simplement rien d'efficace. Si par exemple quelqu'un pirate une centrale nuclaire pour la faire exploser (je dis pas que c'est simple, hein), alors on se privera d'nergie nuclaire. Plus simplement, un gnrateur de hautes tension, mme  base d'nergie solaire, s'il se fait pirater et permet donc une coupure de courant gnralise (impactant des hpitaux et donc mettant des vies en danger), alors on ne va pas le faire. C'est  a que j'apparente ce genre d'arguments.


La c'est pousser le raisonnement un peu loin.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'aucun systme est fiable  100% qu'il ne faut rien faire. De mme pour largument auquel tu rponds.
Un systme peut tre considr comme fiable  partir du moment ou les moyens mis en uvre pour le dtourner ou se l'approprier sont trop grands par rapport  ce que a rapportera.

A titre d'exemple, une centrale nuclaire n'est pas en rseau. Qu'importe, une force arm l'investit et fait ce qu'elle a y faire. Tout dpend de ce que tu considres comme ton systme, juste l'informatique, ou le tout (aka le btiment centrale nuclaire et son contenu).

De mme dans l'autre sens, le gain escompt est-il acceptable au vu du risque encouru.
Et la dessus, je rejoints l'argument de AoCannaille, les risques sont trop grands. Systme opaque, avec un encadrement pour le moins flou (et l c'est clairement un euphmisme), nest pas acceptable dans une dmocratie tel que la ntre (ou du moins tel qu'on la conoit).

----------


## Neckara

Scandaleux, tout bonnement scandaleux.
Donc maintenant, les dputs doivent se contenter de voter ce que leur parti leur demande de voter et doivent se fermer  tout arguments de citoyens, professionnels et experts ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Donc maintenant, les dputs doivent se contenter de voter ce que leur parti leur demande de voter et doivent se fermer  tout arguments de citoyens, professionnels et experts ?


J'aurais bien aim qu'il prcise le type de pression. Parce que bon, qu'on parle de pression des institutions les mieux places pour donner leur avis ou pression des citoyens, dans les deux cas ne pas en tenir compte revient  appliquer une dictature.

----------


## BufferBob

<appart>
je remarque que la trs large majorit des commentaires sont "contre" cette loi, mais finalement le sondage c'est du 50/50 l a va, c'est juste que ceux qui sont "pour" ne se prononcent jamais en fait  ::mouarf:: 
</appart>

_Tout va trs bien, Madame la Marquise..._

----------


## Paul TOTH

> <appart>
> je remarque que la trs large majorit des commentaires sont "contre" cette loi, mais finalement le sondage c'est du 50/50 l a va, c'est juste que ceux qui sont "pour" ne se prononcent jamais en fait 
> </appart>
> 
> _Tout va trs bien, Madame la Marquise..._


moi je ne suis ni pour ni contre, bien au contraire !  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

J'ai trouv une mission sur le sujet sur France Inter : http://www.franceinter.fr/player/reecouter?play=1091541
Cela fait 1h30, mais la partie sur le renseignement doit prendre 30min  45min.

Je pense crire une lettre pour les snateurs un peu plus "violente".
J'aimerais bien dire :

dans une premire partie introductive
on est dans une dmocratie et ils reprsentent avant tout le peuple ;leur demander de se renseigner et de voter en leur me et conscience et ne pas laisser leur parti dcider pour eux, ce qui serait anti-dmocratique ;qu'en effet, de trs nombreux professionnels et experts se regroupent contre cette loi et ne sont pas entendus (+ citer des noms).qu' la place, on entend les mensonges des porteurs de la loi (j'aimerais un terme assez fort pour dire qu'ils savent pertinemment qu'ils mentent). dans une seconde partie tordre le coup  leurs mensonges
Ce n'est pas une loi contre le terrorisme comme prsent et cela ne servira pas et ne peux servir contre le terrorisme (totalement inefficace information noye, trop de faux positifs, trs peu rentable, trop facilement contournable par les terroriste -VPN- ex de la NSA) ;C'est un partriote act  la Franaise, mme discours, mme dispositifs ;Ce n'est pas une loi d'encadrement, mais une loi d'autorisation qui va multiplier les moyens des renseignements et leur remettre un pouvoir considrable sans garde fou ; Certaines pratiques sont certes courantes, mais cette loi, par leur lgalisation, facilitera leur utilisation et leur abus sans recours possibles ;C'est une loi qui se fait dans le coup de l'motion des attentats de Charlie Hebdo. dans une troisime partie, on dit que cette loi nous inquite, qu'il y a beaucoup de choses  dire, malheureusement, on ne peut que tre bref dans cet e-mail, et que le temps manque au dbat  cause de la procdure acclre.
La vie prive est essentielle et vital dans une dmocratie et certaines choses ont besoin de rester secret comme le secret du butin, la protection des sources, le secret judiciaire, Le champ d'application est trop large et permet l'espionnage conomique et politique ;Cette surveillance peut aussi tre utilis comme instrument pour dtruire politiquement ses opposants ; Conclure, que ce ne sont que des arguments parmi une multitude, peut tay pour rester concis, mais que je reste  leur disposition pour plus d'informations. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
J'ai envie d'tre un peu agressif, de ne pas y aller par 4 chemins.

----------


## Neckara

J'ai reu un petit e-mail d'ovh :



> Le point de vue d'OVH.com sur la loi renseignement
> Voir la version en ligne
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon, 2-3 trucs pour dire qu'ils ont obtenus des amendements sur la loi et qu'il faut rester chez eux, que cela ne change rien si on a pas d'activits terroriste.



> Cest pourquoi OVH ne va pas arrter ou rduire lactivit de ses  datacentres en France. Nous allons poursuivre nos investissements  prvus. Ceci dit, OVH a galement un plan dinvestissements pour la  cration de datacentres hors de France dans les 12 mois  venir : 3  nouveaux datacentres en Europe et 3 en dehors de lEurope. Lannonce des  pays et des lieux prcis sera faite  lOVH Summit.
> Pour  notre activit de FAI, nous travaillons sur notre box qui cache  quelques bonnes surprises  je vous invite  suivre les annonces du  Summit le 24 septembre prochain.


En revanche, ils commencent  partir  l'tranger petit  petit  ::lol:: .
Pour leur box, je sens venir des options de chiffrements.

EDIT : Vous ne pensez pas qu'ils auraient pu recevoir quelques petites "subventions" d'tat pour aider les entreprises franaises ?  ::whistle:: .

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je pense crire une lettre pour les snateurs un peu plus "violente".


Plus stricte pourquoi pas, tu peux montrer un refus catgorique, mais vite de trop jouer sur l'motion car c'est  double tranchant : si c'est trop violent, tu peux apparatre comme un simple gueulard, ce qui peut remettre en cause ta crdibilit.




> [*]on est dans une dmocratie et ils reprsentent avant tout le peuple ; [*]leur demander de se renseigner et de voter en leur me et conscience et ne pas laisser leur parti dcider pour eux, ce qui serait anti-dmocratique ;


L, fais trs attention : tu n'es pas l pour leur dire ce qu'ils doivent faire, aussi ils pourront prendre ce genre de commentaire trs mal et stopper net la lecture. En particulier, dire qu'ils reprsente le peuple et dire ensuite qu'ils doivent voter en leur me et conscience, a sonne contradictoire. Donc mon conseil serait de te concentrer sur ta position personnelle, et surtout pas parler de leur position. Par contre tu peux faire valoir que tu ne t'es pas senti reprsenter par le vote du 5 mai, que tu ne comprends pas comment autant de dputs peuvent voter pour malgr qu'autant d'experts aient fait entendre leur voix contre ce projet de loi, etc. Tant que tu te focalises sur ton point de vue personnel, on ne peut rien te contredire. Le tout tant aprs d'tre assez fort pour faire passer le message mais pas trop pour ne pas passer pour un gueulard.




> [*]qu'en effet, de trs nombreux professionnels et experts se regroupent contre cette loi et ne sont pas entendus (+ citer des noms).


a c'est toujours bon  prendre : fournir les sources, dire de donner l'occasion justement de se faire sa propre ide.




> [*]qu' la place, on entend les mensonges des porteurs de la loi (j'aimerais un terme assez fort pour dire qu'ils savent pertinemment qu'ils mentent).


Qu'ils savent pertinemment qu'ils mentent, encore une fois, ce serait aller trop loin en rabaissant tous ceux qui sont POUR le projet de loi : certes il y a probablement des menteurs, mais gnraliser de la sorte risque de faire plus de mal que de bien  ta lettre. En revanche, tu peux rsumer quelques incohrences (e.g. B. Cazeneuve qui dment la PNCD alors que le ministre de la dfense dit ensuite  quoi elle leur sert, M. Valls qui insiste sur le terrorisme alors que ce n'est qu'un champs parmi 7 autrement dit pas grand chose, procdure acclre alors que cette loi est cense tre en prparation depuis deux ans je crois, etc.) et faire valoir ensuite que ces incohrences montrent, si ce n'est de la malhonntet, en tout cas une matrise douteuse de leurs arguments. Ajoute  a le manque de rponse aux questions qui ont t poses  l'Assemble Nationale, et tu pourras alors mentionner que le manque de transparence dont fait preuve le gouvernement s'ajoute a tes doutes.




> [*]Ce n'est pas une loi contre le terrorisme comme prsent et cela ne servira pas et ne peux servir contre le terrorisme (totalement inefficace information noye, trop de faux positifs, trs peu rentable, trop facilement contournable par les terroriste -VPN- ex de la NSA) ;


Soit sr de fournir des sources, et de prfrence des sources primaires, c'est  dire celles qui fournissent l'information, et non celles qui se contentent de la reprendre pour commenter. D'ailleurs c'est une recommandation gnrale ds que tu cites des sources : prend toujours aussi prs que possible de la source. Il faut imprativement que ce que tu dis soit vrifiable dans ces sources que tu donnes, sinon on peut toujours se dire que tu inventes sans mme se donner la peine de chercher.




> [*]C'est un partriote act  la Franaise, mme discours, mme dispositifs ;


Dans ce cas, bien expliciter les points communs. Pour te donner encore plus de crdibilit, chercher et citer les diffrences, non pas pour leur prouver que tu as tord, mais pour montrer que tu fais une analyse qui tente de ne pas tre biaise. Par la suite, il faut que tu montres que ces diffrences ne sont gure significative, tout au moins compares aux ressemblances, cassant ds lors ceux qui se diraient que "malgr les ressemblances, je suis sr qu'il y a assez de diffrences pour que ce ne soit pas un patriot act".




> [*]Ce n'est pas une loi d'encadrement, mais une loi d'autorisation qui va multiplier les moyens des renseignements et leur remettre un pouvoir considrable sans garde fou ; Certaines pratiques sont certes courantes, mais cette loi, par leur lgalisation, facilitera leur utilisation et leur abus sans recours possibles ;


L j'entre pas dans le dtails, prpare juste bien tes arguments, parce que c'est de l'ordre de l'interprtation de la loi, et a priori tu n'y es pas habilit. Donc tente de te faire supporter par des sources, notamment les interventions du prsident de la CNCIS et, si tu trouves, d'autres qui sont assez proches des services de renseignements pour avoir un avis pertinent.




> [*]C'est une loi qui se fait dans le coup de l'motion des attentats de Charlie Hebdo.


a c'est facile : procdure acclre qui vise  voter "tant que c'est encore chaud" + rappel frquent de M. Valls  la tribune (loi contre le terrorisme + vnements de janvier). Dans de telles conditions, difficile de dire qu'on ne joue pas sur l'motion.




> [*]dans une troisime partie, on dit que cette loi nous inquite, qu'il y a beaucoup de choses  dire, malheureusement, on ne peut que tre bref dans cet e-mail, et que le temps manque au dbat  cause de la procdure acclre.


On ne peut qu'tre bref et donner les sources en esprant clairer au mieux (fait valoir que tu agis dans le but d'apporter quelque chose  ton destinataire).




> [LIST][*]La vie prive est essentielle et vital dans une dmocratie et certaines choses ont besoin de rester secret comme le secret du butin, la protection des sources, le secret judiciaire,


Reprend des articles de la constitution franaise ou europenne, a a dj t cit ailleurs il suffit de chercher les bons mots cls sur Google. Je crois qu'il y a des articles de Numrama avec des cas de jurisprudence qui vont dans ce sens.




> [*]Le champ d'application est trop large et permet l'espionnage conomique et politique ;


Tu peux mme y aller plus fort en disant que a mlange trop de choses diffrentes, or il n'y a rien de mieux pour faire une loi inutile, justement parce qu' tout mlanger on est bien oblig de rester flou, car tout ne se traite pas de la mme manire. Et un tel flou laisse ncessairement place  l'arbitraire.




> [*]Cette surveillance peut aussi tre utilis comme instrument pour dtruire politiquement ses opposants ;


Si tu arrives  le tourner dans le sens dtruire politiquement celui qui va lire ton mail, a peut valoir le coup, sinon je ne le mettrai pas, car trs spcifique et potentiellement un avantage pour certains (je dirais mme beaucoup).




> [*]Conclure, que ce ne sont que des arguments parmi une multitude, peut tay pour rester concis, mais que je reste  leur disposition pour plus d'informations.


Tu peux faire un mail court, c'est mme vivement recommand pour qu'on te lise jusqu'au bout, mais ne soit pas radin sur les sources. Une liste de sources place  la fin, c'est une liste de lecture potentielle si le lecteur souhaite aller plus loin (si ton argumentaire ne lui suffit pas) en mme temps qu'une preuve de srieux.




> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> J'ai envie d'tre un peu agressif, de ne pas y aller par 4 chemins.


Tant que cette agressivit se borne  ta propre incomprhension de l'acceptation de cette loi, et non  une tentative de faire passer ceux qui sont POUR pour des abrutis ou des malhonntes, a peut srement passer. Autrement, tu prends le risque de te tirer une balle dans le pied. Quand on cherche  convaincre, il y a une rgle d'or : toujours aller dans le sens de son interlocuteur. Pas dans le sens lui lcher les bottes, mais montrer comment ta propre perspective peut lui tre profitable. Si tu arrives  faire a, alors tu a russi  vendre ton ide.

----------


## TiranusKBX

Si cette loi est promulgue le seul canal qui ne seras pas surveill seras le satellite mais vus que chez les oprateurs satellite tu  le quotta et des dbit de l'ordre du 12 Mga Bits/s max c'est pas trible

----------


## athlon64

> <appart>
> je remarque que la trs large majorit des commentaires sont "contre" cette loi, mais finalement le sondage c'est du 50/50 l a va, c'est juste que ceux qui sont "pour" ne se prononcent jamais en fait 
> </appart>


Je pense qu'il faudrait prendre le sondage du sujet avec des pincettes (_moins de 200 votants, 20 comptes email =10% des voix et trs  peu qui commentent rellement en faveur de la loi_), et au contraire se fier  aux commentaires ou    un vrai sondage physique dans son environnement de travail... 

a me rappelle  une anecdote, dans le temps je jouais  un jeu en ligne et on formait une alliance d' peu prs 150 membres. On faisait souvent des sondages internes pour choisir les cibles   attaquer, et comme a peut arriver on avait des espions ennemis (multi-comptes)  infiltrs dans notre alliance qui votaient pour influencer le vote en leur faveur. Du coup il a t dcid  qu'un vote devrait s'accompagner obligatoirement d'un commentaire sinon ne serait pas pris en compte : rsultat, *les espions ont modifi leurs comportements et se mettaient   voter en dfaveur de l'alliance qui les avait envoys pour ne pas tre souponns*. Les leaders de l'alliance qui s'attendaient  dnicher les espions parmi ceux qui voteraient pour ne pas attaquer l'alliance ennemie, taient pris dans leur propre pige  :8-): .  Ils souponnaient du coup ceux qui faisaient trop de zle pour l'alliance qui a fini par imploser...

Evidemment que a se comprend, quand  vous savez que vous  tes surveills, vous modifiez votre comportement. Les citoyens vont donc  modifier leurs comportements par peur ou par prudence. La socit deviendra de plus en plus vicieuse, de plus que la plupart des oprations se feront par traitement automatique des fameux *algorithmes*. 

je profite des derniers moments de libert,  pour dire ce que je pense de cette  loi parce que lorsqu'elle sera dfinitivement adopte, voici   quoi pourrait ressembler mon  message, en esprant ne pas  tre repr par l'algorithme de la boite noire  ::mouarf::  :



> Bonjour  tous,
> comme le Premier ministre vient de le rappeler   l'assemble nationale, la menace terroriste est "le dfi le plus redoutable, un dfi auquel nous devrons faire face pendant longtemps, trs longtemps".
> je soutiens  totalement cette affirmation, je pense que le gouvernement  a besoin de notre soutien pour lutter contre cette  menace. Demain  une manifestation sera  organise pour soutenir le Gouvernement dans son action face aux pressions de la socit civile, j'y serai.  Ce serait bien que le Gouvernement pense  instituer une taxe  pour financer sa lutte, je n'y serai pas du tout  oppos.
> Je viens de supprimer le groupuscule  intgriste dnomm "la quadrature du net" de mon Twitter, pareil  pour le journaliste hacker Fabrice Epelboin.
> Je vous encourage tous   soutenir le Gouvernement qui lutte pour nous.






> Si cette loi est promulgue le seul canal qui ne seras pas surveill seras le satellite...


 euh, je pense que s'il y avait un moyen d'y chapper , l'ancien prsident mis sur coute y aurait chapp, dans l'affaire du pseudo  Paul Bismuth. Les communications satellites  transitent par des ondes lectromagntiques, et  on peut les capter, il suffit juste d'avoir les cls de chiffrement pour avoir le contenu.


PS : d'ailleurs on parle beaucoup du Premier ministre, mais on oublie le chef des services de renseignement qui lui pourra mme court-circuiter le Premier ministre, en  plus d'avoir les comptences techniques que n'a pas ce dernier. a me fait penser  l'affaire de Petraeus, ex-chef de la CIA qui vient d'tre condamn.

----------


## Neckara

@*Matthieu Vergne* Cela me gne tout de mme qu'on puisse mentir dlibrment au parlement et avec autant de conviction.

Dans les dbats, on peut jouer sur les chiffres, avoir des idologies diffrentes, se tromper, avoir des sources diffrentes, errones, tre born, luder/viter la question, faire diversion, raccourcir le dbat mais aller jusqu' mentir de manire aussi claire et avec autant d'aplomb, cela me choque, je suis peut tre un peu trop innocent.
C'est dommage que des mensonges de la sorte, avrs et aussi gros, ne puissent tre sanctionns, ne serait-ce que par un lynchage mdiatique.

Je veux bien comprendre qu'il y ai un petit jeu politique pas toujours trs honnte, mais tout de mme. Et aprs, il faudrait leur faire confiance pour qu'ils n'abusent pas des outils de renseignement qu'on va leur donner ?  ::marteau::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Mais a Neckara a se voit partout. C'est des jeux d'influence. Le fait est que le langage naturel n'a rien de formel, et ajoute  a le jargon et on peut dire plus ou moins ce qu'on veut tout en faisant croire le contraire, tout a en choisissant bien ses mots. C'est dommage, mais c'est comme a.

En attendant, le meilleur moyen que je connaisse pour faire face  ce genre de choses sans se faire avoir, c'est de te limiter  ta propre perspective, et de mettre en avant celle-ci. Car ds lors que tu dis que l'autre fais ceci ou cela, s'il matrise mieux que toi son discours tu te feras remettre  ta place. Que tu ais raison ou pas.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais a Neckara a se voit partout. C'est des jeux d'influence. Le fait est que le langage naturel n'a rien de formel, et ajoute  a le jargon et on peut dire plus ou moins ce qu'on veut tout en faisant croire le contraire, tout a en choisissant bien ses mots. C'est dommage, mais c'est comme a.


Je viens de me rendre compte que mes propos taient ambigus. (langue  la @@@)

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a des petites techniques pas trs honntes/fair play (jouer sur les chiffres,  avoir des sources errones, tre born, luder/viter la  question, faire diversion, raccourcir le dbat), on peut avoir des idologies diffrentes, des sources diffrentes.

Mais on peut aussi avoir des mensonges plus "vidents", "gros", et les dire avec assurance et aplomb, alors qu'on sait pertinemment que c'est faux. C'est mme plus jouer dans les subtilits et les nuances, mais y aller franco avec ses gros sabots.
C'est mme plus tre rus comme un renard, c'est tre de mauvaise foi comme un troll.

Une sorte de mthode Cauet, rpter un mensonge jusqu' ce qu'il devienne vrai.




> Car ds lors que tu dis que l'autre fais ceci ou cela, s'il matrise mieux que toi son discours tu te feras remettre  ta place. Que tu ais raison ou pas.


C'est ce qui est bien dommage, le meilleur orateur  raison. (On a vu ce que a a donn en 35)
C'est quand mme dingue que le "public" ne soit pas plus critique et ne prenne pas plus de reculs.



Aprs, c'est un vritable problme, car dans notre socit, il y a une segmentation des connaissances et une spcialisation des citoyen. Un informaticien est expert dans son domaine, mais ne peut pas l'tre dans tous les autres (politique, conomique, juridique, administratif, mdical, "scientifique", ).  un moment, il nous faut bien faire confiance aux autres comme on fait confiance  notre mdecin traitant par exemple.
Mais si les personnes d'un domaine nous mentent, que faire ?
En thorie, la majorit n'est pas experte dans le domaine donn, or, c'est une forte force de pression manipulable car non experte dans le domaine.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Mais on peut aussi avoir des mensonges plus "vidents", "gros", et les dire avec assurance et aplomb, alors qu'on sait pertinemment que c'est faux. C'est mme plus jouer dans les subtilits et les nuances, mais y aller franco avec ses gros sabots.
> C'est mme plus tre rus comme un renard, c'est tre de mauvaise foi comme un troll.


Effectivement. Et j'ai cit plusieurs fois _l'art d'avoir toujours raison_, et il y est clairement fait mention que l'important n'est pas d'tre dans le vrai, mais que l'auditoire pense qu'on l'est. Et il y a des stratagmes qui vont prcisment dans cette direction. Parmi les plus videntes :



> 2. JOUER SUR LES MOTS
> Utiliser lhomonymie pour tendre galement laffirmation  ce qui,  part le mme mot, na pas grand-chose ou rien du tout en commun avec lobjet du dbat, puis rfuter de faon lumineuse et se donner ainsi lair davoir rfut laffirmation elle-mme.
> 
> ex. :
>  Vous ntes pas encore initi aux mystres de la philosophie kantienne.
>  Ah, quand il est question de mystres, cela ne mintresse pas.





> 7. NOYER LE POISSON
> Poser beaucoup de questions  la fois et largir le contexte pour cacher ce que lon veut vritablement faire admettre. En revanche, exposer rapidement son argumentation  partir de concessions obtenues, car ceux qui sont lents  comprendre ne peuvent suivre exactement la dmonstration et nen peuvent voir les dfauts et les lacunes ventuelles.
> 
> ex. : Tout dbat  la Chambre des dputs en fournit dabondants exemples.





> 14. TRIOMPHE PROCLAM
> Un tour pendable consiste, quand il a rpondu  plusieurs questions sans que ces rponses soient alles dans le sens de la conclusion vers laquelle nous tendons,  dclarer quainsi la dduction  laquelle on voulait aboutir est prouve, bien quelle nen rsulte aucunement. Il faut le proclamer triomphalement.
> Linterlocuteur se retrouvera compltement dstabilis du fait que, ne trouvant aucun lien entre le discours et la conclusion, on laisse entendre quil nest pas assez subtil pour lavoir saisi. Il a donc le choix entre perdre la partie ou paratre lent desprit. Il y a toutes les chances quil choisisse dtre perdant pour faire croire quil a compris le lien bidon et sauvegarder sa rputation "dintelligent".
> Ce stratagme fonctionne admirablement avec les timides et les lents desprits mais il peut gnrer la haine et la vengeance sournoise.





> 15. SE DCOINCER
> Si nous avons pos une thse paradoxale que nous avons du mal  dmontrer, il faut prsenter  ladversaire nimporte quelle proposition exacte, mais dune exactitude pas tout  fait vidente, afin quil laccepte ou la rejette. Sil la rejette par mfiance, nous le confondons par labsurde et triomphons ; mais sil laccepte cest que nous avons tenu des propos raisonnables et nous pouvons ajuster notre tir en consquence. Ou bien nous ajoutons le stratagme n14 et affirmons alors que notre paradoxe est dmontr. Il faut pour cela tre dune extrme impudence, mais il y a des gens qui pratiquent ceci trs adroitement de faon instinctive.





> 18. DTOURNER LA CONVERSATION
> Si nous nous rendons compte que ladversaire sest empar dune argumentation qui va lui permettre de nous battre, nous devons lempcher de parvenir au bout de sa dmonstration en interrompant  temps le cours de la discussion, en nous esquivant ou en dtournant le dbat vers dautres propositions.
> 
> ex. : Lorsque ladversaire vous dit que vous avez tort, faites-lui remarquer que son lacet de
> soulier est dtach.





> 20. CONCLURE
> Si nous lui avons demand les prmisses et quil les a admises, il faut, non pas lui demander en plus la conclusion, mais la tirer nous-mme ; et mme sil manque lune ou lautre des prmisses, nous la considrerons comme admise et tirerons la conclusion. Nous donnerons ainsi lillusion  ladversaire quil approuve de fait cette conclusion puisque ce sont ses prmisses qui la soutiennent.


Et encore, je n'en met que quelques uns, mais au cours des dbats  l'Assemble Nationale on a facilement couvert, si ce n'est la totalit, la majorit des stratagmes noncs dans ce livre.




> C'est ce qui est bien dommage, le meilleur orateur  raison. (On a vu ce que a a donn en 35)
> C'est quand mme dingue que le "public" ne soit pas plus critique et ne prenne pas plus de reculs.


On joue sur le social. Pour ne pas se faire avoir, il faut tre "intellectuellement indpendant", c'est  dire avoir suffisamment de bagage pour savoir faire ses propres jugements. a ne veut pas dire tre expert en tout, mais a veut dire se rendre compte de ce qu'on sait, de ce qu'on ne sait pas, et de le reconnatre de faon  orienter la discussion en consquence (demander des explications, ralentir la discussion, rappeler des dfinitions, etc.). Sinon, on joue sur ton ego pour te faire dire des aberrations et on exploite ces failles pour tenir ton raisonnement en chec. Le truc, c'est qu'une telle indpendance intellectuelle ne s'enseigne pas  l'cole, du coup seuls une motivation personnelle et un environnement adapt te permettent de l'obtenir.

Il y a une inertie dans tous. Il ne faut pas croire qu'il suffit de dire une chose pour qu'elle soit comprise dans l'instant, avec toute sa subtilit. Il est donc primordial d'adapter le rythme de la discussion pour que tout le monde comprenne. A contrario, quelqu'un qui voudra se jouer de l'autre adoptera un rythme effrn et des phrases ambigus, ne laissant pas le temps de traiter l'information. Et a ne se limite pas  une chelle rduite : la procdure acclre en est un exemple.

----------


## lilive26

> Si cette loi est promulgue le seul canal qui ne seras pas surveill seras le satellite mais vus que chez les oprateurs satellite tu  le quotta et des dbit de l'ordre du 12 Mga Bits/s max c'est pas trible


Hello,
Je suis sur une connexion satellite (Tooway).
C'est exact qu'il y a le quota, trs contraignant  ::roll:: , mais le dbit tourne plutt autour de 15/18 mbts.

Les revendeurs de contrat Tooway comme Connexion Verte , Sat2Way, Alsatis n'ont effectivement pas la surveillance de nos communications car toute la partie technique est gre par Eutelsat-Skylogic.

Eutelsat, par contre, effectue dj une surveillance trs minutieuse de nos changes et peuvent actuellement nous brider selon le type de connexion (FTP, P2P, ...) afin de sauvegarder la bande passante disponible sur le Satellite (KA-Sat).

Et Eutelsat marche main dans la main avec l'tat franais, ils ne doivent avoir aucun scrupule pour ''partager'' avec les services de renseignements tout ce qui circule sur leurs satellites.
En plus ils grent des connexions sur tout le bassin mditerranen et l'Europe : une mine d'or pour les services de renseignements !  ::mrgreen:: 
Je pense que la ''boite noire'' est dj depuis bien longtemps en service chez eux ...  ::?: 

Par contre il est exacte que les serveurs distants auxquels nous nous connectons sont ''aveugles'' quand  notre identification et golocalisation car tout le trafic passe par un hub en Italie  Turin.
L'adresse IP qui est affecte  un client Tooway est ''fictive'' et artificiellement marque comme franaise ou allemande ou anglaise ... afin de dverrouiller les services qui ncessitent une golocalisation (comme leboncoin.fr par exemple)

De plus les clients Tooway se trouvent runis dans un rseau interne appartenant  Eutelsat derrire un pare-feu aux normes militaires.
Les ports d'entre sont ferms. Il est impossible (sauf contrat pro trs onreux ou VPN) de pouvoir accder  une IP publique depuis l'extrieur du rseau de d'Eutelsat-Skylogic.

----------


## Traroth2

> Effectivement. Et j'ai cit plusieurs fois _l'art d'avoir toujours raison_, et il y est clairement fait mention que l'important n'est pas d'tre dans le vrai, mais que l'auditoire pense qu'on l'est. Et il y a des stratagmes qui vont prcisment dans cette direction. Parmi les plus videntes :


Le texte intgral :

https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/L%E2%...oujours_raison

----------


## marsupial

En fait ceux qui sont pour croient qu'ils ne feront pas partie du mitard.

Quelqu'un peut leur expliquer qu'ils se gourent : pas la patience de leur expliquer que le systme a fait joujou avec Mesrine  des fins politiques avant de le librer au M50 et  la mitrailleuse lourde  ramens d' Algrie ?
Exactement comme Ben Laden.

"Mesrine d'un ct, Boulin de l'autre. Un partout, la balle au centre."  Coluche - extrait des interdits de Coluche

----------


## Traroth2

Bien aprs le vote, qui a eu lieu la semaine dernire, je viens de recevoir une rponse de Franois de Rugy, prsident du groupe ECOLO. Pour le coup, il indique clairement que la rponse n'est PAS personnalise. A la limite, c'est plus honnte comme a :

"Bonjour,

Au cours des semaines prcdentes, vous avez t nombreuses et nombreux  minterroger sur le projet de loi relatif au renseignement, ce dont je vous remercie.

Sil mest impossible de rpondre  chacune et  chacun dentre vous individuellement, jai souhait expliquer les raisons de mon vote dans  un article publi sur mon site : http://www.francoisderugy.fr/2015/05...s-de-mon-vote/

En esprant que ce texte contribuera  apporter des lments de rponse aux interrogations qui mont t adresses, je reste  votre disposition et vous prie de croire en lexpression de mes sentiments les meilleurs,

Franois de Rugy
Dput de Loire Atlantique
Co-prsident du groupe cologiste
01.40.63.69.94"

Merci pour ce commentaire qui vient bien aprs la bataille, monsieur le dput. a montre quelle ide vous vous faites du dbat d'ide : vous parlez, nous coutons... Bon, c'est toujours mieux que les nombreux dputs et ministres qui ne se sentent mme pas obligs de rpondre du tout. Quoique...

----------


## Traroth2

Je ne sais pas si tout le monde a vu a :

http://www.lcp.fr/videos/reportages/...ur-les-deputes

Donc, en gros, nous, les citoyens, le peuple, quoi, nous n'aurions pas la lgitimit pour "faire pression" sur les dputs. On ne marche pas sur la tte, l ???

----------


## Spartacusply

Dj post page prcdente, mais oui tout bonnement scandaleux.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Pour ceux qui voudraient lire des choses plus techniques sur la vie prive sur internet, je viens de suivre un sminaire "Privacy and Online Social Networks" de Balachander Krishnamurthy. Je vous met le lien vers ses publications pour les intresss :

http://www.research.att.com/~bala/papers/

Rsum du sminaire :
- aujourd'hui, la quasi totalit du flux web passe par le tracking de quelques grosses botes (Google, Microsoft, etc.)
- mme en utilisant les techniques les plus avances, il est pratiquement infaisable d'empcher ce tracking d'oprer (certaines infos passant par des endroits o, si tu bloque, c'est comme dbrancher la prise internet)
- il suffit de peu d'infos tout  fait banales pour identifier de manire unique quelqu'un
- il est tout  fait possible de rcolter des donnes relativement anonymes pour, lors d'un moment d'inattention, rcolter des donnes non anonymes qui permettent d'identifier la personne  l'origine des donnes anonymes prcdemment rcoltes

Et on s'apprte  autoriser ces beaux jouets (qui sont efficaces pour identifier les gens, pas les classer comme terroristes) entre les mains de notre gouvernement.

----------


## Traroth2

Concernant le snat, les discussions publiques auront lieu les 2, 3, 4 et 9 juin. Le rapporteur est Jean-Pierre Raffarin. Son avis peut tre trouv ici :

http://www.senat.fr/rap/a14-445/a14-445.html

D'ors et dj, des amendements ont t adopts par la commission aux affaires trangres,  la dfense et aux forces armes (qui s'occupe de ce projet de loi qui concerne pourtant les affaires intrieures franaises et non l'tranger). Notamment la rduction du collge du CNCTR de 13  9 personnes. Le snat dcide donc d'affaiblir le seul organisme de contrle prvu par cette loi. Super, non ?

----------


## Traroth2

Un petit guide pour se prmunir des effets de la nouvelle loi :

https://guide.boum.org/

Bon, on est presque tous des professionnels, ici, mais c'est toujours intressant...

Intressant aussi, les propos de Taubira dans une interview :

"Lorsque le journaliste lui a ensuite demand si, hors du gouvernement,  on laurait retrouve dans la rue  pour dfiler contre le projet de loi sur le renseignement, la ministre a rpondu tout de go :  videmment "

http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2015...eignement.html

----------


## BufferBob

dans le mme ton : https://twitter.com/AlexArchambault/...04556004876288

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> dans le mme ton : https://twitter.com/AlexArchambault/...04556004876288


Je ne vois pas pourquoi c'est dans le mme ton. En particulier, j'ai regard l'amendement incrimin et, non seulement il fait un parallle avec un organisme similaire (donc a s'applique dj pour d'autres raisons, notamment la fraude  la scu, l on veut la mme chose pour la fraude  l'emploi), mais en plus la fin de l'amendement stipule que ceux qui se verraient impacts par de tels contrles doivent recevoir une copie des documents qui ont servi  dcider. Autrement dit, on te dit "rembourse", mais on te sort les justificatifs. Cela te permet au moins d'avoir les preuves en cas d'abus.

Cela dit, le ct "toujours plus d'accs aux donnes" est toujours critiquable, mais a on le dit depuis le dbut, on va pas le rpter  chaque fois.

----------


## BufferBob

> Cela dit, le ct "toujours plus d'accs aux donnes" est toujours critiquable, mais a on le dit depuis le dbut, on va pas le rpter  chaque fois.


oh ben m'en voyez navr, si en aussi peu de mots sur un topic j'arrive  tomber dans le lieu commun ou l'impertinence totale je n'ose imaginer ce que ce serait si j'tais hautement prolixe  chacun de mes posts  ::lol::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Comme signal, je n'ai pas compris en quoi c'tait du mme ton que le post qui te prcdait. Pour le reste, j'ai quand mme donn mon point de vue... mais rassure-moi, j'ai encore le droit d'en avoir un, n'est-ce pas {^_^} ?

----------


## BufferBob

> Comme signal, je n'ai pas compris en quoi c'tait du mme ton que le post qui te prcdait.


c'est du mme ton -et donc dans sa continuit- que le reste de la discussion en fait, comme tu l'as finalement remarqu :



> Cela dit, le ct "toujours plus d'accs aux donnes" est toujours critiquable


c'est prcisment a, et d'ajouter dans la foule :



> mais a on le dit depuis le dbut, on va pas le rpter  chaque fois.


 quoi je te rpondrais donc si tu me permets de remprunter tes mots encore une fois,



> j'ai quand mme donn mon point de vue... mais rassure-moi, j'ai encore le droit d'en avoir un, n'est-ce pas {^_^} ?


sans victimisation aucune, bien videment.

----------


## Traroth2

Comme les dbats commencent demain, j'ai remis a, niveau bombardement de mails. J'ai crit aux 5 snateurs du Bas-Rhin (dont un de mes anciens professeurs quand j'tais tudiant. Marrant comme le monde est petit), o je suis inscrit sur les listes lectorales,  Jean-Pierre Raffarin et aux 6 prsidents de groupe du snat : Bruno Retailleau (UMP), Didier Guillaume (groupe socialiste), Franois Zocchetto (UDI-UC), liane Assassi (GCRC), Jacques Mzard (RDSE) et Jean-Vincent Plac (groupe cologiste) :

"Madame la snatrice,

Le Snat, et notamment le groupe GCRC, que vous prsidez, va devoir se prononcer  partir du 2 juin 2015 sur le projet de loi relatif au renseignement.

Comme vous le savez, le gouvernement a fait le choix de soumettre ce texte  la procdure acclre confisquant ainsi un vritable dbat, garant dun fonctionnement dmocratique. De mme il entretient la confusion sur lobjet de ce texte, prsent  tort comme une loi antiterroriste, il organise en fait une surveillance gnralise de la socit tout entire.

La communication gouvernementale ne doit pas vous tromper : en fait dencadrement, ce projet entrine les pratiques illgales des services et lgalise, dans de vastes domaines de la vie sociale, des mthodes de surveillance lourdement intrusives. Vous vous tes certainement indign en juin 2013 contre les pratiques de la NSA dnonces par Edward Snowden, or ce texte ajoute des moyens de surveillance gnralise comparables  ceux de la NSA, sans apporter de garanties pour les liberts individuelles et pour le respect de la vie prive : cration de  botes noires  destines  scanner le Web indistinctement, collecte de masse de donnes personnelles, dure de conservation allonge jusqu cinq ans pour certaines donnes, opacit des moyens dexploitation de ces donnes

Les mthodes de surveillance sont massives, le contrle inconsistant. Le texte qui vous est soumis porte un dsquilibre liberticide : lusage de techniques de surveillance est entre les mains de lexcutif, sans contrle solide. Vous pourrez constater que la Commission nationale de contrle des techniques de renseignement (CNCTR), soi-disant garante des liberts, ne disposera ni des pouvoirs ni des moyens ncessaires pour accomplir efficacement sa mission. Le Premier ministre pourra toujours passer outre son avis, et elle ne pourra rien interrompre par elle-mme. Le gouvernement se refuse  assurer un contrle systmatique et indpendant a priori des demandes des services et organise un contrle a posteriori illusoire, ainsi la CNCTR naura accs quaux enregistrements que les services voudront bien lui soumettre. La saisine du juge administratif restera alatoire et la procdure asymtrique, les principes processuels fondamentaux cdant devant le secret dfense.

Cette loi concernera tous les citoyens : non seulement parce que les mthodes relvent de la surveillance de masse, mais aussi parce que le texte tend dangereusement le champ daction des services spcialiss. La surveillance pourra sabattre sur les mouvements sociaux et politiques, au titre de la  prvention des violences collectives  et sur tout citoyen qui, dnonant des pratiques industrielles nfastes, porterait atteinte aux  intrts conomiques ou industriels essentiels de la France . Ce projet est une menace pour les liberts politiques et les mobilisations  venir.

La libert et la sret, droits naturels et imprescriptibles reconnus par la Dclaration des droits de lHomme et du citoyen sont menacs.

Vous devez refuser ce simulacre de dbat et exiger une discussion dmocratique protgeant chacun contre les drives dune socit de surveillance et assurant un contrle strict et indpendant de lactivit des services de renseignement.

Vous avez une lourde responsabilit, celle de prendre le risque de voter une loi intrinsquement mauvaise qui risquerait de ltre encore plus entre de mauvaises mains

En tant qu'lecteur et citoyen, je vous demande, madame la snatrice, de ne pas voter cette loi.

Je vous prie d'accepter l'expression de mes salutations respectueuses."

J'ai repris un mail-type de la LDH de Toulon, que j'ai un peu adapt : http://ldh-toulon.net/loi-renseignem...ons-avant.html. Si c'est pour avoir un mail-type en retour, ce n'est pas forcment la peine de faire plus. En fait, la seule chose qu'ils font avec ces mails, c'est les compter, je pense.

Pour trouver des snateurs : http://www.senat.fr/elus.html. Chaque snateur a une notice biographique donnant son adresse e-mail officielle.

Je viens d'envoyer les mails. Je vous tiendrais au courant des (ventuelles) rponses. Pour ma premire srie de mails, aux dputs, ministres et prsident, j'ai eu en tout 3 rponses...

----------


## Neckara

J'ai regard ce dbat : 



Si j'ai bien compris, aucune sanction n'est prvue en cas de transgression de la loi.
Dj qu'elle est trs permissive, si, en plus, on va plus loin, on aura aucune sanction pnale.

Cette loi ne fixe aucun cadre lgal vu qu'elle ne fixe pas de limite par l'absence de sanctions.

----------


## Traroth2

J'ai eu une rponse de Jacques Bigot, snateur PS du Bas-Rhin :

"Monsieur,

Par votre courriel reu hier, vous avez tenu  attirer mon attention sur le projet de loi n 2669 relatif au renseignement. Plus particulirement, vous mavez fait part de votre position sur ce texte. Vous avez d'ailleurs eu l'amabilit de me transmettre une note fort intressante. Je vous en remercie.

Jai pris bonne note de vos proccupations. Ce texte a t adopt le mardi 5 mai dernier  lAssemble nationale (vous trouverez ici les comptes rendus des dbats). Examin en commission des lois les 20 et 21 mai derniers, ce texte va tre discut en sance publique au Snat  partir de cette aprs-midi.

Le groupe socialiste du Snat, dont je suis membre, travaille attentivement sur le sujet depuis longtemps. Ainsi, Jean-Pierre Sueur, Snateur du Loiret, et Michel Delebarre, Snateur du Nord, chefs de file pour notre groupe ont procd  un grand nombre dauditions ; et jai moi-mme particip  plusieurs runions de travail.

Considrant quun quilibre entre la protection des liberts et la garantie de notre scurit peut tre trouv, le groupe socialiste du Snat a dpos une quarantaine damendements visant  prciser le texte. Vous les trouverez ici. On notera parmi nos amendements :

lamendement n121 prcisant que la protection des donnes personnelles fait partie intgrante du respect de la vie prive ;

lamendement n122 prcisant que latteinte  la vie prive ne peut tre quexceptionnelle ;

lamendement n128 tendant le principe du contingentement  lensemble des techniques de renseignements prvues par le texte ;

lamendement n134 renforant les pouvoirs de la CNCTR dont lavis sera rput dfavorable sil nest pas rendu dans les dlais prvus ;

lamendement n143 fixe un dlai de conservation des renseignements chiffrs ou contenant des lments de cyberattaque ;

lamendement n149 tend le contrle de la CNCTR aux dispositifs de recueil ;

l'amendement n152 permet  la CNCTR de solliciter la CNIL, le Dfenseur des droits et lARCEP ;

lamendement n157 prcise que les traitements automatiss ne peuvent donner lieu aucune reproduction durable, provisoire, transitoire ou accessoire des informations et documents, mme anonymiss ;

l'amendement n160 rduit le dlai maximal de captation de deux mois  30 jours ;

l'amendement n164 renforce le rle du juge de la cadre de linscription doffice au fichier judiciaire national automatis des auteurs dinfractions terroristes ;

Enfin, je ne peux vous dire aujourdhui quel sera mon vote sur ce texte car cela dpendra des discussions en sance sur le texte et de ladoption ou non de certains de nos amendements. Par ailleurs, je vous rappelle que notre groupe est depuis septembre dernier minoritaire dans lhmicycle.

Je vous prie de croire, Monsieur, en lexpression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.

Jacques Bigot
Snateur du Bas-Rhin"

(Disclaimer : j'ai d effectuer un petit travail de reconstitution sur les liens pour les adapter  la syntaxe de dvp. Je n'ai pas remis les liens sur chaque amendement, d'ailleurs. La signature tait une jpeg avec l'adresse du snat et un numro de tlphone qui ne se trouve pas sur sa page de profil sur senat.fr et que j'ai prfr ne pas remettre. J'imagine bien que c'est un secrtariat quelconque, mais j'ai juste la flemme de vrifier, et je ne vois pas tellement  quoi a servirait ici).

Les amendements me paraissent plutt positifs. Mais bon, forcment, je ne peux pas m'empcher de remarquer que le PS n'est pas majoritaire au snat et que ces amendements ont peu de chances d'tre adopts. Les snateurs UMP semblent plutt aller vers un durcissement. Je pense qu'on risque d'avoir l'occasion de savoir si oui ou non Jacques Bigot va refuser de voter la loi si ces amendements ne sont pas adopts...

----------


## Traroth2

> J'ai regard ce dbat : 
> 
> 
> 
> Cette loi ne fixe aucun cadre lgal vu qu'elle ne fixe pas de limite par l'absence de sanctions.


Ce qui voudrait dire que l'un des seuls arguments des dfenseurs de cette loi, l'encadrement des activits de renseignement, est encore plus bidon qu'on l'imaginait.

----------


## Traroth2

Le vote solennel au snat doit avoir lieu demain. La ligue des droits de l'homme appelle  un rassemblement ce soir place de la rpublique  Paris  18h, pour ceux que a intresse...

http://www.ldh-france.org/appel-au-r...generalisee-3/

Je signale aussi ce site : http://sous-surveillance.fr/#/

Je me permets de faire remarquer un truc assez saisissant : j'ai crit au prsident, au premier ministre,  2 ministres (Bernard Cazeneuve, le ministre de l'intrieur, on ne peut pas le contacter du tout, comme a, il n'est pas ennuy par ce que les citoyens pourraient avoir  dire),  8 dputs et  12 snateurs  propos d'un sujet important pour leur exposer ma proccupation lgitime de citoyen. Et je n'ai eu en tout que 4 rponses : de la directrice de cabinet du prsident (il semble qu'il y ait toujours une rponse quand on crit  l'Elyse, c'est une tradition), de 2 dputs et d'un snateur. Je trouve a vraiment trs peu, pour 24 messages. La plupart n'ont mme pas trouv utile de rpondre par un mail-type. Je pense que a donne la mesure de l'intrt que porte la classe politique aux proccupations des citoyens. Si on pouvait tous la fermer bien gentiment, a les arrangerait plutt bien, j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Le vote solennel au snat doit avoir lieu demain. La ligue des droits de l'homme appelle  un rassemblement ce soir place de la rpublique  Paris  18h, pour ceux que a intresse...
> 
> http://www.ldh-france.org/appel-au-r...generalisee-3/
> 
> Je signale aussi ce site : http://sous-surveillance.fr/#/
> 
> Je me permets de faire remarquer un truc assez saisissant : j'ai crit au prsident, au premier ministre,  2 ministres (Bernard Cazeneuve, le ministre de l'intrieur, on ne peut pas le contacter du tout, comme a, il n'est pas ennuy par ce que les citoyens pourraient avoir  dire),  8 dputs et  12 snateurs  propos d'un sujet important pour leur exposer ma proccupation lgitime de citoyen. Et je n'ai eu en tout que 4 rponses : de la directrice de cabinet du prsident (il semble qu'il y ait toujours une rponse quand on crit  l'Elyse, c'est une tradition), de 2 dputs et d'un snateur. Je trouve a vraiment trs peu, pour 24 messages. La plupart n'ont mme pas trouv utile de rpondre par un mail-type. Je pense que a donne la mesure de l'intrt que porte la classe politique aux proccupations des citoyens. Si on pouvait tous la fermer bien gentiment, a les arrangerait plutt bien, j'ai l'impression.


+

Pire encore certains locaux ont une vision trs manichenne de cette loi  ::(:

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Merci Traroth2 pour cette tude de ractivit de nos politiques, certes limite mais parlante. Moi qui tais curieux mais trop fainant pour le faire, me voil satisfait... enfin c'est une faon de parler (la question a trouv rponse, indpendamment du ct satisfaisant de la rponse en elle-mme).

----------


## goomazio

> La plupart n'ont mme pas trouv utile de rpondre par un mail-type. Je  pense que a donne la mesure de l'intrt que porte la classe politique  aux proccupations des citoyens.


Il faut tre raliste. Rpondre  tous les citoyens ? Bien sur que non. Rien que pour rpondre aux "joyeux anniversaires" sur Facebook, certaines personnes devraient engager une secrtaire pendant une journe ou deux  ::aie:: 



Doivent-ils seulement lire le courrier ? Risquer de lire 1000 fois la mme chose, ce qu'ils ont dj lu dans le rapport de la secrtaire ou de l'expert de cabinet ?


Mais en plus, c'est un peu comme les cancres  l'cole qui ont toujours une excuse. Ils en auront toujours une aussi. Peut-tre n'ont-ils pas su rpondre tellement ils ont t flood (serveur de mail de l'assemble toujours dans les choux ?  ::aie:: )

----------


## Traroth2

Sans surprise, la loi a t vot par le snat, hier. 251 voix pour, 68 voix contre.

http://www.senat.fr/seances/s201506/...o.html#par_509

Le compte-rendu est encore provisoire et ne contient pas le dtail des votes, pour l'instant.

Un autre rassemblement est prvu le jour prcdent l'examen de la loi par le conseil constitutionnel (puisque Hollande l'a saisi), je crois. Je mettrais les dates quand je les aurais.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Le projet de loi sur le renseignement largement approuv par le Snat*
*il sera dfinitivement adopt en juillet*

Le controvers projet de loi sur le renseignement a t adopt, sans surprise, par le Snat.  251 snateurs, constitus en majorit de lUMP et des socialistes, ont vot pour,  contre 68, majoritairement les groupes Front de gauche et cologiste.

Ce projet de loi avait dj t largement approuv le 5 mai dernier en premire lecture par lAssemble nationale. Sur 566 dputs, 438 avaient vot pour, 86 contre et 42 se sont abstenus.

Les dbats au sein du Snat ont eu lieu les 2, 3 et 4 juin. Les snateurs ont apport quelques modifications au texte, en ce qui concerne notamment les boites noires, le point le plus critiqu de ce projet de loi.

Le projet de loi sur le renseignement a t institu par le gouvernement dans une procdure acclre (une lecture par chambre) pour donner aux services de renseignement un cadre lgal dans le recours  des outils despionnage.

Il autorise notamment la collecte des mtadonnes sur les citoyens via  limplmentation des boites noires sur les rseaux des oprateurs et des hbergeurs ou encore le recours  des  Imsi-catchers , des appareils qui permettent, en imitant le fonctionnement d'une antenne-relais, d'intercepter les tlphones portables, leurs donnes de connexion ou d'couter les conversations.

Pour de nombreux opposants  ce projet, dont les entreprises de lIT et les acteurs de la socit civile, il ouvre la voie  une surveillance de masse des Franais, ce qui reprsente une menace importante pour leur vie prive.

Le gouvernement a notamment profit des attentats terroristes contre la France cette anne pour dfendre le bien-fond de cette loi. _ Ceux qui portent atteinte aujourdhui aux droits de lhomme, ce ne sont pas les services () mais ce sont les terroristes ! Ce sont eux qui constituent un vritable danger pour les valeurs fondamentales de la Rpublique ! Ce sont eux qui aujourdhui sattaquent  des journalistes,  des Franais parce quils sont de confession juive,  des policiers parce quils portent luniforme, et qui pourraient demain sattaquer  dautres personnes qui sont dtentrices de lautorit publique !_ , a dclar   le ministre de lIntrieur, Bernard Cazeneuve, au Snat le 3 juin.

Une commission mixte paritaire (7 dputs, 7 snateurs) doit se concerter pour trouver une version commune aux deux chambres.  Le texte sera soumis aux dputs le 24 juin puis au Snat le lendemain. Il sera adopt dfinitivement dans le courant du mois de juillet, pendant la session extraordinaire prvue au Parlement.

Par cette loi, la France adopte une sorte de  Patrioct Act , alors que les tats-Unis ont rcemment apport des reformes pour mieux garantir la protection de la vie prive des citoyens. De plus, lefficacit de cette loi est douteuse, car une masse importante de donnes sera engloutie par les services de renseignement, qui  auront du mal  faire le tri avec les ressources dont ils disposent.

*Source* : site du Snat

----------


## Traroth2

Et une adoption dfinitive en plein mois de juillet, une !

Bon, maintenant, il faut trouver les noms des membres de la commission paritaire.

----------


## Angelsafrania

Pourquoi on ne peut pas filtrer toutes les lettres (donc les ouvrir puis les lire et enfin les analyser) ? Parce que c'est une atteinte  la vie priv ? 
La loi autorise de le faire sous certaine condition (pour les douane et sur autorisation d'un juge).
Quelles sont les critres pour un douanier pour ouvrir la lettre (interception) ? son aspect, son poids, sa provenance (les critres on les connait pas trop), mais cette dcision se fait avant de l'ouvrir.

Pour les change informatique par internet c'est pareil, la loi autorise de le faire mais sans l'avale d'un juge (mauvais point).
On ne connait pas plus les critres d'interception, mais dans le cas prsent on ouvre et analyse avant de prendre la dcision (trs mauvais point).
Et de plus contrairement  un douanier le logiciel pourra filtr beaucoup plus de trafique (dangereux vu qu'on ouvre/intercepte tout).
La cerise sur le gteau : on peut stoker l'information sans que vous le sachiez (bon pour une lettre c'est faisable aussi mais moins facilement).

Donc on stock des informations sur vous sans le savoir, sans connaitre les critres, sans qu'aucun juge ne l'autorise. Vu qu'on ne le sais pas, ils peuvent gard les informations autant de temps qu'ils veulent.
a ouvre la porte  plein de connerie (comme de l'usurpation didentit, chantage ...). Il faut pas croire que a sera tout beau tout rose des employs dtournerons des donnes  d'autre fin.

Certes on dira que c'tait dj le cas, oui mais c'tait pas autoris, maintenant que a le sera on va avoir droit  une gnralisation en France de ses botes noires. (si elles sont pas noires elles servent  rien en plus).

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Un rsum pour les amendements rejets/accepts ? Dire d'valuer l'effet du passage au Snat sur la loi.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pourquoi on ne peut pas filtrer toutes les lettres (donc les ouvrir puis les lire et enfin les analyser) ? Parce que c'est une atteinte  la vie priv ? 
> La loi autorise de le faire sous certaine condition (pour les douane et sur autorisation d'un juge).
> Quelles sont les critres pour un douanier pour ouvrir la lettre (interception) ? son aspect, son poids, sa provenance (les critres on les connait pas trop), mais cette dcision se fait avant de l'ouvrir.
> 
> Pour les change informatique par internet c'est pareil, la loi autorise de le faire mais sans l'avale d'un juge (mauvais point).
> On ne connait pas plus les critres d'interception, mais dans le cas prsent on ouvre et analyse avant de prendre la dcision (trs mauvais point).
> Et de plus contrairement  un douanier le logiciel pourra filtr beaucoup plus de trafique (dangereux vu qu'on ouvre/intercepte tout).
> La cerise sur le gteau : on peut stoker l'information sans que vous le sachiez (bon pour une lettre c'est faisable aussi mais moins facilement).
> 
> ...


C'est bien l le problme. Les parlementaires et les gouvernants, et malheureusement aussi une bonne partie du public, semblent trouver normal qu'on puisse contrler l'activit numrique des gens bien plus facilement et sans contrle que leur activit IRL.

Si on demandait aux gens de porter un traceur qui permette de suivre tous leurs dplacements et d'couter toutes leurs conversations, d'accepter l'installation de camras chez eux, d'accepter qu'on lise leur courrier papier, ils dresseraient des barricades ! Mais la mme chose dans le monde numrique, a passe. Je ne comprends pas. La seule explication que j'ai, c'est que beaucoup de gens continuent  voir leur activit en ligne comme quelque chose de futile et de sans importance. En 2015, c'est videmment une grave erreur. Activit professionnelle, vie prive, consommation, dmarches administratives, sant, banque... Tout passe par l'activit en ligne, maintenant. Malgr les rvlations successives, les gens ne le comprennent toujours pas, j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Kropernic

Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que pour le commun des mortels, le monde numrique, c'est magique...  Ils n'ont aucune ide de comment a fonctionne.  Donc aucune ide de ce qui est possible et de ce qu'une loi de ce genre peut avoir comme consquence...

----------


## Traroth2

> Un rsum pour les amendements rejets/accepts ? Dire d'valuer l'effet du passage au Snat sur la loi.


Je n'ai pas de rsum prcis, mais j'avais lu des trucs  droite et  gauche. Je n'ai pas l'impression que le snat ait modifi fondamentalement le texte. La commission paritaire peut encore changer des choses...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ba coute, l'Assemble Nationale a propos des bons trucs et finalement quasiment rien n'a t accept par le gouvernement, l pareil avec le Snat... je doute que ce soit 7 membres de chacune des deux chambres qui fera la diffrence {'^_^}. Surtout que c'est cens revoir le texte s'il y a dsaccord entre les deux chambres, mais l les deux ont vot pour... Perso je m'attends plus  rien de ce ct l, et j'attends plutt de voir du ct du Conseil Constitutionnel avec la QPC de la FDN.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ba coute, l'Assemble Nationale a propos des bons trucs et finalement quasiment rien n'a t accept par le gouvernement, l pareil avec le Snat... je doute que ce soit 7 membres de chacune des deux chambres qui fera la diffrence {'^_^}. Surtout que c'est cens revoir le texte s'il y a dsaccord entre les deux chambres, mais l les deux ont vot pour... Perso je m'attends plus  rien de ce ct l, et j'attends plutt de voir du ct du Conseil Constitutionnel avec la QPC de la FDN.


D'aprs une connaissance qui bosse au parlement, en gros, dans un texte finalement vot, il y a 60% qui vient du projet de loi tel qu'adopt en conseil des ministres, 30% qui vient du travail en commission et seulement 10% provenant des amendements adopts en sance plnire. Autant dire que quand l'assemble ou le snat commencent  dbattre, l'essentiel est dj tranch...

----------


## melka one

maintenant que l'etat a un controle total sur la surveillance et les informations des citoyens il ne rete plus qu'a voter pour le (la) mauvais president comme ca a ete fait dans les anns 30 un certains monsieur H....r le trie sera plus simple a mettre en oeuvre et plus efficace

----------


## yonisolo

La dcision prise par des incomptents dans le domaine IT, ils gobent juste ce qu'on leur fait entendre... L'adoption de cette loi est juste la lgalisation de ce qui se fait dj de manire illgale.... Et quand la loi va tre passe les mdias vont nous inonder de dcouvertes grce  ce dispositif, ils nous prennent vraiment pour des c***.

----------


## Dtal

C'est tonnant j'ai cru entendre dans tout mdias que juste qu' prsent tous les terrorismes/tueurs qui sont passs  l'acte en France taient tous connus des services de renseignement comme des gens dangereux donc a prouve que le reprage fonctionne dj sans le "Patriot Act"  la Franaise, mais la question c'est pourquoi ils les ont laisser faire. Ils attendaient patiemment le flagrant dlit  :8O: 

Cette loi va passer en force et permettre de redfinir la lgalit, pour obtenir des informations sur tout et tout le monde pour toute sorte d'intrt de l'tat franais et de l'europe: scientifique, industrielle, conomique et surtout financier et oui faut aussi prendre cela en compte, il n'y a pas que la grande faade de la lutte contre le terrorisme comme bons nombres de lois en France cette loi possdent de nombreux tiroirs et interprtation possible. Avec une telle loi la traque des gens qui s'vadent de la prison fiscal qu'est la France va s'intensifier et donc rapporter gros.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Avec une telle loi la traque des gens qui s'vadent de la prison fiscal qu'est la France va s'intensifier et donc rapporter gros.


Et non, parce que ceux qui rapporteraient le plus sont les gros monstres capables de faire de l'vasion fiscales, ceux-l mme qui tentent de faire accepter le secret des affaires (il y a une ptition contre si a vous intresse) et la possibilit de porter plainte contre un tat. Donc avec le premier qui leur permet de cacher ce qu'ils font, et le second qui leur permet de dtrousser les tats si ceux-ci vont  l'encontre de leur profit, autant dire que c'est pas demain qu'on les verra payer leurs impts (qu'ils vitent de manire lgale, rappelons-le, ils ont donc toutes les raisons du monde de porter plainte).

----------


## Iradrille

> Si on demandait aux gens de porter un traceur qui permette de suivre tous leurs dplacements et d'couter toutes leurs conversations, d'accepter l'installation de camras chez eux, d'accepter qu'on lise leur courrier papier, ils dresseraient des barricades ! Mais la mme chose dans le monde numrique, a passe. Je ne comprends pas.


C'est drlement proche d'un smartphone ce que tu dcris l.




> La seule explication que j'ai, c'est que beaucoup de gens continuent  voir leur activit en ligne comme quelque chose de futile et de sans importance. En 2015, c'est videmment une grave erreur. Activit professionnelle, vie prive, consommation, dmarches administratives, sant, banque... Tout passe par l'activit en ligne, maintenant. Malgr les rvlations successives, les gens ne le comprennent toujours pas, j'ai l'impression.


C'est une explication possible (la peur du terrorisme n'est pas assez prsente en France pour servir de justification comme aux US par exemple).

Peut tre aussi que beaucoup de gens ne se rendent pas compte de la quantit d'informations que les gouvernements absorbent / vont pouvoir absorber.
C'est pareil pour les grosses entreprises (Google / Facebook / ...) et  expliquerait en parti le "droit  l'oubli" : les gens acceptent de donner toutes leurs donnes sans rellement le savoir, et s'en rendent compte trop tard.

M'enfin en pratique pas grand chose va changer IMO, il est plus que probable que ces informations soient dj rcoltes, a deviendra "simplement" lgal.

Je reste quand mme surpris qu'une telle lois passe en France aussi peut de temps aprs la polmique de Snowden, je pensais la France "au dessus de tout a".

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je reste quand mme surpris qu'une telle lois passe en France aussi peut de temps aprs la polmique de Snowden, je pensais la France "au dessus de tout a".


Je suis curieux de savoir comment Snowden est pass  la TV, en particulier la diffrence de couverture entre les divulgations de Snowden et les attentats terroristes. Si les seconds ont t davantage couverts, et surtout dcrits de manire plus motionnelle, a n'a rien d'tonnant d'avoir un tel vote. Pour ma part a fait longtemps que je ne regarde plus la TV et que je me documente moi-mme sur Internet, donc mon biais c'est moi qui le fais, mais pour la majeure partie de la population votante...

----------


## SurferIX

> Si on pouvait tous la fermer bien gentiment, a les arrangerait plutt bien, j'ai l'impression.


Si on pouvait tous la fermer bien gentiment, *et continuer de les engraisser par notre travail*, a les arrangerait plutt bien, j'ai l'impression.

----------


## athlon64

Bonjour,




> Afin de surveiller des suspects, le texte de loi prvoit de nombreuses interceptions  distance (e-mails, conversations tlphoniques, SMS...) mais aussi la pose de micros et camras dans des lieux ou des vhicules. Le texte du Snat prvoit que l'ensemble des renseignements ainsi collects seront dtruits au terme de certaines dures :
> 
> 30 jours pour les correspondances et "les paroles captes",
> 6 mois pour les golocalisations et les images vido,
> 3 ans pour les donnes de connexion, aussi appeles mtadonnes (qui donnent le dtail de qui crit un e-mail  qui,  quelle heure, etc.).
> *Et, en cas de cryptage des donnes, ces dlais ne s'appliquent qu'" compter de leur dchiffrement*".


 source nouvel obs

*Ces dlais ne s'appliquent qu'" compter de leur dchiffrement*, et si on duplique la donne  et qu'on dchiffre la copie  au Maroc on pourra donc toujours conserver   jamais l'original  en France ?   ::mouarf::   a ne m'tonne pas que les hommes de lois salarment du flou que reflte cette loi. 
Ben en fait  il faut dsormais prendre le bon cot des choses et voir lapprobation de cette  loi par le snat comme  une bonne chose. Pourquoi ?

-On sait bien de part les rvlations de Snowden, du dput autrichien Peter Pilz, du GCHQ (services secret britanniques), ..., que la France tait dj "surveille" par ses propres services secrets en collaboration avec la NSA. Quand on sait que la NSA travaille avec Microsoft, Google, Apple, on se calme et on ne se prend pas la tte avec  la possibilit que donne cette nouvelle loi d'installer des camras caches pour nous surveiller, car le smartphone qu'on trane sur nous, le fait dj. Prenez une appli quelconque, sous Android au hasard et avant de l'installer lisez les conditions, vous verrez qu'elle demande accs   votre liste des contacts , sms, photos, positions, etc. Ou par exemple on sait que toutes nos donnes sont  stockes sur des disques durs, il y a quelques annes la liste des fabricants tait longue, mais actuellement si votre disque est rcent et que vous tes pas en SSD il ne serait pas tonnant que votre disque soit un Western Digital(NSA USA), un Seagate(NSA USA) ou un Toshiba(NSA JAP]... Ils se sont tous rachets.

-Cette loi est liberticide dans la mesure o on serait une dmocratie participative digne de ce nom, mais nous sommes dans une rpublique "dmocratique" et dans celle-ci les lus sont souverains, puis  prennent  les dcisions qu'ils veulent  la place des lecteurs. C'est ce qui est prvu   la base, qu'ils trahissent leurs lecteurs a c'est un autre dbat. Nous avons rcemment eu un parti qui a chang de nom pour s'appeler les rpublicains et tout a n'est pas anodin. En voyant les choses sous cet angle  on est moins choqu. D'ailleurs @epelboin prof   science Po qui est gnralement bien inform l'avait dit  noir sur blanc *il y a plus d'un an* 5m45s  6m00  https://youtu.be/QVBRC9MmZJk?t=5m45s  . Je vous conseille vivement de le suivre sur twitter, c'est un vrai rgal.

-*Mme sans cette loi nous serions surveills par les technologies*, donc il vaut mieux voir le bon ct en pensant que cette loi  a rveill ceux qui ne l'taient pas encore et nous incite donc  se protger un minimum. Dsormais quand  vous tes au petit coin et que vous souhaitez jouer  mots croiss sur votre smartphone c'est  vos risques et prils  ::oops::  .




> Pour ma part a fait longtemps que je ne regarde plus la TV et que je me documente moi-mme sur Internet, donc mon biais c'est moi qui le fais, mais pour la majeure partie de la population votante...


 Donc  tu penses tre plus libre que les autres... La tl tu mets une chane, elle te montre ce qu'elle veut, sur internet dans un moteur de recherche tu tapes un mot il te sort ce qu'il veut en fonction de qui tu es, internet peut ds fois se rvler pire que la tl de plus tu es cibl et trs bien identifi contrairement  la tl. Dornavant crer un email grand compte sans donner son numro de tel ou un autre email  devient tache ardue, lavez vous constat ou pas ?  C'est arriv pratiquement au mme moment chez tous les grands acteurs, un hasard peut tre... Dsormais pour avoir un minimum de libert il faut dsormais avoir des comptences du niveau de ceux qu'on nomme aujourd'hui dans le langage populaire "hacker". Une nouvelle classe d'individus va donc merger dans la socit ces gens qui auront droit  un peu de libert et le reste qui sera aisment traqu ne serait-ce qu' des fins publicitaires. On frle la science fiction.

_Petit HS, d'ailleurs hier il m'est arriv un truc bizarre, je suis all sur un site pour acheter des pices de voitures   un collgue, je rentre la plaque d'immatriculation, je me vois proposer une liste de pices compatibles, que j'ajoute dans le panier sans valider, ensuite je me dis qu'il faudrait peut tre mieux faire valider par le garage,  j'imprime donc la liste que j'ai sous les yeux et reviens quelques heures plus tard aprs avoir consult le garagiste. Je rentre de nouveau la plaque d'immatriculation, le prix de la pice exacte(mme code de ref) que j'avais ajoute dans le panier  augment de 3 unitaire..._ Etant curieux j'ai effac mes cookies  pareil, je voulais changer d'IP pour voir s'il y avait ciblage IP ou li  ma plaque d'immatriculation, mais a me fatiguait j'ai juste pris une autre pice car j'aime pas tre pris pour un lapin... De manire gnrale les prix ils ont plutt tendance  baisser non ? Bref mystre, j'espre que les "mtadonnes" des boites noires ne seront pas vendues   des publicitaires et compagnies commerciales...

PS: ne faudrait-il pas ouvrir un autre fil ? Celui-ci qui traite du vote du snat s'ajoute   celui d'avant le vote a devient trop long  suivre.

----------


## marsupial

> Pourquoi on ne peut pas filtrer toutes les lettres (donc les ouvrir puis les lire et enfin les analyser) ? Parce que c'est une atteinte  la vie priv ? 
> La loi autorise de le faire sous certaine condition (pour les douane et sur autorisation d'un juge).
> Quelles sont les critres pour un douanier pour ouvrir la lettre (interception) ? son aspect, son poids, sa provenance (les critres on les connait pas trop), mais cette dcision se fait avant de l'ouvrir.
> 
> Pour les change informatique par internet c'est pareil, la loi autorise de le faire mais sans l'avale d'un juge (mauvais point).
> On ne connait pas plus les critres d'interception, mais dans le cas prsent on ouvre et analyse avant de prendre la dcision (trs mauvais point).
> Et de plus contrairement  un douanier le logiciel pourra filtr beaucoup plus de trafique (dangereux vu qu'on ouvre/intercepte tout).
> La cerise sur le gteau : on peut stoker l'information sans que vous le sachiez (bon pour une lettre c'est faisable aussi mais moins facilement).
> 
> ...


Aux Etats-Unis, tous les agents des services apprennent ds le dpart  faire avouer au suspect un crime en moins de 6 minutes mme s'il s'agit d'un innocent. En rsum, ils sont tous forms  rendre coupable mme le Pape car il s'agit de prouver son innocence et non sa culpabilit,  l'inverse de nos lois.

L'usurpation d'identit, peut-tre mais bien plus simple. Je l'ai dj exprim mais pas de manire explicite. Toutes les donnes stockes pourront extraire des profils de prsums coupables que l'ont fera avouer sous la contrainte ( nul doute que nos agents soient forms comme aux US ) afin de donner un "alibi"  un quelconque parti pris politico-financier. Quitte  dboucher sur une nouvelle loi. Non seulement un innocent sera sali et train dans la boue pour des raisons qu'il ignore, mais de plus une loi totalement injustifie, voire injuste, pourra en dcouler.

L rside le plus grand danger de la collecte massive de donnes sur les citoyens.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Donc  tu penses tre plus libre que les autres...


Je te serai gr de ne pas dcider pour moi de ce que je dois penser {^_^}. J'ai dis que mon biais, c'est moi qui le fais, dans le sens o c'est moi qui dcide de ce sur quoi je vais m'informer et o je vais prendre cette information, contrairement  la TV o le choix est bien plus limit. Notamment, quand je lis un article, j'ai la possibilit d'aller voir les sources cites (pour juger moi-mme) simplement en cliquant dessus, alors qu' la TV, mme si on te donne les sources, c'est  toi  faire l'effort d'aller chercher et d'accder  la source autrement (la TV n'tant pas -ou peu- interactive), ce que peu de monde fait.




> La tl tu mets une chane, elle te montre ce qu'elle veut, sur internet dans un moteur de recherche tu tapes un mot il te sort ce qu'il veut en fonction de qui tu es, internet peut ds fois se rvler pire que la tl de plus tu es cibl et trs bien identifi contrairement  la tl. Dornavant crer un email grand compte sans donner son numro de tel ou un autre email  devient tache ardue, lavez vous constat ou pas ?  C'est arriv pratiquement au mme moment chez tous les grands acteurs, un hasard peut tre... Dsormais pour avoir un minimum de libert il faut dsormais avoir des comptences du niveau de ceux qu'on nomme aujourd'hui dans le langage populaire "hacker". Une nouvelle classe d'individus va donc merger dans la socit ces gens qui auront droit  un peu de libert et le reste qui sera aisment traqu ne serait-ce qu' des fins publicitaires. On frle la science fiction.


Ben coute, tant moi-mme de ceux qui mettent les mains dans le "cambouis informatique", je pense pouvoir dire que ton argumentaire va plutt dans le sens o tu croyais que j'allais.




> _Petit HS, d'ailleurs hier il m'est arriv un truc bizarre, je suis all sur un site pour acheter des pices de voitures   un collgue, je rentre la plaque d'immatriculation, je me vois proposer une liste de pices compatibles, que j'ajoute dans le panier sans valider, ensuite je me dis qu'il faudrait peut tre mieux faire valider par le garage,  j'imprime donc la liste que j'ai sous les yeux et reviens quelques heures plus tard aprs avoir consult le garagiste. Je rentre de nouveau la plaque d'immatriculation, le prix de la pice exacte(mme code de ref) que j'avais ajoute dans le panier  augment de 3 unitaire..._ Etant curieux j'ai effac mes cookies  pareil, je voulais changer d'IP pour voir s'il y avait ciblage IP ou li  ma plaque d'immatriculation, mais a me fatiguait j'ai juste pris une autre pice car j'aime pas tre pris pour un lapin... De manire gnrale les prix ils ont plutt tendance  baisser non ? Bref mystre, j'espre que les "mtadonnes" des boites noires ne seront pas vendues   des publicitaires et compagnies commerciales...


Ce sont des pratiques marketing de plus en plus frquentes pour inciter l'acheteur  acheter au plus vite. L j'ai un vol Ryanair dans mon navigateur, il y a trois jours c'tait un aller retour pour 97 , puis le jour d'aprs c'tait 103 , et hier c'tait 108 .




> PS: ne faudrait-il pas ouvrir un autre fil ? Celui-ci qui traite du vote du snat s'ajoute   celui d'avant le vote a devient trop long  suivre.


Ben ce sont les articles qui se suivent dans la mme discussion, donc forcment, si tu rponds  l'article, tu rponds  la discussion complte. Je suis d'accord que c'est pas le _must_, mais c'est comme a que DVP s'organise.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

La CNIL et HADOPI y sont-ils pour quelques choses je suppose. La certitude de l'identit des salaris et usags de services informatiss aussi. Vous prfrez quoi? Usage du numro de carte d'identit et passeport ou un autre "truc" administratif pour vous protger et vous permettre d'accd  des services fichs par les entreprises?
La question reste comment instaur se fichage (traage) et filtrage sans courir de risque et rest fiable au nationale et internationale.

Je vois du vent souffler sur le sommet de l'iceberg...

Je mise sur un truc nouveau, mais de moindre envergure, puisque certaines choses ne sont pas prtent.
Par exemple un numro de carte bancaire permettant de relier cette dernire aux divers services de fidlisation si le souhait est de ne pas cooprer avec le gouvernement, mais plutt avec les commerciaux, afin d'optimiser leurs services.

----------


## Traroth2

Les dtails des scrutins :

Scrutin n 200 sur la loi renseignement : http://www.senat.fr/scrutin-public/2...r2014-200.html

Scrutin n 201 sur la nomination du prsident du CNCTR : http://www.senat.fr/scrutin-public/2...r2014-201.html

Histoire de garder  l'esprit qui a vot quoi dans cette histoire...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Les dtails des scrutins :
> 
> Scrutin n 200 sur la loi renseignement : http://www.senat.fr/scrutin-public/2...r2014-200.html
> 
> Scrutin n 201 sur la nomination du prsident du CNCTR : http://www.senat.fr/scrutin-public/2...r2014-201.html
> 
> Histoire de garder  l'esprit qui a vot quoi dans cette histoire...


Trs instructif... Juste pour info (trop HS pour searcher), j'aurais bien aim savoir combien de ces dputs, snateurs, sont de ceux qui depuis 86 empilent loi aprs loi les 14 couches de l'arsenal antiterrorisme... ce ne serait pas une spcificit franaise les mille feuilles. Arf! 

Malgr la lecture laborieuse des pavs et autres sances de questions au gouvernement, certaines interrogations valent le dtour, pe. question de M. J-F P.

<Je cite>Comment faut-il lire,  la lumire de ce projet de loi, laccord pass par le Gouvernement avec lentreprise amricaine Cisco, et les 200 millions deuros dinvestissement que ltat a promis  celle-ci pour assurer, parat-il, la cyberscurit de certaines administrations et des collectivits locales ? Quel que soit notre degr damiti avec les Amricains, il me parat pour le moins naf de confier des secteurs de notre scurit nationale  une entreprise trangre. Je ne peux dailleurs pas imaginer quil ny ait pas une stratgie conjointe de certains grands oprateurs numriques trangers, Amazon, Google et quelques autres, visant  affaiblir notre pays ou  accder  des informations sur lesquelles des oprateurs franais auraient parfaitement pu travailler.</cite>

En mme temps les US ont dj une longue exprience dans la vie prive au profit du business, autant sous-traiter avec ceux qui savent dj faire, on est plus  a prs  ::mrgreen::  !

----------


## Zirak

> En mme temps les US ont dj une longue exprience dans la vie prive au profit du business, autant sous-traiter avec ceux qui savent dj faire, on est plus  a prs  !


C'est que chez nous, on est tellement des bonnes poires, qu'on croit que les amricains vont nous vendre le matos et nous dire comment bien espionner, le tout en toute transparence, sans le moindre backdoor qui enverra une copie des infos rcupres directement aux USA...  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

En mme temps, avec la vente d'Alcatel  Nokia, il n'y a plus personne en France qui matrise ces technologies. Il faudra bien faire appel  des fournisseurs trangers, il n'y en a plus de Franais.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> En mme temps, avec la vente d'Alcatel  Nokia, il n'y a plus personne en France qui matrise ces technologies. Il faudra bien faire appel  des fournisseurs trangers, il n'y en a plus de Franais.


Il serait peut-tre temps de rinvestir sur certains secteurs, confier les routeurs censs tre au cur du rseau aux US, comme le dit Zirak, c'est un peu comme monter une succursale de la NSA. Ou alors c'est peut-tre l'objectif recherch.  :8-):

----------


## ddoumeche

Personnellement je m'en cogne comme d'une guigne de cette loi qui ne fait que lgaliser des aspects dj existants depuis des annes.
Ce n'est pas a l'important, en dplaise aux lments criminognes de notre socit...
Certes il est dsagrable de se dire qu'un petit rond de cuir sache que vous avez une liaison avec votre collgue ou que vous ne dclarez certains revenus au fisc, mais ce n'est pas l'important.  

Je prfre avoir un service d'espionnage efficace qui se dbarasse des petits profiteurs (comme Cahuzac) , envoi des stagiaires faire du renseignement dans les pays trangers et protge ses secrets industriels, qu'un pays  la drive qui laisse brader ses industries et cde au terrorisme juridique de son cher alli, comme c'est le cas actuellement.

Mais connaissant les franais et leur amour immodr pour les anges de la tlrealit et le clientlisme, je rve sans doute.

----------


## SurferIX

> Je prfre avoir un service d'espionnage efficace qui se dbarasse des petits profiteurs (comme Cahuzac) , envoi des stagiaires faire du renseignement dans les pays trangers et protge ses secrets industriels, qu'un pays  la drive qui laisse brader ses industries et cde au terrorisme juridique de son cher alli, comme c'est le cas actuellement.


Officiellement, la loi est faite pour a. Ce que je trouve impressionnant c'est que tu croies encore  la version officielle, avec tous les mensonges dont nos politiciens font actuellement preuve.
Ce qui suit, j'espre, te fera peut tre un peu plus rflchir.
Et crois moi que c'est uniquement pour cacher ce genre de choses, que la loi passe.




"A une situation exceptionnelle doivent rpondre des mesures exceptionnelles". Effectivement... je te laisse mme rechercher sur le Web "La France bloque pour la premire fois des sites Web de propagande terroriste", renseigne toi et rflchis *par toi mme, tant que tu as encore accs aux donnes qu'on n'arrive pas  cacher*.

----------


## benedict010198

Big brother is coming...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Big brother is coming...


Non il est dj l, mais on cherche  le faire accepter au publique.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Personnellement je m'en cogne comme d'une guigne de cette loi qui ne fait que lgaliser des aspects dj existants depuis des annes.
> Ce n'est pas a l'important, en dplaise aux lments criminognes de notre socit...
> Certes il est dsagrable de se dire qu'un petit rond de cuir sache que vous avez une liaison avec votre collgue ou que vous ne dclarez certains revenus au fisc, mais ce n'est pas l'important.  
> 
> Je prfre avoir un service d'espionnage efficace qui se dbarasse des petits profiteurs (comme Cahuzac) , envoi des stagiaires faire du renseignement dans les pays trangers et protge ses secrets industriels, qu'un pays  la drive qui laisse brader ses industries et cde au terrorisme juridique de son cher alli, comme c'est le cas actuellement.


Really! C'est un peu comme le prof dans sa classe, ne sachant pas qui est l'ne qui fait braire les chvres s'autorise des punitions collectives.   ::weird::

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Je prfre avoir un service d'espionnage efficace qui se dbarasse des petits profiteurs (comme Cahuzac) , envoi des stagiaires faire du renseignement dans les pays trangers et protge ses secrets industriels, qu'un pays  la drive qui laisse brader ses industries et cde au terrorisme juridique de son cher alli, comme c'est le cas actuellement.


Ils n'ont pas besoin de lois pour faire a ! Le problme ici n'est pas tant l'utilit qu'ils mentionnent mais les utilisations abusives de la lois dans un futur plus ou moins proche.

----------


## Traroth2

> Personnellement je m'en cogne comme d'une guigne de cette loi qui ne fait que lgaliser des aspects dj existants depuis des annes.
> Ce n'est pas a l'important, en dplaise aux lments criminognes de notre socit...
> Certes il est dsagrable de se dire qu'un petit rond de cuir sache que vous avez une liaison avec votre collgue ou que vous ne dclarez certains revenus au fisc, mais ce n'est pas l'important.  
> 
> Je prfre avoir un service d'espionnage efficace qui se dbarasse des petits profiteurs (comme Cahuzac) , envoi des stagiaires faire du renseignement dans les pays trangers et protge ses secrets industriels, qu'un pays  la drive qui laisse brader ses industries et cde au terrorisme juridique de son cher alli, comme c'est le cas actuellement.
> 
> Mais connaissant les franais et leur amour immodr pour les anges de la tlrealit et le clientlisme, je rve sans doute.


Tu opposes des choses qui n'ont rien  voir. Si la DGSI nous espionne tous, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on peut tre sr qu'elle va livrer les Cahuzac ou Woerth  la justice. Et le rapport avec les dlocalisations, je le cherche. Quant au terrorisme,  mon avis, espionner toute la population au lieu de garder un oeil sur des suspects identifis ne fera qu'aggraver le problme.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Projet de loi sur le renseignement : les dputs et snateurs parviennent  un accord*
*le texte final sera vot le 24 juin*

Sans surprise, les dputs et les snateurs runis en commission mixte paritaire sont parvenus  un accord sur le projet de loi sur le renseignement, a annonc dans un communiqu le rapporteur du texte  l'Assemble, Jean-Jacques Urvoas.

Il faut noter que les modifications qui avaient t apportes par chacune des chambres lors des premires lectures taient minimes. Le projet de loi avait t majoritairement adopt par lAssemble nationale (438 voix pour, contre 86) et le Snat (252 voix pour, contre 67).

 Le texte, dfendu notamment au nom de la lutte antiterroriste par le gouvernement, vise  donner un cadre juridique sur les pratiques des services de renseignement. Ainsi, les agents de la scurit publique pourront avoir recours  des outils despionnage et intercepter les donnes de citoyens en toute lgalit.

La loi sur le renseignement autorise notamment le dploiement des  boites noires  sur le rseau des hbergeurs et des oprateurs, qui se chargeront de filtrer les donnes en transit pour dtecter les menaces terroristes. Elle prvoit galement le recours  des  Imsi-catchers , des appareils qui permettent, en imitant le fonctionnement d'une antenne-relais, d'intercepter les tlphones portables, leurs donnes de connexion ou d'couter les conversations.

Ces points font de ce projet de loi une menace importante pour la vie prive des citoyens. Dailleurs, cette loi controverse fait lobjet de nombreuses critiques des acteurs de la socit civile et des entreprises de lIT. Ceux-ci estiment que la France soriente vers une surveillance de masse des Franais. Une manifestation est notamment prvue pour le 21 juin prochain devant le sige de la Direction Gnrale de la Scurit Intrieure (DGSI), les services secrets franais, pour protester contre ce projet de loi.

Le consensus trouv par la commission mixte paritaire apporte quelques modifications au texte. Le pouvoir de la Commission nationale de contrle des techniques de renseignement (CNCTR) a t renforc : ses capacits de solliciter des informations ont t tendues et sa collgialit renforce. Elle dispose dsormais dun accs permanent, complet, direct et en temps rel aux renseignements collects par le biais des interceptions de scurit, des IMSI catcher et de laccs administratif aux donnes techniques de connexion.

Le recours aux IMSI catcher a t restreint  la lutte contre le terrorisme et au contre-espionnage. Sa dure dutilisation a t considrablement rduite et tout renseignement collect devra imprativement tre dtruit lorsquil nest pas en rapport avec lautorisation donne.

La proposition du Snat pour une valuation de lefficacit de  la loi dans les cinq prochaines annes a t adopte.

_Notre pays ne sera bientt plus la seule dmocratie  ne pas disposer dun texte encadrant leurs pratiques et renforant concomitamment ltat de droit auquel nous sommes tous profondment attachs_ , se flicite Jean-Jacques Urvoas.

Le texte commun sera examin le 24 juin par les deux chambres pour une adoption dfinitive.

Face aux critiques, le Prsident de la Rpublique Franois Hollande avait annonc par avance une saisine du Conseil Constitutionnel pour sassurer de sa conformit constitutionnelle. Des dputs et des snateurs comptent galement lemboiter le pas.

*Source* : Annonce Jean-Jacques Urvoas

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Oui, enfin c'est ce que dit le rapporteur du PJL, qui a bien videmment tout intrt  ce que ce texte apparaisse au mieux, quel qu'en soit le contenu. Mais qu'en est-il rellement, de la dernire version du texte ? Est-elle disponible ? C'est quoi le diff avec la version prcdente ?

----------


## araqiel

J'y crois trs moyennement que cette loi soit fait pour le terrorisme... J'ai mme bien peur qu'elle dpasse de ses fonctions et que plus d'un se verra surpris de recevoir une visite chez eux... 

La vie prive est quelque chose qui fait dbat depuis quelques annes. Avec HADOPI il aura fallu nombreuses versions, nombreuses annes avant qu'elle passe alors que c'tait rien au final, compar  la loi sur le renseignement. Parce que l, l'atteinte des liberts est clairement frappe. Mais bon, tant donn qu'en France, les dputs et les snateurs ne savent pas de quoi il s'agit vraiment et veulent faire bonne figure, ils votent pour... Surtout que ces histoires, vont couter un paquet d'argent aux entreprises. Et je ne penses pas que beaucoup dentre-elles ont forcment les moyens.

Pourquoi ne pas faire par un rfrendum pour ce genre de loi ?

Et puis, les terroristes passeront par d'autres moyens si les communications sont couts. Ils ne sont pas btes.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Pourquoi ne pas faire par un rfrendum pour ce genre de loi ?


Pour quoi faire ? De toute faon si le rsultat du rfrendum ne plat pas au gouvernement, il passera par un moyen dtourn pour obtenir ce qu'il veut (cf. le rfrendum de 2005 o on a dit non  l'UE, a ne nous a pas empch d'y entrer par la suite).

----------


## Agrajag

> http://www.lcp.fr/videos/reportages/...ur-les-deputes





> Le Premier ministre a dplor mardi les appels tlphoniques dassociations comme la Quadrature du Net et Amnesty International visant  influencer le vote des dputs sur le projet de loi sur le renseignement.


Si j'tais un larbiniste, je dirai un truc comme "ouh, les mchants citoyens, pauvres dputs".

ils ont je cite : "Subi beaucoup de pression". <- On croirai presque qu'ils parlent de lobbying, mais sans argent ?
Pourtant couter le peuple, et reprsenter ses avis (celui du peuple), c'est quand mme le principe mme de ceux pourquoi ils sont pays, c'est leur boulot vulgairement.
Et puis srieusement, rpondre au tlphone, ca requiert pas d'avoir fait l'ENA. Bordel!
Un boulanger devrait-il plaindre parce qu'il doit faire du pain ?

Une socit peut organiser et influencer un dbat dans la sphre publique, mais pas les citoyens, ou les associations qui ont t mise en place pour reprsenter le peuple  la place des lus, parce qu'ils ne font pas leur taff ?
Bientt, la carte bancaire remplacera la carte d'lecteur !




> On ne marche pas sur la tte, l ???


Depuis un moment dj, mais je ne m'y ferai jamais.
Quand les personnes concernes ne dbattent plus, et sont plus rsigns qu'un hommard qu'on sort de l'aquarium, la dcision devient trs facile pour celui qui pose la question (qui d'ailleurs ne pourra pas tre accus de ne pas l'avoir pos).
Un rfrendum? Ca serait la meilleure ide, mais bon, vu comment les rfrendums prcdents ont t formuls, j'attends l'orgie arriver...
Descendre dans les rues? pour que BFM TV filme trois autistes en train de pter une vitrine, sans filmer les banderoles?
Voter dans deux ans? Autant racheter un carton de capotes.

Je reste ouvert  toute autre suggestion !  :;):

----------


## trace_de_pat

Bonjour.
Compte tenu que 8 franais sur 10 rejettent la classe politique ( voir sondage BVA-Orange des 27 et 28 mai ) pourquoi ne pas simplement dcider de voter  la prochaine chance pour les dput(e)s ( si on en trouve ) qui se seront prononcs contre cette "loi", et surtout le faire savoir ?

----------


## Tr0n33

Je lis beaucoup de choses sur ce fil.




> Personnellement je m'en cogne comme d'une guigne de cette loi qui ne fait que lgaliser des aspects dj existants depuis des annes.


Ah bon ? Non, a c'est un faux argument. Sous prtexte que certaines pratiques sont laisses  l'apprciation des renseignements gnraux et du pouvoir de l'tat, il faudrait donc les lgaliser ? Au contraire, c'est un dbat  avoir, et un dbat d'ordre citoyen. Sinon je ne savais pas que des botes noirs et des alogrithmes tournaient H24 pour ingurgiter tous les flux de donnes des franais. Un aspect dj existant ? Voyons... De plus, ce n'est pas parce que vous vous en fichez, que d'autres ont le mme avis que vous, et donc que leurs revendications ne sont pas  couter.

Bref Big Brother est dj l, et ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas lutter contre avec un arsenal lgislatif.




> Je prfre avoir un service d'espionnage efficace qui se dbarasse des petits profiteurs (comme Cahuzac) , envoi des stagiaires faire du renseignement dans les pays trangers et protge ses secrets industriels, qu'un pays  la drive qui laisse brader ses industries et cde au terrorisme juridique de son cher alli, comme c'est le cas actuellement.


C'est un argument trs naf. C'est le pouvoir en place, par le biais d'un seul et unique haut fonctionnaire (qui ne rend de compte  personne) qui sera juge de l'accs  l'information... Je vous laisse mditer sur le sujet. Quant  l'argumentaire pessimiste du pays  la drive sur son industrie... Tout est quasiment privatis ou est en passe de le devenir, donc il n'y a rien  brader au niveau de l'tat  des puissances trangres. Ce dernier brade dj suffisamment auprs des industriels (pour exemple la dernire vente de Ariane Space).




> Oui, enfin c'est ce que dit le rapporteur du PJL, qui a bien videmment tout intrt  ce que ce texte apparaisse au mieux, quel qu'en soit le contenu. Mais qu'en est-il rellement, de la dernire version du texte ? Est-elle disponible ? C'est quoi le diff avec la version prcdente ?


Merci, enfin ! Je me pose de nombreuses questions sur cette loi et pas uniquement sur le projet final. Les dcrets d'applications sont fondamentaux aussi pour la comprendre. Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas oppos totalement  cette loi tant que je ne connais pas avec exactitude comment elle sera applique. Je manque cruellement de sources et de diff sur les versions pour comprendre sa construction et les volonts de chacun dans le domaine de la scurit publique. J'aime aussi bien cliquer sur une source pour me faire un avis plutt que de simplement couter un rapporteur.




> Une socit peut organiser et influencer un dbat dans la sphre publique, mais pas les citoyens, ou les associations qui ont t mise en place pour reprsenter le peuple  la place des lus, parce qu'ils ne font pas leur taff ?


Alors sur ce point, je suis on ne peut plus d'accord avec vous. J'ai t sci par la rponse du gouvernement sur le lobbying de la socit civile. C'est une certitude : je ne voterais jamais pour tous les lus qui ont dit amen  ce genre de lois et donc  justifier ce genre de rponses. Nier leur responsabilit de reprsentant du peuple prouve qu'ils ne sont pas des hommes politiques, mais juste des hommes de pouvoir. Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas, comment, en tant que citoyen, on peut encore voter pour cette classe politique l, qui nous dit explicitement que si nous leur adressons la parole : a les emmerde.




> Un rfrendum? Ca serait la meilleure ide, mais bon, vu comment les rfrendums prcdents ont t formuls, j'attends l'orgie arriver...


L'arsenal de la 5e rpublique est fait pour passer outre toute la beaut des bons sentiments dmocratiques. Disons qu'un referendum n'a pas valeur de dcision pour les politiques. Ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec. Et avec la mode actuelle du non moins fameux 49.3 (et il y en a d'autres, chaque rgle peut tre contourne par l'excutif dans la 5e rpublique)... Il n'y a aucune bonne ide. Je citerais bien "Marx" mais on me targuerait d'tre  la gauche de la gauche, ce que je ne pense pas/plus tre. La classe politique, bourgeoise, a gagn depuis des lustres, impose sa morale (et son quilibre entre la libert et l'galit) et se fiche perdument de la cration de nouvelles ides. Pour preuve, Merleau Ponty disait que la dmocratie tait tonnamment "le vide des ides". Et cela se justifie gnralement en comparant l'argumentaire et les ides d'un Pompidou en 1971 et d'un Jupp en 2015. Les solutions sont gnralement d'ordre philosophique, et drange normment le faux pragmatisme des opinions majoritaires, qui sont pour moi ractionnaire. Le vrai changement fait peur. A partir de l, en jouant sur n'importe quelle peur, vous pouvez oeuvrer pour tout et n'importe quoi. Alors mme que Monsieur Sarkozy est pass totalement outre le rfrendum de 2007, des gens (qui se disent rpublicains et qui ont foi en la dmocratie) continue de voter pour un personnage qui a dni la voix du peuple. Alors mme comme vous le dites, que Monsieur Walls, dnie le droit au milieu associatif et au citoyen mme, de demander  ses propres lus qui les reprsentent de donner son avis.... Certains continuent  voter pour ce parti. C'est l tout le paradoxe. Il n'y a aucune bonne ide.




> En mme temps les US ont dj une longue exprience dans la vie prive au profit du business, autant sous-traiter avec ceux qui savent dj faire, on est plus  a prs


Juste une parenthse. Petite anecdote, contrairement  ce que nous croyons, les brevets de construction des centrales nuclaires franaises sont... Amricains. Donc en ralit c'est le cas depuis le plan Marshall. Les projets tels que FPR puis EPR sur le nuclaire taient l pour nous faire sortir de cette dpendance qui nous a cot les yeux de la tte. Manque de chances, nous manquons cruellement d'expertise en construction nuclaire (si si je vous assure, c'est ma mission actuelle d'ailleurs ^^).


Plus gnriquement, je ne suis pas totalement oppos  cette loi, ni au cadre qu'elle essaie de mettre en place. Contre la fraude aussi bien que contre le terrorisme, nous avons besoin de garde fou face  un mdia et une forme de communication totalement ouverte. La libert d'expression est toujours limite dans une socit,  la morale et l'thique qui sont dfinis par un cadre constitutionnel. Il est par exemple en France, interdit d'appeler  la haine, de promouvoir des propos racistes etc. (loi Gayssot pour ne citer qu'elle). Je vois malheureusement un grand nombre de personnes ne jamais respecter ce type de loi ou adorer l'irresponsabilit de la protection d'un cran comme mode de communication. Tout n'est pas libre et tout ne le sera jamais. Quand on accepte ce principe l, pour vivre en socit (et qu'on ne me rtorque pas l'argument du "bon sens" qui est totalement subjectif et relatif  notre interprtation morale), on sait qu'il est ncessaire de contrler certaines choses. a part d'un bon sentiment sur la scurit intrieure. Le souci ne provient pas de la loi en elle mme mais de la faon dont elle sera applique pour moi. Et le cadre d'application m'est encore trs trs flou. Je n'ai aucune confiance  accorder  une commission lue par le pouvoir en place pour grer un contrle citoyen. Je n'ai aucune confiance en la faon dont sera dvelopp cet algorithme de bote noire, je trouve que l'impossibilit d'avoir accs  son propre dossier des renseignements gnraux sur le sujet est une aberration juridique. Bref, c'est un sujet que je trouve particulirement complexe, et je pense ne pas avoir l'ensemble des informations "exactes". Les dcrets ne seront promulgus que tardivement et Dieu sait comment ils seront appliqus.

----------


## yonisolo

@Tr0n33
Je tiens  te fliciter pour ton commentaire et surtout ta conclusion qui va "dans le bon sens". Le cadre d'application devrait tre la proccupation premire dans ce genre de loi. Sans aller au contrle absolu (chine par ex), la drive qui peut tre faite est trop importante. Je pense tout de mme que cette loi vise la lgalisation de chose faites dans notre dos par des socits civiles ou prives proches de nos lus de pouvoir de notre gouvernement... Personnellement, je suis contre cette loi telle qu'elle est prsente actuellement mais je ne suis pas contre le principe. La libert n'a de limite que celle des autres mais il y a une limite tout de mme.

----------


## Tr0n33

> @Tr0n33
> Je tiens  te fliciter pour ton commentaire et surtout ta conclusion qui va "dans le bon sens". Le cadre d'application devrait tre la proccupation premire dans ce genre de loi. Sans aller au contrle absolu (chine par ex), la drive qui peut tre faite est trop importante. Je pense tout de mme que cette loi vise la lgalisation de chose faites dans notre dos par des socits civiles ou prives proches de nos lus de pouvoir de notre gouvernement... Personnellement, je suis contre cette loi telle qu'elle est prsente actuellement mais je ne suis pas contre le principe. La libert n'a de limite que celle des autres mais il y a une limite tout de mme.


J'ai toujours peur de devoir rentrer en conflit dans ce genre de dbat (ce qui a tendance  me fatiguer nerveusement). J'essaie donc d'tre le plus nuanc possible et me faire ma propre opinion. Je te remercie donc, ta rponse me fait relativement chaud au coeur. C'est justement parce que ce projet de loi est sur la table, qu'il est important de se pencher dessus (et de ne pas s'en foutre parce qu'on a rien  cacher; parfois j'ai rien  dire alors dois je me foutre de la libert d'expression ?). C'est justement parce que le lgislateur va lgifrer que nous pouvions lutter contre certaines de ces pratiques ou les faire voluer. De mon point de vue, toute socit doit mditer sur le curseur de notre clbre devise : comment quilibrer des notions comme la libert des individus, l'galit de traitement des individus et l'assistance aux individus qui sont les plus faibles, le tout  un niveau collectif. Lorsque vous tentez dans un collectif d'galiser les traitements vous allez par exemple devoir diminuer lgrement le curseur sur leur libert etc. Enfin, c'est mon opinion, pas une vrit. C'est ainsi que je vois tous les certains groupements sociaux occidentaux (fonds sur ces trois valeurs). Certains prfrent Justice, Vrit, Libert. Mais c'est le mme dbat, chaque valeur privilgi diminue l'importance d'autres valeurs.

Mais je dois vous avouez, de la part de socialistes, j'ai t stupfait par l'acceptation tacite des vellits de contrle de socit.

Pour reprendre une image que j'aime bien. Concevoir un lance missile et des rafales pour aller taper sur une poigne de fanatiques dans des grottes. Tout dpend de celui qui tient le lance missile ou qui pilote le rafale. Ce n'est donc pas l'arsenal du projet qui m'inquite, c'est la hirarchie derrire qui va dcider de comment on use de nos grosses botes informatiques et de toutes les donnes rcoltes  :8O:

----------


## pierre++

Je suis tonn que sur ce forum plus de 40% des personnes pensent que cette surveillance gnralise est utile pour la lutte contre le terrorisme.
Mme les amricains ont fini par revenir sur cette ide saugrenue aprs avoir constat l'inefficacit de ces mesures.
Peut-tre que nos concitoyens rflchiront plus quand aprs avoir fait quelques recherches anodines sur internet comme: "sac  dos", "cocotte minute", "engrais" ils se verront menotter et trainer au poste de police le plus proche pour 72 heures de garde  vue, pendant que les "vrais" terroristes eux pourront continuer en toute tranquillit leurs activits.
http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...13-3026027.php

Pourquoi en toute tranquillit? 
Je vous laisse rflchir  la rponse vidente...

----------


## Traroth2

> Je suis tonn que sur ce forum plus de 40% des personnes pensent que cette surveillance gnralise est utile pour la lutte contre le terrorisme.
> Mme les amricains ont fini par revenir sur cette ide saugrenue aprs avoir constat l'inefficacit de ces mesures.
> Peut-tre que nos concitoyens rflchiront plus quand aprs avoir fait quelques recherches anodines sur internet comme: "sac  dos", "cocotte minute", "engrais" ils se verront menotter et trainer au poste de police le plus proche pour 72 heures de garde  vue, pendant que les "vrais" terroristes eux pourront continuer en toute tranquillit leurs activits.
> http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...13-3026027.php
> 
> Pourquoi en toute tranquillit? 
> Je vous laisse rflchir  la rponse vidente...


Trs franchement, a fait un moment que je me dis que les rsultats de ce sondage ne me semblent pas trs sincres. Sauf  supposer que presque aucune des personnes ayant vot pour n'ait envie de s'exprimer dans le forum...

Concernant l'article du Parisien, c'est l'illustration parfaite de ce que je disais plus haut : les efforts des services de renseignement et de la police vont se porter majoritairement sur d'honntes citoyens qui s'intressent  l'actualit, qui font des courses en ligne (le commerce en ligne pourrait bien en souffrir,  terme. Si a se concrtise, j'ai du mal  imaginer qu'on puisse encore acheter une cocotte-minute sur internet dans 3 ou 4 ans...) ou qui cherchent d'autres choses parfaitement lgitimes et ANODINES, en ralit ! Et pendant ce temps, les vrais terroristes, qui eux, bien entendu, feront attention de ne pas faire de recherche en ligne sur ces sujets, feront ce qu'ils voudront. En gros, on nous dit que, dsormais, un terroriste, pour chapper  la police, pourra se contenter de *s'abstenir* de taper "explosif suffisamment puissant pour faire exploser la tour Eiffel" dans Google. Parce que la police sera trop occup  poursuivre les gens qui ont tap ce type de trucs dans Google. Je pense qu'un terroriste dtermin pourra y parvenir...

----------


## Traroth2

Le blog d'Urvoas me parait un excellent endroit pour laisser mes impressions sur ce projet de loi...

----------


## Traroth2

Je viens juste de recevoir une rponse  mon message envoy au premier ministre :

"Monsieur,



Vous avez fait part au Premier ministre de vos rflexions sur le projet de loi relatif au renseignement, prsent au Conseil des ministres du 19 mars 2015.



Soyez assur qu'il a t pris connaissance des proccupations que vous exprimez. Si lobjectif de ce projet est de donner aux services de renseignement des moyens  la hauteur de la menace  laquelle notre pays est confront, il a galement vocation  garantir la protection des liberts publiques, en subordonnant le recours aux mesures de surveillance  l'autorit du pouvoir politique et  un double contrle, celui d'une autorit extrieure indpendante, et celui du Conseil d'tat. Il sagit dun rel progrs pour la dmocratie, au regard de la situation existante, qui permettra  la France dencadrer lactivit de ses services de renseignement,  linstar de la plupart des grandes dmocraties occidentales.



Afin de prendre connaissance des garanties prvues par ce projet en cours dexamen parlementaire, nous vous invitons  consulter le  Vrai/Faux du Gouvernement sur le #PJLRenseignement , disponible en ligne  ladresse suivante :



http://www.gouvernement.fr/le-vraifa...gestion=Teaser



Nous vous prions de croire, Monsieur,  l'assurance de nos sentiments les meilleurs.





Le Cabinet du Premier ministre"

Je rappelle que j'avais crit  Valls... le 24 avril, il y a presque 2 mois. On me rpond maintenant que les jeux sont faits, c'est beau le respect des citoyens, non ?

----------


## Hizin

Avec une bonne connerie en prime... 



> [...]il a galement vocation  garantir la protection des liberts publiques, en subordonnant le recours aux mesures de surveillance  l'autorit du pouvoir politique et  un double contrle, celui d'une autorit extrieure indpendante, et celui du Conseil d'tat. Il sagit dun rel progrs pour la dmocratie, [...]


Plus de liberts mais uniquement avec le pouvoir Excutif, le Judiciaire est compltement oubli.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

@Traroth2, je te propose de lui demander son avis sur le vrai-faux du Monde :
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...7_4355770.html

Peut-tre qu'on aura la rponse dans 5 ans, quand la priode d'valuation sera termine. {^_^}

----------


## marsupial

Je me connecte uniquement pour plussoyer Tron et dplorer la navet de ceux qui pensent qu'tre pour cet arsenal sans encadrement est bon pour la dmocratie et la lutte contre le terrorisme.

Sans aucun parti pris politique, je tiens  rappeler que le dernier Prsident sortant, M. Sarkozy, a t pris en flagrant dlit de tentative de corruption de ce qu'il y a de plus haut dans la magistrature Judiciaire : un juge de la cour de Cassation.

Comment avoir une quelconque confiance dans ces conditions en un arsenal sans contrepoids judiciaire sous l'gide du Premier Ministre seul pouvant dcrter en urgence la mise en place d'coutes sans un quelconque aval du conseil d' Etat ?

----------


## athlon64

> J'ai dis que mon biais, c'est moi qui le fais, dans le sens o c'est moi qui dcide de ce sur quoi je vais m'informer et o je vais prendre cette information, contrairement  la TV o le choix est bien plus limit.


 j'essaie tout simplement de dire que ce n'est pas  parce que nous choisissons nos infos sur internet que nous sommes d'autant plus objectifs. Nous les choisissons sur certains sites de prfrence, nous utilisons certains outils de navigation, nous suivons certaines personnalits en qui on a  beaucoup plus confiance, etc. Et mme si nous vrifions les sources, l'objectivit ncessite de vrifier les sources  de celui qui a crit les sources etc. Je dis juste qu'il faut faire attention et se remettre sans cesse en question mme si on pense  tre dans le droit chemin, internet a aussi permis la radicalisation de nombreux individus et  contrario   la tl on trouve aussi des documentaires intressants, mme  s'ils ne passent pas   des heures de grande coute   :;):   . Le film Inception de Christopher Nolan, est une allgorie remarquable pour reprsenter ce phnomne. On sort d'un monde de rve qu'est "la tl" et on se retrouve dans celui plus rel d'internet, mais la vrit est peut tre encore plus profonde que ce que nous trouvons  travers internet ... Et si nous pensons dj avoir tout saisi par Google ou Yahoo ou autre nous nous empchons d'aller encore plus loin je dis cela de manire gnrale sans cibler personne, c'est aussi valable pour moi ::): .





> Pour quoi faire ? De toute faon si le rsultat du rfrendum ne plat pas au gouvernement, il passera par un moyen dtourn pour obtenir ce qu'il veut (cf. le rfrendum de 2005 o on a dit non  l'UE, a ne nous a pas empch d'y entrer par la suite).


 Tout   fait d'accord, d'ailleurs on se focalise sur la loi sur le renseignement *pour la surveillance*, mais il y a d'autres projets similaires tout aussi importants sinon plus,  ce titre on peut citer "Le partenariat transatlantique de commerce et d'investissement" ou "la loi sur la neutralit du net". Par exemple quand on parle de ce trait de libre change on nous rabche sans cesse le fameux "poulet au chlore" ou les OGM des amricains. Or il y a notamment aussi le libre change *des donnes personnelles* et l'instauration d'un tribunal "indpendant"  :;):  pour ne pas dire priv qui pourra condamner les Etats. Tiens, tiens on cherche  exploiter les donnes personnelles et on ne veut  pas sembter avec les juges habituels,  on se retrouve dans la mme case qu'avant  ::roll:: . 
Quand on sgosille sur la loi sur le renseignement sans se soucier des deux autres n'est-ce pas se fatiguer pour un maigre rsultat ? D'ailleurs je ne sais mme plus combien d'oprateurs internet  il nous reste  ils ne font que se racheter, et ce sont toutes des boites prives, oui, Orange c'est pas France Tlcom. Il n'est pas exclu qu' la fin il n'en reste que deux pour nous donner l'impression de libert de choix. Et ce ne sont pas que les bnfices directs qui les intressent, ce sont aussi nos donnes !

Donc il  faut faire attention   ne pas laisser trop de plumes dans la lutte contre la nocivit de cette loi sur le renseignement. On s'est dj fait avoir sur le rfrendum en 2005, il est donc du devoir de tout citoyen de rflchir  ce qui cause notre impuissance politique au lieu de nous disperser sur chaque loi.  Et ce court message de celui qui s'est rendu populaire en 2005  dans sa lutte contre ce rfrendum le rsume  assez bien je trouve :


.




> ...
> Je rappelle que j'avais crit  Valls... le 24 avril, il y a presque 2 mois. On me rpond maintenant que les jeux sont faits, c'est beau le respect des citoyens, non ?


Je reste admiratif de tes efforts, ce manque de considration envers le citoyen ne m'tonne pas il est aussi pris par les mdias populaires pour gagner en crdibilit. Il arrive souvent quand ils donnent des infos juste, on se rend compte que c'est trop tard et qu'elles ne nous serviront   rien changer. En programmation temps rel  on dit "*Un rsultat juste mais hors dlai est un rsultat faux*". Actuellement ce qu'ils nous disent sur la Libye est vrai mais ils auraient d le dire plus tt. On se retrouve maintenant avec un pays devenu une vanne ouverte pour l'immigration clandestine vers l'Europe. Et que fait-on  ? On met en marche le processus de cration d'*une arme europenne* pour lutter contre l'invasion. Or, le projet de cration d'une arme [U]*apatride* /U] pour la rpression des peuples lorsqu'ils se soulveront tait depuis fort longtemps dans les cartons de l'UE, il faut sintresser un peu  la gopolitique. Mais comme d'habitude comment a se passe ? La masse va soutenir la mise en place de cette arme pour lutter contre l'immigration et se rendra compte plus tard qu'elle va servir aussi   autre chose  ::mouarf:: .

Conclusion: nous pensons que nous avons la chance contrairement   nos ans de vivre en priode de paix, or la guerre s'est tout simplement dplace sur un autre plan.
_" La guerre des classes existe, c'est un fait, mais c'est la mienne, la classe des riches, qui mne cette guerre, et nous sommes en train de la remporter. "_  je vous laisse deviner qui l'a dit sur CNN en 2005.

----------


## cchatelain

J'avoue, je n'ai pas lu tous les commentaires.

En gros, je suis contre car :
C'est comme les camras de vido surveillance/protection : s'il n'y a pas assez de monde pour surveiller a ne sert  rien. Et comme mme les personnes dj sous surveillance peuvent en venir  des actions extrmes ("Charlie...") je ne pense pas qu'une surveillance de masse aura plus de rsultats.Ces boites noires utilises pour la surveillance ne peuvent-elles pas tre hackes ? Avec ce que l'on voit en ce moment sur les vols de donnes sur le web, je ne suis pas rassur. a serait un coup trs dur pour tout le monde si a arrivait.

Pour finir :

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Le projet de loi sur le renseignement dfinitivement adopt*
*le texte entre les mains du Conseil constitutionnel*

Le projet de loi controvers sur le renseignement a t dfinitivement adopt ce mercredi par lAssemble Nationale, pratiquement 24h aprs un large vote en faveur du Snat. 

Les  dernires modifications qui ont t apportes au texte ont t largement approuves par les dputs, aprs un vote  main leve. Toutefois, il y a eu quelques oppositions, essentiellement dans le groupe cologiste et Front de gauche.

La loi sur le renseignement a pour objectif dencadrer les activits des services de renseignement franais. Ceux-ci pourront dsormais en toute lgalit, exploiter de nombreux outils despionnage pour surveiller les communications des citoyens franais. Ont peut notamment citer le recours  des  Imsi-catchers , des appareils qui permettent, en imitant le fonctionnement d'une antenne-relais, d'intercepter les tlphones portables, leurs donnes de connexion ou d'couter les conversations. Un autre point largement critiqu de cette loi est limplmentation des boites noires sur le rseau des oprateurs et des hbergeurs.

Ce texte est dfendu au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme. Dailleurs, les attentats meurtriers contre Charlie Hebdo et lhypermarch casher de janvier dernier ont contribu  acclrer son adoption.

Ce projet de loi qualifi de  liberticide , dispose de nombreux contours flous qui poussent les acteurs de la socit civile  craindre des atteintes  la vie prive des citoyens franais. La loi a t largement critique par des entreprises de lIT et des manifestations ont t mme organises pour bloquer cette dernire.  Des hbergeurs ont menac de quitter la France si la loi tait adopte.

Toutefois, entre les passages  lAssemble Nationale et le Snat, avant ladoption dfinitive, des modifications ont t apportes pour calmer les tensions, et rduire les potentiels risques de drives.

Les pouvoirs de la  Commission nationale de contrle des techniques de renseignement (CNCTR) ont t notamment renforcs. Elle dispose dsormais dun accs permanent, complet, direct et en temps rel aux renseignements collects par le biais des interceptions de scurit, des IMSI catcher et de laccs administratif aux donnes techniques de connexion. Elle donnera un avis pralable  chaque mise en uvre de ces techniques.

Avant adoption, la loi passera par le Conseil constitutionnel. Trois saisines vont tre effectues, dont celle du  Prsident de la Rpublique Franois Hollande, qui veut sassurer de sa conformit constitutionnelle.  Le prsident du Snat va galement dposer un recours, ainsi que des centaines de dputs.

*Source* : AFP

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ce texte est dfendu au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme. Dailleurs, les attentats meurtriers contre Charlie Hebdo et lhypermarch casher de janvier dernier ont contribu  acclrer son adoption.


On fait dans l'motionnel et la fantaisie. Le terrorisme (edit: islamiste) en France, et plus gnralement en Europe, c'est un fantme : on en entend tous parler dans les mdias, mais personne ne le vois nul part. Charlie Hebdo et l'hypermarch casher seront probablement les seuls actes terroristes (edit: islamiste) de toute l'anne en Europe. Je ne vais pas refaire mon analyse des rapports Europol, disponible ici, le rsum tant :
- des actes de terrorismes (toutes catgories confondues) en diminution
- un terrorisme religieux en particulier (incluant islamisme donc) toujours aussi absent : 0 en 2013, entre 0 et 1 les annes prcdentes, et on compte les attaques djoues dans le tas
- nanmoins des arrestations en augmentation.

Paranoa, quand tu nous tiens... Ah ils font bien de ressasser Charlie Hebdo et l'hypermarch casher. De toute faon c'est pas comme si ils en avaient d'autres, des arguments justifiant la prsence du terrorisme (edit: islamiste).

----------


## araqiel

Une question que je me pose.

Est-ce que tous ces renseignement seront rangs/classs ? 
Si oui, aurons-nous moyen d'accder  NOS donnes ? Un peu comme l'oblige  faire la CNIL pour nos donnes personnelles. 
Notre adresse IP, nos recherches, les liens sur lesquels on navigue, c'est bien des donnes personnelles, que je ne me trompe pas ? 

Merci

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Question trs intressante, et je ne me rappelle pas qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit qui stipule qu'on puisse accder aux donnes collectes nous concernant. Du point de vue des botes noires, a priori c'est du traitement automatique, a n'a donc pas vocation  garder l'ensemble des donnes traites. Par contre, pour les donnes qui auront "montr un certain intrt", il ne fait aucun doute qu'elles seront stockes, et il me semble normal que la personne concerne y ait accs, au mme titre qu'elle a accs  son casier judiciaire.

----------


## marsupial

"Le projet de loi n'autorise pas la surveillance gnralise, mais bien au contraire, l'interdit." - Bernard Cazeneuve - Ministre de l' Intrieur

Le projet de Loi aurait chang ?

----------


## nirgal76

> "Le projet de loi n'autorise pas la surveillance gnralise, mais bien au contraire, l'interdit." - Bernard Cazeneuve - Ministre de l' Intrieur
> 
> Le projet de Loi aurait chang ?


Ce gouvernement n'est plus  un mensonge prs.

----------


## RyzenOC

> On fait dans l'motionnel et la fantaisie. Le terrorisme en France, et plus gnralement en Europe, c'est un fantme : on en entend tous parler dans les mdias, mais personne ne le vois nul part. Charlie Hebdo et l'hypermarch casher seront probablement les seuls actes terroristes de toute l'anne en Europe. Je ne vais pas refaire mon analyse des rapports Europol, disponible ici, le rsum tant :
> - des actes de terrorismes (toutes catgories confondues) en diminution
> - un terrorisme religieux en particulier (incluant islamisme donc) toujours aussi absent : 0 en 2013, entre 0 et 1 les annes prcdentes, et on compte les attaques djoues dans le tas
> - nanmoins des arrestations en augmentation.
> 
> Paranoa, quand tu nous tiens... Ah ils font bien de ressasser Charlie Hebdo et l'hypermarch casher. De toute faon c'est pas comme si ils en avaient d'autres, des arguments justifiant la prsence du terrorisme.


Finalement c'tait peut tre sa l'objectif des terroristes, transformer nos belle dmocratie en rgime fasciste. On s'en approche petit a petit.
Y'a qu'a voir ce qu'est devenue le gouvernement amricain aprs le 11 septembre : espionnage mondiale, torture dans les prisons...

----------


## Angelsafrania

> Y'a qu'a voir ce qu'est devenue le gouvernement amricain aprs le 11 septembre : espionnage mondiale, torture dans les prisons...


Je ne pense pas que le 11 septembre ait natre leur politique d'espionnage, il l'a juste un peu plus renforce grce  l'argent dbloqu.
C'est tre candide de croire que l'espionnage n'existe pas ou n'existait pas. De tout temps cela a exist.

Aprs pour le gouvernement qui dit que cette loi n'est pas une loi de surveillance de masse ; ils sont oblig de le dire s'ils disaient le contraire a serait un scandale.

Mais a me fait doucement rire l'UE (et le gouvernement un peu avant) veulent adopter une loi pour protg le secret des affaires. Tiens mais a risque d'tre en grand conflit ces deux lois l.
Un peut comme pour le secret professionnel (mdical ou avocat), la surveillance de masse ne va pas faire de distinction.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je ne pense pas que le 11 septembre ait natre leur politique d'espionnage, il l'a juste un peu plus renforce grce  l'argent dbloqu.
> C'est tre candide de croire que l'espionnage n'existe pas ou n'existait pas. De tout temps cela a exist.


Oui, disons que c'a ces empir, et pire encore c'est devenu lgale. Avant quand on espionnait le bloc de l'est y'avait un minimum de discrtion.

----------


## Hizin

> Est-ce que tous ces renseignement seront rangs/classs ?
> Si oui, aurons-nous moyen d'accder  NOS donnes ? Un peu comme l'oblige  faire la CNIL pour nos donnes personnelles.
> Notre adresse IP, nos recherches, les liens sur lesquels on navigue, c'est bien des donnes personnelles, que je ne me trompe pas ?


Oh putain oui !
Je n'y avais pas pens  celle-l !
La loi informatique et liberts de 1978.

Article 5, section 2, article 29, alina 5 :



> 5 Les informations permettant de connatre et de contester la logique qui sous-tend le traitement automatis en cas de dcision prise sur le fondement de celui-ci et produisant des effets juridiques  l'gard de l'intress. Toutefois, les informations communiques  la personne concerne ne doivent pas porter atteinte au droit d'auteur au sens des dispositions du livre Ier et du titre IV du livre III du code de la proprit intellectuelle.
>  Une copie des donnes  caractre personnel est dlivre  l'intress  sa demande. Le responsable du traitement peut subordonner la dlivrance de cette copie au paiement d'une somme qui ne peut excder le cot de la reproduction.


Article 5, section 2, article 40 :



> Art. 40. - Toute personne physique justifiant de son identit peut exiger du responsable d'un traitement que soient, selon les cas, rectifies, compltes, mises  jour, verrouilles ou effaces les donnes  caractre personnel la concernant, qui sont inexactes, incompltes, quivoques, primes, ou dont la collecte, l'utilisation, la communication ou la conservation est interdite.
>  Lorsque l'intress en fait la demande, le responsable du traitement doit justifier, sans frais pour le demandeur, qu'il a procd aux oprations exiges en vertu de l'alina prcdent.
>  En cas de contestation, la charge de la preuve incombe au responsable auprs duquel est exerc le droit d'accs sauf lorsqu'il est tabli que les donnes contestes ont t communiques par l'intress ou avec son accord.


Source : http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affich...tegorieLien=id

----------


## Tr0n33

> Le film Inception de Christopher Nolan, est une allgorie remarquable pour reprsenter ce phnomne. On sort d'un monde de rve qu'est "la tl" et on se retrouve dans celui plus rel d'internet, mais la vrit est peut tre encore plus profonde que ce que nous trouvons  travers internet


J'ai un point de vue un peu diffrent sur ce sujet. L'allgorie, certes remarquable, a un hic. La fin indique que la vrit justement ne se situe pas "plus en profondeur" mais au degr o l'on souhaite la placer et dmontre que creuser pour comprendre est un acte qui ne mne toujours qu' l'illusion d'tre heureux : nous trouvons toujours un point de vue moral (et objectif par rapport  cette morale) o nous croyons comprendre et obtenir une vrit. A mon avis, la vrit (au mme titre que la ralit) est une pure illusion qui dpend du rfrentiel, comme l'objectivit qui ne peut se rapporter qu' un point fixe de socit. En somme, le bon sens issu d'une vrit, est relatif  nos valeurs.





> Une question que je me pose.
> 
> Est-ce que tous ces renseignement seront rangs/classs ? 
> Si oui, aurons-nous moyen d'accder  NOS donnes ? Un peu comme l'oblige  faire la CNIL pour nos donnes personnelles. 
> Notre adresse IP, nos recherches, les liens sur lesquels on navigue, c'est bien des donnes personnelles, que je ne me trompe pas ? 
> 
> Merci


Alors c'est effectivement intressant comme question.

Pour informations, il existe des dizaines de fichage en France (GEVI, ARES, FNIS, SALVAC et notamment le GIPASP de la Gendarmerie nationale...). Certains s'insurgent contre les derniers amendements (notamment la surveillance des trangers) : elle est effectue en partie depuis 2006 avec le fichier ELOI qui liste les trangers en situation irrgulire. EDVIGE n'tait pas pass  l'poque, on nous ressert donc exactement les mmes principes sous couvert de scurit informatique.

Alors si les dcrets d'application suivent les lois actuelles et que les dossiers vont  la DCRI (Renseignements gnraux grosso modo), ils existent des lois qui permettent normalement au citoyen de demander l'accs  son fichage. Voil Loi du 6 Janvier 1978 relative  l'informatique, aux fichiers et aux liberts (article 41). La CNIL a obtenu par dcret, un droit d'accs indirect (je ne referais pas l'historique du sujet). De cette mme loi, l'article 7 du dcret 91-1051, voici la procdure :

1- crire au prsident de la CNIL.
2- Justifier de son identit et de son domicile.

La demande n'a pas non plus  tre motive. Ensuite, selon le type de dossier  la DCRI vous allez soit obtenir votre dossier, soit on vous dira que vous n'tes pas fich, soit, manque de bol, vous tes sous le coup d'une problmatique de scurit publique. Dans ce dernier cas la CNIL doit vrifier les informations et elle est  mme de demander l'effacement de vos donnes (si elle juge qu'une rectification est ncessaire). Pour les rectifications, c'est classique : en prfecture, interrogatoire avec un agent de la DCRI.

Bilan, tout le fichage qui aura lieu, vous pourrez, comme  l'poque du fichier EDVIGE, surcharger la CNIL.

Evidemment c'est sous rserve des futurs dcrets d'application de la nouvelle loi, qui modifera sans doute le droit actuel dans le domaine. Je n'ai rien lu en opposition  la CNIL dans cette loi pour le moment.


(PS : Je valide le message du dessus, cette loi de 1978 est fondamentale en informatique et sur le traitement des donnes, elle a un gros paquet de dcrets et un historique assez consquent. Il me semble que c'est sous le ministre de Rocard, que le droit indirect d'accs avait t mis en oeuvre. Le citoyen ne peut pas demander directement).

----------


## Traroth2

> On fait dans l'motionnel et la fantaisie. Le terrorisme en France, et plus gnralement en Europe, c'est un fantme : on en entend tous parler dans les mdias, mais personne ne le vois nul part. Charlie Hebdo et l'hypermarch casher seront probablement les seuls actes terroristes de toute l'anne en Europe. Je ne vais pas refaire mon analyse des rapports Europol, disponible ici, le rsum tant :
> - des actes de terrorismes (toutes catgories confondues) en diminution
> - un terrorisme religieux en particulier (incluant islamisme donc) toujours aussi absent : 0 en 2013, entre 0 et 1 les annes prcdentes, et on compte les attaques djoues dans le tas
> - nanmoins des arrestations en augmentation.
> 
> Paranoa, quand tu nous tiens... Ah ils font bien de ressasser Charlie Hebdo et l'hypermarch casher. De toute faon c'est pas comme si ils en avaient d'autres, des arguments justifiant la prsence du terrorisme.


Non, mais le terrorisme est "une menace pour la Rpublique", voyons.

----------


## Tr0n33

> Non, mais le terrorisme est "une menace pour la Rpublique", voyons.


L'espionnage aussi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Art. 40. - Toute personne physique justifiant de son identit peut exiger du responsable d'un traitement que soient, selon les cas, rectifies, compltes, mises  jour, verrouilles ou effaces les donnes  caractre personnel la concernant, qui sont inexactes, incompltes, quivoques, primes, *ou dont la collecte, l'utilisation, la communication ou la conservation est interdite.*


Bah justement, la nouvelle loi rend la partie en gras un peu caduc, puisqu'elle autorise maintenant cette collecte de donnes non ?

Quand  la partie souligne, cela va tre dur de leur faire croire que les propos que tu as tenu dans une de tes conversations sont inexactes, incomplets ou prims ^^


Mais admettons que l'on puisse appliquer ce morceau de texte de loi, puisque l'on sera en permanence enregistr, on fera comment, envoyer un courrier  la CNIL tous les jours, pour leur faire faire effacer ce qu'ils ont ?  ::roll::

----------


## Traroth2

> Une question que je me pose.
> 
> Est-ce que tous ces renseignement seront rangs/classs ? 
> Si oui, aurons-nous moyen d'accder  NOS donnes ? Un peu comme l'oblige  faire la CNIL pour nos donnes personnelles. 
> Notre adresse IP, nos recherches, les liens sur lesquels on navigue, c'est bien des donnes personnelles, que je ne me trompe pas ? 
> 
> Merci


En fait, la loi de 1978 a dj prvu ce cas. La CNIL est suppos avoir accs aux fichiers concernant la scurit nationale  notre place, avoir pouvoir de rectification. Concernant le droit d'information, le droit se limite dans ce cas au droit d'tre inform de l'existence ou non d'un fichier nous concernant, pas de son contenu, aprs demande expresse  la CNIL.

----------


## behel

Ce que ne dit pas cette statistique , c'est comment elle a tait recueillie et auprs de qui.
Est ce que les gens qui on rpondu , utilise internet ? en connaissement les danger, et connaissement les drives possible de l'informatique par rapport a la mise en pratique de cette loi ? Car s'ils sont comme nos dputs qui ne connaissent rien, ils voteront "pour" par peur.
Toujours est il que cette loi fait peur. Le jour ou le peuple naura plus confiance en notre gouvernement, ce dernier aura tout les outils pour touffer le peuple.

----------


## Tr0n33

> En fait, la loi de 1978 a dj prvu ce cas. La CNIL est suppos avoir accs aux fichiers concernant la scurit nationale  notre place, avoir pouvoir de rectification. Concernant le droit d'information, le droit se limite dans ce cas au droit d'tre inform de l'existence ou non d'un fichier nous concernant, pas de son contenu, aprs demande expresse  la CNIL.


Ce qui risque d'tre un beau bordel dans l'application. Ils ont intrt  prvoir un paquet de fonctionnaires oups pardon, il parat qu'un fonctionnaire a cote cher, donc prvoir un contrat de partenariat public/priv (qui cote encore plus cher), pour grer l'ensemble des demandes des citoyens.  Et n'oublions pas, tout ce qui sera ncessaire pour traiter toutes les donnes. En bref, personnellement, je suis trs curieux de voir d'o vont sortir les sous ncessaires (du chapeau ou de la rduction des remboursements de la scurit sociale vu que c'est  la mode). Je me demande si je dois rire ou pleurer. La surveillance gnralise a un cot, tout comme la fusion des rgions. Un cot qui n'a pas du tout tait estim et qui va encore crer un gouffre financier (pour prendre l'exemple de la fusion des rgions, je laisse aux socits de service le soin d'voquer comment ils fusionneront les systmes d'information de chaque rgion... Ce n'est pas prvu dans les budgets).

Pour en revenir aux votes, oui, je suis aussi sci de voir autant de "pour" qui ne viennent pas exposer leurs arguments. Je suis preneur de dbats et j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi leur "oui" au vue des arguments contre voqus depuis le dbut.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce qui risque d'tre un beau bordel dans l'application. Ils ont intrt  prvoir un paquet de fonctionnaires oups pardon, il parat qu'un fonctionnaire a cote cher, donc prvoir un contrat de partenariat public/priv (qui cote encore plus cher), pour grer l'ensemble des demandes des citoyens.  Et n'oublions pas, tout ce qui sera ncessaire pour traiter toutes les donnes. En bref, personnellement, je suis trs curieux de voir d'o vont sortir les sous ncessaires (du chapeau ou de la rduction des remboursements de la scurit sociale vu que c'est  la mode). Je me demande si je dois rire ou pleurer. La surveillance gnralise a un cot, tout comme la fusion des rgions. Un cot qui n'a pas du tout tait estim et qui va encore crer un gouffre financier (pour prendre l'exemple de la fusion des rgions, je laisse aux socits de service le soin d'voquer comment ils fusionneront les systmes d'information de chaque rgion... Ce n'est pas prvu dans les budgets).
> 
> Pour en revenir aux votes, oui, je suis aussi sci de voir autant de "pour" qui ne viennent pas exposer leurs arguments. Je suis preneur de dbats et j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi leur "oui" au vue des arguments contre voqus depuis le dbut.


C'est comme a depuis 1978. La nouvelle loi ne change rien  ce niveau.

----------


## yonisolo

Moi, ce qui me fait rire, c'est que les mdias soient choqu que les amricains aient espionn les communications de nos dirigeants depuis leurs ambassades, a veut dire ce que a veut dire... Ils ne comprennent pas que a sera notre quotidien  partir de maintenant grce  leur incomprhension totale du monde numrique. Mes amis, je vous invite  viter tous les mots cls dans vos discussions (mails, tel...) susceptibles d'tre "bot-", c'est un programme qui grera a, ne l'oublions pas, et les terroristes utilisent pour la plupart des tlphones satellite crypts pour communiquer type Thuraya ou autre, a ne sont pas des abrutis! pour les curieux (http://www.cryptofrance.fr/securite-...hones-cryptes/). "Les sanglots longs des violons de l'automne blessent mon cur d'une langueur monotone".... A bon entendeur

----------


## Aiekick

j'y comprend plus rien. a fait trois fois qu'on me dit que le projet est adopt. et la il est dfinitivement adopt selon le tire alors qu'en bas d'article on nous dit "avant adoption, la loi passera par le Conseil constitutionnel. "
 ::scarymov::   ::mur::   ::arf::   ::help::

----------


## Traroth2

> j'y comprend plus rien. a fait trois fois qu'on me dit que le projet est adopt. et la il est dfinitivement adopt selon le tire alors qu'en bas d'article on nous dit "avant adoption, la loi passera par le Conseil constitutionnel. "


Adopter une loi, a ne se fait pas par un seul vote. Comme ce texte passe en procdure d'urgence, il y a une adoption par l'assemble nationale, une autre par le snat, et comme les deux n'ont pas adopt exactement le mme texte (amendements), il y a une commission paritaire pour se mettre d'accord. C'est ce qui vient de se passer.

----------


## laerne

> Finalement c'tait peut tre sa l'objectif des terroristes, transformer nos belle dmocratie en rgime fasciste. On s'en approche petit a petit.


Tu crois pas si bien dire  Si on en crois ce type de l'tat islamique, on rentre assez dans leur jeu : tat islamique, un message de Raqqa (en anglais)




> Aussi vident que cela est pour n'importe quelle personne intelligente, si nous voulons augmenter le nombre de recrues venant  notre cause depuis l'extrieur de notre rgion, alors plus fach, mcontent et marginalis les musulmans sont, le mieux c'est.  Dans le long terme, nous avons de grandes esprences pour Marine le Pen et le Front National.





> Les Tories vont devenir de plus en plus confiant de sorte que quand les fissures dans l'difice commence  apparaitre l'hiver prochain, ils vont chercher de plus en plus des ennemis pour dtourner l'attention.  Nous faisons de grands ennemis !


Bon maintenant dans le reste de la lettre, il embellit quand mme un peu ses propos.  Mais c'est intressant d'entendre les propos embellis depuis l'autre cts, et c'est loin d'tre sans fondements.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu crois pas si bien dire Si on en crois ce type de l'tat islamique, on rentre assez dans leur jeu : tat islamique, un message de Raqqa (en anglais)


Le jour ou le gouvernement m'interdiras de chiffrer mes donnes, ou de lui donne mes cls de chiffrement (c'est en discussion actuellement), je pourrais bien devenir un terroriste la nuit, qui brle des radars automatique en signe de protestation, ou bien je me barre en Suisse.

Comme les dputs et leurs conseille (si ils en ont) sont des manches a balais en info (et dans plein d 'autre domaine aussi), je leurs fais confiance pour  couter les belles parole du chef d'tat et d'accepter tous et n'importe quoi  ::mouarf:: 

En disant que je deviendrais peut tre un terroriste, je vous annonce que je suis le 1er Franais a tre enregistr dans la BDD des boites noir.

----------


## Traroth2

> Le jour ou le gouvernement m'interdiras de chiffrer mes donnes, ou de lui donne mes cls de chiffrement (c'est en discussion actuellement), je pourrais bien devenir un terroriste la nuit, qui brle des radars automatique en signe de protestation, ou bien je me barre en Suisse.
> 
> Comme les dputs et leurs conseille (si ils en ont) sont des manches a balais en info (et dans plein d 'autre domaine aussi), je leurs fais confiance pour  couter les belles parole du chef d'tat et d'accepter tous et n'importe quoi.
> 
> En disant que je deviendrais peut tre un terroriste, je vous annonce que je suis le 1er Franais a tre enregistr dans la BDD des boites noir.


Si tu dtruis des radars automatiques, tu crois que a drangera les politiques qui prennent ce genre de dcision ? Les radars automatiques, ce ne sont pas eux qui les paient, c'est nous, toi y compris !

----------


## RyzenOC

> Si tu dtruis des radars automatiques, tu crois que a drangera les politiques qui prennent ce genre de dcision ? Les radars automatiques, ce ne sont pas eux qui les paient, c'est nous, toi y compris !



C'tait a prendre au second degr...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Mais les boites noires ne font pas la diffrence entre premier et second degr, donc tu es dj fich en tant que casseur de radars potentiel. {^_^}

----------


## Paul TOTH

119 contre, 116 pour ...et nous sommes sur un forum IT pro ! comment voulez-vous que des politiques soient contre ?!

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Une question que je me pose.
> 
> Est-ce que tous ces renseignement seront rangs/classs ? 
> Si oui, aurons-nous moyen d'accder  NOS donnes ? Un peu comme l'oblige  faire la CNIL pour nos donnes personnelles. 
> Notre adresse IP, nos recherches, les liens sur lesquels on navigue, c'est bien des donnes personnelles, que je ne me trompe pas ? 
> 
> Merci


Rponse  une question similaire (comment savoir si on est cout), de la part de URVOAS,  partir de 7:30 : http://www.franceinter.fr/player/reecouter?play=1118985
En rsum : on crit  la CNCTR et elle nous dira si on est "indment" surveill, auquel cas elle est cense lancer la procdure pour corriger le tir. Je ne sais pas si c'est effectivement ce que dis le texte actuel, mais c'est ce que dit notre trs cher rapporteur qui mentionne au passage qu'une ptition de 140k signature contre le projet de loi n'existe pas.

----------


## Neckara

C'est affligeant.

On peut en effet crire  la CNCTR mais elle n'est pas oblige de nous dire qu'on est effectivement espionn
Et soyons srieux, on peut tre espionn alors qu'ils "ignorent" notre identit.

"Non c'est pas de la surveillance de masse, on est pas intress par a, on utilise des [charabia]".


Ce genre de personnes devraient tre lynche mdiatiquement pour leurs mensonges si seulement les journalistes faisaient leur travail




> 119 contre, 116 pour ...et nous sommes sur un forum IT pro ! comment voulez-vous que des politiques soient contre ?!


Je n'accorde aucun crdit  ces rsultats. Un peu trop bizarre pour tre honnte.
J'aimerais bien qu'on regarde l'adresse IP des votants, on pourrait avoir des surprises  ::mouarf:: .

Srieusement, ils sont o les 116 pour ? Ils n'ont rien  dire ? Ils ont mme peur de voter nos messages ??

----------


## RyzenOC

Quelle ironie, Julien archange tait au journal de TF1..., au mme moment ou nos cher dput ont vot la loi  ::ptdr:: 

Concidence ?, je ne crois pas.

Au moment ou je vous parle, y'a Bill Gates sur France culture.

----------


## Tr0n33

> Au moment ou je vous parle, y'a Bill Gates sur France culture.


Oui et il vient pour Solidays  priori de ce que j'ai entendu sur une radio concurrente hier. Un petit rsum ? Il en pense quoi de cette loi  ::aie::

----------


## Aiekick

> Le jour ou le gouvernement m'interdiras de chiffrer mes donnes, ou de lui donne mes cls de chiffrement (c'est en discussion actuellement), je pourrais bien devenir un terroriste la nuit, qui brle des radars automatique en signe de protestation, ou bien je me barre en Suisse.
> 
> Comme les dputs et leurs conseille (si ils en ont) sont des manches a balais en info (et dans plein d 'autre domaine aussi), je leurs fais confiance pour  couter les belles parole du chef d'tat et d'accepter tous et n'importe quoi 
> 
> En disant que je deviendrais peut tre un terroriste, je vous annonce que je suis le 1er Franais a tre enregistr dans la BDD des boites noir.


c'est dja le cas, depuis toujours les clefs de plus de 128 bit sont illegale ( et eput importe l'algo en plus ^^ ). pourquoi ? parce que au del le gouvernement ne sait pas les dcrypter (ide personnelle )... bon ces dernires annes l'utilisation de la cryptographie est tellement massivement utilise par tout le monde, que ils peuvents plus dire grand chose. mais a ne la rend pas lgale pour autant

----------


## Neckara

> c'est dja le cas, depuis toujours les clefs de plus de 128 bit sont illegale


N'importe quoi.

Regarde n'importe quelle cls RSA, elle fait au moins 2048 bits et on conseille 4096 bits pour des donnes sensibles.
128 bits c'est inconcevable pour des cls asymtriques.

De plus, si j'en crois mes sources, en France, il n'y a plus de taille maximale depuis 2004.



> Lutilisation dun moyen de cryptologie est libre.





> Les moyens de cryptologie  grand public  sexportent librement, sans autorisation dexportation de lANSSI ni licence du SBDU.





> II. - La fourniture, le transfert depuis ou vers un Etat membre de la  Communaut europenne, l'importation et l'exportation des moyens de  cryptologie assurant exclusivement des fonctions d'authentification ou  de contrle d'intgrit sont libres.


http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/administratio...cryptographie/

----------


## imperio

> Je n'accorde aucun crdit  ces rsultats. Un peu trop bizarre pour tre honnte.
> J'aimerais bien qu'on regarde l'adresse IP des votants, on pourrait avoir des surprises .
> 
> Srieusement, ils sont o les 116 pour ? Ils n'ont rien  dire ? Ils ont mme peur de voter nos messages ??


Je trouve ces rsultats aussi trs anormaux. Ils sont beaucoup trop levs par-rapport aux commentaires lus sur ce topic. J'aimerais bien aussi voir la tronche des adresses IP derrire ces votes. Si ces rsultats sont manipuls (ce qui semble tre le cas), je trouve a  la fois choquant et profondment dbile. Ces sujets sont notamment faits pour crer des dbats autour des rsultats du sondage, ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas ici puisque tout le monde (ou pas loin) semble contre cette loi. Un vote sans opinion ? Bonjour l'intrt...

----------


## HardBlues

Je trouve aussi le rsultat du sondage tonnant...
Je pense que la plupart des forumeurs ici savent bien que cette loi sera aussi inefficace dans la lutte contre les terroristes que dangereuse pour les liberts individuelles, a commencer par la libert d'information...

----------


## Neckara

Et un second attentat, a ne pouvait pas mieux tomber

J'ai peur pas que le conseil constitutionnel ne pourrait-ce qu'envisager de se mouiller en donnant un avis dfavorable.
Vous voyez bien qu'on a besoin d'une telle loi et que ses opposants ne font qu'obstruction  la lutte contre le terrorisme,  ::roll:: .


D'aprs Wikipdia, ces 5 dernires annes, on a eu plus d'une 100nes d'attentats terroristes en France dont 99 en Corse.
On en parlait pas tant que a, c'est sr que si on commence  les mdiatiser, on va faire peur  la population.

C'est comme les faits divers. Ils sont en baisse dans les statistiques et en hausse dans les journaux car plus "vendeurs".
C'est pas d'une loi contre le terrorisme qu'il nous faut, c'est une loi pour le journalisme  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Paul TOTH

<<Yassin Salhi a fait l'objet, jusqu'en 2008, d'une fiche S (pour "sret de l'Etat") "pour radicalisation", ce qui implique une surveillance discrte. >>

Que le gouvernement tente dj de mettre en place une surveillance automatise des personnes fiches,  dfaut des moyens humains pour le faire, avant de prtendre pouvoir lutter contre le terrorisme en mettant tout le monde sous coute.

----------


## McFlyMarty

Le fait que les USA les espionne a du leur mettre encore plus les boules, il riposte en espionnant les citoyens....  ::mouarf::

----------


## McFlyMarty

> <<Yassin Salhi a fait l'objet, jusqu'en 2008, d'une fiche S (pour "sret de l'Etat") "pour radicalisation", ce qui implique une surveillance discrte. >>
> 
> Que le gouvernement tente dj de mettre en place une surveillance automatise des personnes fiches,  dfaut des moyens humains pour le faire, avant de prtendre pouvoir lutter contre le terrorisme en mettant tout le monde sous coute.


tout a fait d'accord !!

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Et un second attentat, a ne pouvait pas mieux tomber
> 
> J'ai peur pas que le conseil constitutionnel ne pourrait-ce qu'envisager de se mouiller en donnant un avis dfavorable.
> Vous voyez bien qu'on a besoin d'une telle loi et que ses opposants ne font qu'obstruction  la lutte contre le terrorisme, .
> 
> 
> D'aprs Wikipdia, ces 5 dernires annes, on a eu plus d'une 100nes d'attentats terroristes en France dont 99 en Corse.
> On en parlait pas tant que a, c'est sr que si on commence  les mdiatiser, on va faire peur  la population.
> 
> ...


Pour tre plus prcis, les rapports Europol montrent que le nombre d'actes terroristes en Europe est en diminution anne aprs anne (et on compte les actes djous dans le tas), que les actes terroristes religieux en particulier -islamisme inclus- sont relativement absents (entre 0 et 1 chaque anne), mais que les arrestations pour ces derniers croissent significativement.

J'avais dj fait une analyse source sur le sujet :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...e/#post8132614

Le fait est qu'on parle toujours de terrorisme, mais au final dans l'esprit de chacun on imagine qu'on parle de terrorisme islamiste, et dans les mdias on met l'accent l dessus, alors que celui-l n'est qu'un fantme en Europe. On met des lois en place pour espionner ces fameux terroristes chez nous, mais ils n'existent pas.

L o le politique est vicieux, c'est qu'il ne parle que de "terrorisme", ce qui englobe tous les types. S'il parlait de terrorisme islamiste, on pourrait lui mettre ces rapports devant les yeux pour lui dire que son argument ne tient pas la route, le terrorisme islamiste de par chez nous ne valant pas la peine de s'en proccuper. Quant aux autres types de terrorisme, ceux-l on n'en entend quasiment jamais parler, et c'est pas pour rien : on y a toujours eu droit, a fait donc dj longtemps qu'on y fait face, mais en plus ils sont globalement en diminution. Nos politiques surfent sur la vague du terrorisme islamiste pour nous faire croire qu'on est en danger, mais s'ils utilisaient des mots prcis, leurs arguments feraient pschit comme un ballon perc !

S'il y a bien une chose que je dplore, c'est bien qu'on fasse cet amalgame terrorisme = terrorisme islamiste, alors que si on tait prcis, la supercherie deviendrait vidente devant les chiffres.

----------


## Franois M.

> je pourrais bien devenir un terroriste la nuit, qui brle des radars automatique en signe de protestation, ou bien je me barre en Suisse.


Malheureusement la Suisse est encore pire que la France pour la densit des radars auto. Deux pays o il ne fait pas bon circuler.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et pour ceux qui douteraient encore de l'inutilit de cette loi :
http://www.letelegramme.fr/bretagne/...5-10682946.php

En bref :
- le renseignement c'est bien joli, mais c'est toujours au judiciaire de dcider qui condamner et pourquoi,
- le renseignement ne suffit pas comme preuve, donc amliorer le renseignement ( supposer que ce soit effectivement amlior) n'amliore pas le judiciaire
- l'excs de zle et l'orientation pro-gouvernement au sein des services de renseignement, c'est connu
- on cherche bien  lgaliser des activits illgales, de surcrot sans rel contrle, pour le bon plaisir des services de renseignements

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est comme a depuis 1978. La nouvelle loi ne change rien  ce niveau.


Tiens,  propos de a : une journaliste de Rue89 essaye depuis 2011 d'exercer ce droit d'accs indirect. Parler de tergiversation est un euphmisme...

http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2015/05/1...uspense-259130

----------


## Traroth2

> Et pour ceux qui douteraient encore de l'inutilit de cette loi :
> http://www.letelegramme.fr/bretagne/...5-10682946.php
> 
> En bref :
> - le renseignement c'est bien joli, mais c'est toujours au judiciaire de dcider qui condamner et pourquoi,
> - le renseignement ne suffit pas comme preuve, donc amliorer le renseignement ( supposer que ce soit effectivement amlior) n'amliore pas le judiciaire
> - l'excs de zle et l'orientation pro-gouvernement au sein des services de renseignement, c'est connu
> - on cherche bien  lgaliser des activits illgales, de surcrot sans rel contrle, pour le bon plaisir des services de renseignements


D'aprs Eric Coquerel, les services de renseignement eux-mme ne sont pas demandeurs du tout. C'est vraiment le gouvernement qui veut djudiciariser la collecte de renseignement. Celle qui est vraiment dcevante en souscrivant  ce projet, c'est Taubira. Pour moi, c'tait une des rares personnalits du PS (ou apparent) encore respectable. Dsormais, je ne sais plus trop...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Et pour ceux qui douteraient encore de l'inutilit de cette loi :
> http://www.letelegramme.fr/bretagne/...5-10682946.php
> 
> En bref :
> - le renseignement c'est bien joli, mais c'est toujours au judiciaire de dcider qui condamner et pourquoi,
> - le renseignement ne suffit pas comme preuve, donc amliorer le renseignement ( supposer que ce soit effectivement amlior) n'amliore pas le judiciaire
> - l'excs de zle et l'orientation pro-gouvernement au sein des services de renseignement, c'est connu
> - on cherche bien  lgaliser des activits illgales, de surcrot sans rel contrle, pour le bon plaisir des services de renseignements


C'est  peu prs la ligne que dfend galement le syndicat de la magistrature, tout aussi inquiets de la composition du CNCTR, sans collgialit et sans rels pouvoirs, sachant que le prsident de cette fameuse commission peut  lui seul excuter une demande manant du ministre.

Meuh non! aucun risque que cela ne devienne un instrument politique, un outil dviant... c'est garanti par le CNCTR qui a le pouvoir de  ::weird::

----------


## SurferIX

> D'aprs Eric Coquerel, les services de renseignement eux-mme ne sont pas demandeurs du tout. C'est vraiment le gouvernement qui veut djudiciariser la collecte de renseignement. Celle qui est vraiment dcevante en souscrivant  ce projet, c'est Taubira. Pour moi, c'tait une des rares personnalits du PS (ou apparent) encore respectable. Dsormais, je ne sais plus trop...


Mon discours depuis prs de 15 ans c'est : allez sur Internet, renseignez vous, et faites des croisements : si cela vient de plusieurs pays diffrents alors c'est que c'est vrai. C'est pas trs difficile.
*Surtout, surtout, ne regardez pas la tl*.

Mon discours a chang : renseignez vous *vite*, et faites des croisements, _tant que vous en avez le temps_.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Tiens,  propos de a : une journaliste de Rue89 essaye depuis 2011 d'exercer ce droit d'accs indirect. Parler de tergiversation est un euphmisme...
> 
> http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2015/05/1...uspense-259130


Juste curant. {>_<}

On devrait s'inspirer des politiques pour faire nos programmes informatiques : pour avoir un programme scuris, il faut faire une usine--gaz, en s'assurant bien d'avoir quelques incohrences dans le tas pour bloquer des chemins d'accs potentiels.

----------


## Traroth2

> Juste curant. {>_<}
> 
> On devrait s'inspirer des politiques pour faire nos programmes informatiques : pour avoir un programme scuris, il faut faire une usine--gaz, en s'assurant bien d'avoir quelques incohrences dans le tas pour bloquer des chemins d'accs potentiels.


Avoir raison et obtenir gain de cause sont deux choses trs diffrentes...

----------


## Namica

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ernet-menaces/
Extrait:
"Le Cardinal Richelieu avait bien saisi la valeur de la surveillance lorsquil lana son fameux  Quon me donne six lignes crites de la main du plus honnte homme, jy trouverai de quoi le faire pendre . Espionnez quelquun pendant assez longtemps et vous finirez toujours par trouver une raison darrter cette personne  ou de la faire chanter. Le respect de la vie prive est important, car sans lui, sans cette notion, il est invitable que les informations tires de la surveillance donnent lieu  des abus : satisfaction perverse de voyeurs, exploitation et vente des donnes  des firmes de marketing, espionnage dennemis politiques (quels quils soient  ce moment prcis)."

----------


## psykokarl

> Je trouve ces rsultats aussi trs anormaux. Ils sont beaucoup trop levs par-rapport aux commentaires lus sur ce topic.


De ce que j'ai pu observ et d'aprs les retours que j'ai eu, il existe ici et la des intervenants, dont la ligne politique est facile a dduire, qui interviennent pour influer sur l'opinion sur le web en gonflant les avis minoritaire. Cela probablement en attendant que le web soit aussi cadenasser que les broadcast media. C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons pour lesquelles je lve le pied sur pas mal de rseau sociaux/fora (dont celui ci). Je n'aime que l'on impose de choisir entre peste et cholra.
Je pense que si on les entends pas, c'est parce que leur position devient difficilement justifiable. L'argument : "je suis pour cette loi parce que je n'ai rien a me reproch" passe moins bien dans un contexte ou le dni de justice ou de souverainet est de plus en plus manifeste. Il est  craindre que la prsomption dinnocence, la sparation des pouvoirs, et la souverainet populaire et la libert d'opinion soit au moins partiellement remis en question.




> J'aimerais bien aussi voir la tronche des adresses IP derrire ces votes. Si ces rsultats sont manipuls (ce qui semble tre le cas), je trouve a  la fois choquant et profondment dbile. Ces sujets sont notamment faits pour crer des dbats autour des rsultats du sondage, ce qui n'est absolument pas le cas ici puisque tout le monde (ou pas loin) semble contre cette loi. Un vote sans opinion ? Bonjour l'intrt...


J'avoue que cela est tentant, mais ne tombons pas dans les travers que l'on dnonce quand il s'agit des autres. Pas de traque d'IP inutile ^^. 
Un bon dbat qualitatif avec des arguments diversifis et sourcs vaudra toujours mieux qu'un sondage ou un plbiscite de message.

----------


## Iradrille

> Tiens,  propos de a : une journaliste de Rue89 essaye depuis 2011 d'exercer ce droit d'accs indirect. Parler de tergiversation est un euphmisme...
> 
> http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2015/05/1...uspense-259130





> Juste curant. {>_<}


Pour le coup, je trouve normal que ces informations restent confidentielles.

Si tout le monde demandait  accder / supprimer toutes les donnes les concernant de manire rgulire, les services de renseignements seraient tout simplement inutiles.

"On a trouv un potentiel terroriste / criminel / autre, il demande  accder aux infos, qu'est-ce qu'on fait chef ?"
"Bah annoncez lui la nouvelle, il sera plus discret comme a."
"Chef, maintenant il demande  ce qu'on supprime les infos car il dit ne pas tre un terroriste / criminel / autre, qu'est ce qu'on fait ?"
"Supprimez les donnes et oubliez le."

----------


## Franois M.

> D'aprs Eric Coquerel, les services de renseignement eux-mme ne sont pas demandeurs du tout


On se rappellera que Coquerel fait parti de la gauche la plus nausabonde et la plus rance et se fier  son avis concernant ce que veulent ou pas les SR me parait dlirant.




> , c'est Taubira. Pour moi, c'tait une des rares personnalits du PS (ou apparent) encore respectable. ..


Respectable ? C'est certainement la pire ministre de la justice que la France ait jamais eu.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour le coup, je trouve normal que ces informations restent confidentielles.
> 
> Si tout le monde demandait  accder / supprimer toutes les donnes les concernant de manire rgulire, les services de renseignements seraient tout simplement inutiles.
> 
> "On a trouv un potentiel terroriste / criminel / autre, il demande  accder aux infos, qu'est-ce qu'on fait chef ?"
> "Bah annoncez lui la nouvelle, il sera plus discret comme a."
> "Chef, maintenant il demande  ce qu'on supprime les infos car il dit ne pas tre un terroriste / criminel / autre, qu'est ce qu'on fait ?"
> "Supprimez les donnes et oubliez le."


Bon, il y a des lois, il faut les appliquer. L'accs indirect aux donnes des fichiers de la police et des services de renseignement est prvu par la loi, avec un ensemble de conditions. En l'occurrence, ce n'est pas une terroriste, mais une journaliste. On ne demande pas aux gens de ces services d'tre d'accord avec la loi, mais d'y obir et de l'appliquer. Si a ne leur plait pas, ils sont libres de se trouver un autre boulot.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Pour le coup, je trouve normal que ces informations restent confidentielles.


Comme Traroth2, c'est davantage le manque de moyen donne aux citoyens pour obtenir ce  quoi ils ont lgalement droit qui me chagrine.

On pourra toujours discuter de l'importance des donnes secrtes, mais c'est un dbat vieux comme le monde : avant on marchait tous sur un mot de passe secret, puis on en est arriv  des systmes cls publiques/prives. Tout comme avant on se contentait d'inventer des algorithmes de cryptage qui devaient  tout prix rester secret, et maintenant on en est  divulguer les algorithmes pour ne cacher que les paramtrages. Pour moi, ce ct faut-tout-cacher du gouvernement, c'est de l'arririsme. Au mieux inconscient, au pire volontaire. Et quand on voit qu'ils demandent  augmenter les techniques de surveillance alors que les terroristes qu'ils utilisent comme arguments taient dj surveills, c'est  se demander s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Au dernire nouvelle, ce serait davantage volontaire qu'inconscient (mais qui cela tonnera, me direz-vous) :
http://www.laquadrature.net/fr/nouve...aussi-le-monde

----------


## Cyrilange

Si c'est aussi efficace qu'Hadopi .....  ::ptdr::

----------


## RyzenOC

Si je passe par un vpn russe ou roumain+tor, vous croyez qu'il a des chance que l'algo russisse a m'identifier ?
C'est ce que je fais pour contourner Hadopi, et j'ai jamais reu de lettre.


Par respect pour les Franais, je pense que l'algo devrait tre open source. Rien que dj pour que des contributeurs le rende plus pertinent. Quand je vois le gouvernement et sa connaissance dans le domaine de l'informatique, j'aimerais bien voire la gueule du programme, ou mieux le cahier des charges  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie:: .

----------


## Zirak

> C'est ce que je fais pour contourner Hadopi, et j'ai jamais reu de lettre.


Je passe par ma box, et je n'ai jamais reu de lettre non plus  ::mouarf:: 

A vrai dire, je crois que je ne connais qu'une personne qui a reu le mail, alors qu'elle ne tlcharge jamais,  cause d'un film tlcharg par sa coloc (mais la ligne tait  son nom  elle). 

Encore une loi dont on voit l'efficacit tous les jours...

----------


## Traroth2

> Si je passe par un vpn russe ou roumain+tor, vous croyez qu'il a des chance que l'algo russisse a m'identifier ?
> C'est ce que je fais pour contourner Hadopi, et j'ai jamais reu de lettre.
> 
> 
> Par respect pour les Franais, je pense que l'algo devrait tre open source. Rien que dj pour que des contributeurs le rende plus pertinent. Quand je vois le gouvernement et sa connaissance dans le domaine de l'informatique, j'aimerais bien voire la gueule du programme, ou mieux le cahier des charges .


Non mais on ne parle pas d'Hadopi, l. Ils sont dj infoutus d'envoyer des mails aux gens qui font tout en clair en ayant un abonnement  un des gros FAI. Du coup, le moindre truc qui vient entraver leurs "investigations", et ils retournent chez mm. A la nuit du hack, l'anne dernire, un mec disait qu'il suffisait de prendre un abonnement chez un FAI parmi la centaine de petits FAI en France (donc pas Orange, SFR, Free...) et on tait dj certain de ne jamais tre emmerd par Hadopi. Alors Tor, mme une vieille version, pour eux, c'est fort Knox !

----------


## pydvelop

Le projet arrive juste aprs l'examen rel du gnocide rwandais par le TPI (qui prend la France patrie des Droits de l'Homme pour rfrence, comment feraient-ils autrement ?)
Toute personne qui tenterait d'apporter des lments nouveaux sur ces faits en profitant de la mort rcente d'une personnalit politique habitue et habilite  crer des affaires dans les affaires, serait sans plus srement espionne que n'importe quel truand virant au dit "islamisme radical", qui le jour mme de l'affaire survenue en Isre, tait qualifi de secte...
La lgislation sur les sectes ne pouvait voluer sans risque de voir une partie de la population se poser des questions judicieuses concernant des vnements survenus dans les annes 90.
Terroriser les terroristes, affaire du foulard dans le Vercors en dcembre 1996, disparition des botes noires de l'avion transportant notamment le prsident rwandais...
Le terrorisme islamistes est dans certains pays ce que celui chrtien fut dans les annes 90, Colombie, Cosa Nostra, Arme de rsistance du Seigneur.
Les mieux informs ne manquent pas de se demander jusqu'o une population peut rester muette et aveugle, ou plutt se demande si l'indiffrence ne prendra pas fin avec l'effondrement financier qui pend au nez.
Une loi utile mais qui ne manquera pas de servir les intrts de gens ayant des choses sordides  se reprocher et contre lesquels la justice ne peut visiblement rien.
Tout cela s'accompagne sans doute de la fin du juge d'instruction unique au pole antiterroriste, de toute faon les dites personnes en question n'ont jamais t en charge du dossier rwandais, n'Est-ce pas...
Il y a en France des gens prts  poser des bombes, ils les avaient, les ont toujours; cette loi protge des intrts non communs aux franais et  ceux qui ont beaucoup de choses  se reprocher, suscite chez des jeunes franais la ncessit d'affronter par les armes ce qui est reconnu comme inattaquable par le justice franaise et internationale.
Sang sur, sang sr, censure, le mme panier, certains ont les mains sales, trs sales.
Mais ne dsesprons pas, le politique a valid le projet, et nous pouvons affirmer sans sourciller que le politique prend un poste et des dcisions en toute connaissance de cause et sans douter de ses capacits  accomplir sa mission; l'exemplarit d'un ministre de l'Education Nationale disposant du principal budget ministriel il y a quelques annes tait rvle par sa trs grande matrise de la rgle de trois.
La disposition de cette loi sur le march de l'espionnage suscitera la cration de rseaux pour l'instant inexistants au niveau des groupes mafieux qualifi de terroristes islamistes, implique des mesures renforces pour protger les nouveaux RG de retour qui seront trs probablement pigs dans le narco boom li  la diffusion de semences certifies en Colombie...
Quel "Patriot Act" peut bien natre de la protection d'intrts  chapper  la justice jusqu'aux niveaux ministriels mme plus de vingt ans aprs ?
Les affaires voques dans ce comment taire prsentent toutes la particularit d'avoir fait mettre en doute les investigation de gendarmes qui exeraient leurs fonctions en toute bonne foi avec un souci pige du compte rendu.
Tout cela ne vous aidera sans doute pas  vous rendre compte des particularits franaises en matire de Renseignement.
Aucune loi ne peut encadrer des activit illgales et toute loi faisant progresser l'investigation officielle implique une amplification de l'investigation illgale et des oprations illgales.
On a vu des gnraux vexs des annes aprs des oprations spciales en comprenant les manipulations dont ils faisaient l'objet, et plus c'est gros plus c'est visible de tous, et plus on pense que ce n'est qu'un fait dont tous connaissent les contours et qu'aucun dtail n'est plus  souligner et plus on oublie d'apprendre aux plus jeunes ce qui est rellement.  Un jeune qui dcouvre par lui mme ce qu'aucun livre ne prsente, ce qu'aucune loi ne rprime, ce qu'aucun politique ne dnonce, ce qu'aucun service de tente de vritablement stopper, fait quoi ?
Qu'est ce que "patriot Act" ? Loi patriote ?  En rpublique une loi est cense tre patriotique, le besoin de prciser qu'il s'agit d'un "geste moral patriotique fondamental" nous ramne  un simple conflit politique intrieur, Royaut et ses privilges contre Rpublique.

----------


## Heirem

http://h16free.com/2015/07/02/40195-la-police-va-mal

----------


## Franois M.

> Le projet arrive juste aprs l'examen rel du gnocide rwandais par le TPI
> _ (snip un tas de conneries)_


Vous devriez consulter de toute urgence. La pharmacope moderne fait vraiment des miracles,  mme sur les grosses bouffes dlirantes.

----------


## Aiekick

> N'importe quoi.
> 
> Regarde n'importe quelle cls RSA, elle fait au moins 2048 bits et on conseille 4096 bits pour des donnes sensibles.
> 128 bits c'est inconcevable pour des cls asymtriques.
> 
> De plus, si j'en crois mes sources, en France, il n'y a plus de taille maximale depuis 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il me semblait pourtant que pendant longtemps les clefs maxi autorises tait du 128 bit. je ne savais pas que depuis 2004, ce n'tait plus le cas.

ceci tant, parl de longueur de clef sans tenir compte de la tech de cryptage c'est un peu un non sens non ?

Et de ce que j'en sais, le rsa ne sert pas au cryptage de donne mais juste de lauthentification. le cryptage de donne serait trop lourd avec le RSA. donc il se peut que les clefs de chiffrement utilis pour crypter des donne comme avec aes soient beaucoup plus courtes.
Il me semble aussi que tu ne peux utiliser de moyen de cryptage non connu des services de scurit de ltat de manire lgale.. donc si tu a invent une techno tu doit la soumetre au gouvernement pour autorisation.
Et de manire gnrale le fait qu'une techno soit utilise massivement ou non ne la rend pas lgale au yeux de la loi

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il me semble aussi que tu ne peux utiliser de moyen de cryptage non connu des services de scurit de ltat de manire lgale.. donc si tu a invent une techno tu doit la soumetre au gouvernement pour autorisation.


Oui, enfin quand tu entends des abruti comme David Cameron qui veulent interdire le cryptage... pour des raisons de scurit, c'est le monde a l'envers !

Et le pire c'est qu'il y'a des poivrots qui gobes ces inepties sans nom, c'est comme si en 2015 je disait que la terre est plate.

----------


## Franois M.

> Et de ce que j'en sais, le rsa ne sert pas au cryptage de donne mais juste de lauthentification. le cryptage de donne serait trop lourd avec le RSA. donc il se peut que les clefs de chiffrement utilis pour crypter des donne comme avec aes soient beaucoup plus courtes.


Sauf que une longueur de clef donne n'a pas du tout la mme robustesse entre un algo symtrique et un algo  clef publique; donc on ne voit pas trop l'intert de la comparaison.




> Il me semble aussi que tu ne peux utiliser de moyen de cryptage non connu des services de scurit de ltat de manire lgale..


Sources ?

----------


## Neckara

> cryptage


Chiffrement.

Cryptage, crypter n'a pas de sens.




> Et de ce que j'en sais, le rsa ne sert pas au cryptage de donne mais juste de lauthentification.


RSA sert au chiffrement de donnes (ou de cls symtrique).
La signature RSA, c'est plus pour l'authentification, les signatures.




> le cryptage de donne serait trop lourd avec le RSA. donc il se peut que les clefs de chiffrement utilis pour crypter des donne comme avec aes soient beaucoup plus courtes.


Cela dpend des contraintes comme du volume de donnes, mais oui, gnralement on utilise du chiffrement symtrique dont la cl est change via un protocole utilisant de la cryptographie asymtrique. Mais RSA n'en reste pas moins un algorithme de chiffrement.

Les cls symtriques sont d'ailleurs gnralement plus petites que les cls asymtriques. 




> donc si tu a invent une techno tu doit la soumetre au gouvernement pour autorisation.


Je ne pense pas. Si tu as des sources, je suis preneur.

 la limite, il y a a :



> La fourniture, le transfert depuis un Etat membre de la Communaut  europenne ou l'importation d'un moyen de cryptologie n'assurant pas  exclusivement des fonctions d'authentification ou de contrle  d'intgrit sont soumis  une dclaration pralable auprs du Premier  ministre, sauf dans les cas prvus au b
> 
> Le transfert vers un Etat membre de la Communaut europenne et  l'exportation d'un moyen de cryptologie n'assurant pas exclusivement des  fonctions d'authentification ou de contrle d'intgrit sont soumis   autorisation du Premier ministre, sauf dans les cas prvus au b
> 
> b) Les catgories de moyens dont les caractristiques techniques ou les  conditions d'utilisation sont telles que, au regard des intrts de la  dfense nationale et de la scurit intrieure ou extrieure de l'Etat,  leur fourniture, leur transfert depuis un Etat membre de la Communaut  europenne ou leur importation peuvent tre dispenss de toute formalit  pralable.


C'est un peu floue en effet.

Mais je pense que "moyen de cryptologie" dsigne un matriel spcifique utilis comme les HSM. Donc l oui, on a vraiment intrt  bloquer les importations et exportations  ::aie:: .
Ce qui semble tre confirm par le dcret de 2007 qui semble assouplir encore plus la loi de 2004.


Mais bon, je suis loin d'tre un expert en lois.
 voir aussi s'il y a des jurisprudences ou des dcisions du conseil constitutionnel.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est un peu floue en effet.
> Mais je pense que "moyen de cryptologie" dsigne un matriel spcifique utilis comme les HSM. .


Et de toute manire, il est question de "dclaration pralable" pas d'autorisation.

----------


## Neckara

Pour le deuxime paragraphe, c'est "autorisation du Premier ministre" mais a concerne l'exportation et le transfert vers l'extrieur.

----------


## athlon64

> Oui, enfin quand tu entends des abruti comme David Cameron qui veulent interdire le cryptage... pour des raisons de scurit, c'est le monde a l'envers !


Je  me demande quand est-ce qu'ils vont aussi voter une loi pour interdire le chiffrement linguistique, c'est  dire imposer aux habitants du pays  de converser entre eux uniquement en  Franais pour tre sr de bien  les comprendre et qu'ils ne parlent pas de terroris**
(je n'ose mme plus crire ces mots de crainte de la fameuse algo  ::weird:: )

Sinon, je pensais aussi que *les lus taient des idiots* au vue des consquences de certains de leurs actes ! Mais a *c'tait avant !*





> De ce que j'ai pu observ et d'aprs les retours que j'ai eu, il existe ici et la des intervenants, dont la ligne politique est facile a dduire, qui interviennent pour influer sur l'opinion sur le web en gonflant les avis minoritaire.


 Ben en fait une seule personne suffit  inverser  le vote de l'article s'il a quelques minutes  perdre... Il vaut mieux sintresser aux ractions crites.

Pour  une surveillance efficace les renseignements vont probablement sous traiter leurs services, et quand on voit les fuites et les vols de donnes, (ici le lien  pour Hacking-team)  de ces dernires annes il y a beaucoup de questions   se poser.

Au vu de tout a on fait quoi ? Je pense pour ma part que la solution propose  par Etienne Chouard qui consiste    rcrire la constitution (par les citoyens) reste la plus viable, elle ne me passionne pas mais je vois bien qu'on a pas trop le choix.

----------


## Beanux

> Sinon, je pensais aussi que *les lus taient des idiots* au vue des consquences de certains de leurs actes ! Mais a *c'tait avant !*


Maintenant tu en es certain c'est a ? Sinon je ne vois pas ce qui te fait dire que a a chang.

----------


## Franois M.

> J
> Sinon, je pensais aussi que *les lus taient des idiots*


Que penser de ceux qui les lisent, alors ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Que penser de ceux qui les lisent, alors ?


Ceux-l sont plus souvent mal informs qu'idiot  proprement parler, vu que leur information dpend pour beaucoup de ce que les lus veulent bien faire passer aux infos.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ceux-l sont plus souvent mal informs qu'idiot  proprement parler, .


Mouais .... de nos jours l'information est aisment disponible. Donc mal inform = paresse ou idiotie ?

----------


## Tr0n33

Le mot idiot vient du grec, si ma vieillesse n'a pas roul sur ma mmoire, et signifiait l'homme sans ducation qui ne participe pas  la vie de la chose publique.

Qu'est ce qu'on a comme idiots en France !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Franois M.

> Qu'est ce qu'on a comme idiots en France !


Ca vous a frapp vous aussi ?

----------


## Tr0n33

> Ca vous a frapp vous aussi ?


En plein dans la caboche. Mais heureusement, je me redis tous les jours en paraphrasant Sartre : "Pour que le gnie existe, il faut qu'il y ait une foule de gens mdiocres".

----------


## Beanux

> En plein dans la caboche. Mais heureusement, je me redis tous les jours en paraphrasant Sartre : "Pour que le gnie existe, il faut qu'il y ait une foule de gens mdiocres".


L'existence nest pas tant un problme que celui de la reconnaissance.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*La loi sur le renseignement valide par le Conseil constitutionnel*
*qui censure nanmoins trois articles*

Aprs un marathon a lAssemble nationale et au Snat, la loi sur le renseignement avait t soumise aux sages par le prsident de la Rpublique Franois Hollande, le prsident du Snat et un collectif de dputs, pour sassurer de sa conformit constitutionnelle.

Hier, jeudi 23 juillet au soir, le Conseil constitutionnel a jug conforme cette loi qui ouvre la France  une surveillance de masse de ses citoyens, dont les drives peuvent tre nombreuses et les rsultats discutables.

Le conseil des sages a toutefois censur trois dispositions.   Lun des articles censurs concerne les mesures de surveillance internationale, dont les contours ont t jugs trop flous. 

_En ne dfinissant dans la loi ni les conditions dexploitation, de conservation et de destruction des renseignements collects en application de cet article, ni celles du contrle par la commission nationale de contrle des techniques de renseignement de la lgalit des autorisations dlivres en application de ce mme article et de leurs conditions de mise en uvre, le lgislateur na pas dtermin les rgles concernant les garanties fondamentales accordes au citoyen pour lexercice des liberts publiques_ , prcise le Conseil constitutionnel.

Les sages ont galement rejet larticle sur  lurgence oprationnelle , qui permettait aux services de renseignement de droger dune autorisation du Premier ministre ou de la Commission nationale de contrle des techniques de renseignement (CNCTR). Ces derniers ont estim quil portait  _une atteinte manifestement disproportionne au droit au respect de la vie prive et au secret des correspondances._ 
Le troisime article censur, jug mineur par le Conseil constitutionnel, concerne les lois de finances.

Le chef de ltat a dclar dans un communiqu quil prenait acte des articles censurs. Pour llyse, ces derniers ne  modifient en aucune faon l'quilibre de la loi et ne privent pas les services de renseignement de leurs moyens d'agir pour la protection de nos intrts et de la scurit des Franais. 

Manuel Valls a flicit ce  progrs dcisif , qui offre  la France  _un cadre scuris contre le terrorisme et respectueux des liberts_ .
La loi renseignement a pour objectif de donner un cadre lgal aux pratiques des services de renseignement. Dsormais, les agents pourront exploiter en toute lgalit des outils despionnage et de collecte des donnes sur les citoyens. La loi a t vote dans une procdure durgence, au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme. Dailleurs, cest le principal argument  utilis par le gouvernement pour endormir les esprits, encore sous le choc des attentats de Paris.

Les sages ont laiss passer de nombreux points controverss, dont le dploiement des boites noires sur le rseau des oprateurs de tlcommunication et des hbergeurs.  Ces boites noires auront pour mission danalyser les communications, afin de dtecter grce  un algorithme des  menaces terroristes .

Les dfenseurs des liberts, qui au final nont pas t compris, se sont opposs vertement  cette loi, qui permet une collecte massive des donnes. Dailleurs, vu le flot de donnes qui devra tre analys pour trouver  quelques suspects , le rsultat est plus que douteux. La France emprunte une voie, dont les tats-Unis sont en train de sloigner, aprs avoir constat suite  une tude des rsultats mitigs pour le Patrioct Act. 	

Une situation qua dnonce Florian Philippot, vice-prsident du Front National, sur Europe 1.  _Je pense que c'est une petite victoire pour les terroristes parce que cette loi renseignement que nous avions critique, et dont nous regrettons la dcision  son sujet du Conseil constitutionnel qui est mineure,  la fois restreint fortement les liberts des Franais (...) et en mme temps est une loi parfaitement inutile_ , a dclar ce dernier.

Le Comit des droits de lhomme de lONU a galement mis ses inquitudes par rapport aux  _pouvoirs confrs aux services de renseignements en matire de surveillance numrique  l'intrieur et  l'extrieur de la France_ .

*Source* : communiqu de presse du Conseil Constitutionnel, communiqu de presse de llyse

----------


## BillyCallahan

258 votants, presque la moiti plussoie ce projet...Sur un forum IT Pro j'y crois pas  ::mouarf:: 
Si vous souhaitez brouiller les chiffres, rendez au moins cela crdible!

----------


## pierre-y

Un peut moins proche des toile comme disait l'autre, mais plus proche de Staline et de la nsa. Vue le caractre compltement flou donn au terrorisme tout le monde y est ligible en vrit.

----------


## Marco46

> Un peut moins proche des toile comme disait l'autre, mais plus proche de Staline et de la nsa. Vue le caractre compltement flou donn au terrorisme tout le monde y est ligible en vrit.


Et comme il n'y a aucun mcanisme de contrle public personne ne pas aller vrifier.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Vue le caractre compltement flou donn au terrorisme tout le monde y est ligible en vrit.


En fait, c'est pas si flou que a, mais du terrorisme il y en a plusieurs catgories. Et toutes les catgories ne se valent pas, loin de l. Le fait de parler de terrorisme en gnral, a laisse libre  chacun d'interprter selon le terrorisme dont il entend le plus parler. Et les rapports Europol sont difiants  ce sujet. J'avais fait une analyse du rapport de 2014 (au sujet de 2013 donc), et le constat tait le suivant : en un an, dans toute l'Europe, il y a eu 152 actes terroristes (63 en France) faisant 7 morts. 7 morts en un an sur un territoire aussi vaste que l'Europe... je ne pense pas que a vaille une telle mdiatisation (il y a pire mais on n'en entend pas autant parler), et encore moins de l'utiliser comme argument  l'Assemble Nationale. Et encore, on parle de tous les actes terroristes, que ce soit ceux qui ont effectivement eu lieu, mais aussi ceux qui ont t djous, comme ceux qui ont t abandonns. Autrement dit, il n'y a pas eu 152 attaques, il y a eu 152 projets d'attentats, une partie n'ayant mme pas atteint le statut de tentative, d'autres ayant effectivement t tents mais ayant chou, et le reste ayant effectivement eu lieu et ayant fait 7 morts. Et c'est pas tout, parce qu'on parle l de terrorisme toutes catgories confondues. Ce qu'on nous rabche  longueur de journe aux infos, c'est l'islamisme radical, qui est une sous-catgorie du terrorisme religieux. Et les donnes sur le terrorisme religieux, en 2013, sont sans appel : c'est zro net. Et ce n'est pas une exception, les rapports des annes prcdentes oscillent entre 0 et 2 actes terroristes religieux (si je me rappelle bien). Encore une fois entre 0 et 2 par an et sur toute l'Europe.

J'ai regard le rapport de 2015, sur l'anne 2014 donc, et on a rpertori 2 actes terroristes religieux (tableau  l'annexe 1, p. 40),  savoir 1 en Belgique (4 morts) et 1 en France (pas de chiffres). La grande majorit des actes terroristes sont, comme chaque anne, les actes sparatistes, qui s'lvent  67 dont 50 en France (la Corse, pour ceux  qui sa parle). On a juste la Grande Bretagne qui reste dans le flou, car elle totalise 109 actes terroristes, mais aucune catgorisation n'est donne, on ne sait donc pas de quoi on parle exactement, alors qu'elle fournit plus de la moiti des 201 actes terroristes totaux. Et comme le rapport de 2014, le rapport de 2015 montre une paranoa claire sur le terrorisme religieux : pour 67 actes sparatistes, on a eu 154 arrestations (x2.3), alors que pour 2 actes religieux, on arrive  395 arrestations (x198), et le n1 des paranos tant... la France, avec 188 arrestations, soit prs de la moiti des arrestations  elle toute seule.  titre illustratif, en France on arrte une personne tous les 2 jours, mais au final il n'y a qu'une seule arrestation qui vaut le coup sur toute l'anne. Quand on a conscience de a, on s'tonne moins de voir qu'ils essayent de mettre en place des systme de surveillance ingrables avec la loi Renseignement. Apparemment, la pche au gros, c'est la technique franaise.

Alors quand je lis que :




> Manuel Valls a flicit ce  progrs dcisif , qui offre  la France  _un cadre scuris contre le terrorisme et respectueux des liberts_ . [...] La loi a t vote dans une procdure durgence, au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme. Dailleurs, cest le principal argument  utilis par le gouvernement pour endormir les esprits, encore sous le choc des attentats de Paris


Les attentats de Paris tant dans la catgorie terrorisme religieux, je m'attends  voir dans le rapport de 2016 2 ou 3 actes terroristes... allez, peut-tre que a montera jusqu' 5 parce qu'on aura pas mal mdiatis le truc, ce qui aura donn des ides  certains. Autant dire que cette loi sera passe grce  un pouvantail.

Non mais de qui se moque-t-on ? {-_-}

----------


## AoCannaille

> Non mais de qui se moque-t-on ? {-_-}


De nous.




> Et dire que chaque fois que nous votions pour eux
> Nous faisions taire en nous ce cri "Ni dieux ni maitres"
> Dont ils rient aujourd'hui puisqu'ils se sont fait dieux
> Et qu'une fois de plus nous nous somme fait mettre

----------


## Traroth2

> Un peut moins proche des toile comme disait l'autre, mais plus proche de Staline et de la nsa. Vue le caractre compltement flou donn au terrorisme tout le monde y est ligible en vrit.


Le texte ne prtend pas du tout se limiter au terrorisme, de toute manire. A l'inverse de ce que Valls n'hsite pas  dire devant l'assemble...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le texte ne prtend pas du tout se limiter au terrorisme, de toute manire. A l'inverse de ce que Valls n'hsite pas  dire devant l'assemble...


Et pas que devant l'Assemble d'ailleurs.

----------


## Vitofe

> Envoy par Matthieu Vergne
> 
> 
> 
> Non mais de qui se moque-t-on ? {-_-}
> 
> 
> De nous.


Je dirais mme plus : de nos intrts et de nos avis.

----------


## hotcryx

Pour lutter contre le terrorisme, mais quel gros mensonge et je les pointe du doigt tous ces menteurs en col blanc.
S'il y en a qui font rgner la terreur, c'est bien eux, qui font la pluie et le beau temps.
Des va-t'en-guerre, des menteurs, des escrocs... 
Toujours de belles promesses ou des menaces...

Peace

----------


## hotcryx

> Que penser de ceux qui les lisent, alors ?


Que l'on vote pour H. ou pour V., c'est du pareil au mme.
Les ordres, lois... viennent d'ailleurs (comme l'OTAN, l'euro zone, les USA)

----------


## Hizin

Et de fait, grce  l'article 16 de la DDH&C, le Conseil Constitutionnel valide que la France ne possde pas de Constitution (et se dtruit par la mme occasion).




> Art. 16. Toute Socit dans laquelle la garantie des Droits n'est pas assure, ni la sparation des Pouvoirs dtermine, n'a point de Constitution.


Il n'y a aucune sparation des pouvoirs dans ce texte malgr la volont des opposants de faire intervenir le pouvoir Judiciaire (Renseignements = excutif ; autorit administrative = excutif).
Bon ben a, c'est fait...

----------


## Invit

[troll] Croyez-vous que les islamistes en France sont contre cette loi ? [/troll]
 ::aie::

----------


## Franois M.

> Pour lutter contre le terrorisme, mais quel gros mensonge et je les pointe du doigt tous ces menteurs en col blanc.
> S'il y en a qui font rgner la terreur, c'est bien eux, qui font la pluie et le beau temps.
> Des va-t'en-guerre, des menteurs, des escrocs... 
> Toujours de belles promesses ou des menaces...


Question mensonges vous semblez vous mme assez fort.
Toujours les mme stupidits complotistes.

----------


## genia

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai grandi sous l'Union Sovitique. Ce pays disparu ne possdait pas un tel systme de surveillance, et a malgr le KGB, NKVD  etc.. 
Je dirais que la France et les pays dvelopps en gnral ont dpass de loin l'URSS. Nous aussi ont t surveills pour notre bien et pour nous protger ( l'poque) contre les "mchants". D'aprs mon exprience la surveillance force ne sert  rien. Mais, bon. Ah si, si,  tout ce systme va permettre de sortir de l'argent des caisses de l'Etat et le mettre dans les poches des actionnaires des grands groupes. 

Dsol pour la comparaison, au cas mon message a vex qqn. 
a+

----------


## SurferIX

> Question mensonges vous semblez vous mme assez fort.
> Toujours les mme stupidits complotistes.



J'ai toutes les possibilits de prouver que les politiciens sont l uniquement pour le pouvoir et s'en mettre plein les poches, au lieu de vouloir tre lu pour le peuple.
Cette loi va dans ce sens, a n'est pas du complot.
J'imagine que si tu es pour cette loi, tu es comme certains membre de ma famille que je ne citerai pas, avec lesquels les discussions sont aussi endiables qu'impossible : en fait, l'argent justifie tout pour eux. Et cela me dgote au plus haut point. Un peu comme ceux qui croient  cette excuse bidon qu'ils nous ont donn, pour pouvoir espionner tout le monde.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> J'ai toutes les possibilits de prouver que les politiciens sont l uniquement pour le pouvoir et s'en mettre plein les poches, au lieu de vouloir tre lu pour le peuple.
> Cette loi va dans ce sens, a n'est pas du complot.
> J'imagine que si tu es pour cette loi, tu es comme certains membre de ma famille que je ne citerai pas, avec lesquels les discussions sont aussi endiables qu'impossible : en fait, l'argent justifie tout pour eux. Et cela me dgote au plus haut point. Un peu comme ceux qui croient  cette excuse bidon qu'ils nous ont donn, pour pouvoir espionner tout le monde.


Sauf que ton article ne prouve rien, et par consquent n'enseigne rien non plus. Il clame haut et fort ce qu'il pense, et sur un ton insultant qui plus est, mais ne dmontre rien. Tu as des preuves ? Et alors, que comptes-tu en faire ? Si tu ne comptes pas passer devant le juge, tes preuves ne servent  rien si ce n'est  satisfaire ton go en te disant "moi je sais". Ensuite, si tu avais suivi la discussion, tu aurais vu que l'norme majorit, si ce n'est la totalit, des commentaires est contre cette loi. Si le sondage affiche un 50/50, les commentaires tendent vers le 100% de contre. Enfin, tu as le droit de donner ton avis, mais a ne veut pas dire que tu puisses manquer de respect ouvertement : traiter des gens de va-t'en-guerre, de menteurs ou d'escrocs, a n'apporte rien de constructif  la discussion et a favorise le manque de respect, car si toi tu peux te le permettre contre autrui, alors autrui peut aussi se le permettre contre toi.

Si tu veux que ton avis ait de la valeur, apprends nous des choses. Donne nous des arguments, et non de simples plaintes  l'insulte facile.

----------


## SurferIX

> Si tu veux que ton avis ait de la valeur, apprends nous des choses. Donne nous des arguments, et non de simples plaintes  l'insulte facile.


Mes plaintes, et ce que tu prends pour des insultes, ou de la prtention (si c'est ce dernier cas je m'en excuse sincrement), viennent du fait que, au mme titre que toi qui semble lass des personnes doues d'intelligence spares du courant social qu'on essaie de nous insuffler insidieusement, je suis autant lass que toi de me trouver en face d'un mur de personnes qui ressemblent  des Mac Addicts : mme quand tu montre par A + B que tu as raison, ils finissent simplement par t'ignorer au lieu de prendre en compte le fait que tu aies raison.

Pour ce qui suit, cela m'a pris 3 femtosecondes  trouver sur le Web, je suis surpris que pour quelqu'un qui semble cultiv, tu ne soies pas au courant de ce qui fait la une depuis plusieurs semaines dj.

Hacking Team -> Faille Adobe -> Celle-ci tait utilise par The Hacking Team pour infecter les cibles de leur logiciel dcoutes RCS.
Ah bon ? Logiciel d'coute ? Ah ? Tu crois qu'ils le revendaient aux particuliers, ou  des politiques. Je te laisse chercher.
Si tu mets  peine, mais vraiment * peine* les pieds en scurit informatique, tu verras que toutes les news les failles et leur exploitation vont dans ce sens.
Si tu as besoin d'autres exemples, car googler semble difficile, n'hsite pas  m'en demander. Mais il n'y pas pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.




> En face, tous ceux qui envisagent une utilisation moins bienveillante de ces failles 0day. Et la liste est longue, allant des groupes de cybercriminels aux tats et gouvernements.


Source : zdnet.

Ah bon ? Tiens c'est bizarre.

J'imagine que je tu trouveras toutes les excuses possibles pour ne pas admettre ce j'ai cit, voire que tu vas l'ignorer - sinon tu ne dirait pas  qui veut l'entendre que c'est stupide d'imaginer que les politiciens "complotent" - mais si tu veux des exemples concrets, tu les as eu.

Moi aussi j'en ai marre de voire les moutons qui se disent "rassurs" parce que tous nos politiciens pourront entrer intgralement dans l'intimit de nos vies prives, et j'aimerais vraiment que tu me donne un exemple concret de ce qui pourrait sauver notre pays grce  cette mise en place d'coute de masse.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et bien coute,  ton dernier post j'ai deux choses  rpondre (pour le plus important tout du moins).

La premire est que j'ai beau tre cultiv (ou pas, a je laisse chacun juger), a ne veut pas dire pour autant que je suis toutes les news qui passent partout. En l'occurrence, j'ai moi-mme mes centres d'intrts, et la scurit est loin de faire partie de mon top. Aussi je me focalise sur ceux-l, et le reste passe relativement  la trappe. J'en profite pour te corriger sur ce point au passage :



> au mme titre que toi qui semble lass des personnes doues d'intelligence spares du courant social qu'on essaie de nous insuffler insidieusement


Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre, mais si tu veux dire que je suis lass de voir des gens intelligents se faire avoir par des gens peux scrupuleux, alors non dsol, je n'en suis pas lass, je sais que a existe et cela pour une raison simple : personne n'est expert en tout. Et je me plais mme  croire que plus on montre qu'on est expert en quelque chose, plus il faut se dire qu'on est particulirement nul ailleurs. Je ne vais donc pas m'en lasser, puisqu'il n'y a rien de plus naturel, ce serait donc un comble de dprimer sur quelque chose sur lequel je n'ai aucun contrle. Mais je fais ma part d'efforts pour partager mes connaissances, ce qui est dj pas mal je trouve. Quoi qu'il en soit, ma culture vaut ce qu'elle vaut, et personne (toi y compris) n'as  attendre de moi qu'elle soit si vaste qu'elle recouvre notamment ce que cette personne sait.

Le second point, c'est que je me focalisais sur l'absence d'arguments concrets donn par ton post (a c'est pour le contenu) et son ct insultant (a c'est pour la forme). Si je critique l'absence d'arguments, comment diable pourrais-je critiquer des arguments, comme dire "_ qui veut l'entendre que c'est stupide d'imaginer que les politiciens "complotent"_" ? Jusqu' preuve du contraire, je ne suis pas celui qui a parl de complotisme, et j'vite par ailleurs d'utiliser cet argument que je relgue aux techniques pour couper court  la discussion. Pour ce qui est de l'insulte (et non pas de la prtention), dire que des gens sont des menteurs ou des escrocs, c'est de l'ordre de l'insulte. Tu as par contre tout  fait le droit de dire, respectivement, que tu ne leur fais pas confiance et que tu te sens roul par tes lus, ce qui est de l'ordre de l'avis personnel, et en France chacun  le droit d'en avoir un et de l'exprimer. Ce sont certes des questions de formes, mais ces questions de formes, une fois devant le juge, font toute la diffrence. Je pense notamment  cette affaire o au final, c'est la formulation trop absolue (pas assez personnelle, tout comme toi) du titre qui aura valu condamnation. Note au passage qu'il y est dit que les qualifications de "harpie", "mal embouche" et "ddaigneuse" utilises par la blogueuse auraient pu tomber sous le coup de linjure si la prescription n'tait pas passe, d'o le fait que je qualifie ton post d'insultant quand tu parles de menteurs et d'escrocs (et dans ton cas, la prescription n'est pas encore l).

J'espre avoir t plus clair cette fois-ci, et si je pourrais encore m'attarder sur la forme de ton post suivant, je m'en conomiserai, car tu as fais l'effort de dvelopper le contenu (et je laisserai les "experts" du sujet en discuter, moi je n'en fait pas partie). Je ne vais donc pas dvelopper davantage et j'apprcie que tu ais au moins amlior ce ct l.

----------


## Beanux

Etant totalement contre cette loi, et plutot que de miser sur la stupidit de nos lus, je me suis mis a chercher des potentielles raison qui les pousserais a faire a. Il sont peut tre ignare sur les questions techniques, mais peut tre pas aussi stupide sur les dcisions  prendre. Qui sait, on a peut tre pas tout le contexte.

Je me suis demand si cette volont de pouvoir espionner son propre pays n'tait pas une des conditions pour pouvoir couper les ponts, ou au moins rduire la collaboration, entre les services de renseignement franais et la NSA (et autres), afin dtre indpendant pour l'espionnage sur son propre territoire.
Ceci tant a peu prs la seul raison "logique", que j'ai pu trouver dans le contexte actuel.

----------


## Marco46

> Etant totalement contre cette loi, et plutot que de miser sur la stupidit de nos lus, je me suis mis a chercher des potentielles raison qui les pousserais a faire a. Il sont peut tre ignare sur les questions techniques, mais peut tre pas aussi stupide sur les dcisions  prendre. Qui sait, on a peut tre pas tout le contexte.
> 
> Je me suis demand si cette volont de pouvoir espionner son propre pays n'tait pas une des conditions pour pouvoir couper les ponts, ou au moins rduire la collaboration, entre les services de renseignement franais et la NSA (et autres), afin dtre indpendant pour l'espionnage sur son propre territoire.
> Ceci tant a peu prs la seul raison "logique", que j'ai pu trouver dans le contexte actuel.


Plus simplement et en vrac :

- Trouver des sources gnantes de journalistes sans veiller l'attention
- Espionner les communications des syndicats avant et pendant une ngociation pour adapter son discours
- Espionner les trangers sur le territoire qui vont ncessairement utiliser les telecoms fr
- Espionner d'autres politiques en toute impunit
- Espionner des juges gnants
- ... 

Dans la mesure o il n'y a pas le moindre contrle tout ceci peut se faire sans trop de problme.

Bref, il y a quantit de choses intressantes  faire pour les politiques avec ce genre d'outils ...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je pense que par "logique" il voulait dire "socialement acceptable", ce qui n'est le cas pour aucun de tes points.

----------


## SurferIX

> ...si tu veux dire que je suis lass de voir des gens intelligents se faire avoir par des gens peux scrupuleux, alors non dsol, je n'en suis pas lass, je sais que a existe...


Trs honntement, moi, si, j'en suis las.




> .. qui veut l'entendre que c'est stupide d'imaginer que les politiciens "complotent" ? Jusqu' preuve du contraire, je ne suis pas celui qui a parl de complotisme


Tu as entirement raison, et je m'en excuse.




> ...et en France chacun  le droit d'en avoir un et de l'exprimer.


C'est faux, totalement faux. Ici, exemple concret : nier ce qu'ont dit les historiens - c'est donc avoir un avis personnel, et de l'exprimer, s'appelle le "ngationnisme" et est passible d'amende et de prison.
Et je n'irai pas plus loin - sous peine de voir mon post refus, mais notre cher Valls est all bien plus loin, je te laisse googler, et cela n'a aucun rapport avec la scurit, _mais cela a un rapport direct avec l'coute de masse : les politiciens auront tout loisir d'empcher ce qu'ils veulent et qui pourront les gner, sous prtexte de "terrorisme"_.
En France, on ne peut absolument pas s'exprimer comme on le veut. Et encore moins sur certains sujets.




> Ce sont certes des questions de formes, mais ces questions de formes, une fois devant le juge, font toute la diffrence.


Tu as raison, je ne sais pas si je vais laisser ma page qui sort en numro un quand tu tape "bing [insulte de base]"...

En tous les cas, cela me fait plaisir de voir que tu n'es pas au fait de la scurit et par consquent que tu ne semblais pas connatre les vrais dessous cachs qui sont le pain quotidien de toute personne en cyber-scurit : l'espionnage est principalement lapanage des Etats et des gouvernements, et leur fin n'est jamais, absolument *jamais*, l'histoire nous l'a montr et nous le montre encore, pour l'intrt des citoyens. Ce qui me dsole le plus c'est de voir, au travers des sondages, que nos politiciens on russi  faire gober a  une grande partie de la population - y compris certains membres de ma famille... quelle tristesse.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> C'est faux, totalement faux. Ici, exemple concret : nier ce qu'ont dit les historiens - c'est donc avoir un avis personnel, et de l'exprimer, s'appelle le "ngationnisme" et est passible d'amende et de prison.


Le ngationnisme a une dfinition bien prcise :



> Doctrine niant la ralit du gnocide des Juifs par les nazis, notamment l'existence des chambres  gaz.


Et mme s'il est vrai qu'on l'utilise aussi de manire plus large pour parler de ceux qui nient des faits historiques, il n'en reste pas moins que tu fais encore l'amalgame entre doctrine et opinion : quelqu'un qui affirme de manire absolue que ce que quelqu'un d'autre dit est faux, c'est quivalent  dire qu c'est un menteur, voire de faire du ngationnisme pour des cas spcifiques. Dire que tu ne crois pas telle ou telle personne est de l'avis personnel. La diffrence fondamentale est que dans le premier cas, c'est l'affirmation que l'autre est en tord, et personne ne devrait donc le croire, alors que dans le second cas, c'est toi qui n'est pas d'accord, mais tu ne dit pas qu'autrui devrait penser de la mme manire.

Donc je le redis et j'insiste, en France on a (encore, tout du moins) le droit d'avoir un avis et de l'exprimer. Le tout tant de ne pas faire passer son avis pour une gnralit, ce qui impose de choisir la forme adapte.

----------


## Neckara

> nier ce qu'ont dit les historiens - c'est donc avoir un avis personnel, et de l'exprimer, s'appelle le "ngationnisme" et est passible d'amende et de prison.


Comme on dit, l'Histoire est crite par les vainqueurs. Nier ce qu'on dit des historiens n'est pas un mal, au contraire, c'est parfois comme cela qu'on avance et qu'on progresse. Des erreurs, il y en a trs certainement dans l'Histoire telle qu'on la connat aujourd'hui.

Je suis d'un avis lgrement diffrent de Matthieu Vergne, et je pense qu'il peut tre acceptable de dire "tu as tords" (mme si dans l'absolut, on est jamais sr de rien  100%") tant que cet avis s'appuie sur un travail srieux, recherch et non-dogmatique.

Pour en revenir au ngationnisme, mme si c'est trs mal vu, il n'y a pas de mal, dans l'absolu,  contre-dire des historiens. Par exemple pinailler sur des chiffres. Par contre, se mettre  scander de manire dogmatique que les chambre  gaz n'ont jamais exist comme on pourrait scander que le Soleil tourne autours de la Terre et sous-entendre que les Juifs taient "trop cons pour briser une vitre afin de vivre", je pense qu'on dpasse largement les bornes.

En soit, je ne sais pas si les chambre  gaz ont exist, je ne peux que le croire. Le croire parce que je n'tais pas prsent, que je fais confiance  mes professeurs qui m'ont dit qu'elles existaient et que je n'ai fais aucune recherche ni aucune dmarche pour le prouver. Une trs grande partie de nos savoirs ne sont que des croyances  un niveau individuel, bien qu'on puisse souvent les prouver ou les dmontrer.

Par contre, qu'on parle du ngationnisme ou d'autre chose, rependre le mensonge avec toute la mauvaise foi du monde (et parfois avec une bonne dose d'irrespect), comme on peut parfois le voir  l'assembl, ne devrait et ne doit pas tre tolr.
Si on ne sait rien, soit on la ferme soit on effectue des recherches. Si on effectue des recherches, on reste ouvert d'esprit et on n'ignore pas tous les lments qui ne vont pas dans notre sens pour ne garder que ceux qui nous arrangent.

Sortir des absurdit pour nier l'existence des chambres  gaz (ex. "Comment a se fait qu'on puisse les visiter sans problme ? Si elles avaient rellement exist, ben on pourrait mme pas les visiter  cause du gaz qui est rest, les visiteurs mourraient." ). Ce n'est pas un avis, mais de la dsinformation et je pense qu'on est tous d'accord, enfin j'espre, pour dire que c'est choquant.
Malheureusement, quand cette dsinformation provient de nos ministres, et est utilise pour faire passer des lois, je suis du qu'on ne soit pas un peu plus choqu. Pourtant, l'acte est exactement le mme et est tout aussi grave.
Bien que les sujets en questions n'ont pas ncessairement la mme gravit et sont moins grave que le gnocide juif.
Mais l'acte de dsinformation est,  mon sens,  mettre au mme niveau que le ngationnisme sans faire perdre la moindre gravit  ce dernier.

Malheureusement, en pratique, le problme est de distinguer ce qui relve de la dsinformation volontaire de la mconnaissance.

----------


## SurferIX

> ...il n'en reste pas moins que tu fais encore l'amalgame entre doctrine et opinion... Donc je le redis et j'insiste, en France on a (encore, tout du moins) le droit d'avoir un avis et de l'exprimer. Le tout tant de ne pas faire passer son avis pour une gnralit, ce qui impose de choisir la forme adapte.


Ah bon ? Je te laisserai juste le soin de lire sur _Wikipedia_, ce qu'a fait Manuel Valls en tant que _ministre de l'intrieur_. Tu ne peux pas te tromper, cela prend les trois quart de ce qu'il a fait dans la description de sa fonction... et je pense que c'est proportionnel  ses actes en tant que ministre de l'intrieur (ici aussi, cela n'engage que moi).

Donc je le dis et je ne changerai pas : en France, on n'a pas le droit de s'exprimer sur certains sujets, et la France n'est plus aujourd'hui le pays de libert qu'elle tait avant, voire pire : elle ment en disant qu'elle l'est.
Je suis all  des soires festives en Allemagne, j'ai vu des choses qui m'ont choques : je n'y vais plus. Par contre, je peux dire que "oui, l'Allemagne reste le pays des liberts". Et c'est mon opinion. En France, non, on ne peut pas donner librement son opinion sans risque.

Et la loi qui a t passe permet aux politiques, je le dis et le maintiens, de bypasser tout systme juridique afin d'empcher par un claquement de doigts toute divulgation d'information gnante pour la classe politique. Comment faut il le dire pour que les gens le comprennent bon sang ? Les politiciens ont russi  bypasser la loi ! C'est juste la chose la pire qui pouvait arriver en France bon sang ! Big brother is watching you est devenu une ralit et le monde est content !

Et ils ont russi  faire gober a  50 % de la population sous couvert de "menace terroriste" ! Mais bon sang rveillez vous ! <<-- (Partie des discours endiabls en famille).

----------


## Neckara

> Ah bon ? Je te laisserai juste le soin de lire sur _Wikipedia_





> Je suis all  des soires festives en Allemagne, j'ai vu des choses qui m'ont choques : je n'y vais plus.


Je pense que tu pourrais donner quelques exemples pour appuyer ton argumentation car on ne voit pas directement de quoi tu parles.


Aprs, il ne faut pas oublier que "La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres". Certaines liberts sont incompatibles, on ne peut pas tre libre de donner des claques et en mme temps "libre" de ne pas s'en recevoir.

Si tu as t choqu au point que tu ne puisse plus participer  ces soires festives ou te rendre dans certains lieux, c'est que dans un sens, tu as perdu une partie de ta libert. C'est tout un arbitrage et de trs long dbats  faire.


Pour la libert d'expression, je pense que souvent la forme est mise en cause. La libert d'expression n'est pas remise en cause car tu peux dire ce que tu as  dire, ie le fond, mais pas de n'importe qu'elle faon, ie la forme.
Aprs, il y a certes quelques limitations lis  la dlations, incitation  la haine, etc. mais on revient  ce que je disais plus haut.
Au del, il y a certes des sujets plus tabous que d'autres, mais ce n'est pas restreint par la loi.


En ce qui concerne la loi de renseignement, nous partageons ton inquitude. Si tu regardes les pages prcdente, tu pourras voir que Matthieu Vergne a envoy plusieurs e-mails.
Pour convaincre ta famille, je comprends que ce ne soit pas facile. Il y a tellement d'argument contre qu'il est difficile de les organiser au sein d'une argumentation et surtout de les vulgariser correctement. Et il faut bien reconnatre qu'il est bien plus facile de dire "surveillance => on surveille les terroriste => on peut djouer leurs plans" que de le contre-dire.
D'autant plus si on doit introduire des notions comme la vie prive et expliquer son importance, ce qui est en soit tout un dbat philosophique.
De plus, je parlais des savoirs qu'on croit plus qu'on ne sait, cette notion de croyance introduit celle de confiance.
Si un politicien dit que "la surveillance = plus de terrorisme" et que tu soutiens que c'est inefficace, pourquoi te croiraient-il plus que le politicien, "il connait son mtier quand mme !", tu pars donc de base avec un handicap.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Ah bon ? Je te laisserai juste le soin de lire sur _Wikipedia_, ce qu'a fait Manuel Valls en tant que _ministre de l'intrieur_. Tu ne peux pas te tromper, cela prend les trois quart de ce qu'il a fait dans la description de sa fonction... et je pense que c'est proportionnel  ses actes en tant que ministre de l'intrieur (ici aussi, cela n'engage que moi).
> 
> Donc je le dis et je ne changerai pas : en France, on n'a pas le droit de s'exprimer sur certains sujets, et la France n'est plus aujourd'hui le pays de libert qu'elle tait avant, voire pire : elle ment en disant qu'elle l'est.


Et bien coute, j'ai lu la section correspondante de l'article Wikipdia, et je dois dire que a n'a gure une valeur de preuve sur quoi que ce soit : on y dit qu'il a suivi des procdures pour interdire Dieudonn de se produire (et non pas qu'il l'a interdit lui-mme) et que ces procdures ont men  l'interdiction, interdiction qui a t annule par un tribunal, puis remis sur les rails par le Conseil d'tat saisi par Manuel Valls. Alors videmment, il se peut qu'il y ait des pots de vin, de l'influence bien cache, ou que sais-je, mais ce qui y est dcrit n'explicite pas cela. De manire tout  fais neutre, on ne peut donc en conclure que ce qui suit : Manuel Valls a suivi des procdures pour obtenir ce qu'il voulait, d'autres en on suivi d'autres pour obtenir l'inverse, et  la fin c'est lui qui a gagn. Toute autre interprtation ne serait rien de plus que cela : de l'interprtation. Et on ne construit pas des preuves sur des interprtations, aussi convaincu soit-on.

Tu vas srement me sortir que je dfend Manuel Valls alors qu'il n'en est rien vu que je ne l'aime pas. Ce que je critique, c'est qu'encore une fois ton post joue sur de l'implicite en disant qu'on pourra trouver des arguments au sujet de on-ne-sait-pas-trop-quoi sur Manuel Valls, et qu'au final a fait pshit ds lors qu'on regarde ta source, o on se contente d'noncer des faits neutres, c'est  dire sans jugement de valeur ni les arguments qui viendraient les justifier. a tombe bien, c'est le deuxime principe fondateur de Wikipdia que de garder une position neutre. Par ailleurs, Wikipdia n'a pas vocation a tre pris comme source primaire, et on te le rappelle  chaque fois que tu utilises l'outil pour citer une page. C'est bien pratique pour centraliser l'information, mais citer Wikipdia montre au mieux que tu es trop feignant pour rechercher des sources solides, au pire que tu n'es toi mme pas plus inform sur le sujet.

Alors dsol de te le dire, mais si tu veux me convaincre de quelque chose, il va falloir y mettre du tiens, parce que je n'ai plus l'intention de lire encore une fois tes sources si c'est pour voir qu'il n'y a rien  en tirer. Donc donne des arguments, pas juste des pistes, des vrais arguments, sans te contenter de dire o on peut les trouver. Ensuite, construit par toi-mme une rflexion sur ces arguments, sans te dire que seuls les idiots ne pourront pas comprendre ce qui se trouve entre les lignes. Personnellement, je passe suffisamment de temps  construire mes posts pour qu'il soient les plus productifs, c'est pas pour consommer le peu de temps qu'il me reste  chercher en quoi les tiens le sont. Libre  toi de ne pas faire l'effort, mais si tu ne le fais pas, moi je ne veux plus faire l'effort de chercher  te comprendre. Je te prendrais pour un troll, et a me simplifiera la vie.

Et pour revenir au cas de la famille, si tu as tant de mal  les convaincre, c'est peut-tre parce que, tout comme moi, ils ne voient pas o tu veux en venir o ils ne voient pas sur quelle base ils devraient te faire confiance. Les politiciens, convaincre les gens, c'est leur mtier. Si tu veux faire mieux qu'eux, tu as intrt  tre trs bon, et pas juste techniquement. Moi aussi j'essaye de convaincre ma famille, et malgr que je puisse paratre  l'aise, il y a des fois o les convaincre d'une chose peut me prendre plusieurs annes, parce qu'il ne s'agit pas juste d'avoir raison, mais bien que eux en soient convaincus.

Enfin, le coup du bypass de la loi, je ne vois pas ce que a vient faire l : qui a dit le contraire ? On ne cesse de rpter la mme chose depuis le tout dbut de l'affaire ici. Tu vas pas me forcer  ressortir "L'art d'avoir toujours raison" quand mme ?

----------


## SurferIX

> Je pense que tu pourrais donner quelques exemples pour appuyer ton argumentation car on ne voit pas directement de quoi tu parles.


Au moins une personne a lu et a tout de suite vu de quoi je parle.  :;): 




> Si tu as t choqu au point que tu ne puisse plus participer  ces soires festives ou te rendre dans certains lieux, c'est que dans un sens, tu as perdu une partie de ta libert.


J'ai vu des gens qui portaient la croix gamme et faisaient croire qu'ils en taient fiers. Je suis sr que c'est uniquement de la provocation car ils s'ennuient dans leur ville, mais ce n'est pas le plus important que j'ai retenu.
J'ai retenu que (1) ils ont la possibilit de le faire, mme si des gens, moi y compris, n'aiment pas cela (2) il serait impossible de faire a en France aujourd'hui, donc, je le dis et le maintiens : on ne peut pas s'exprimer comme on veut dans le cadre de certains sujets.




> Au del, il y a certes des sujets plus tabous que d'autres, mais ce n'est pas restreint par la loi.


C'est l o tu te trompe et o mon exemple de Manuel Valls montre concrtement que ce en quoi tu crois n'est plus vrai du tout aujourd'hui.




> ...incitation  la haine...


Je me suis toujours demand pourquoi :
- lorsqu'on dessine Mahomet avec un visage en forme de bite, et un nez en forme de bite, en disant "tout est pardonn", on ne considre pas cela, justement, comme une incitation  la haine
- lorsqu'on crit "on n'a plus de putes, heureusement il nous reste Miss France", on ne considre pas cela, justement, comme une incitation  la haine
- lorsqu'on crit "assez dconn, quand est-ce qu'on va casser la gueule aux arabes", on ne considre pas cela, justement, comme une incitation  la haine
- lorsqu'on crit "soire mousse  lourdes", et qu'on voit un cur qui s'en tape un autre, on ne considre pas cela, justement, comme une incitation  la haine
je peux t'en citer encore une palanque comme a, il te suffit d'aller sur google images, et de taper "charlie hebdo".
Eux, ils ont eu le droit de s'exprimer librement et ne sont jamais considrs comme une incitation  la haine - alors que de mon point de vue, qui n'engage que moi, a l'est.
Et au mme titre que les soires en bote de nuit allemandes, j'viterai dsormais ce journal.
Donc, je le dis et je le maintiens, Valls nous a montr qu'il est possible de s'exprimer uniquement dans le cadre que les gens au pouvoir acceptent. Point.




> ...puis remis sur les rails par le Conseil d'tat saisi par Manuel Valls. Alors videmment, il se peut qu'il y ait des pots de vin, de l'influence bien cache, ou que sais-je, mais ce qui y est dcrit n'explicite pas cela.


Merci beaucoup, c'est exactement ce que je voulais lire. Tout est sujet  interprtation.




> Si un politicien dit que "la surveillance = plus de terrorisme" et que tu soutiens que c'est inefficace, pourquoi te croiraient-il plus que le politicien, "il connait son mtier quand mme !", tu pars donc de base avec un handicap.


C'est exactement comme dire "l'architecte dit que le mur en bois tiendra, mme si le maon dit que l'architecte ment, car l'architecte il connat son mtier !". Seulement, le maon, il met la main  la pte et voit les vers manger le bois. Ce qui est exasprant, c'est que malgr que le maon explique que les vers mangent le bois, 50% des gens persistent  ne croire que l'architecte. Quand tu dis que je pars avec un handicap, tu prends le problme  l'envers. Ce n'est absolument pas vrai. Tu ne travaille peut tre pas dans la scurit car sinon tu verrais quels sont les renseignements que veulent avoir ces politiciens, et tu verrais rapidement que leur cible n'est pas le terrorisme, mais leurs opposants politiques uniquement. Ce n'est pas dans l'intrt du citoyen qu'ils veulent pouvoir espionner en masse jour et nuit, c'est dans leur intrt  eux. Je ne sais pas comment le dire autrement, je l'ai dj dit trois fois ici !

"La surveillance = plus de terrorisme" je serais pour _si c'tait vrai_.

Comme je l'ai dit, et je le redirai jusqu' ce que les gens aillent vrifier par eux-mme sur Internet via plusieurs sources, plusieurs pays qui disent la mme chose (et surtout pas lire ou couter la tl franaise) : cette loi fait croire que "La surveillance = plus de terrorisme", mais sert uniquement  "La surveillance = beaucoup plus de libert d'action (muselage entre autres) pour les politiciens au pouvoir".

Bref, j'arrte d'essayer de convaincre, car personne n'est plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.

----------


## Beanux

> Plus simplement et en vrac :
> 
> - Trouver des sources gnantes de journalistes sans veiller l'attention
> - Espionner les communications des syndicats avant et pendant une ngociation pour adapter son discours
> - Espionner les trangers sur le territoire qui vont ncessairement utiliser les telecoms fr
> - Espionner d'autres politiques en toute impunit
> - Espionner des juges gnants
> - ... 
> 
> ...



Bien videment que ce nest pas acceptable et que je suis totalement contre cette loi. Qu'il n'y a pas de contrle et j'en passe. Mais on a assez enfonc de portes ouvertes.

J'essaye simplement de trouver une raison plausible et d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi cette loi "doit" passer.
J'essaye juste de faire l'exercice de comprendre la raison de cette loi, qui soit autre que de l'alination de la part de la classe politique. Qu'est-ce qui pousse certaine choses a passer, pression de lobby, des services de renseignement, etc.
Parce que la pression citoyenne n'y est pas parvenu, ni celle de socit de l'IT, ni mme les allusions de la CEDH.

En rsum serait de trouver la potentielle ide qui a fait pousser cette loi.
Aprs, il n'y a peut tre rien a chercher, et cest une alination de la part de nos gouvernants, ou un projet visant  faciliter laccs  un futur poste (un parachute)  certains politiques, ou que sais-je encore.
Mais a, c'est la dernire rponse, quand toute les autres ont t invalid, et pas la premire par dfaut (mme si a reste tentant).

----------


## Elepole

> Bien videment que ce nest pas acceptable et que je suis totalement contre cette loi. Qu'il n'y a pas de contrle et j'en passe. Mais on a assez enfonc de portes ouvertes.
> 
> J'essaye simplement de trouver une raison plausible et d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi cette loi "doit" passer.
> J'essaye juste de faire l'exercice de comprendre la raison de cette loi, qui soit autre que de l'alination de la part de la classe politique. Qu'est-ce qui pousse certaine choses a passer, pression de lobby, des services de renseignement, etc.
> Parce que la pression citoyenne n'y est pas parvenu, ni celle de socit de l'IT, ni mme les allusions de la CEDH.
> 
> En rsum serait de trouver la potentielle ide qui a fait pousser cette loi.
> Aprs, il n'y a peut tre rien a chercher, et cest une alination de la part de nos gouvernants, ou un projet visant  faciliter laccs  un futur poste (un parachute)  certains politiques, ou que sais-je encore.
> Mais a, c'est la dernire rponse, quand toute les autres ont t invalid, et pas la premire par dfaut (mme si a reste tentant).


Sachant que quasiment tous le monde en France tait contre cette loi (inclue les lobby en informatique, leur service de renseignement, les avocat, etc), il me semblent que seul les politiciens tait pour. Donc quel est lintrt des politiciens pour cette loi ? Bah en gnral, pour toute chose qu'un politicien franais fait, on retrouve quasiment toujours les mme motivations: Conserve son mandat actuel et gagner les lection pour sont prochain mandat. Et force est dadmettre, cette loi peut aider de diverse faon pour ces deux objectif.

Personnellement, je vois difficilement une autre raison pour un politiciens de forcer cette loi a passer quand toute les personne comptente lui disent que c'est la pire ide du moment.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai vu des gens qui portaient la croix gamme et faisaient croire qu'ils en taient fiers. Je suis sr que c'est uniquement de la provocation car ils s'ennuient dans leur ville, mais ce n'est pas le plus important que j'ai retenu.
> J'ai retenu que (1) ils ont la possibilit de le faire, mme si des gens, moi y compris, n'aiment pas cela (2) il serait impossible de faire a en France aujourd'hui, donc, je le dis et le maintiens : on ne peut pas s'exprimer comme on veut dans le cadre de certains sujets.


Dans l'absolu, un croix gamm n'a rien de dangereux, ce n'est qu'un dessin. Mais c'est l'interprtation qu'on lui donne qui l'est. Il est vrai qu'elle avait une signification toute autre dans l'antiquit, mais dsormais, porter une croix gamm, c'est montrer et afficher son soutient, dire qu'on est d'accord avec la pense Nazi.

Et de mon avis, ce n'est pas acceptable. L'ennuie n'est en rien une justification pour nos actes. Tu crois srieusement que de crier dans la rue ou de porter un panneau " mort les juifs" est acceptable (n'oublions pas aussi les handicaps) ? Porter une croix gamm, c'est dire la mme chose.




> je peux t'en citer encore une palanque comme a, il te suffit d'aller sur google images, et de taper "charlie hebdo".
> Eux, ils ont eu le droit de s'exprimer librement et ne sont jamais considrs comme une incitation  la haine - alors que de mon point de vue, qui n'engage que moi, a l'est.


Ils ont t attaqu en justice  plusieurs reprises, la justice a fait son travail.




> Donc, je le dis et je le maintiens, Valls nous a montr qu'il est possible de s'exprimer uniquement dans le cadre que les gens au pouvoir acceptent. Point.


Tu parles donc de Dieudonn. OK.

Tu visualises celui qu'il appelle son "imminence grise" ? Un ngationniste qui a fait une trs belle vido  vomir.
Oui,  vomir et je pse mes mots. Les exemples que je montrais il y a quelques posts proviennent justement de cette vido. Cette mme personne qui effectue des quenelles dans un cimetire juif

Revenons  Dieudonn, personne qui hberge sur son site des photos de quenelles dont certaines ont de toute vidence des connotations nazi (peut tre des personnes qui "n'ont rien compris  la quenelle", on peut laisser le bnfice du doute), effectue devant des crmatoriums, des muss juifs, etc.

Bon, je ne parle pas du fait qu'il s'est amuser  rajouter des couches, de l'huile sur le feux juste pour faire sa promotions, il n'est pas le seul  s'y amuser.
En revanche, je ne sais pas si tu as vu l'un de ses derniers spectacles, ce n'tait pas un spectacle humoristique, c'tait un discours politique. "Je suis une victime. Les juifs sont les mchants. Vous me portez pour que je vous guide, mais moi je ne veux pas, vous insistez pour que je vous guide, bon ok je vous guiderais. Votez pour moi aux prochaines lections".
C'tait exactement le message et le plan de son "spectacle".

Je ne parle pas non plus de sa chanson "Shoah nanas".

Bon, je ne peux pas lui faire de procs d'intention et je ne peux que montrer des faits. Mais rien qu'avec cela, je comprend parfaitement qu'on le censure et qu'on le condamne.
D'ailleurs la justice lui a donn tord plusieurs fois, je ne m'tendrais pas sur ce sujet.

Il ne faut pas oublier que la libert d'expression  des limites, fixer des limites sont ncessaires pour garantir les mme liberts  tous. Il faut arrter de tout confondre et de se poser  chaque fois en victime, victime d'un complot.

Sur ce je m'arrte l. Je suis entr dans ton jeu en dviant sur un sujet qui fait polmique et qui t'arrange. Une des technique de "l'art d'avoir toujours raison" si je ne m'abuse.




> Quand tu dis que je pars avec un handicap, tu prends le problme  l'envers. Ce n'est absolument pas vrai. Tu ne travaille peut tre pas dans la scurit car sinon tu verrais quels sont les renseignements que veulent avoir ces politiciens, et tu verrais rapidement que leur cible n'est pas le terrorisme, mais leurs opposants politiques uniquement


Quel est le rapport, la transition ??
Tu me contre-dit, tu dis que je prend le problme  l'envers puis tu parles de tout autre chose sans argumenter ta thse.




> Tu ne travaille peut tre pas dans la scurit car sinon tu verrais  quels sont les renseignements que veulent avoir ces politiciens


a je ne le sais que trop bien.




> Je ne sais pas comment le dire autrement, je l'ai dj dit trois fois ici !





> Bref, j'arrte d'essayer de convaincre, car personne n'est plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir.


Nous convaincre de quoi ? On est dj convaincu des mfaits de cette loi !

----------


## imperio

> Nous convaincre de quoi ? On est dj convaincu des mfaits de cette loi !


Je suis sr d'avoir dj lu a quelque part (je suis d'ailleurs 100% d'accord avec toi *Neckara*). J'ai un peu l'impression de nager en plein dlire.

----------


## SurferIX

> ..Et de mon avis, ce n'est pas acceptable.


Tu vois ? Tu fixe ici tes propres limites. Ce que je comprends, et c'est tout  fait normal.
Il faut comprendre que d'autres personnes, avec d'autres concepts, n'ont pas les mmes limites.
Et la difficult dans tout cela, c'est de savoir o sont les limites pour "tout le monde".




> Ils ont t attaqu en justice  plusieurs reprises, la justice a fait son travail.


Sauf erreur de ma part, ils ont toujours gagn, et ce dont je me souviens surtout, c'est qu'ils ont gagn sur le procs qui insultait l'intgralit des musulmans.
(Insulte au sens de la dfinition donne ci-avant par Matthieu Vergne)




> Tu visualises celui qu'il appelle son "imminence grise" ...


C'est "minence grise", pas "imminence grise" (qui ne veut rien dire sauf  vouloir faire de l'humour).
Je dis juste que c'est incroyable de voir qu'il y a un premier ministre qui dpense autant d'nergie et de temps, sur le dos des Franais, qui va jusqu' saisir en appel le Conseil d'tat (vous imaginez le cot d'un tel acte sur le plan financier),  tel point que la Ligue des droits de l'homme, dclare que  le ministre de l'Intrieur Manuel Valls a mis le gouvernement "dans une situation dlicate" . Et tout a ne vous choque pas ? Putain, mais *en appeler le Conseil d'tat*. Vous ralisez au moins la gravite de l'acte du premier ministre ? Vous vous rendez compte de tout ce qu'il a mis en marche pour cela ? C'est simplement inadmissible.
Je m'en cogne totalement de la destination de ses actes. Je dis juste qu'il n'est pas possible de s'exprimer sur certains sujet, et je vous en apporte la preuve indniable.
N'essayez pas de dire "oui mais c'est normal", je vous demande juste de dire "oui, effectivement, on ne peut pas s'exprimer comme on veut sur ce qu'on veut en France". C'est une ralit concrte.
C'est la seule chose que je voulais dire.
Je ne veux pas polmiquer sur un tel sujet.

La tlvision franaise ment, et ma femme l'a vcu avec Karl Zro - qui est venu filmer et dformer totalement ce qui a t film, j'en parlerai en priv si tu veux mais je sais de quoi je parle quand je dis cela.
Je l'ai dj dit : renseignez vous, allez sur le Web, vrifiez que les sources viennent de pays diffrents, et si tout va dans le mme sens, alors pensez que ces ides, ou ces faits sont vrais et ne sont pas dforms.
Au travers de ce que tu dis, ce n'est pas ce que tu as fait, et je te conseille de le faire, et de te faire ta propre opinion, sans suivre brainlessly "ce que font les autres".




> Nous convaincre de quoi ? On est dj convaincu des mfaits de cette loi !


Je n'essaie de convaincre personne. J'essaie d'expliquer des choses  des gens qui s'interrogent sur le "pourquoi les techniciens du Web sortent autant de leurs gonds quant aux possibilits laisses par cette loi".

Et dans le cadre du sujet, et de cette loi, j'en viens aussi  une chose : tu seras content d'imaginer que les politiciens pourront museler qui on ils veulent, car, pour l'instant, cela va dans ton sens. Mais il se peut fort bien que cela se retourne contre toi tt ou tard, et que lorsque tu crieras au scandale ou  l'injustice, eh bien tu te retrouveras en prison, et de tout ce que tu auras fait sur le Web, personne ne pourra le voir.

----------


## Iradrille

> Dans l'absolu, un croix gamm n'a rien de dangereux, ce n'est qu'un dessin. Mais c'est l'interprtation qu'on lui donne qui l'est. Il est vrai qu'elle avait une signification toute autre dans l'antiquit, mais dsormais, porter une croix gamm, c'est montrer et afficher son soutient, dire qu'on est d'accord avec la pense Nazi.
> 
> Et de mon avis, ce n'est pas acceptable. L'ennuie n'est en rien une justification pour nos actes. Tu crois srieusement que de crier dans la rue ou de porter un panneau " mort les juifs" est acceptable (n'oublions pas aussi les handicaps) ? Porter une croix gamm, c'est dire la mme chose.


Je pense qu'on rsumer a  "on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui".

Qui n'a jamais souri  une blague raciste / antismite / pdophile / ou autre sujet "dlicat" ?

Tout dpend du contexte.

----------


## Neckara

> Tu vois ? Tu fixe ici tes propres limites. Ce que je comprends, et c'est tout  fait normal.
> Il faut comprendre que d'autres personnes, avec d'autres concepts, n'ont pas les mmes limites.
> Et la difficult dans tout cela, c'est de savoir o sont les limites pour "tout le monde".


Bien sr, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dit dans un post prcdent en parlant de "La libert des uns s'arrte l o commence celle des autres".




> Je dis juste que c'est incroyable de voir qu'il y a un premier ministre qui dpense autant d'nergie et de temps, sur le dos des Franais, qui va jusqu' saisir en appel le Conseil d'tat (vous imaginez le cot d'un tel acte sur le plan financier),  tel point que la Ligue des droits de l'homme, dclare que  le ministre de l'Intrieur Manuel Valls a mis le gouvernement "dans une situation dlicate" . Et tout a ne vous choque pas ? Putain, mais *en appeler le Conseil d'tat*. Vous ralisez au moins la gravite de l'acte du premier ministre ? Vous vous rendez compte de tout ce qu'il a mis en marche pour cela ? C'est simplement inadmissible.


Je pense que tu mlanges un peu tout.
D'ailleurs, le fait mme qu'il ai mis autant "d'nergie et de temps", est bien la preuve qu'il n'est pas ais de censurer et qu'il y a des protocoles  respecter.




> Je l'ai dj dit : renseignez vous, allez sur le Web, vrifiez que les sources viennent de pays diffrents, et si tout va dans le mme sens, alors pensez que ces ides, ou ces faits sont vrais et ne sont pas dforms.
> Au travers de ce que tu dis, ce n'est pas ce que tu as fait, et je te conseille de le faire, et de te faire ta propre opinion, sans suivre brainlessly "ce que font les autres".


Oui, le coup du "tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi donc tu ne te renseigne pas/tu es manipul par les dbats", je l'entends assez souvent. trangement, souvent venant de personnes prtes  croire tout et n'importe quoi sans aucun recul pour peu que cela contre-dise la version "officielle".
Qu'est-ce qui te dit que je ne varie pas mes sources ? Qu'est-ce qui te dit que je ne fais pas de recherche ?




> Et dans le cadre du sujet, et de cette loi, j'en viens aussi  une chose : tu seras content d'imaginer que les politiciens pourront museler qui on ils veulent, car, pour l'instant, cela va dans ton sens. Mais il se peut fort bien que cela se retourne contre toi tt ou tard, et que lorsque tu crieras au scandale ou  l'injustice, eh bien tu te retrouveras en prison, et de tout ce que tu auras fait sur le Web, personne ne pourra le voir.


Pourquoi essayes-tu de rechercher le dsaccord alors que sur le fond on est d'accord sur les mfaits de cette loi ?
Je n'ai jamais affirm que cette loi tait "bonne", alors pourquoi le sous-entendre ?




> Je pense qu'on rsumer a  "on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui".
> 
> Qui n'a jamais souri  une blague raciste / antismite / pdophile / ou autre sujet "dlicat" ?
> 
> Tout dpend du contexte.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton argument.
Tout d'abord, cela prsume qu'on soit dans le domaine de l'humour et qu'on ne pense pas rellement ce qu'on dit.
Si je fais une blague sexiste, tant qu'on est bien clair sur le fait que c'est de l'humour et qu'on n'en pense pas un mot, cela peut passer. Mais si on fait une blague sexiste pour appuyer mon discours sexiste et rechercher l'adhsion de mon auditorat ou pour me vendre, l je ne suis pas d'accord.

De plus, l'humour ne peut pas tout justifier. Si tabasser un inconnu dans la rue me fait rire, c'est bon, je peux le faire, car c'est de "l'humour" ?
Harceler mes collgues fminines, c'est bon, c'est de l'humour ?

----------


## Iradrille

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton argument.
> Tout d'abord, cela prsume qu'on soit dans le domaine de l'humour et qu'on ne pense pas rellement ce qu'on dit.
> Si je fais une blague sexiste, tant qu'on est bien clair sur le fait que c'est de l'humour et qu'on n'en pense pas un mot, cela peut passer. Mais si on fait une blague sexiste pour appuyer mon discours sexiste et rechercher l'adhsion de mon auditorat ou pour me vendre, l je ne suis pas d'accord.
> 
> De plus, l'humour ne peut pas tout justifier. Si tabasser un inconnu dans la rue me fait rire, c'est bon, je peux le faire, car c'est de "l'humour" ?
> Harceler mes collgues fminines, c'est bon, c'est de l'humour ?


On dit la mme chose ( moins que quelque chose mchappe).

Pour la premire partie : tout dpend du contexte. C'est bien le contexte qui va dfinir l'interprtation qu'on en fait.

Tabasser un inconnu, pourquoi pas tant que a vous fait rire tous les deux (toi, et l'inconnu)...  peut sembler extrme, mais ya des gens tellement bizarre que a m'tonnerait pas que a en fasse rire certains de se faire tabasser.

Sinon harclement != humour, la mme remarque dplace peut tre vue comme de l'humour ou comme du harclement : est-ce que a fait rire tes collgues ? Est-ce que a les dranges ?

----------


## r0d

> J'essaye simplement de trouver une raison plausible et d'essayer de comprendre pourquoi cette loi "doit" passer.


Il est trs difficile de tenter une analyse de causalit sur un  vnement qui implique un grand nombre de facteurs. D'autant plus lorsque parmi ces nombreux facteurs, certains ne sont pas publics; donc nous n'avons pas toutes les pices du puzzle. C'est la raison pour laquelle le temps aide  l'analyse politique, car avec le temps, certaines pice du puzzle peuvent apparatre. Par exemple, lorsque N. Chomsky analyse les documents dclassifis du gouvernement amricain, il est capable de produire des analyses exceptionnelles; mais ces analyses concernent des faits qui se sont produits au moins 30 ans plus tt.

Cela dit, la difficult de la tche ne doit pas nous astreindre  la rsignation. Donc je propose mon analyse. Il s'agit d'opinion, je me permet donc de ne pas sourcer, ni de construire une argumentation rellement construite.
La question est: "Cette loi est inutile et liberticide, pourquoi donc nos lus l'ont crite et approuve?".

Si on attaque le problme selon une approche systmique (ou sociologique; par opposition  une approche psychologique, qui tenterait de comprendre ce qu'il se passe prcisment dans la tte de ces lus), alors on peut voir deux choses apparatre.

1/ Les lus font partie de ce que Bourdieu appelait un "champ social" bien prcis. Il s'agit d'un champ social qui regroupe une certaine lite duque: hauts fonctionnaires, mdiacrates, une certaine partie du grand patronat, etc. Ce champ social est trs particulier  bien des gards, mais la particularit qui m'intresse ici est la suivante: il est tout petit en terme de population (ces gens-l sont peu nombreux), mais il a un norme pouvoir. C'est ce qu'on appelle parfois l'aristocratie (au second sens).
Depuis Machiavel, nous savons que ce petit groupe de population a peur de "la masse" constitue par l'ensemble des autres citoyens. Et  juste titre: leurs privilges ne sont ( ma connaissance) jamais lgitimes, et ils sont en infriorit numrique. Comme disait La Botie: ils sont forts parce que nous sommes faibles. Ils nous apparaissent fort, mais en ralit ils sont faibles, et ils en sont conscient. Par consquent, ils doivent se protger. Et ils ont trouv, vers le milieu du XXme sicle, la meilleure faon de se protger: un mlange de fabrication du consentement et de contrle a-priori. Tout le monde sait ce qu'est la fabrication du consentement, en revanche on connait moins l'ide de contrle a-priori. Le contrle a-priori consiste  savoir ce qui va se passer pour stopper un vnement le plus tt possible, et si possible, avant qu'il ne se produise. Pour prvoir qu'un vnement va se produire, il faut contrler au maximum, il faut tout savoir.
Selon cet angle de vue, on peut considrer que le comportement de ces lus, lorsqu'ils ont vot cette loi, est une sorte d'instinct de survie. Instinct de survie au sens darwinien, sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une espce, mais d'une classe sociale (ou plutt d'un champ social).

2/ L'analyse marxiste ne me semble pas non plus stupide: il y a une guerre de classes, les politiciens sont du ct des riches, ils ont besoin de nous contrler, nous les pauvres. Simple mais efficace.


En guise de conclusion, je pense que nous avons une image biaise de ce qu'est un grand politicien (dput, ministre, snateur, ...) aujourd'hui. Il faut comprendre que ces gens-l passent une grande majorit de leur temps  faire de la communication. Ils n'ont pas le temps, ni l'envie, de s'intresser aux dtails des lois qu'ils votent et des amendements qu'ils proposent. Ils n'crivent ni ne votent les lois avec leur raison, mais avec leurs tripes, ou en fonction de leur intrt direct (essentiellement des intrts stratgiques). C'est pourquoi, si on souhaite analyser leurs comportement, il ne faut pas chercher du ct de l'thologie (bien que cela puisse tre amusant, j'en conviens), mais plutt du ct de la sociologie.
Souvent on se demande pourquoi nos politiciens sont si "nuls". En fait, ils ne sont pas "nuls", ce sont mme les meilleurs sur un point: se faire lire. Mais se faire lire est une chose (c'est essentiellement de la com' et de la stratgie), alors que le travail qu'ils sont sens effectuer, faire de la politique (au sens premier, celui d'Aristote), en est une autre. Et moi je crois qu'en vrit, ces gens-l ignorent tout de la politique (au sens premier toujours), et que mme s'ils en avaient envie, il n'auraient pas le temps de s'en occuper. Parce que c'est bien simple, et moi qui gravite dans diffrents partis, syndicats et associations depuis 15 ans, je vois bien comment a fonctionne. Si dans le tas il y en a un ou une qui fait rellement de la politique, il ne montera jamais dans la hirarchie, et que ce soit dans un parti, un syndicat, ou une association, ce sont les "beaux parleurs", les pros de la com', qui montent en grade.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Souvent on se demande pourquoi nos politiciens sont si "nuls". En fait, ils ne sont pas "nuls", ce sont mme les meilleurs sur un point: se faire lire. Mais se faire lire est une chose (c'est essentiellement de la com' et de la stratgie), alors que le travail qu'ils sont sens effectuer, faire de la politique (au sens premier, celui d'Aristote), en est une autre. Et moi je crois qu'en vrit, ces gens-l ignorent tout de la politique (au sens premier toujours), et que mme s'ils en avaient envie, il n'auraient pas le temps de s'en occuper. Parce que c'est bien simple, et moi qui gravite dans diffrents partis, syndicats et associations depuis 15 ans, je vois bien comment a fonctionne. Si dans le tas il y en a un ou une qui fait rellement de la politique, il ne montera jamais dans la hirarchie, et que ce soit dans un parti, un syndicat, ou une association, ce sont les "beaux parleurs", les pros de la com', qui montent en grade.


Dit autrement, la dmocratie reprsentative, c'est une caste de politiciens professionnels dont le mtier est de se faire lire, pas de gouverner. Maintenant, je ne crois pas que les alternatives soient beaucoup mieux. La dmocratie participative a quelques qualits, mais il faudrait voir dans un pays moins neutre et sage que la Suisse pour se faire une relle opinion. Je ne parviens pas  imaginer un communisme qui ne finisse pas comme les communismes historiques(i.e. un sombre connard bute tous les mecs bien et installe une dictature). Quand au reste, il est pourri dj en thorie, alors je n'ose en imaginer la pratique...

Tout ceci me rend assez pessimiste, en fait.

----------


## Zirak

> Tout ceci me rend assez pessimiste, en fait.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Dit autrement, la dmocratie reprsentative, c'est une caste de politiciens professionnels dont le mtier est de se faire lire, pas de gouverner. Maintenant, je ne crois pas que les alternatives soient beaucoup mieux. La dmocratie participative a quelques qualits, mais il faudrait voir dans un pays moins neutre et sage que la Suisse pour se faire une relle opinion. Je ne parviens pas  imaginer un communisme qui ne finisse pas comme les communismes historiques(i.e. un sombre connard bute tous les mecs bien et installe une dictature). Quand au reste, il est pourri dj en thorie, alors je n'ose en imaginer la pratique...
> 
> Tout ceci me rend assez pessimiste, en fait.


Pour ma part, je crois en un mix entre dmocratie directe et reprsentative (librale peut-tre? je matrise pas bien le concept): pas tout  fait directe car permet de dlguer son vote  un reprsentant, pas tout  fait reprsentative car n'oblige pas  passer par un reprsentant. Je dveloppe pas, c'est pas le sujet, mais aujourd'hui, les technos disponible devraient permettre une dmocratie directe.

@Zirak : si je le trouve sur les listes de 2017, j'y rflchirai. {^_}

----------


## r0d

> Dit autrement, la dmocratie reprsentative, c'est une caste de politiciens professionnels dont le mtier est de se faire lire, pas de gouverner. Maintenant, je ne crois pas que les alternatives soient beaucoup mieux.


Il faut trouver de nouvelles alternatives, sortir des schmas classiques. Par exemple, l'opposition libralisme/keynsianisme n'a plus de sens aujourd'hui.
Ce qui est nervant, c'est que je constate au quotidien que la majorit des gens appellent ces changements de paradigmes de leurs vux, mais tout est verrouill. Il y a galement de plus en plus de gens qui mettent en pratique ces envies de changement, qui tentent des formes de vie en autarcie, au moins partielle, ou qui tentent de nouvelles formes de rapports entre le travail et le quotidien, etc. Plein de gens essaient plein de choses, tous les jours. Mais tout est verrouill  tous les niveaux. Et le premier niveau, c'est celui de l'information. Aujourd'hui, celui qui contrle l'information est celui qui a le pouvoir. La tl commande, comme disent les gars de Acrimed. Or aujourd'hui, qui possde l'information? Allez, juste pour le plaisir, un petit inventaire (je ne pense pas vous apprendre grand-chose, mais c'est toujours bon de le rappeler):
- Le Monde, Nouvel Obs, Rue 89, Challenges: groupe Perdriel
- Europe 1, Paris Match, Le JDD, Elle: groupe Lagardre
- TF1, LCI, Le Figaro, L'Express, L'expansion: groupe Bouygues
- Libration: Drahi (Altice, Numricable, ...)
- Les chos, Capital Finance, Radio Classique: LVMH (Bernard Arnault)
- RMC, BFM Business, BFM TV, 01net.com: Alain Weill

Tous les propritaires des mdias de masse, sans exception, sont des industriels immensment riches dont l'activit de base n'a pas de rapport avec l'information. Deuxime point notable, c'est qu'aucun de ces mdias n'est rentable d'un point de vue strictement comptable.

Je pense que le fond du problme se cache ici, dans les "mass mdias". Parce que nous, qui sommes plus ou moins actifs sur internet, n'en avons pas forcment conscience, mais les "mass mdias" classique, en particulier la tl et la presse, ce sont eux qui faonnent rellement l'opinion. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle internet leur fait peur, et qu'ils veulent absolument contrler ce nouvel espace mdiatique.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je dveloppe pas, c'est pas le sujet, mais aujourd'hui, les technos disponible devraient permettre une dmocratie directe.


Je me permet d'en douter : toute analyse technique objective du vote lectronique conclue forcment sur le fait que par concept c'est une mauvaise ide.

Stallman est peut tre extremiste niveau logiciel libre, mais quand il prend du recul il le prend  fond, et fondamentalement ce qu'il dcrit  propos du vote electronique est vrai :
https://www.stallman.org/evoting.html

(et comme son copyright me le permet gentilement, j'en profite! ( Copyright (c) 2015 Richard Stallman Verbatim copying and redistribution of this entire page are permitted provided this notice is preserved.) )




> Computers That Count Votes
> 
> Voting machines used in Virginia and Pennsylvania allowed election-rigging via wifi, for anyone that could crack the machine's WEP password.
> 
> To make it even easier, they used the password "ABCDE". But that is the icing on the cake. There are programs that reliably guess WEP passwords. No matter what password they had chosen, the machine would still have been vulnerable to anyone with some expertise.
> 
> Today's voting computers might have a little better security, but that doesn't mean they can be trusted. Even if the security is enough to thwart random passers-by, that does not mean it will stop people from the company that made the machine, or people from the election authority, from rigging the election indetectably.
> 
> Virginia has decertified this machine, but is the replacement good enough for your elections? The proper criteria are more than a little more strict.
> ...

----------


## r0d

> Tout ceci me rend assez pessimiste, en fait.


C'est peut-tre ce que Spinoza appelle "la rencontre avec la nature naturante"?
L'ide de Spinoza c'est,  la hache, que nous sommes manipuls par nos affects. Ces affects sont issus de notre "moi profond" (pour utiliser une terminologie freudienne), c'est  dire notre nature naturante. 
Selon Spinoza, nous avons l'impression d'tre libres, mais en fait nous sommes manipuls par nos affects. Il est cependant possible de s'en librer, au moins partiellement, en apprenant  les connatre. Une fois qu'on les connait, alors on peut sinon les combattre, au moins dterminer une sorte de primtre dans lequel nous pouvons voluer librement, tout en les respectant.
Et s'il y a une chose qui fait mal en politique, c'est de comprendre la nature naturante de nos pairs. a nous fait progresser, mais a fait mal, parce que a dtermine une limite  notre champs des possibles (les choses que nous pensions possibles). Par exemple, quand je suis entr  la LCR  20 ans, je pensais qu'il suffirait d'une tincelle pour qu'arrive le fameux grand soir, la rvolution proltarienne. J'ai vite constat qu'il y avait plein d'tincelles partout, mais que rien n'explosait. J'ai ensuite compris qu'il y avait une sorte de seuil de l'inacceptable chez les gens, et que tant que ce seuil n'tait pas atteint, ils ne bougeraient pas. J'ai donc entrevu un morceau de nature naturante, et a m'a fait mal. Mais une fois que l'on a accept les limites de nos natures naturantes, alors on peut construire  l'intrieur.

----------


## Kaamui

> Au moins une personne a lu et a tout de suite vu de quoi je parle. 
> 
> 
> J'ai vu des gens qui portaient la croix gamme et faisaient croire qu'ils en taient fiers. Je suis sr que c'est uniquement de la provocation car ils s'ennuient dans leur ville, mais ce n'est pas le plus important que j'ai retenu.
> J'ai retenu que (1) ils ont la possibilit de le faire, mme si des gens, moi y compris, n'aiment pas cela (2) il serait impossible de faire a en France aujourd'hui, donc, je le dis et le maintiens : on ne peut pas s'exprimer comme on veut dans le cadre de certains sujets.
> 
> 
> C'est l o tu te trompe et o mon exemple de Manuel Valls montre concrtement que ce en quoi tu crois n'est plus vrai du tout aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...



Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est que tu es choqu par des choses, mais tu n'as pas pour autant l'intention de les empcher d'exister, contrairement  Neckara pour qui c'est INNACEPTABLE  ::mouarf:: 

Ce que tu fais l va donc  l'encontre de la nature humaine, qui consiste  changer (force et/ou destruction) tout ce qui n'est "pas bien". Tu as, en mon sens, comme moi d'ailleurs, perdu ton humanit (flicitations  :;): ). Et le jour o tout le monde sera capable de rflchir comme toi ( mirroir) alors le monde s'en portera mieux.

Et ici, comme dans d'autres topics (n'est-ce pas FranoisM), on va te dtester pour cela (t'as gagn des pouces rouges systmatiques avec ton dernier post, c'est une sorte de promotion)

Exemple de phrase qui passe pas (et pourtant) : *le nazisme prend racine dans l'esprit de fermeture* (en opposition  l'esprit d'ouverture qu'on retrouve dans les fondements de la lacit). Ce sont donc des gens comme ceux dans ce topic, qui jugent que certaines penses ne sont pas acceptables, qui nourrissent sa croissance.


PS : (Rien contre toi Neckara, ton mot 'acceptable' me sert juste de support, en ralit une masse de personnes ici dit la mme chose que toi)

PS2 :  ceux qui se prparent  rpondre que du coup si on va par l on peut pardonner au pdophile de faire ce qu'il fait, etc... je laisserai le soin  r0d de me rappeler (s'il le veut bien je l'en remercie d'avance) la citation de Spinoza rpondant  une rtorque du mme type  un certain monsieur dont j'ai oubli le nom.

PS3 : je rajouterai que dans l'application les lois sur les liberts ne devraient pas dpasser l'interdiction de nuire physiquement et/ou moralement (harclement, pas parce que a fait chier quand il pense mal)  autrui.

----------


## Neckara

> PS3 : je rajouterai que dans l'application les lois sur les liberts ne devraient pas dpasser l'interdiction de nuire physiquement et/ou moralement (harclement, pas parce que a fait chier quand il pense mal)  autrui.





> contrairement  Neckara pour qui c'est INNACEPTABLE


N'est-ce pas nuire moralement que d'arborer une croix nazi ?
Je prcise "croix nazi" car une croix gamm  plusieurs signification diffrente comme dans le bouddhisme ou l'antiquit.

Faire des actions assimil  du nazisme devant des cimetires juifs et/ou des crmatoriums ne peut-il pas tre vu comme du harclement et/ou des menaces ?

De manire gnrale, est-ce que s'attaquer  un groupe de personnes, les faire passer pour des coupables systmatiques de tous nos maux, et sans aucun fondement, n'est-ce pas leur nuire moralement ?

Et pour aller plus, loin, est-ce que choquer pour choquer n'est-il pas issu d'une volont de nuire moralement  une personne ou  un ensemble de personnes ?

Tu remarqueras qu'on a rien dit sur le fait de penser ou sur les fonds, mais sur la manire de l'exprimer, les formes.


Avoir un esprit ouvert, ce n'est pas ncessairement accepter tout et n'importe quoi.
Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on accepte tout et n'importe quoi qu'on a un esprit ouvert.

EDIT : De plus, ce n'est pas parce qu'on juge une chose inacceptable, qu'on va condamner son auteur au bcher.

EDIT2: On est quand mme en train de partir en plein HS  ::?:

----------


## Kaamui

> N'est-ce pas nuire moralement que d'arborer une croix nazi ?


Non c'est exprimer une croyance (que tu n'as pas  juger, mme si tu as le droit de penser qu'elle est dbile (comme moi))




> Faire des actions assimil  du nazisme devant des cimetires juifs et/ou des crmatoriums ne peut-il pas tre vu comme du harclement et/ou des menaces ?


Non, encore une fois a doit surtout tre vu comme de la btise. S'il y a dgradation (tag, profanation, destruction,...), alors les personnes peuvent tre rprims sur ce plan (proprit des biens, dgradation de bien public, etc).




> De manire gnrale, est-ce que s'attaquer  un groupe de personnes, les faire passer pour des coupables systmatiques de tous nos maux, et sans aucun fondement, n'est-ce pas leur nuire moralement ?


Non, c'est avoir une opinion.




> Et pour aller plus, loin, est-ce que choquer pour choquer n'est-il pas issu d'une volont de nuire moralement  une personne ou  un ensemble de personnes ?


Tant qu'il ne s'agit pas de harclement moral envers une personne physique, ou un groupe de personnes physiques cibles, non, il ne s'agit l que d'une provocation lgale envers un concept reprsentatif d'un groupe.

Si je dis par exemple : les blancs sont tous des encu*** de colons, c'est un prjug, idiot, mais qui fait de moi un gnralisateur stupide, pas un criminel (je choisis cet exemple car je suis blanc).




> Tu remarqueras qu'on a rien dit sur le fait de penser ou sur les fonds, mais sur la manire de l'exprimer, les formes.


Tu remarqueras que tu essaies donc de porter un jugement sur ta manire de ressentir une expression, une forme que tu perois. 




> Avoir un esprit ouvert, ce n'est pas ncessairement accepter tout et n'importe quoi.
> Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on accepte tout et n'importe quoi qu'on a un esprit ouvert.


C'est vrai, totalement.




> EDIT : De plus, ce n'est pas parce qu'on juge une chose inacceptable, qu'on va condamner son auteur au bcher.


Le mot innaceptable est alors mal choisi. Si tu n'acceptes pas quelque chose, alors tu ne l'acceptes pas.




> EDIT2: On est quand mme en train de partir en plein HS


Toi aussi t'as remarqu comment on revient toujours dans un dbat vers le fameux point godwin (les nazis) ? C'est hilarant  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> Non c'est exprimer une croyance (que tu n'as pas  juger)


C'est bien plus que cela.

C'est soutenir des actes ignobles, c'est aussi adhrer  une idologie qui prne ces actes ignobles.




> Non, encore une fois a doit surtout tre vu comme de la btise.


Donc le harclement, c'est OK ? Aprs tout ce ne sont que des btises.




> Non, c'est avoir une opinion.


Non, c'est des actes, c'est de la diffamation, des menaces, on peut aller mme jusqu' l'incitation  des actes condamn par la loi. Il n'y a aucun mal  penser quelque chose ou  avoir une opinion, mais ds que cela se traduits par des actes, on en est responsable.
Encore une fois, si tu acceptes cela, tu acceptes tout harclement moral, toutes menaces. De plus, si une personne milite activement pour qu'on dpose des bombes dans des lieux publiques, si une autre personne l'coute et en dpose une, tu dresponsabilises le cerveau, le meneur et tu ne condamne que la bonne poire manipule ?




> Si je dis par exemple : les blancs sont tous des encu*** de colons, c'est un prjug, idiot, mais qui fait de moi un gnralisateur stupide, pas un criminel (je choisis cet exemple car je suis blanc).


Difficile de porter un jugement  partir d'une seule phrase, sans contexte et sans lintonation avec laquelle elle a t prononce.

 partir du moment o tu dis "sont tous", je ne suis pas sr que tu puisses encore parler d'un "concept reprsentatif d'un groupe" car tu vises chaque individu sans exceptions.

Si tu dis "les blancs, quels encu*** de colons", l oui, je veux bien admettre qu'on soit dans un "concept reprsentatif".

Je vois deux cas o ce ne serait pas acceptable.

Si on ne fait que le rpter, cela peut virer au harclement.
Les blagues sur les blondes c'est marrant. Mais si une personne blonde entends les mme blague jours, aprs jours, cela peut virer au harclement. Les blagues sexistes sont peut-tre plus parlantes. Et on a des personnes qui,  force, commencent  croire que c'est vrai, se dvaluent (ou se sente menace) et cela peut mme aller jusqu' ce qu'elle dcide de mettre fin  ses jours (ou qu'elle attaque ses agresseurs).

Le second cas, c'est si cela entre dans un discours vritablement "anti-blanc" et vire vers de la vritable incitation  la haine allant jusqu' inciter ou provoquer des agressions physiques.




> Tu remarqueras que tu essaies donc de porter un jugement sur ta manire de ressentir une expression, une forme que tu perois.


C'est ce qu'on appelle le "tact", la "diplomatie", nuancer son discours, ou autre.
On peut avoir une forme insultante et une forme tout  fait correcte avec le mme fond.

Par exemple :
le fond : je ne veux pas d'animaux dans l'immeuble.forme acceptable : un petit panneau "Les animaux ne sont pas tolrs dans cet immeuble, merci de votre comprhension".forme inacceptable : j'attrape le premier animal que je vois dans l'immeuble, je l'attrape par le cou et je le clou  la porte d'entre, puis j'cris avec son sang "Le prochain que je vois  l'intrieur subira le mme sort".

Certaines formes sont d'ailleurs condamnables : diffamations, insultes, menaces, etc.




> Le mot innaceptable est alors mal choisi. Si tu n'acceptes pas quelque chose, alors tu ne l'acceptes pas.


Bien sr, mais le fait que je ne l'acceptes pas ne signifie pas que je vais tabasser ceux qui ne font pas ce que je veux ou que je vais passer ma vie  militer contre.

----------


## Neckara

Je vais me permettre d'anticiper ta rponse.

Bien sr que ce sont des notions trs subjectives, et c'est pour cela qu'on a besoin d'un procs pour se dfendre, d'un juge pour trancher.


Or, avec la loi pour le renseignement, on va nous retirer tout cela.
On sera surveill sans le savoir, sans qu'un juge ai pu tre saisi et sans pouvoir se dfendre d'une possible mauvaise interprtations de nos propos ou de pouvoir clamer sa bonne foi.

----------


## Kaamui

Je te met un pouce rouge




> C'est bien plus que cela *Pour moi*.
> 
> *Pour moi*. C'est soutenir des actes ignobles, c'est aussi adhrer  une idologie qui prne ces actes ignobles.
> 
> *Pour celui qui porte le tatouage, je ne sais pas ce que signifie pour lui : "arborer ce tatouage"*


Tu n'arrives pas  voir le problme de ton mode de raisonnement.




> Donc le harclement, c'est OK ? Aprs tout ce ne sont que des btises.


Le harclement n'est pas une btise mais un crime contre la libert d'autrui. Faire une quenelle devant un difice religieux est une btise, mais ce n'est pas tant la stupidit de celui qui la fait que tes propres associations/raccourcis/gnralits de raisonnement qui te harcle . (Oh et les juges sont subjectifs, car ils sont Homme avant juge)




> Non, c'est des actes, c'est de la diffamation, des menaces, on peut aller mme jusqu' l'incitation  des actes condamn par la loi.


Ah ben si c'est condamn par la loi c'est bon alors.. rapelle moi dj : pour ou contre la loi gayssot 3.0 la loi sur le renseignement ?




> Certaines formes sont d'ailleurs condamnables : diffamations, insultes, menaces, etc.


idem.


Edit : Bien anticip  (je te met un pouce vert)  :;):  Finalement, peut-tre que tu vois l'erreur dans ton raisonnement

----------


## Zirak

> Finalement, peut-tre que tu vois l'erreur dans ton raisonnement


Par contre, je n'ai pas l'impression que toi tu vois celle dans le tien...

Si je comprends bien, tu voudrais tre libre (sans loi donc) de dire tout ce que tu veux  propos de n'importe quel sujet, tant que cela ne dborde pas dans le harclement physique ou moral, c'est a ? 

Mais  partir de quand est-ce du harclement ? Qu'est ce qui peut dfinir cette "ligne"  partir de laquelle cela devient du harclement, et non plus une opinion ?


Tu reproches  Neckara ou aux juges de faire en fonction de leur ressenti, et donc de ne pas tre vraiment objectifs si je comprends bien, ok, trs bien, mais cette limite qui te fait passer toi, de l'opinion exprime,  penser qu'on est dans le harclement, n'est-elle pas fruit de ton propre ressenti ? Ce que toi tu vas prendre pour du harclement n'en sera peut-tre pas pour ton voisin qui trouvera cela tout  fait acceptable comme attitude.

Et si l'on bascule dans le harclement, il faut donc bien une loi pour punir cela non ? Qui peut crire cette loi  part des Hommes en fonction de leur ressenti ? 

Il y aura forcment une notion de subjectivit  un moment ou un autre.


Aprs comme je te l'ai dit dans un autre fil, on peut tre contre certaines lois, ou leur reprocher de ne cibler / dfendre qu'une certaine population, et vouloir qu'elles soient modifies pour tre appliques de la mme faon  tout le monde, a je suis totalement pour et d'accord. Maintenant, tant que ces lois ne sont pas modifies, on ne peut pas crier  l'injustice quand un mec se fait censurer car il tient des propos hors la loi.

----------


## Neckara

> Faire une quenelle devant un difice religieux est une btise.


Cela peut tre vu comme du harclement envers un groupe.
Pas avec un seul acte isol, mais avec un ensemble d'actes de ce genre, je peux comprendre qu'on puisse se sentir menac.

Aprs, comme je le dis ce n'est pas tant le fond que la forme que je condamne. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a fait une btise ou qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'on fait que cela nous dresponsabilise.




> Edit : Bien anticip


 :8-): 




> Finalement, peut-tre que tu vois l'erreur dans ton raisonnement


Je ne vois pas cela comme une erreur de raisonnement, je vois cela plus comme l'existence d'une limite entre l'acceptable et linacceptable difficile  dfinir. On peut tenter de dfinir des principes, mais trouver une rgle claire, gnrale et absolue me semble impossible.

De plus, nous essayons de donner des exemples pour appuyer nos dire et par l, on porte un jugement.
Mais ce ne sont que des exemples abstraits ou incomplet o nous n'avons pas tous les lments. Pour reprendre le tatouage, il se peut qu'il n'tait pas consentant quand on lui a fait ce tatouage (aprs tout on n'en sait rien).

Aprs, ce qu'il reprsente est tout de mme important. Car tout est reprsentation. Les mots, les crits, le monde, nous ne voyons que la reprsentation qu'on s'en fait. Un crit, ce n'est que de l'encre sur une feuille, pourtant chaque mot  un sens, reprsente un concept. Si on m'attaque pour publicit mensongre "20kg de crales", on ne peut pas se dfendre en disant "oui, mais pour moi, les crales, c'est du sable". Le mot "crale", peut reprsenter n'importe quoi mais on a tablit des conventions, des normes, certaines plus tacites que d'autres.

Ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il faille le condamner ou qu'il soit coupable. Juste que l'vnement observ est grave.


Je pense qu'on est d'accord pour dire que c'est trs compliqu  ::aie:: .
Tout ce que nous pouvons faire, c'est noncer des principes, et dans l'absolu, seul un juge serait habilit  dpartager nos thses, il est vident qu'on ne peut pas dcider si une personne  moiti fictive est innocente ou coupable sur un forum en ne connaissant que la moiti de l'histoire.
Avoir un procs permet de dfendre chaque thse, de prsenter chaque lment  prendre en considration, c'est  dire que cela permet d'avoir un vrai jugement de qualit. Ce qui me semble tre la moindre des choses avant d'tre mis sur coute.


Ce qui ne nous empche pas, nous, simples citoyens, d'avoir un avis ou une opinion. Par contre, il ne me semble pas acceptable de condamner sans jugement. Et c'est le droit de tous d'tre innocent jusqu' preuve du contraire.
Cela veut dire que, parce que je pense que X est coupable, je ne peut pas arbitrairement l'enfermer dans une cellule ou le surveiller, mais pas que. Cela va aussi toucher le domaine de la diffamation. Si j'ai t jug innocent, on a pas  rpter dans les mdias que je suis coupable. Mais ce qui n'empche pas de critiquer la dcision de justice, a devient compliqu  ::?: 

 partir de quel moment une accusation ou une affirmation devient de la diffamation, rprhensible par la loi ? Si on m'accuse de diffamation, n'est-ce pas de la diffamation  mon  gard ? Et si je le fais remarquer, est-ce que je n'entre pas moi mme  dans de la diffamation ? De mme  partir de quel moment des mots deviennent une insulte ?

 mon sens, ce n'est pas  un algorithme de dcider de tout cela, ce n'est pas  un algorithme de nous juger et de dcider s'il faut nous surveiller ou non.

EDIT : *Zirak* a rpondu entre temps. En effet c'est subjectif, c'est pour cela qu'on a besoin d'un juge pour trancher et que les lois sont parfois un peu floue.
Ce n'est pas un algorithme qui pourra tre subjectif.

----------


## Luke spywoker

POUUUUUUFFFF

parce c'est officiel maintenant ! Ont nous flic aussi bien par les services gouvernementaux que les organisations criminel en ne violant pas que votre vie prive mais aussi en intervenant dans vos cerveaux et vos pense les plus intimes... 

Depuis des lustres.

L'tat s'y met de faon officiel aussi maintenant, a petite dose, laissez  moi rire !!!

----------


## raphchar

> POUUUUUUFFFF
> 
> parce c'est officiel maintenant ! Ont nous flic aussi bien par les services gouvernementaux que les organisations criminel en ne violant pas que votre vie prive mais aussi en intervenant dans vos cerveaux et vos pense les plus intimes... 
> 
> Depuis des lustres.
> 
> L'tat s'y met de faon officiel aussi maintenant, a petite dose, laissez  moi rire !!!


Ben justement c'est le ct officiel qui est drangeant. a signifie juste  on vous surveille et vous n'avez rien  y redire . Si c'est secret, a peut tre dnonc et a montre aussi que cette pratique a quelque chose de honteux, (ou c'est utilis seulement pour des cas critiques ce qui n'est pas le cas ici).

----------


## Kaamui

> Par contre, je n'ai pas l'impression que toi tu vois celle dans le tien...
> 
> Si je comprends bien, tu voudrais tre libre (sans loi donc) de dire tout ce que tu veux  propos de n'importe quel sujet, tant que cela ne dborde pas dans le harclement physique ou moral, c'est a ? 
> 
> Mais  partir de quand est-ce du harclement ?


Le problme n'est pas de dfinir le harclement. 

_"Le harclement moral est une conduite abusive qui par des gestes, paroles, comportements, attitudes rptes ou systmatiques vise  dgrader les conditions de vie et/ou conditions de travail d'une personne*"_ - Wiki

Le problme c'est de dlimiter **qui* peut en tre victime. Et ici, pour moi, c'est vite tranch : une ou plusieurs personnes, physiques, formellement identifiables. Autrement dit, une communaut fictive, comme les blancs, ne peut pas reprsenter juridiquement une personne physique blanche. Si je dis  un blanc "les blanc c'est tous des p***", je ne suis pas attaquable, et c'est  la personne qui entend cela de ne pas se sentir blanc, ou vis par ce genre de stupidit, car en ralit, le groupe vis n'existe que dans l'esprit de la personne qui attaque, et le cas chant,  tort, dans l'esprit de la personne indirectement vise. Si je dis  cette mme personne "t'es un gros *$**$!!", c'est rprhensible. Si j'effectue cette action de manire rpte, harclement fortement rprhensible. 

D'ailleurs, dans les lois dj en place le mme problme se retrouve. La loi dfinit trs bien le harclement, mais c'est le juge, qui subjectivement, fixe le moment qui pour lui fait passer une attaque subtile faite indirectement  quelqu'un en un acte rprhensible. Et l je rejoins Neckara, qui a t beaucoup plus rflchi que toi dans ses propos (car lui n'as pas une opinion tranche sur moi  cause d'autres topics...)

Pour finir sur ce rapprochement avec les ides de Neckara, je dirais que finalement la question, c'est *peut-on condamner une attaque indirecte, alors que celle-ci est par nature non caractrisable ?*. Actuellement c'est un juge qui fais sonner le glas de son opinion sur cette question, comme Vrit. 
C'est une hrsie. Je suis contre, car laisser la porte ouverte aux condamnations pour des propos indirectement destins, c'est tre exactement dans la mme posture que Valls et sa loi de merde. Alors certes, il faut un peu plus de courage pour accepter de ne pas pouvoir contraindre les autres  ne pas harceler indirectement, il faut supporter de ne pas pouvoir faire taire les moqueries lches, mais c'est la seule voie de la raison

----------


## Zirak

> Le problme n'est pas de dfinir le harclement. 
> 
> _"Le harclement moral est une conduite abusive qui par des gestes, paroles, comportements, attitudes rptes ou systmatiques vise  dgrader les conditions de vie et/ou conditions de travail d'une personne*"_ - Wiki
> 
> Le problme c'est de dlimiter **qui* peut en tre victime. Et ici, pour moi, c'est vite tranch : une ou plusieurs personnes, physiques, formellement identifiables. Autrement dit, une communaut fictive, comme les blancs, ne peut pas reprsenter juridiquement une personne physique blanche. Si je dis  un blanc "les blanc c'est tous des p***", je ne suis pas attaquable, et c'est  la personne qui entend cela de ne pas se sentir blanc, ou vis par ce genre de stupidit, car en ralit, le groupe vis n'existe que dans l'esprit de la personne qui attaque, et le cas chant,  tort, dans l'esprit de la personne indirectement vise. Si je dis  cette mme personne "t'es un gros *$**$!!", c'est rprhensible. Si j'effectue cette action de manire rpte, harclement fortement rprhensible.


Oui sauf que pourquoi quelqu'un qui entendrait ce genre de propos visant sa communaut  longueur de temps (encore plus si il n'y a plus aucune loi, et que tout le monde peut balancer son petit laus haineux  longueur d'antenne), ne finirai pas par se sentir perscut et harcel ? 

C'est facile de dire "il suffit de faire abstraction de ce que dit l'autre", oui, une fois, deux fois, trois fois, si jamais tu entends a tous les jours  longueur de temps, mme si on ne te vise pas toi directement mais ton groupe, je suis dsol, mais cela peut tre perturbant psychologiquement. 

De plus, le fait de laisser profrer ce genre de propos, ne risque-t-il pas de justement, faire que les gens commencent  le croire, et que les cas de harclement physique ou moral sur des personnes physiques n'augmentent ? 


Il n'y a pas que le harclement qui est puni par la loi, il y a aussi l'incitation  la haine, la diffamation, etc. etc.

Quand en France il y a 25% de FN, si tu laisses des gens avoir un temps d'antenne pour dire "Tous les [communaut autre que blanche] sont des profiteurs, des voleurs, des ceci ou cela, ils nous prennent notre travail, blablabla". Bref le laus habituel plus bas sur une haine de l'autre que sur des faits concrets et sources, tu crois vraiment que cela n'aura aucune incidence ? A raison de plus quand il s'agit de personnes connus avec une certaine porte auprs des gens ? 





> D'ailleurs, dans les lois dj en place le mme problme se retrouve. La loi dfinit trs bien le harclement, mais c'est le juge, qui subjectivement, fixe le moment qui pour lui fait passer une attaque subtile faite indirectement  quelqu'un en un acte rprhensible. Et l je rejoins Neckara, qui a t beaucoup plus rflchi que toi dans ses propos (car lui n'as pas une opinion tranche sur moi  cause d'autres topics...)


Non, j'ai un avis tranch sur le cas Dieudonn, pas sur toi, comme je l'ai dj dit sur l'autre fil, je n'ai pas d'animosit contre les gens qui ne sont pas du mme avis que moi, et je te mettrais volontiers un pousse vert sur un message o je serais d'accord avec toi, comme je le fais avec les autres : tu n'es pas une victime  ::ptdr::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Quand en France il y a 25% de FN


Correction, ils ne dpassent pas les 13-15%, qui est leur plafond de verre: ils parat qu'ils ne l'ont jamais dpass depuis leur cration et que nombre de politologues s'accordent sur le fait que a ne changera pas, parce qu'ils mnent une politique d'exclusion. Les 25%, c'est une fois les chiffres fausss en retirant les votes blancs, nuls et abstentions. Le FN ne monte pas, ce sont les autres qui descendent.

----------


## el_slapper

> Correction, ils ne dpassent pas les 13-15%, qui est leur plafond de verre: ils parat qu'ils ne l'ont jamais dpass depuis leur cration et que nombre de politologues s'accordent sur le fait que a ne changera pas, parce qu'ils mnent une politique d'exclusion. Les 25%, c'est une fois les chiffres fausss en retirant les votes blancs, nuls et abstentions. Le FN ne monte pas, ce sont les autres qui descendent.


Sauf que le jour ou plus personne ne votera pour les autres, ils auront quand mme la majorit absolue...

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Sauf que le jour ou plus personne ne votera pour les autres, ils auront quand mme la majorit absolue...


C'est en gros ce qui s'est passe aux municipales, forte abstention, trs faible motivation/mobilisation des autres partis, avec des scores avoisinant les 35% des votants le parti  la flamme rafle la mise.

----------


## SurferIX

> Qu'est-ce qui te dit que je ne varie pas mes sources ? Qu'est-ce qui te dit que je ne fais pas de recherche ?


C'est simple : tout ce que tu dis sur l'affaire Valls et le reste est -  trs peu de choses prs - totalement faux, et montre que tu ne t'as pas renseign, et que tu colporte, style copier coll sans rflchir, ce que tu as vu ou entendu  la tl.




> D'ailleurs, le fait mme qu'il ai mis autant "d'nergie et de temps", est bien la preuve qu'il n'est pas ais de censurer et qu'il y a des protocoles  respecter.


Aaaaaaaaaaaah je te remercie, tu l'as enfin sorti, et je suis entirement d'accord avec toi : en France, il n'est pas ais de censurer, mais preuve est faite qu'on peut y arriver. Le mot "censure" est exactement celui que je voulais lire : c'est une honte pour la France.

Quand on voit plusieurs articles Belges, plusieurs articles Franais, plusieurs articles Anglais, plusieurs articles Canadiens et qu'ils sont tous de magazines, et de sites Web _indpendants et diffrents_, et que le seul endroit qui ne va pas dans ce sens est : notre tlvision franaise, a laisse  rflchir. De plus comme je l'ai dj dit, ma femme a vcu le fait des dformations honteuses de la ralit de Karl Zro, et je t'en parlerai en priv si tu veux en savoir plus, mais au moins, je sais vraiment qu'il ne faut absolument pas croire ce qu'on essaie de nous faire manger  la tlvision franaise.

Enfin, si, comme tu le dis : "tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi donc tu ne te renseigne pas/tu es manipul par les dbats", je l'entends assez souvent, et que tu ne te remets pas en question, c'est qu'il y a un problme et qu'il faudrait que tu le fasse au moins une fois.




> Les lus font partie de ce que Bourdieu appelait un "champ social" bien prcis. Il s'agit d'un champ social qui regroupe une certaine lite duque: hauts fonctionnaires, mdiacrates, une certaine partie du grand patronat, etc. Ce champ social est trs particulier  bien des gards, mais la particularit qui m'intresse ici est la suivante: il est tout petit en terme de population (ces gens-l sont peu nombreux), mais il a un norme pouvoir. C'est ce qu'on appelle parfois l'aristocratie (au second sens)....ils sont forts parce que nous sommes faibles. Ils nous apparaissent fort, mais en ralit ils sont faibles, et ils en sont conscients. Par consquent, ils doivent se protger. Et ils ont trouv, vers le milieu du XXme sicle, la meilleure faon de se protger: un mlange de fabrication du consentement et de contrle a-priori....ces lus, lorsqu'ils ont vot cette loi, est une sorte d'instinct de survie. Instinct de survie au sens darwinien, sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une espce, mais d'une classe sociale (ou plutt d'un champ social).


Merci, un grand merci, c'est exactement ce que je pense, mais mieux exprim que je ne pourrai jamais le faire !

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je passe outre le post ci-dessus.




> Sauf que le jour ou plus personne ne votera pour les autres, ils auront quand mme la majorit absolue...


Le jour ou 15% de franais quivaudra  50% des votes, a voudra dire que seulement 30% auront vot, soit 70% d'abstention. Si a doit arriver aux prsidentielles, je pense qu'on aura fait un coup d'tat avant. C'est dj assez tendu, alors le temps qu'on en arrive l, je pense qu'il se sera pass des choses. Peut-tre mme qu'on aura entendu Franois Asselineau  la TV ! (Non mais t'imagines le truc de ouf !) {^o^}

----------


## SurferIX

> Le jour ou 15% de franais quivaudra  50% des votes, a voudra dire que seulement 30% auront vot, soit 70% d'abstention. Si a doit arriver aux prsidentielles, je pense qu'on aura fait un coup d'tat avant. C'est dj assez tendu, alors le temps qu'on en arrive l, je pense qu'il se sera pass des choses. Peut-tre mme qu'on aura entendu Franois Asselineau  la TV ! (Non mais t'imagines le truc de ouf !) {^o^}


Toutes les guerres ont commenc par un tat de crise qui a men  une lection d'un parti extrme.

----------


## jfduhamel

a fait peur, trs peur. Je vis hors des frontires depuis 20 ans, et je ne m'identifie plus avec la France, autrefois pays des liberts et des droits de l'homme. C'est la dcadence totale qui nous attend. Pauvre France !

----------


## Neckara

> tout ce que tu dis sur l'affaire Valls et le reste est -  trs peu de choses prs - totalement faux


Mais oui  ::roll:: .

[Je me suis] pas renseign, et que [je] colporte, style copier coll sans rflchir, ce que [j'ai vu sur le site officiel de Dieudonn et de la totalit d'un de ses dernier spectacle]. Mais oui, je suis totalement manipul par les mdias mainstream et je ne cherches aucune autre source d'informations  ::roll:: .




> Le mot "censure" est exactement celui que je voulais lire : c'est une honte pour la France.


La "censure" n'est pas par nature mauvaise, c'est la manire de l'utiliser qui l'est.

Ne pas montrer n'importe quoi  des enfants, c'est de la censure.
Ne pas permettre n'importe qui de profrer des menaces, de la diffamations, des insultes, c'est de la censure.
Ne pas dire tout ce qu'on pense et d'en garder pour soit, c'est de l'auto-censure.

La censure n'entrave pas ncessairement la libert d'expression.




> Enfin, si, comme tu le dis : "tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi donc tu ne te renseigne pas/tu es manipul par les dbats", je l'entends assez souvent, et que tu ne te remets pas en question, c'est qu'il y a un problme et qu'il faudrait que tu le fasse au moins une fois.


Pas quand c'est le seul argument concret de l'opposition. Je n'ai pas  accorder crdit  des illumins prt  tout gober sans rflchir tant que ceci contre-dit la version officielle. Puis ds qu'ils ont plus d'arguments, qu'ils ont bien rcits mots pour mots ce qu'on leur a appris, les accusations de "vous tes tous manipuls", "vous tes tous des moutons" fusent.

Bref, pourquoi accorderais-je crdit  une excuse que se donne mon opposant pour justifier le fait que je n'ai pas la mme opinion que lui ? Qui met tout ses opposants dans le mme sac, le sac des imbciles incapables de penser par eux-mme, incapable de recul, incapable d'aller chercher des sources diffrentes C'est de la grande hypocrisie.


Moi, j'essaye de comprendre tous les points de vue. Je ne pars pas directement dans le "les politiciens tous des pourris" pour dcrdibiliser, invalider automatiquement et sans reculs tout ce qui vient des sources "officielles". J'essaye d'tre comprhensif et je ne fais pas de gnralisation.
J'essaye aussi de comprendre aussi les autres points de vus. Certains ont d'ailleurs de trs bonnes connaissances mais que dans un seul point de vue, bien qu'ils rflchissent, ils ne rflchissent que dans un sens. C'est comme si au lieu de peser le pour et le contre, ils ne pesaient que le contre sans prendre connaissance des arguments pour. Mais par contre ils en savent des choses.

Pour critiquer les politiques, c'est pareil, on ne regarde que le "contre", les drives. Mais qui a vu tous les "pour", les bonnes choses qui ont t faites ? C'est trs facile de critiquer le travail des autres quand on n'en connat rien. C'est facile de les traiter de pourris quand on gnralise quelques cas  l'ensemble, quand ils sont coupables avant d'tre innocent, quand on critique des dcisions en ne connaissant rien au problme d'ensemble. De laisser sa haine pour les politiques nous aveugler.


Je prfre encore tre une taupe qu'un aigle qui ferme les yeux. Alors oui, mes connaissances ne sont pas parfaites dans tous les domaines, mais j'essaye de regarder  360, de me renseigner, de conserver un esprit critique face aux informations que je reois, d'en parler et d'en dbattre.
Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je vais croire le premier venu qui me dira : Tu es manipul ! Je connais la vrit universelle, crois en moi !
Non, si vous voulez me convaincre, il faut m'apporter des arguments et des preuves solides et ne pas sauter aux conclusions. Dans le cas chant, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'accorderais le moindre crdit  mon interlocuteur.

----------


## sebastiengarrier

je reste persuader qu'il s'agit surtout de lgalise les pratiques des services secrets, plus-que de mettre en place de nouveaux outils...

----------


## SurferIX

> Ne pas montrer n'importe quoi  des enfants, c'est de la censure.
> Ne pas permettre n'importe qui de profrer des menaces, de la diffamations, des insultes, c'est de la censure.
> Ne pas dire tout ce qu'on pense et d'en garder pour soit, c'est de l'auto-censure.
> La censure n'entrave pas ncessairement la libert d'expression.


Tu as raison, un point pour toi. C'est essentiellement dans le cadre de son utilisation qu'elle ne signifie pas la mme chose, et dans notre cas, l'utilisation du mot "censure" a une connotation immonde, et j'ai dj dit ce que j'ai  dire.




> Pas quand c'est le seul argument concret de l'opposition. Je n'ai pas  accorder crdit  des illumins prt  tout gober sans rflchir tant que ceci contre-dit la version officielle. Puis ds qu'ils ont plus d'arguments, qu'ils ont bien rcits mots pour mots ce qu'on leur a appris, les accusations de "vous tes tous manipuls", "vous tes tous des moutons" fusent.


Moi je l'ai vcu. Je pense que c'est comme les enfants : tant qu'on en n'a pas, on vit dans un autre monde. Mme chose pour la censure : si jamais un jour t'es film, et que t'apparat sur TF1 et Canal+ avec un montage incroyable qui dforme tous tes propos avec tes hsitations dplaces l o elles ne devraient pas, ainsi toutes tes rponses, l, tu rflchis  deux fois. Bref toujours la mme chose : si on te dit quelque chose, au lieu de rflchir et d'aller te renseigner tu t'arrte  tes prceptes et ton ide. J'ai la dsagrable impression de parler avec un Mac Addict...

Personnellement, j'ai volu et je tiens des discours presque _opposs_  ceux que j'avais  l'ge de 25 ans (quand j'ai relu ce que j'ai crit dans le blog du monolecte, omg  :8O: ). J'ai normment chang d'avis, je me suis renseign, j'ai appris normment de choses, et tout a ajout  mes expriences, j'en arrive  cette conclusion actuelle : cette loi nous fait croire que c'est pour notre bien, alors que ce n'est pas vrai.




> Bref, pourquoi accorderais-je crdit  une excuse que se donne mon opposant pour justifier le fait que je n'ai pas la mme opinion que lui ? Qui met tout ses opposants dans le mme sac, le sac des imbciles incapables de penser par eux-mme, incapable de recul, incapable d'aller chercher des sources diffrentes


Incapable d'aller chercher des sources diffrentes ? C'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit !
Allez, voil deux choses dont tu seras totalement incapable - puisqu'elle n'ont jamais t - et qui montre que ce que tu dis n'es que du colportage de ragots :
- montre moi des photos de Dieudonn devant des crmatoriums et / ou des muss juifs. Si tu ne me donne aucun lien, c'est que tu *mens* et que tu ne t'es pas renseign.
- montre moi des photos du mme personnage qui effectue des quenelles dans un cimetire juif. Si tu ne me donne aucun lien, c'est que tu *mens* et que tu ne t'es pas renseign. Pour information je sais de qui tu veux parler quand tu dis cela, mais a n'est pas de lui qu'il s'agit. _Tu ne fais que colporter des ragots_.

Encore une fois, _je me fous totalement de Dieudonn et de ce qu'il fait_, je m'arrte au principe de censure qui n'est pas galitaire. On permet de faire des choses  Charlie, mais pas  un comique. Dans ce cadre, je me suis simplement renseign sur le Web et via des sources diffrentes. Mon beau frre lit le journal de notre village le soir, moi je me renseigne pour savoir si ce qu'on raconte  la tlvision est vrai, et c'est trs souvent dform, voire tellement dform que a en est faux (je dis a pour l'argument "toi tu as le temps moi je l'ai pas").
Contrairement  toi, je me suis renseign et j'apporte des preuves concrtes, moi.

Et la loi franaise " la Patriot Act" permettra de vous faire gober encore plus de mensonges tels que ce que tu as cits comme "vrits" :
- couper ce qui pose problme aux politiques
- mettre en place des mensonges pour mettre en avant ce qui permettra aux politiciens de rester en place.

----------


## Neckara

> Mme chose pour la censure : si jamais un jour t'es film, et que t'apparat sur TF1 et Canal+ avec un montage incroyable qui dforme tous tes propos avec tes hsitations dplaces l o elles ne devraient pas, ainsi toutes tes rponses, l, tu rflchis  deux fois.


Il faudrait savoir.
Alors quand une personne diffame, insulte, en ne disant que la moiti de la vrit etc. pas besoin de censurer, mais quand on fait un montage vido qui fait de mme, il faudrait censurer ?

Donc si je diffames, c'est ok, mais si on me diffame, c'est plus ok ?




> Bref toujours la mme chose : si on te dit quelque chose, au lieu de rflchir et d'aller te renseigner tu t'arrte  tes prceptes et ton ide. J'ai la dsagrable impression de parler avec un Mac Addict...


Et voil, on y revient, "tu ne te renseignes pas, mouton va !".




> Allez, voil deux choses dont tu seras totalement incapable - puisqu'elle n'ont jamais t - et qui montre que ce que tu dis n'es que du colportage de ragots


Je ne peux que rire face  tant d'hypocrisie.




> montre moi des photos de Dieudonn devant des crmatoriums et / ou des muss juifs. Si tu ne me donne aucun lien, c'est que tu *mens* et que tu ne t'es pas renseign.





> Revenons  Dieudonn, personne qui hberge sur son site des photos de quenelles


Qui a dit que c'tait lui sur ces photos ?




> montre moi des photos du mme personnage qui effectue des quenelles dans un cimetire juif.





> Tu visualises celui qu'il appelle son "imminence grise" ? Un ngationniste qui a fait une trs belle vido  vomir.
> Oui,  vomir et je pse mes mots. Les exemples que je montrais il y a  quelques posts proviennent justement de cette vido. Cette mme personne  qui effectue des quenelles dans un cimetire juif





> _Tu ne fais que colporter des ragots_.


Mmm tu disais ?
Pas besoin d'un montage pour dformer mes propos.

Pour les lments de preuves, tu peux visiter son site officiel pour voir ces photos. Pour le reste, tu peux faire quelques recherches rapides sur Google et tu verras que son auteur l'assume pleinement.




> je m'arrte au principe de censure qui n'est pas galitaire.


Ils ont tous deux eu le droit  des procs.




> On permet de faire des choses  Charlie, mais pas  un comique.


C'est un trs gros raccourcit.
Font-ils exactement les mmes choses ? J'en doute.

C'est pas juste, lui il a le droit de jeter des cailloux et pas moi ! Oui mais lui il jette les cailloux dans un tang et moi sur des personnes. Quelle ingalit ! On lui permet de faire des choses mais pas  moi !  ::cry:: .

Je vais te choquer, tant pis. Si je mets un nez rouge  Hitler, il devient un comique et cela justifie de fait tout ce qu'il pourrait dire ? Soctroyer un statu de comique ne nous protge pas magiquement des consquences ou de la responsabilits de nos actes ni ne les justifie.




> Contrairement  toi, je me suis renseign et j'apporte des preuves concrtes, moi.


Oui, tu as vu la lumire.
Bon et ces preuves, tu nous les apportes ?

----------


## pcdwarf

Non mais qui croit encore que la loi sur le renseignement sert  luter contre les pdo-terro-nazis  qui infestent l'internet et qui ne veulent qu'gorger nos filles et nos compagnes ?
(http://www.pedonazi.com/)


J'halucine compltement sur le rsultat du sondage.

Parce que je pourrais  la limite comprendre qu'il y ait des gens qui soient pour un renforcement du contrle, et une rductions des liberts individuelles parce qu'ils trouvent que ce pays est un vaste bordel. C'est pas du tout mon avis mais a aurait une certaine cohrence. Tandis que "pour luter contre le terrorisme".... haha ! cteu blague! on dtectera peut-tre des pauvres crtins mais pas des gens organiss...  Comme si les poseurs de bombes discutaient de leurs plans sur twitter ???  ::ptdr::

----------


## pcdwarf

pour sauter le prambule => aller  environ 3 minutes

----------


## r0d

> J'halucine compltement sur le rsultat du sondage.


Pour ma part, je ne suis pas tonn. J'observe la psychose scuritaire se propager en France depuis de trs longues annes, et cette loi fait partie de cette volution.
Mais bien que je ne sois pas surpris, j'avoue que a n'en est pas moins inquitant.

----------


## SurferIX

> Bon et ces preuves, tu nous les apportes ?


Dcidment. Je laisse tous les lecteurs se faire une ide de toi et de moi, mais je me dsabonne. Personne n'est plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir. Tant pis pour toi, reste l o tu es. J'espre que, comme moi, lorsque tu reliras tes textes dans quelques annes, tu te diras "comment j'ai pu dire a...". Tchao.

----------


## Neckara

Donc voil, je demande des arguments concrets, des preuves dont tu te vantes d'apporter et d'avoir acquis aprs t'tre renseign et tu prends la fuite.

Donc oui, si on ne gobe pas tes paroles, on est "plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir".


Alors oui, pour dire "Contrairement  toi, je me suis renseign", il y a du monde, mais pour apporter des lments concrets, plus personne ? Pour dire "si on te dit quelque chose, au lieu de rflchir et d'aller te renseigner tu t'arrte  tes prceptes et ton ide" il y a du monde mais pour le faire, plus personne ?

Il est normal d'avoir des personnes d'avis diffrents, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on a tord, ou que l'autre a tord. Plus que des avis diffrents, ce sont souvent des points de vus diffrents qui permettent d'enrichir notre avis. Parler, dbattre, permet de prendre connaissance du point de vu des autres, voir que d'autres personnes pensent diffremment, voir que d'autres personnes pensent comme nous. Alors oui, parfois le courant peut mal passer, parfois, le courant passe mieux.


Mais si ton point de vue ne repose que sur "Vous avez tords, j'ai raison. Vous ne vous renseignez pas, moi, je me renseigne. Vous tes aveugles, moi je garde l'esprit ouvert", il n'apporte rien  personne. Et je vois mal comment on peut esprer convaincre par ce genre d'arguments d'une hypocrisie hurlante.
Et c'est exactement ce que je dnonais il y a quelques posts.


Mais je suis prt  prendre du recul,  me remettre en cause, si un des lecteurs veut me faire des remarques, il peut m'envoyer un MP.

----------


## Kaamui

Votre joute commence  friser le ridicule, toi tu es en train de te ridiculiser en le caricaturant, et SurferIX tu t'avances un peu en parlant de preuves au lieu d'infos intressantes.

@Zirak : je te rep ds que j'ai le temps ta rponse comporte des erreurs de raisonnement ds la premire phrase (tu transforme mon propos et tu parle de notion de groupe ce qui dmontre que tu t'attache  un ss groupe diffrent du seul auquel tu peux vraiment prtendre mais j'en dirais plus long sur mon opinion l dessus ds que je pourrai  :;): )

----------


## niuxe

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politique_de_la_peur

...

----------


## r0d

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politique_de_la_peur
> 
> ...


Relation pertinente.
Et du coup, on se rapproche de ceci.

----------


## r0d

> La censure n'entrave pas ncessairement la libert d'expression.


Question smantique. Personnellement, je pense que censure et libert d'expression dont antagonistes. Donc l'un entrave l'autre, et vice-versa. Pure question smantique, il n'est pas question de jugement moral.




> La "censure" n'est pas par nature mauvaise, c'est la manire de l'utiliser qui l'est.
> 
> Ne pas montrer n'importe quoi  des enfants, c'est de la censure.
> Ne pas permettre n'importe qui de profrer des menaces, de la diffamations, des insultes, c'est de la censure.
> Ne pas dire tout ce qu'on pense et d'en garder pour soit, c'est de l'auto-censure.


L tu mets le doigt sur quelque chose d'important. Tous les exemples que tu donnes sont des cas qui sont en rapport avec la sphre prive. Or justement, la politique concerne la sphre publique, et en particulier le domaine des lois (et du monopole de l'utilisation de la violence physique sans lequel les lois seraient vaines).
On ne peut raisonnablement pas comparer les habitus de la sphre prive avec les lois et l'pistm de la sphre publique.

Entendons-nous bien. Je ne ma prononce pas (ici) contre la censure, encore moins pour, et je n'adopte pas, dans ce message, une posture morale ni thique. Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas avoir peur de nommer les choses telle qu'elles sont. Oui, la censure est antagoniste avec la libert d'expression, c'est inutile de le nier. Mais aucun principe divin ne dit que la libert d'expression c'est bien; ni mal. Le fait de dfendre la censure ne nous place pas de fait dans la peau du diable.

Je donne un exemple pour tenter de me faire mieux comprendre: c'est comme pour l'ducation. L'ducation, celle qu'on donne  son enfant dans le cadre priv familial, ainsi que celle qui lui est offerte dans les tablissements scolaires. Cette ducation que l'on donne  nos enfants, c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une forme de conditionnement. Comme on conditionne les chiots  ne pas chier dans l'appartement. Lorsque je dis a, beaucoup ruent dans les brancards. D'autres trouvent que j'exagre, parce que le conditionnement c'est ce que font les gouvernements et les multinationales pour nous faire approuver leurs choix et pour qu'on achte leurs merdes. Mais c'est exactement le mme principe avec les enfants. Il ne faut pas avoir peur des mots. Nous conditionnons nos enfants! Alors quoi, cela fait de nous des monstres? Mais bien sr que non: nous n'avons pas le choix. Si on veut pouvoir vivre en socit, nous sommes contraints de le faire. Ce n'est pas mal, ni bien, c'est comme a. Mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face, ni faire l'autruche: c'est comme a, il faut faire avec.

On donne souvent trop de poids  de simples mots.

----------


## Neckara

Je suis en grande partie d'accord avec toi.




> Tous les exemples que tu donnes sont des cas qui sont en rapport avec la sphre prive.


Pas seulement, pour "Ne pas montrer n'importe quoi  des enfants", on va, par exemple, avoir des ges minimum pour certains films.
Mais c'est de mme pour la tlvision, on ne va pas mettre un porno entre deux pisodes de "Petit ours brun".


De mme, si un politique a une vie publique trs expose, est-ce pour autant qu'il doit perdre sa propre vie prive ou la voir tre tale par des journaux ?
Est-ce qu'un politique peut diffamer un autre en le traitant publiquement de pdophilo-terroriste ? Ou d'en menacer un autre, "si tu fais passer cette loi, j'gorgerais tes enfants et je les mangerais".

Pour l'auto-censure, a s'appelle "langue de bois" en politique et a existe aussi.


Bref, pour moi ce sont des exemples tout aussi applicable dans la sphre publique.

----------


## Frdric Latour

46% pour cette loi?
C'est une blague, non?
Les administrateurs ont-ils truqu les chiffres afin de lancer une polmique?
O bien sont-ce les effets collatraux de la mdiocrit croissante (que je souligne rgulirement) du milieu informatique.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> 46% pour cette loi?
> C'est une blague, non?
> Les administrateurs ont-ils truqus les chiffres afin de lancer une polmique?
> O bien est-ce les effets collatraux de la mdiocrit croissante (que je souligne rgulirement) du milieu informatique.


Pour avoir suivi la discussion depuis le dbut, sache que si le sondage est de l'ordre de 50/50, les intervenants de la discussion sont de l'ordre de 100% contre. Pour une raison tout  fait obscure, on n'a pas vu ne serait-ce que l'ombre d'un argument pour,  part je ne me rappelle plus qui qui a tent de trouver des raisons raisonnables d'tre pour cette loi. Exercice difficile, visiblement.

----------


## Beanux

> Pour avoir suivi la discussion depuis le dbut, sache que si le sondage est de l'ordre de 50/50, les intervenants de la discussion sont de l'ordre de 100% contre. Pour une raison tout  fait obscure, on n'a pas vu ne serait-ce que l'ombre d'un argument pour,  part je ne me rappelle plus qui qui a tent de trouver des raisons raisonnables d'tre pour cette loi. Exercice difficile, visiblement.





> *La plupart des commentaires lus sont contre le texte, plus 85%, je me pose la question de savoir si le vote a t truqu ou manipul pour influencer le milieu des informaticiens. C'est parfaitement possible avec des robots, developpez.xxx n'est pas un site anodin. Pour se faire une vraie ide du rsultat, il faut poser cette question dans son environnement de travail   des personnes physiques et l j'ai mon ide sur le rsultat...* Je  pourrai mme ironiser en disant que l'actuelle loi pourrait contraindre notre site prfr   truquer ce vote sous prtexte d'une  opration anti-terroriste.


La question s'est dja pos.
Aprs, il est complexe de savoir, il n'y a pas eu 277 personnes qui ont cris sur le sujet, ni les 142 qui ont t pour.
De plus, quelles sont les conditions pour participer a un sondage ? cration de compte et cest parti, ou il faut avoir une certaine notorit ici, par exemple 5-10 messages ?

Mais c'est hautement plausible qu'une campagne de ce type ai t mise en place.

----------


## Kaamui

> Oui sauf que pourquoi quelqu'un qui entendrait ce genre de propos visant sa communaut  longueur de temps (encore plus si il n'y a plus aucune loi, et que tout le monde peut balancer son petit laus haineux  longueur d'antenne), ne finirai pas par se sentir perscut et harcel ?


C'est a que j'essaie, non point sans manque d'habilet, de te faire remarquer. Tu n'arrives pas  "ne pas rduire" mes propos, car ma rflexion porte sur le fait que les sous-ensembles que l'homme imagine (les blancs, les objets de couleur verte, les religieux, etc...) ne sont que le reflet de son ignorance, et que ces catgories imaginaires que chacun de nous se cr ne doivent pas tre l'objet d'un jugement, car elles n'existent pas en dehors de l'esprit, contrairement  vous et moi. Lorsque que deux personnes rentrent donc en interaction sur cette base, et que l'un perscute l'autre en l'associant  la catgorie A, et que l'autre se sent vis, perscut, car il se rattache galement  cette catgorie A, qui sur la forme semble pour les deux acteurs tre la mme, alors les deux commettent une faute. En ralit, parce que notre univers observable nous est propre  chaque instant que l'Univers fait, aucune de nos catgories ne sont associables, sur le fond. La communaut des musulmans comme je peux la concevoir n'a pas du tout les mmes caractristiques que celle que tu t'es conu de ton ct, car chacune de ces catgories s'est construite sur la somme de nos expriences respectives, de nos rflexions respectives. De la mme faon, celui qui s'est construit la catgorie stupide des arabes (avec arabes = musulman pour lui) qui sont tous des voleurs et qui y croit, ne fait malheureusement que la dmonstration de son ignorance, ignorance juste plus flagrante que la tienne ou la mienne. Et pour cela, il ne devrait malheureusement pas faire l'objet d'un jugement. Il a le droit de dfendre son point de vue  la tlvision pendant des heures dans les dbats, exactement comme n'importe quelle autre personne. Selon moi, celui qui refuse cette dernire considration, ne vaut pas mieux que Valls, car la loi sur le renseignement est, sur le fond, le symbole de ce dsir de censure injustifiable. Comme l'a dit Neckara, la censure n'est pas par nature mauvaise, mais elle n'est pas non plus bonne. Et comme l'a dit r0d, elle s'oppose (dans le sens exprim par r0d)  la libert d'expression. Mais ensemble, elles forment une notion que j'aime rabcher et que j'appelle la responsabilit d'expression. 

A partir du moment ou quelqu'un se sert de sa libert d'expression, qui en ralit est entire, malgr la tentative de l'Homme de la restreindre par la rpression, pour porter une atteinte morale de manire formelle envers un autre individu, alors cette personne doit tre responsabilise. Si cette mme personne est en plus lche, et ne s'en prend que de manire biaise, alors elle est oblige d'utiliser des sous-ensembles dans l'espace des imaginaires, et elle ne peut donc tre attaque, la personne cible doit alors amener la preuve que cette attaque indirecte le cible (ce qui ne l'empche pas de faire un travail sur elle pour ne pas se restreindre  une "communaut").

Ce ct "communautaire" que l'on a tous en nous (personnellement, je voudrais tre capable de me sentir de la communaut des "amas de particules", mais je n'arrive pas  vivre plus que de me sentir "organisme vivant", et du coup, pour moi, les cailloux sont tous les mmes (des connards qui se mettent dans les chaussures), ... j'ai honte mais c'est dur d'appliquer le savoir-tre que je dfends  ::aie:: ), est proportionnel  notre ignorance. 




> C'est facile de dire "il suffit de faire abstraction de ce que dit l'autre", oui, une fois, deux fois, trois fois, si jamais tu entends a tous les jours  longueur de temps, mme si on ne te vise pas toi directement mais ton groupe, je suis dsol, mais cela peut tre perturbant psychologiquement.


ton groupe ? cf. au dessus  :;): 
En tout cas c'est vrai que c'est trs dur  appliquer, et c'est donc trs facile de se sentir perscut et harcel, et c'est donc comme tu le dis, perturbant psychologiquement. Mais l'ennemi n'est encore une fois peut-tre pas celui qui parle, mais cette partie de toi qui te dfinit,  tort, comme membre du groupe incrimin.




> De plus, le fait de laisser profrer ce genre de propos, ne risque-t-il pas de justement, faire que les gens commencent  le croire, et que les cas de harclement physique ou moral sur des personnes physiques n'augmentent ?


Non au contraire, la restriction entrane la communautarisation des ides, alors que leur libre exposition favorise la confrontation et, par slection naturelle (darwinienne), la mort des ides les moins logiques (sur une chelle de temps un peu grande, difficile  observer autrement que sur des dcennies, voire plus...)




> Il n'y a pas que le harclement qui est puni par la loi, il y a aussi l'incitation  la haine, la diffamation, etc. etc.


Dans un topic concernant l'utilisation de la loi par les pouvoirs en place pour museler les liberts, j'ai du mal  comprendre que toi et Neckara puissiez utiliser ce genre d'argumentation. Les lois ne sont pas toutes mauvaises, mais elle sont par contre toutes sans poids dans la contre-argumentation qu'on peut faire sur les ides qui animent ce dbat.




> Quand en France il y a 25% de FN, si tu laisses des gens avoir un temps d'antenne pour dire "Tous les [communaut autre que blanche] sont des profiteurs, des voleurs, des ceci ou cela, ils nous prennent notre travail, blablabla". Bref le laus habituel plus bas sur une haine de l'autre que sur des faits concrets et sources, tu crois vraiment que cela n'aura aucune incidence ? A raison de plus quand il s'agit de personnes connus avec une certaine porte auprs des gens ?


Je penses que le temps d'antenne doit tre le mme pour les universalistes (comme moi), les communautaristes (j'ai envie de dire comme toi mais comme je ne veux pas que tu te sentes insult donc je ne le dis pas (responsabilit d'expression)), les no-nazis, les idiots, les surdous, les chiens, les cailloux, ou toute autre catgorie que l'on puisse imaginer (je blague sur la fin avec les chiens les cailloux tout a... ahh humour quand tu nous tiens !  ::aie:: ) 

Encore une fois, si tu cherches  empcher les ides que tu juges stupides, tu ne vaux pas mieux que Valls (pas mchant hein, mais c'est la vrit, selon moi, et il faut se la dire)

Je conclurai par une citation : connais-toi toi-mme.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et bien moi j'ai hte d'entendre les arguments du cailloux qui voudrait que la loi de surveillance passe pour s'assurer que ces terroristes de chiens arrtent de pisser partout !

----------


## Frdric Latour

> Pour avoir suivi la discussion depuis le dbut, sache que si le sondage est de l'ordre de 50/50, les intervenants de la discussion sont de l'ordre de 100% contre. Pour une raison tout  fait obscure, on n'a pas vu ne serait-ce que l'ombre d'un argument pour,  part je ne me rappelle plus qui qui a tent de trouver des raisons raisonnables d'tre pour cette loi. Exercice difficile, visiblement.


Dommage, j'aurais apprci de lire les arguments de ceux qui pensent que la frquence anecdotique des actes "en relation avec l'intgrisme religieux" (parler de terrorisme me semble largement exagr) justifie nanmoins un tel dploiement de mesures dont on imagine par contre aisment les possibles effets collatraux en matire de libert. 
La volont jusqu'au boutiste des politiques (toutes tendances confondues pour le coup), aids sans surprise par le conseil constitutionnel, est pour le moins douteuse. 
Bref, nous avons certainement les politiciens que nous mritons.
N'oubliez pas de ne pas voter, c'est encore votre droit jusqu' ce qu'il vous soit retir. C'est en discussion car ils sentent bien que l'exaspration gnrale, finira par conduire au non vote ... Et il est difficile de se prvaloir d'une quelconque lgitimit lorsque vous tes lu par une minorit de citoyens....

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> N'oubliez pas de ne pas voter, c'est encore votre droit jusqu' ce qu'il vous soit retir. C'est en discussion car ils sentent bien que l'exaspration gnrale, finira par conduire au non vote ... Et il est difficile de se prvaloir d'une quelconque lgitimit lorsque vous tes lu par une minorit de citoyens....


Sauf que ce n'est pas dans leur intrt de nous forcer  voter : l'abstention se transformerait en vote blanc/nul, ce qui confirmerait le manque de confiance du peuple. Mais forc ou non, le rsultat serait le mme : au final on ne met en avant que les votes non abstenus, non blancs, et non nuls. C'est comme a qu'on arrive  25% de FN. Au contraire, ils auraient tout intrt  ce que les franais se dsintressent globalement de la politique, a laisserait justement la main  une minorit influente pour obtenir les chiffres qu'ils veulent.

----------


## Frdric Latour

> Sauf que ce n'est pas dans leur intrt de nous forcer  voter : l'abstention se transformerait en vote blanc/nul, ce qui confirmerait le manque de confiance du peuple. Mais forc ou non, le rsultat serait le mme : au final on ne met en avant que les votes non abstenus, non blancs, et non nuls. C'est comme a qu'on arrive  25% de FN. Au contraire, ils auraient tout intrt  ce que les franais se dsintressent globalement de la politique, a laisserait justement la main  une minorit influente pour obtenir les chiffres qu'ils veulent.


Mme si votre argumentation n'est pas farfelue, je pense qu contraire qu'il est trs important que l'on vote pour asseoir leur lgitimit. 
Sans cette lgitimit des urnes qu'ils se plaisent rgulirement  rappeler, la contestation citoyenne aurait une toute autre porte. Il ne serait plus possible d'affirmer reprsenter la majorit des Franais de manire premptoire.
Ce n'est certainement pas sans arrire pense que ce sujet s'est rcemment invit avec des partisans (tels Bartolone) du vote obligatoire. Il est fondamental d'entretenir l'illusion de la dmocratie: votez et caquetez tant que vous voulez ... enfin jusque dans des limites qui seront dfinis par les algorithmes de nos botes noires...

Je ne partage pas vos craintes concernant le FN ... ils ont dvelopp un concept marketing pour obtenir le pouvoir comme les autres. S'ils devaient tre au pouvoir, je suis prt  vous parier que cela ne fera pas grande diffrences (quelques variations mais certainement pas ce que les gens imaginent). Ils prendront vite l'habitudes des bonnes places, du copinage qui leur permettra d'obtenir des places juteuses, des bonnes places offertes par toutes les structures politiques Europennes (Europe qu'ils ne quitteront pas).

Le vote, contrairement  ce que l'on nous raconte en boucle, n'est pas le symbole ultime de la dmocratie. La dmocratie de rfrence (Athnes) utilisait galement le tirage au sort. Ce dernier constitue  mon avis, et de loin, une solution bien mieux adapte  la gestion du bien commun.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Mme si votre argumentation n'est pas farfelue, je pense qu contraire qu'il est trs important que l'on vote pour asseoir leur lgitimit. 
> Sans cette lgitimit des urnes qu'ils se plaisent rgulirement  rappeler, la contestation citoyenne aurait une toute autre porte. Il ne serait plus possible d'affirmer reprsenter la majorit des Franais de manire premptoire.


Il me semble que tu confirmes ce que j'ai dit : si on devait tre amen  forcer le vote, on aurait une vague de votes blancs et nuls, qui montrent clairement un dsveu des politiques, plutt que des abstentions, qui sont interprtables  souhait. J'ai dit que ce n'tait pas das leur intrt, pas que ce n'tait pas dans le notre.




> Je ne partage pas vos craintes concernant le FN ...


Encore une fois, de quoi parles-tu ? J'ai dis qu'ils faisaient 25%. Je n'ai pas dit que je craignais de les voir gagner. Tant qu'on reste en Europe, que ce soit Marine, Franois, Nicolas ou qui sais-je, la ligne directrice restera a priori la mme : celle de Bruxelles.




> Le vote, contrairement  ce que l'on nous raconte en boucle, n'est pas le symbole ultime de la dmocratie. La dmocratie de rfrence (Athnes) utilisait galement le tirage au sort. Ce dernier constitue  mon avis, et de loin, une solution bien mieux adapte  la gestion du bien commun.


Si tant est qu'on peut refuser le poste, moi a me drange pas le tir au sort.

----------


## liberty22

Je souhaitais vous informer que depuis 2010 nous assistons  des drives extrmement dangereuses des services de l'tat qui de faon gnralise place des balises GPS sur les vhicules d'individus sans jamais en rfrer  un juge.
Cette surveillance peut tre illimite dans le temps, car il n'y a plus de juge pour en dcider.

Ils font aussi appelle de faon systmatique  des entreprises de surveillance comme par exemple SECURITAS pour vous faire suivre dans vos dplacements, ils enqutent et relvent des informations.

Tout cela n'est pas lgal, mais vu que personne ne peut rien faire, il faut le dnoncer avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Tout cela n'est pas lgal, mais vu que personne ne peut rien faire, il faut le dnoncer avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


Qu'attends-tu pour le faire, alors ? Aprs tout, si "personne ne peut rien faire", pourquoi diable devrait-on tenter quelque chose ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Je souhaitais vous informer que depuis 2010 nous assistons  des drives extrmement dangereuses des services de l'tat qui de faon gnralise place des balises GPS sur les vhicules d'individus sans jamais en rfrer  un juge.


Sources ?

----------


## r0d

> La dmocratie de rfrence (Athnes) utilisait galement le tirage au sort. Ce dernier constitue  mon avis, et de loin, une solution bien mieux adapte  la gestion du bien commun.


Athnes, dmocratie de rfrence? Pour quoi? Pour qui? Athnes de quelle poque, celle de Thals (rforme Dracon), de Pythagore (rforme Solon) ou d'Aristote (rpublique)?
Ce que ne dis pas Chouard, c'est que si effectivement Athnes a utilis (pas toujours) le tirage au sort, c'tait juste pour une partie, plus ou moins importante selon les poques, de l'organisation politique de la cit (Boul et Hlie). Le reste tait gr selon un systme de dsignation de type aristocratique (au premier sens: les meilleurs/plus comptents gouvernent).

Entendons-nous bien, je suis personnellement sduit par l'ide de tirage au sort, la question n'est pas l; l'objet de mon message n'est pas de l'ordre de l'opinion. Et j'aime beaucoup Chouard (et Castoriadis, qui est la source principale de la construction thorique de Chouard). Mais je leur reproche tout de mme,  tous les deux, de tomber dans ce que Kant appelait "l'idal a-priori". C'est  dire ( la hache) de donner trop d'importance  l'ide, et ne pas prendre en compte la ralit.

----------


## Beanux

Il est aussi  considrer que seul les citoyen d'Athne pouvaient voter.
Il y avait une grosse quantit d'esclave (sans titre de citoyen) qui permettaient  la dmocratie d'Athne de fonctionner.

----------


## r0d

> Il est aussi  considrer que seul les citoyen d'Athnes pouvaient voter.
> Il y avait une grosse quantit d'esclave (sans titre de citoyen) qui permettaient  la dmocratie d'Athnes de fonctionner.


Les femmes non plus ne pouvaient pas voter. Parfois je me demande si l'inverse ne serait pas souhaitable: quelle gueule auraient les scrutins si seulement les femmes pouvaient voter? Je n'en ai pas la moindre ide, mais l'exprience me parait sduisante.
Les trangers non plus ne pouvaient pas voter. Et pour avoir le status de citoyen d'Athnes, ce n'tait pas vident du tout.
Enfin, selon les poques, seuls les propritaires (donc les riches) pouvaient voter galement.

Bon, c'est pour l'histoire. Car les temps changent, et tout ceci n'a pas beaucoup d'importance. Je veut dire, on ne peux pas raisonnablement comparer l'Athnes socratique avec la France en 2015. Mais il est tout de mme important de ne pas tomber dans le mythe d'une dmocratie idale. Aristote l'avait dj thoris (et a lui avait attir la colre de son matre Platon): il n'y a pas une dmocratie, mais des dmocraties qui seront le rsultat des aspirations des citoyens, lesquelles aspirations volueront au cours des ages.

Il ne faut pas idaliser le concept de dmocratie, mais il ne faut pas non plus l'abandonner. Or nous sommes dans une priode, qui a commenc dans les annes 1960, o  les principes dmocratiques sont en recul. Il ne faut donc pas arrter le combat.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Il ne faut pas idaliser le concept de dmocratie, mais il ne faut pas non plus l'abandonner. Or nous sommes dans une priode, qui a commenc dans les annes 1960, o  les principes dmocratiques sont en recul. Il ne faut donc pas arrter le combat.


Alors qu'il y a de plus en plus de pays ou l'on vote.

J'essaye de ne pas tre sarcastique, mais je me demande si la dmocratie n'a de valeur que pour les gens qui ne l'ont pas. Ceux qui l'ont semblent ne pas comprendre l'ampleur de ce qui pourrait tre perdu. Ma femme a grandi dans une dictature(la Pologne, mais on s'en fout, a serait pareil pour une dictature de droite). l'impact sur sa manire de penser est profond. Elle fait toujours attention  ne pas laisser paraitre  quel point elle est intelligente - ce qui parfois la prive tout simplement de cette intelligence. Je ne vais pas entrer dans le dtail, mais c'est clairement un handicap. Comme si on lui avait te une partie de son cerveau, celle qui s'autorise  toujours progresser. La diffrence avec sa sur, beaucoup plus jeune, et qui n'a pas trop connu la dictature, est difiante. La petite a ses dfauts, mais elle a clairement pu utiliser son cerveau comme elle le voulait, sans crever de trouille.

La dmocratie n'est pas un systme de gouvernement plus efficace que les autres. La semi-mritocratie chinoise est certainement plus efficace pour choisir le meilleur chef possible. Franois Hollande n'arrive pas  la cheville de Li Xinping. Mais Li Xinping a le pouvoir d'instiller la peur parmi ses concitoyens, ce que Franois Hollande ne peut pas faire. Et c'est pour a que la dmocratie - la vraie, celle ou on laisse les gens penser par eux-mmes, pas juste voter - est si importante. Mme si on doit se taper des incapables comme Hollande, Sarkozy, et les autres. Le prix  payer me parait acceptable.

----------


## liberty22

J'ai t personnellement victime de cette surveillance pour avoir port plainte contre un gendarme suite  une bavure, j'ai de nombreuses preuves.
La ligue des droits de l'homme est au courant de cette situation car je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.
Je pense qu'il est important de dnoncer ce systme car  mes yeux il n'a plus rien  voir avec une dmocratie

----------


## Invit

> J'ai t personnellement victime de cette surveillance pour avoir port plainte contre un gendarme suite  une bavure, j'ai de nombreuses preuves.
> La ligue des droits de l'homme est au courant de cette situation car je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.
> Je pense qu'il est important de dnoncer ce systme car  mes yeux il n'a plus rien  voir avec une dmocratie


Et ils ont russi  te filmer en slip ?

----------


## Franois M.

> J'ai t personnellement victime de cette surveillance pour avoir port plainte contre un gendarme suite  une bavure, j'ai de nombreuses preuves.


Et on doit vous croire sur parole ?




> La ligue des droits de l'homme est au courant de cette situation car je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.


Bis ......

----------


## Othana

> En fait, c'est pas si flou que a, mais du terrorisme il y en a plusieurs catgories. Et toutes les catgories ne se valent pas, loin de l. Le fait de parler de terrorisme en gnral, a laisse libre  chacun d'interprter selon le terrorisme dont il entend le plus parler. Et les rapports Europol sont difiants  ce sujet. J'avais fait une analyse du rapport de 2014 (au sujet de 2013 donc), et le constat tait le suivant : en un an, dans toute l'Europe, il y a eu 152 actes terroristes (63 en France) faisant 7 morts. 7 morts en un an sur un territoire aussi vaste que l'Europe... je ne pense pas que a vaille une telle mdiatisation (il y a pire mais on n'en entend pas autant parler), et encore moins de l'utiliser comme argument  l'Assemble Nationale. Et encore, on parle de tous les actes terroristes, que ce soit ceux qui ont effectivement eu lieu, mais aussi ceux qui ont t djous, comme ceux qui ont t abandonns. Autrement dit, il n'y a pas eu 152 attaques, il y a eu 152 projets d'attentats, une partie n'ayant mme pas atteint le statut de tentative, d'autres ayant effectivement t tents mais ayant chou, et le reste ayant effectivement eu lieu et ayant fait 7 morts. Et c'est pas tout, parce qu'on parle l de terrorisme toutes catgories confondues. Ce qu'on nous rabche  longueur de journe aux infos, c'est l'islamisme radical, qui est une sous-catgorie du terrorisme religieux. Et les donnes sur le terrorisme religieux, en 2013, sont sans appel : c'est zro net. Et ce n'est pas une exception, les rapports des annes prcdentes oscillent entre 0 et 2 actes terroristes religieux (si je me rappelle bien). Encore une fois entre 0 et 2 par an et sur toute l'Europe.
> 
> J'ai regard le rapport de 2015, sur l'anne 2014 donc, et on a rpertori 2 actes terroristes religieux (tableau  l'annexe 1, p. 40),  savoir 1 en Belgique (4 morts) et 1 en France (pas de chiffres). La grande majorit des actes terroristes sont, comme chaque anne, les actes sparatistes, qui s'lvent  67 dont 50 en France (la Corse, pour ceux  qui sa parle). On a juste la Grande Bretagne qui reste dans le flou, car elle totalise 109 actes terroristes, mais aucune catgorisation n'est donne, on ne sait donc pas de quoi on parle exactement, alors qu'elle fournit plus de la moiti des 201 actes terroristes totaux. Et comme le rapport de 2014, le rapport de 2015 montre une paranoa claire sur le terrorisme religieux : pour 67 actes sparatistes, on a eu 154 arrestations (x2.3), alors que pour 2 actes religieux, on arrive  395 arrestations (x198), et le n1 des paranos tant... la France, avec 188 arrestations, soit prs de la moiti des arrestations  elle toute seule.  titre illustratif, en France on arrte une personne tous les 2 jours, mais au final il n'y a qu'une seule arrestation qui vaut le coup sur toute l'anne. Quand on a conscience de a, on s'tonne moins de voir qu'ils essayent de mettre en place des systme de surveillance ingrables avec la loi Renseignement. Apparemment, la pche au gros, c'est la technique franaise.
> 
> Alors quand je lis que :
> 
> 
> 
> Les attentats de Paris tant dans la catgorie terrorisme religieux, je m'attends  voir dans le rapport de 2016 2 ou 3 actes terroristes... allez, peut-tre que a montera jusqu' 5 parce qu'on aura pas mal mdiatis le truc, ce qui aura donn des ides  certains. Autant dire que cette loi sera passe grce  un pouvantail.
> ...


En mme temps, heureusement qu'en Europe la scurit marche mieux. Sinon le bilan serait vachement lourd.
On ne peut pas non plus utiliser cette statistique comme contre-argument. Il y a tout de mme eu 157 attentats en UN an, seulement !
Maintenant, tu prends les mmes 157 attentats dans une autre rgion du monde, et l, c'est pas 7 morts...

----------


## Franois M.

> Les femmes non plus ne pouvaient pas voter. Parfois je me demande si l'inverse ne serait pas souhaitable: quelle gueule auraient les scrutins si seulement les femmes pouvaient voter?


En analysant la ventilation des votes passs par sexe, il est assez facile de se faire un tableau du rsultat (de mmoire, les diffrences sont en gnral  la marge, mais sur un scrutin uninominal majoritaire  deux tours, la marge permet de basculer - oui, c'est un truisme).

En revanche, pour un scrutin avec seulement des femmes qui pourraient voter ET seulement des femmes ligibles, on a pas de donnes.

Ceci dit, en France, la majorit des inscrits sur les listes lectorales sont des femmes (  52% si ma memoire est bonne).

----------


## Marco46

> Ceci dit, en France, la majorit des inscrits sur les listes lectorales sont des femmes (  52% si ma memoire est bonne).


Ce qui semble logique puisqu'il y a 51,5% de femmes contre 48,5% d'hommes dans la population (il faudrait faire le calcul sur les personnes en ges de voter mais j'ai pas le courage, si ya des courageux les data sont ici.)

Je ne sais pas si tu voulais dire que les femmes ont plus de sens civique que les hommes ou pas mais c'tait juste pour contextualiser un peu.

----------


## Marco46

> Parfois je me demande si l'inverse ne serait pas souhaitable: quelle gueule auraient les scrutins si seulement les femmes pouvaient voter? Je n'en ai pas la moindre ide, mais l'exprience me parait sduisante.


Moi non. Je ne vois pas en quoi substituer une sgrgation par une autre permettrait de rsoudre un quelconque problme.

----------


## Beanux

> il faudrait faire le calcul sur les personnes en ges de voter mais j'ai pas le courage, si ya des courageux


On nous file les donne en XLS, avec 2-3 formules dedans cest fait =)


En 2014, 24.156.080 hommes en age de voter, 26.573.729 femmes et un total de 50.729.809. Pour 66.317.994 de franais.
47,61% d'homme en age de voter
52,38% de femme en age de voter


PS: j'ai pris les personnes en age de voter depuis 1995, mais cela exclu donc les personnes qui ont eu leur majorit en 2014.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Moi non. Je ne vois pas en quoi substituer une sgrgation par une autre permettrait de rsoudre un quelconque problme.


Parce que a fait depuis l'aube des temps que ce sont les hommes qui imposent, et qu'on obtient le monde dans lequel on vit ...
Si demain on laissait les personnes qui donnent la vie faonner ce monde je suis persuad qu'il serait bien plus agrable  vivre et bien plus paisible

----------


## RyzenOC

> Moi non. Je ne vois pas en quoi substituer une sgrgation par une autre permettrait de rsoudre un quelconque problme.


Je crois qu'il voulait dire:
Si depuis l'origine de l'espce humaine, la femme aurait pris le pouvoir  ::aie::  (humour), il serait intressant de voir comment l'humanit aurait volu. Je suis persuad que le monde ne ressemblerait pas a celui que l'on connais actuellement, en pire ou en mieux sa je ne sais pas.

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que a fait depuis l'aube des temps que ce sont les hommes qui imposent, et qu'on obtient le monde dans lequel on vit ...
> Si demain on laissait les personnes qui donnent la vie faonner ce monde je suis persuad qu'il serait bien plus agrable  vivre et bien plus paisible


Ben tu vois j'en suis pas certain du tout. Regarde les Thatcher, Merkel, Golda Meir (doit y en avoir d'autres dans l'histoire rcente) et dans l'histoire plus ancienne les Eleonore d'Aquitaine, Wu Zetian, Catherine de russie, etc ... Aucune diffrence avec les hommes.

Le fond du truc c'est que le pouvoir est le pouvoir, et je ne crois pas que l'effet qu'il a sur les individus soit diffrent en fonction du sexe de l'individu.

----------


## Franois M.

> Je ne sais pas si tu voulais dire que les femmes ont plus de sens civique que les hommes ou pas mais c'tait juste pour contextualiser un peu.


Je ne veux rien dire du tout; simplement les chiffres disent que le pourcentage de femmes inscrites sur les listes lectorales est trs lgrement suprieur  leur reprsentation dans la population gnrale en ge de voter (plus l'ge augmente plus il y a de femmes ou, plus prcisment, moins la prvalence du taux de masculinit  la naissance est sensible). Aprs j'ignore si l'explication "sens civique" est la bonne car il y en a d'autres : par exemple la rgle d'inscription au 31/12  qui prvalait jusqu' rcemment pnalise les gens qui dmnagent; or, il me semblait qu'il y a (marginalement) un peu plus d'hommes que de femmes qui dmnagent (faut que je retrouve les donnes l dessus). Maintenant entendons nous bien : on reste statistiquement dans l'paisseur du trait.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> En mme temps, heureusement qu'en Europe la scurit marche mieux. Sinon le bilan serait vachement lourd.
> On ne peut pas non plus utiliser cette statistique comme contre-argument. Il y a tout de mme eu 157 attentats en UN an, seulement !
> Maintenant, tu prends les mmes 157 attentats dans une autre rgion du monde, et l, c'est pas 7 morts...


Quelques corrections, ce n'est pas 157 mais 152, et ce n'est pas 152 attentats mais 152 "actes" terroristes, ce qui inclus les attentats abandonns. Les attentats  proprement parler sont donc moindre, mme si a ne change rien  ton argument (encore que, si la majorit des actes terroristes sont abandonns ou djous, dj a expliquerait qu'il n'y ait que 7 morts, mais en plus a dcrdibiliserait encore plus les arguments pro-terrorisme du gouvernement). Par contre, mon objectif n'tait pas de donner un contre-argument, c'est  dire que le gouvernement serait en tort, mais de montrer  quel point leur argument  eux est faible dj  la base : ils parlent de protger du terrorisme, et sur ce point je n'ai pas grand chose  dire. Mais ce qui me chagrine, c'est que pour illustrer le terrorisme dont ils parlent, ils mentionnent les exemples de Charlie Hebdo et de l'hypermarch casher. Ces deux cas tombent dans une catgorie de terrorisme (religieux) quasiment inexistante en Europe (0-2 cas par an). Autrement dit, on joue sur la peur d'actes rcents, peu connus et, je me permet de le dire, sur-mdiatiss pour faire passer une loi ayant des consquences notables sur les liberts individuelles. S'ils avaient voulu avoir des exemples reprsentatifs, ils auraient parls d'attentats en Corse qui sont bien plus nombreux, les exemples ne doivent donc pas manquer. Le problme est que ce genre d'attentats on en a depuis que la Corse est franaise, a ne surprend donc plus personne. Au lieu de a, ils ont 2 cas super rares sous la main qu'ils rongent jusqu' l'os en rptant tous les jours "WAAA ! Terrorisme ! Bouh !" comme si c'tait un cas devenu frquent, alors qu'il n'en est rien. C'est a que je trouve malhonnte de leur part.  force de le rpter, tout le monde fini par y croire sans mme vrifier.

----------


## Kaamui

P*tain et comment que le gouvernement a tort. Vous voulez diminuer les actes terroristes, arrtez de faire passer le moyen-orient pour l'axe du mal, de regarder Isral occuper la Palestine, de regarder les industriels des "grands" pays piller les ressources des pays pauvres africains et orientaux, l vous ferez quelque chose contre le terrorisme, et l les multinationales comme daesh auront du mal  trouver des gens pour se radicaliser et se faire sauter ou couper des gorges.

J'ai un gros problme l : je sais exactement ce que je penses, et je sais que c'est assez marginal pour que je me fasse lyncher  coup de phrases caricaturantes et dnigrantes, de pouces rouges sans arguments et compagnie... J'ai l'impression que personne ne s'est jamais pos, pour de vrai, la question suivante : "Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un tre humain, malgr sa peur inne de la mort, soit capable d'en arriver  se faire exploser, mourrir, en emportant des inconnus avec lui ?"... je sais que la rponse n'est pas la haine..


Comment on fait pour discuter avec tout le monde du terrorisme quand tout le monde pense qu'il y a les mchants terroristes et les honntes gens, et que vous vous pensez qu'il y a un contexte  chaque chose ? Pas de mchant, pas de gentil, que des hommes et des contextes... a me tue parce que la bataille est dj perdue quand cette vision binaire ridicule est rpandue et ancre au plus profond de chacun des esprits... alors quand en plus je vois des gens dire que la souverainet du peuple, c'est surfait, et que tout le monde plussoie, j'en fini pas de dprimer, j'ose mme plus intervenir sur ce topic, qui fait le jeu des gouvernements sans s'en rendre compte... je commence  comprendre la phrase que je lis souvent dans le coin : on  le monde qu'on mrite. Allez j'me casse  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> P*tain et comment que le gouvernement a tort. Vous voulez diminuer les actes terroristes, arrtez de faire passer le moyen-orient pour l'axe du mal, de regarder Isral occuper la Palestine, de regarder les industriels des "grands" pays piller les ressources des pays pauvres africains et orientaux, l vous ferez quelque chose contre le terrorisme, et l les multinationales comme daesh auront du mal  trouver des gens pour se radicaliser et se faire sauter ou couper des gorges.


Pour certains points (le moyen orient comme axe du mal, pillage des ressources) je te rejoins, pour d'autres (Isral occupant la Palestine) je pense que a tombe sur le coup de l'ingrence : il faut savoir se protger, mais pas imposer sa vision du monde aux autres pays. S'incruster dans une culture diffrente sous prtexte que, de notre point de vue, il faut protger ceci ou cela, c'est imposer ses valeurs. Si un accord a t mis en place dans ce cadre, alors oui, car les deux tats partagent ces valeurs. Mais faire irruption chez untel sous prtexte qu'il fait des choses chez lui qu'on n'aimerait pas voir chez nous...




> J'ai un gros problme l : je sais exactement ce que je penses, et je sais que c'est assez marginal pour que je me fasse lyncher  coup de phrases caricaturantes et dnigrantes, de pouces rouges sans arguments et compagnie... J'ai l'impression que personne ne s'est jamais pos, pour de vrai, la question suivante : "Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un tre humain, malgr sa peur inne de la mort, soit capable d'en arriver  se faire exploser, mourrir, en emportant des inconnus avec lui ?"... je sais que la rponse n'est pas la haine..


Et bien coute, ce genre de questions, c'est de l'ordre de la philosophie. Certains s'y intressent, d'autres non. Parmi les premiers, certains pensent avoir la rponse, d'autres non. Je suis sr que beaucoup se sont pos la question. Aprs tout, les groupes terroristes exploitent ce genre de chose quotidiennement. Mais je ne serais pas surpris que rares sont nos politiques dans ce cas, sinon ils ne nous sortiraient pas des solutions clairement inefficaces. Manque de bol, c'est gnralement eux qui imposent leur point de vue  ce niveau l.




> Comment on fait pour discuter avec tout le monde du terrorisme quand tout le monde pense qu'il y a les mchants terroristes et les honntes gens, et que vous vous pensez qu'il y a un contexte  chaque chose ? Pas de mchant, pas de gentil, que des hommes et des contextes... a me tue parce que la bataille est dj perdue quand cette vision binaire ridicule est rpandue et ancre au plus profond de chacun des esprits... alors quand en plus je vois des gens dire que la souverainet du peuple, c'est surfait, et que tout le monde plussoie, j'en fini pas de dprimer, j'ose mme plus intervenir sur ce topic, qui fait le jeu des gouvernements sans s'en rendre compte... je commence  comprendre la phrase que je lis souvent dans le coin : on  le monde qu'on mrite. Allez j'me casse


L j'ai du mal  comprendre :
- tu dis que sur ce topic on se ramne  des contextes, donc on ne prend pas cette vue binaire "gentils vs. mchants",
- tu critiques la vue binaire
- tu dis ne plus oser intervenir sur ce topic (ce que tu viens de faire, au passage, mais passons)
Donc si j'ai bien compris, parce qu'en dehors de ce topic c'est vision binaire pour tout le monde, tu ne vois pas l'intrt d'intervenir sur ce topic ? J'ai du mal  saisir la logique.

----------


## Neckara

> Vous voulez diminuer les actes terroristes, arrtez de faire passer le moyen-orient pour l'axe du mal, []


Je suis en partie d'accord, mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l'extrme inverse, tout n'est pas non-plus rose l-bas.

Ton analyse est tout de mme assez rapide. Si les franais pensent que le moyen-orient est "l'axe du mal" parce que les mdias le disent, l'inverse n'est pas incohrent, les "anti-occident" peuvent aussi voir "l'occident" comme "l'axe du mal" parce qu'on le dit autours d'eux. Et comme en France, certaines personnes peuvent accuser le moyen-orient de tous les maux, on peut aussi accuser l'occident de tous les maux au moyen-orient.

De mme pour le pillage des "occidentaux", il y aurait beaucoup de nuances  apporter. Ne tombe pas dans le pige de dsigner l'occident comme "l'axe du mal" et de faire exactement ce que tu reproches aux autres. Utiliser de tels raccourcis n'aide pas  lutter contre le terrorisme, au contraire. Il y a normment  dire sur le pillage, mais ce sujet ne me semble pas tre le lieu idal pour ce faire.

L'occident a sa part de responsabilits. Mais une chose est sre, ce n'est pas en claquant des doigts qu'on rsoudra ce problme qui est tout de mme trs complexe et dont on est, ici, pas experts.





> "Qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un tre humain, malgr sa peur inne de la mort, soit capable d'en arriver  se faire exploser, mourrir, en emportant des inconnus avec lui ?"... je sais que la rponse n'est pas la haine..


C'est une affirmation gratuite sans aucun fondement ou argumentation.




> quand cette vision binaire ridicule *est rpandue et ancre* au plus profond de chacun des esprits...





> j'ose mme plus intervenir sur ce topic, *qui fait* *le jeu* des gouvernements sans s'en rendre compte...





> a me tue parce que la bataille* est dj perdue*





> et que tout le monde *plussoie*


Tu me sembles toi-mme trs *binaire* dans ton raisonnement, et pire encore, je pense que tu as, ici, une tendance  la gnralisation.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Ben tu vois j'en suis pas certain du tout. Regarde les Thatcher, Merkel, Golda Meir (doit y en avoir d'autres dans l'histoire rcente) et dans l'histoire plus ancienne les Eleonore d'Aquitaine, Wu Zetian, Catherine de russie, etc ... Aucune diffrence avec les hommes.
> 
> Le fond du truc c'est que le pouvoir est le pouvoir, et je ne crois pas que l'effet qu'il a sur les individus soit diffrent en fonction du sexe de l'individu.


A comparer avec les Mao, Staline, Pol Pot, Hitler ... (je ne cherche pas le point Goldwin  ::mouarf:: , je prends juste le pire).
Oui il y a eu des femmes de pouvoir qui se sont montres  la "hauteur" des pires hommes de l'histoire, mais en quantit on est de l'ordre de la goutte d'eau ... combien de femmes peuvent truster les premires places en terme de nombre de morts ?

Je suis de ton avis que le pouvoir et la corruption ne choisissent pas leurs sexes (cf le Brsil), mais j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me donne le nom d'une entreprise terroriste dirige par une ou des femmes, entreprise qui violerait les hommes, les emasculerait, ferait combattre des enfants au nom d'un principe quelconque ...

----------


## Beanux

> mais j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me donne le nom d'une entreprise terroriste dirige par une ou des femmes, entreprise qui violerait les hommes, les emasculerait, ferait combattre des enfants au nom d'un principe quelconque ...


Difficile  trouver, tant donn la diffrence de reprsentation des sexes dans ces milieux.

----------


## Kaamui

> Je suis en partie d'accord, mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l'extrme inverse, tout n'est pas non-plus rose l-bas.
> 
> Ton analyse est tout de mme assez rapide. Si les franais pensent que le moyen-orient est "l'axe du mal" parce que les mdias le disent, l'inverse n'est pas incohrent, les "anti-occident" peuvent aussi voir "l'occident" comme "l'axe du mal" parce qu'on le dit autours d'eux. Et comme en France, certaines personnes peuvent accuser le moyen-orient de tous les maux, on peut aussi accuser l'occident de tous les maux au moyen-orient.
> 
> De mme pour le pillage des "occidentaux", il y aurait beaucoup de nuances  apporter. Ne tombe pas dans le pige de dsigner l'occident comme "l'axe du mal" et de faire exactement ce que tu reproches aux autres. Utiliser de tels raccourcis n'aide pas  lutter contre le terrorisme, au contraire. Il y a normment  dire sur le pillage, mais ce sujet ne me semble pas tre le lieu idal pour ce faire.
> 
> Tu me sembles toi-mme trs *binaire* dans ton raisonnement, et pire encore, je pense que tu as, ici, une tendance  la gnralisation.


franais non, c'tait un "vous" adress aux gouvernements

Tu as raison en grande partie sur tout ce que tu dis j'tais un peu rapide dans mes propos hier soir (c'est la dpression tu vois tout en noir), mais dans le fond, je reste d'accord avec ce que j'ai dit (moins les gnralisations). Par contre, je penses que dans l'poque qui nous intresse (grosso modo les derniers sicles), l'occident, sans nous voir comme le mal absolu, somme les plus important criminels contre l'humanit, et haut la main. Donc oui ce que je dit est valable dans les deux sens, mais non le moyen orient n'a pas autant de choses  se reprocher que l'occident  son encontre.

@MathieuVergne : parler d'Israel qui occupe la Palestine c'est faire de l'ingrence ? Ah bon ? La Lybie, la Syrie, l'Irak; Afganhistan, et j'en passe c'tait quoi alors ? L'occident n'a pas fait d'ingrence dans ces pays l ? Mais Israel qui n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un pays illgitime gouvern par des criminels de guerre, il faudrait ne rien dire sinon on fait de l'ingrence ? Laisse moi rire. Le Hamas n'est ni plus ni moins que le socle non pacifique de la rsistance palestinienne. Sans les USA (via l'OTAN), Netanyaou et sa bande auraient t jugs  Lahaye depuis longtemps.

----------


## Marco46

> A comparer avec les Mao, Staline, Pol Pot, Hitler ... (je ne cherche pas le point Goldwin , je prends juste le pire).
> Oui il y a eu des femmes de pouvoir qui se sont montres  la "hauteur" des pires hommes de l'histoire, mais en quantit on est de l'ordre de la goutte d'eau ... combien de femmes peuvent truster les premires places en terme de nombre de morts ?
> 
> Je suis de ton avis que le pouvoir et la corruption ne choisissent pas leurs sexes (cf le Brsil), mais j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me donne le nom d'une entreprise terroriste dirige par une ou des femmes, entreprise qui violerait les hommes, les emasculerait, ferait combattre des enfants au nom d'un principe quelconque ...


Il s'agit pas de dire que les femmes peuvent faire dans le pire, il s'agit de savoir si elles font mieux et la rponse est non. Initialement r0d sous-entendait que parce que les femmes ont l'instinct maternel elles seraient moins portes sur la violence et chercheraient  amliorer la socit et  trouver une sorte de concorde pacifique. Je pense que c'est parfaitement faux. Ca ne drange pas Merkel de plonger la Grce dans une crise humanitaire pour des raisons comptables par exemple.

Histoire d'tre bien polmique prenons Golda Meir  propos des Palestiniens :



> Il ny a jamais rien eu de tel puisque les Palestiniens nont jamais exist





> Comment pourrions-nous rendre les territoires occups ? Il ny a personne  qui les rendre


Sympa non ? On est dans une ngation de l'autre et une mauvaise foi qui n'a rien  envier  un homme.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ben tu vois j'en suis pas certain du tout. Regarde les Thatcher, Merkel, Golda Meir (doit y en avoir d'autres dans l'histoire rcente) et dans l'histoire plus ancienne les Eleonore d'Aquitaine, Wu Zetian, Catherine de russie, etc ... Aucune diffrence avec les hommes.


Wu Zetian, pourquoi pas ? mais on peut aussi aller jusqu' Hatchepsout.

Sinon, je ne vois dans cette liste quasiment que des femmes d'tat assez remarquables. (en tous cas pour Thatcher, Meir, Merkel, et Catherine II - du moins pour la premire partie de son rgle concernant cette dernire; sur la fin c'est plus criticable - on peut tre plus rserv sur Eleonore d'Aquitaine et je connais trs mal  le cas Wu Zetian).

Si on considre leur faible proportion  numriques dans les dirigeants au cours de l'histoire, on peut sans hsiter dire que leur bilan est nettement meilleur.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> @MathieuVergne : parler d'Israel qui occupe la Palestine c'est faire de l'ingrence ? Ah bon ? Le liban, la Syrie, l'Irak; Afganhistan, et j'en passe c'tait quoi alors ? L'occident n'a pas fait d'ingrence dans ces pays l ?


Pourquoi tu me reproches a  moi ? Ce n'est pas moi qui est all faire la guerre en Irak et ailleurs. Nos gouvernements n'ont d'ailleurs demand l'avis de personne pour aller faire leurs petites affaires l bas. Ne me met pas sur le dos ce que nos gouvernements font alors que je suis justement contre ce qu'ils font. Et ce n'est pas parce que certains le font qu'il faut se croire tout permis et le faire aussi. {>_<}

Faut pas gnraliser  outrance. On se plaint tous ici de notre gouvernement, alors ne nous met pas sur le dos leurs btises.

----------


## Franois M.

> Donc oui ce que je dit est valable dans les deux sens, mais non le moyen orient n'a pas autant de choses  se reprocher que l'occident  son encontre.
> .


Propos anti-occidentaux assez nausabonds.
Pathtique cette faon de ne pas reconnaitre la supriorit de notre culture et de notre civilisation sur les autres.

----------


## r0d

> Initialement r0d sous-entendait que parce que les femmes ont l'instinct maternel elles seraient moins portes sur la violence et chercheraient  amliorer la socit et  trouver une sorte de concorde pacifique.


Je n'ai absolument pas sous-entendu a; je n'ai d'ailleurs rien sous-entendu. L'ide que j'ai derrire la tte, mais que je ne parviens pas   formuler correctement, est une perspective hglienne pragmatique et utopique (au sens premier: quelque chose qui n'existe pas): quelle serait la ralit si on modifiait un paramtre.
Je n'ai pas la moindre ide de ce que cela pourrait donner. Peut-tre que a ne changerait rien, peut-tre que a changerait tout. Nous n'en savons rien, parce que a n'a jamais exist (c'est donc une utopie), donc j'estime qu'il est vain de tenter de le deviner. En revanche, il serait intressant de tenter l'exprience afin de pouvoir en faire une analyse pragmatique.

----------


## Kaamui

Je rejoins totalement Marco46 l dessus : faire un lien entre le sexe et la capacit  gouverner et  tre pacifique, c'est au mieux gentiment naf. Et dire que le bilan est plus positif, c'est faire du sondage  la "media mainstream" (i-e c'est vraiment n'importe quoi), chantillon non reprsentatif. Et puis oui l'histoire montre surtout que dirigeants, hommes ou femmes, ont su faire preuve d'ingniosit dans la cruaut et le crime contre l'humanit. Elisabeth II tait pas mal dans son genre si je dis pas de btise (mais je suis pas trs fort en histoire donc je peux me tromper de reine d'Angletterre)

----------


## r0d

> Je rejoins totalement Marco46 l dessus : faire un lien entre le sexe et la capacit  gouverner et  tre pacifique, c'est au mieux gentiment naf.


L'art du jugement est peut-tre le plus complexe. Qui est gentil? Qui est naf? Celui qui croit savoir peut-tre?
Comment peut-on se persuader de l'existence ou non d'un rapport de causalit lorsque nous n'avons aucun lment disponible pour en effectuer une analyse pragmatique?

----------


## Neckara

> Pathtique cette faon de ne pas reconnaitre la supriorit de notre culture et de notre civilisation sur les autres.


J'espre que c'tait ironique.

Si on veut tablir une quelconque supriorit, il faudrait se mettre d'accord sur des critres de comparaison. Et encore, on n'aura pas une supriorit absolue, mais relative aux critres qu'on aura choisit. D'ailleurs, en informatique, c'est la mme chose pour comparer des entits.

----------


## r0d

> Pathtique cette faon de ne pas reconnaitre la supriorit de notre culture et de notre civilisation sur les autres.


Intressant. Mon opinion est exactement oppose  la tienne sur ce point, mais je ne considre pas que j'ai raison et toi tort (il s'agit d'opinion, pas de proposition rationnelle), je respecte donc la tienne. Et pour tre honnte, elle m'intresse beaucoup.
Pourrais-tu dfinir un peu plus prcisment ce que tu entends par "supriorit", dans le contexte de ta phrase?

----------


## Marco46

> Je n'ai absolument pas sous-entendu a; je n'ai d'ailleurs rien sous-entendu. L'ide que j'ai derrire la tte, mais que je ne parviens pas   formuler correctement, est une perspective hglienne pragmatique et utopique (au sens premier: quelque chose qui n'existe pas): quelle serait la ralit si on modifiait un paramtre.
> Je n'ai pas la moindre ide de ce que cela pourrait donner. Peut-tre que a ne changerait rien, peut-tre que a changerait tout. Nous n'en savons rien, parce que a n'a jamais exist (c'est donc une utopie), donc j'estime qu'il est vain de tenter de le deviner. En revanche, il serait intressant de tenter l'exprience afin de pouvoir en faire une analyse pragmatique.


Justement je ne comprends pas ce qu'il y a d'intressant  substituer une sgrgation par une autre et  observer les consquences.

C'est un peu comme si tu disais que a serait intressant de mettre les noirs en Europe et les blancs en Afrique et de voir ce qui se serait pass avec les noirs colonisant les blancs.

Tu ne sous-entends pas rien du tout, tu sous-entends de fait que le sexe d'une personne influe sur sa manire de grer. 

Et si tu penses qu'il serait intressant de faire l'exprience c'est bien que tu supposes qu'il y aurait des diffrences.

----------


## Kaamui

> Pourquoi tu me reproches a  moi ? Ce n'est pas moi qui est all faire la guerre en Irak et ailleurs. Nos gouvernements n'ont d'ailleurs demand l'avis de personne pour aller faire leurs petites affaires l bas. Ne me met pas sur le dos ce que nos gouvernements font alors que je suis justement contre ce qu'ils font. Et ce n'est pas parce que certains le font qu'il faut se croire tout permis et le faire aussi. {>_<}
> 
> Faut pas gnraliser  outrance. On se plaint tous ici de notre gouvernement, alors ne nous met pas sur le dos leurs btises.


Non mais je t'accuses pas du tout, dsol que tu me lises ainsi (je fais pas trop d'effort de prcisions dans mes phrases depuis hier je dois tre fatigu ^^). Je sais que tu es contre je m'en suis largement aperu au fil des discussions. Et c'est vrai que ne pas reproduire les conneries des autres est de bon conseil. Mais il ne faut pas confondre ingrence avec "aide  personne en danger". Quand les amricains ont dbarqu en Normandie (mme si ce n'tait pas pour nos beaux yeux), ce n'tait pas de l'ingrence. Si le flou n'tait pas maintenu et les manifestation anti-israeliennes/pro-palestiniennes interdites, personne n'hsiterait  voir en Israel un occupant aux dangereux airs d'Allemagne nazi et les palestiniens un peuple aux airs de rsistance franaise.

@FranoisM : j'ai beau te pratiquer depuis un certain temps maintenant, j'avoue que je ne sais pas o mettre ton message. D'habitude je dirais que toi et moi avons des penses radicalement opposes sur un tas de choses. Mais l ta deuxime phrase est tellement incroyable que j'ose penser que tu blagues et que tu es moins bte que je le pensais... verdict ?  :;): 

PS : je fourni les sacs  vomis, pour ceux que a intresse...  ::ptdr::

----------


## r0d

> C'est un peu comme si tu disais que a serait intressant de mettre les noirs en Europe et les blancs en Afrique et de voir ce qui se serait pass avec les noirs colonisant les blancs.


Ce serait intressant, effectivement.




> Tu ne sous-entends pas rien du tout, tu sous-entends de fait que le sexe d'une personne influe sur sa manire de grer.


Pas exactement. 
Je sous-entends qu'il serait intressant de savoir si le sexe influe sur la faon de gouverner, et que l'exprience que je propose pourrait nous fournir des lments de rponse.

----------


## Marco46

> L'art du jugement est peut-tre le plus complexe. Qui est gentil? Qui est naf? Celui qui croit savoir peut-tre?
> Comment peut-on se persuader de l'existence ou non d'un rapport de causalit lorsque nous n'avons aucun lment disponible pour en effectuer une analyse pragmatique?


Ben si, des femmes au pouvoir il y en a eu plein.

Il n'y aurait jamais eu de femmes au pouvoir tu pourrais dire cela, mais ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Kaamui

> L'art du jugement est peut-tre le plus complexe. Qui est gentil? Qui est naf? Celui qui croit savoir peut-tre?
> Comment peut-on se persuader de l'existence ou non d'un rapport de causalit lorsque nous n'avons aucun lment disponible pour en effectuer une analyse pragmatique?


Tu as raisons mais je ne portes pas un jugement, je fais une prdiction sur ton rsultat : tu n'obtiendras pas de meilleurs rsultats avec des femmes. Le mot naf ne t'tais pas spcialement destin en plus, il tait surtout destin au posteur qui a crit que "qui mieux que celles qui donnent la vie pour gouverner" ... j'en ris sincrement encore.

Et encore une fois; mme si je suis d'accord avec toi, l'exprience en elle mme serait amusante, mais je ne penses pas qu'elle est la moindre chance de produire des rsultants utiles  une conclusion. "Le sexe intervient-il dans la nature humaine ?" serait un dbut de questionnement permettant d'apporter probablement plus de rsultat...

----------


## r0d

> Ben si, des femmes au pouvoir il y en a eu plein.
> 
> Il n'y aurait jamais eu de femmes au pouvoir tu pourrais dire cela, mais ce n'est pas le cas.


Ma proposition tait: "que l'on ne puisse lire que des femmes".
Cette situation n'a,  ma connaissance, jamais exist (les amazones sont un mythe).

----------


## Marco46

> Ce serait intressant, effectivement.
> 
> Pas exactement. 
> Je sous-entends qu'il serait intressant de savoir si le sexe influe sur la faon de gouverner, et que l'exprience que je propose pourrait nous fournir des lments de rponse.


Tu veux plutt dire si le sexe influe majoritairement sur la faon de gouverner, ou plutt si c'est un facteur dterminant majeur du coup ?

Parce que des facteurs qui influent sur la faon de gouverner il y en a beaucoup.

Je trouve que la question en soi est sexiste.

----------


## Kaamui

r0d l'envisage de manire anthropologique pas sexiste.

Pour en revenir au questionnement que je te suggrais, on en vient trs vite,  la conclusion que oui, le sexe joue un rle dans la nature humaine, comme n'importe quel lment caractristique physique (biologique j'entends). On peut donc facilement en dduire qu'une exprience comme tu la propose n'amnerait que le constat suivant (prdiciton) : "oui; le sexe influe sur la manire de gouverner, non, il n'y a aucun rapport de causalit permettant d'affirmer que le succs d'une gouvernance soit li au sexe"

Oh; et contrairement  ce que tu peux ressentir en me lisant, je ne crois pas savoir. Je crois savoir que je ne sais rien. Je crois savoir que j'ai le droit de croire en une chose, mme si elle n'est pas certaine (n'est-ce pas le propre de l'homme ?)

----------


## r0d

> Tu veux plutt dire si le sexe influe majoritairement sur la faon de gouverner, ou plutt si c'est un facteur dterminant majeur du coup ?


C'est poil plus complexe en fait. Et il ne s'agit pas uniquement de la faon de gouverner, mais galement de la faon de voter. Je serais juste curieux de voir ce que a pourrais donner, tant au niveau de la gouvernance, qu'au niveau des comportement et des choix des votants, s'il n'y avait que des femmes aux lections.




> Parce que des facteurs qui influent sur la faon de gouverner il y en a beaucoup.


Effectivement, et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai utilis l'expression "lments de rponses". Une telle exprience ne fournirait, au mieux, que quelques corrlations. Quelques unes parmi un faisceau beaucoup plus dense. 




> Je trouve que la question en soi est sexiste.


Tiens. C'est la premire fois, en 15 ans de militantisme, que mes propos sont considrs comme sexistes. Je suis tonn que ce ne soit pas arriv plus tt, mais surtout tonn que a arrive sur dvp.
Tu considres comme sexiste l'hypothse qu'il puisse y avoir des diffrences de comportements entre les hommes et les femmes?

----------


## Captain_JS

> Tu ne sous-entends pas rien du tout, tu sous-entends de fait que le sexe d'une personne influe sur sa manire de grer. 
> 
> Et si tu penses qu'il serait intressant de faire l'exprience c'est bien que tu supposes qu'il y aurait des diffrences.


Etant donn qu'il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre les hommes et les femmes (qui est le fait de donner la vie), moi (je ne me prononcerai pas pour rod) je pense qu'il y aura en effet une diffrence dans la manire de grer.
Les exemples de femmes de pouvoir le sont dans des contextes o elles avaient face  elles des hommes de pouvoir, il ne me semble pas qu'une femme de pouvoir se soit trouve en confrontation direct avec une autre femme de pouvoir, ni qu'elle ait eu pour l'pauler d'autres femmes ...

Ca me parait incroyable (dans son sens premier et non dans un sens de jugement par rapport  ce que chacun  crit) de lire que a ne change rien de mettre une femme o un homme au pouvoir en terme de rsultats : dj quid de la maternit d'une femme au pouvoir ? comment peut-on affirmer que ce serait la mme chose si un homme tait au pouvoir ?  ::weird::

----------


## r0d

> Je crois savoir que j'ai le droit de croire en une chose, mme si elle n'est pas certaine


 Et cela te permet de considrer que ceux qui croient savoir que tu as tort, mme si ce n'est pas certain, sont de gentils nafs?

----------


## Kaamui

Cela me permet de le croire, pas de savoir si j'ai raison, mme si je le crois (comme chacun). Par exemple, je crois avoir raison quand je dis que je crois savoir que je ne sais rien. Je crois par exemple pouvoir affirmer par l'exprience que les femmes qui donnent la vie ne sont pas la reprsentation parfaite du bien absolu, mais mon exprience n'tant ni plus moins que ma perception d'un fait, elle n'apporte aucune rponse dans l'absolu, que des croyances. Comme dj dit dans nos changes privs, l'ignorance est surement l'un des lments les plus cruciaux de la vie (l'lment qui lui donne son gout)  mes yeux, il n'y a rien de mal  croire savoir, puisque de toute faon, on ignore Tout par nature (et a je le sais ou je le crois ?  :;): ).

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Au fait je cherche la discussion sur la loi renseignement. Quelqu'un sait o elle est passe ?

{^o^}

C'est que a philosophe dur ici. Quoi qu'on en arrive  des questionnements tellement relativistes qu'on rejoint les sophistes :



> oppos aux mthodes sophistiques, [Socrate] sy intressa pour leur concept de  relativisme de la vrit , concept en totale opposition avec la philosophie socratique selon laquelle il nexiste quune vrit et cest en la cherchant que lon est dans le Bien, le Beau, et le Juste.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu considres comme sexiste l'hypothse qu'il puisse y avoir des diffrences de comportements entre les hommes et les femmes?


Non, je dis que l'impact du sexe d'un homme d'tat (au sens gnral) sur sa gestion est probablement trs mineur et qu'en tout cas il ne se dgage aucune diffrence majeure visible, j'en veux pour preuve les diffrentes femmes qu'il y a eu  des fonctions de responsabilit qui n'ont pas gr d'une manire diffrente des hommes.

On a pris comme exemple le sommet de l'tat mais on pourrait tendre  n'importe quel poste  responsabilit. Je veux dire des femmes qui ont des postes  responsabilit c'est aujourd'hui quelque chose de trs commun (bien que l'on soit encore loin de la parit). Il y a surement des personnes ici qui ont t sous la responsabilit directe d'une femme (c'est mon cas  plusieurs reprises), vous avez senti une diffrence de management fondamentale que vous pouvez attribuer au sexe ? Moi pas. Je ne vois pas de diffrence.

----------


## Marco46

> Etant donn qu'il y a une diffrence fondamentale entre les hommes et les femmes (qui est le fait de donner la vie), moi (je ne me prononcerai pas pour rod) je pense qu'il y aura en effet une diffrence dans la manire de grer.
> Les exemples de femmes de pouvoir le sont dans des contextes o elles avaient face  elles des hommes de pouvoir, il ne me semble pas qu'une femme de pouvoir se soit trouve en confrontation direct avec une autre femme de pouvoir, ni qu'elle ait eu pour l'pauler d'autres femmes ...
> 
> Ca me parait incroyable (dans son sens premier et non dans un sens de jugement par rapport  ce que chacun  crit) de lire que a ne change rien de mettre une femme o un homme au pouvoir en terme de rsultats : dj quid de la maternit d'une femme au pouvoir ? comment peut-on affirmer que ce serait la mme chose si un homme tait au pouvoir ?


Tu sais qu'il y a des femmes ministres depuis des dcennies, qu'il y a plein de femmes qui ont des postes  responsabilits, plein de femmes qui sont chefs d'entreprise, ...

Quand au fait de donner la vie ... Comment dire ... On parle bien de l'instinct maternel ? Tu sais que c'est une construction purement sociale ? Et en plus a voudrait dire qu'une femme a un poste  responsabilit serait influence par ses instincts au point de ne pas pouvoir faire la part des choses dans son rle de gestionnaire. Que cela soit possible selon les individus pourquoi pas mais de l  en faire une rgle qui dirait que les femmes grent diffremment leurs responsabilits parce qu'elles font des bbs c'est minemment sexiste.

----------


## r0d

> Au fait je cherche la discussion sur la loi renseignement. Quelqu'un sait o elle est passe ?


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai remarqu qu'en Juillet et en Aot, c'est toujours difficile d'viter les digressions  ::): 
Pour ma part, j'aimerais discuter de droit d'auteur. Il se passe plein de choses en ce moment, du ct de Hadopi, le rapport Reda, etc. J'esprais qu'un chroniqueur de dvp s'empare du sujet, mais sur Anne, je ne vois rien venir...  ::cry::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Tu sais qu'il y a des femmes ministres depuis des dcennies, qu'il y a plein de femmes qui ont des postes  responsabilits, plein de femmes qui sont chefs d'entreprise, ...
> 
> Quand au fait de donner la vie ... Comment dire ... On parle bien de l'instinct maternel ? Tu sais que c'est une construction purement sociale ? Et en plus a voudrait dire qu'une femme a un poste  responsabilit serait influence par ses instincts au point de ne pas pouvoir faire la part des choses dans son rle de gestionnaire. Que cela soit possible selon les individus pourquoi pas mais de l  en faire une rgle qui dirait que les femmes grent diffremment leurs responsabilits parce qu'elles font des bbs c'est minemment sexiste.


Dj 1/ je n'ai jamais dit que les femmes taient gouverns par leur instinct maternel, et 2/ je ne parle pas de l'instinct maternel mais plutt de la propension qu'ont les hommes  tout ramener  leur go, j'en veux pour preuves le nombre d'expressions rfrenant les attributs masculins, comme si le fait d'avoir des c.uilles donnait un avantage quelconque ...

Ensuite concernant les femmes ministres ou chefs d'entreprise on est malheureusement (et ce depuis fort longtemps) dans une socit dirige par les hommes, et donc ces femmes de pouvoir ont toujours eu en face d'elles des hommes de pouvoir, et j'aurais bien aim voir ce que a donnait un monde dirig par les femmes, parce que pour l'instant elles ne sont toujours pas considres comme gales des hommes  ces mmes postes.
Maintenant si le sexe n'influait vraiment en rien, je me demande pourquoi tous ces hommes ne sont pas si prompts  laisser leur place  des femmes ou/et  voter pour des femmes et les mettre  des postes influents.

----------


## Francois_C

Il n'est pas mauvais de se rappeler les leons de l'histoire : cette utilisation du spectre du terrorisme pour faire accepter l'arbitraire me rappelle fortement l'utilisation de l'attentat anarchiste d'Auguste Vaillant en 1891 :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lois_sc%C3%A9l%C3%A9rates

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Il n'est pas mauvais de se rappeler les leons de l'histoire : cette utilisation du spectre du terrorisme pour faire accepter l'arbitraire me rappelle fortement l'utilisation de l'attentat anarchiste d'Auguste Vaillant en 1891 :
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lois_sc%C3%A9l%C3%A9rates


Sauf que pour l'instant, on n'en est encore qu' des cas isols.  quand la mise du feu aux poudres, je me le demande.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

C'est vendredi, et j'aimerai ajouter un peu d'humour  cette discussion, donc je me permet un hors sujet gros comme une maison avec les ptitions Change.org :

Si le climat, qui impacte tout le monde,  6 fois moins de soutien que le gchis alimentaire en France, qui n'impacte que les franais, qui a lui-mme 2 fois moins de soutien que Cecil, qui n'impacte  peu prs personne... Il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'on arrive  50/50 sur un sondage pour ou contre la loi renseignement. {^_^}

----------


## fredinkan

> C'est vendredi, et j'aimerai ajouter un peu d'humour  cette discussion, donc je me permet un hors sujet gros comme une maison avec les ptitions


 Franchement je trouve que c'est pile dans le sujet.

On voit actuellement le peu d'infos "utiles" qu'on peut trouver sur le net...
Avec l'application de cette loin, ce sera encore pire.

Ce phnomne sera du coup certainement amplifi

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Pour moi c'est du HS, car une ptition c'est uniquement les pour, y'a pas de place pour les contre, donc le parallle avec le sondage est inopportun. Et pourtant il y en a des ptitions o j'aurais voulu voter contre.

----------


## Neckara

En parlant de change.org :



> Le Conseil constitutionnel a valid quasi-totalement la Loi Renseignement. Ctait le dernier obstacle  son entre en vigueur. 
> 
> - Pour un article rsumant sa dcision, cliquez : http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...nement_1352952
> 
> - Pour lire la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel et la liste des dputs qui lavaient saisi : http://www.conseil-constitutionnel.f...15.144138.html
> 
> Nhsitez pas  crire un mail  ces derniers pour les remercier de leur courage, si vous pensez comme nous quils le mritent.
> 
> Parmi  nous tous, signataires de la ptition, beaucoup ne sont pas surpris. Il  ne faut jamais compter sur les  Sages  pour protger nos liberts  fondamentales : en effet, de 1959  2012, en dpit des contrles du  Conseil constitutionnel, la France est le 8e pays sur 47 le plus  condamn pour violation de la Convention europenne des droits de  l'Homme
> ...

----------


## Frdric Latour

> Il me semble que tu confirmes ce que j'ai dit : si on devait tre amen  forcer le vote, on aurait une vague de votes blancs et nuls, qui montrent clairement un dsveu des politiques, plutt que des abstentions, qui sont interprtables  souhait. J'ai dit que ce n'tait pas das leur intrt, pas que ce n'tait pas dans le notre.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi les votes blancs/nuls seraient moins "interprtables  souhait" pour reprendre votre expression. Et, en parlant d'interprtation, voter blanc pourrait tout simplement tre interprt comme l'impossibilit de trouver un candidat portant ses asprirations sans remettre en cause le systme.
Alors que ne pas voter permet de montrer que l'on ne dsire plus participer  ce jeu truqu.
D'ailleurs, l'association pour la reconnaissance du vote blanc a cr un modle que voici et dont je ne partage pas l'optimisme:



Comme vous l'indiquez il y a toujours matire  interprter et, n'en doutons pas, les politiques le feront  leur avantage, mais je prfre l'abstention comme vecteur de contestation. Je me laisse videmment la libert de changer d'avis face  un argument convainquant.





> Encore une fois, de quoi parles-tu ? J'ai dis qu'ils faisaient 25%. Je n'ai pas dit que je craignais de les voir gagner. Tant qu'on reste en Europe, que ce soit Marine, Franois, Nicolas ou qui sais-je, la ligne directrice restera a priori la mme : celle de Bruxelles.


Pourquoi encore une fois?
En effet vous n'avez pas dit que vous craigniez de les voir gagner mais si votre remarque ne sous-entendait pas que l'abstention favorisait les extrmes (et donc les effets collatraux associs), j'avoue ne pas comprendre l'intrt de votre remarque!!! 
Les votes blancs ne sont pas comptabiliss comme des suffrages exprims. Cela n'a pas d'implication diffrente de l'abstention en terme de rsultats. A moins que quelque chose ne m'chappe?

----------


## Frdric Latour

> Athnes, dmocratie de rfrence? Pour quoi? Pour qui? Athnes de quelle poque, celle de Thals (rforme Dracon), de Pythagore (rforme Solon) ou d'Aristote (rpublique)?
> Ce que ne dis pas Chouard, c'est que si effectivement Athnes a utilis (pas toujours) le tirage au sort, c'tait juste pour une partie, plus ou moins importante selon les poques, de l'organisation politique de la cit (Boul et Hlie). Le reste tait gr selon un systme de dsignation de type aristocratique (au premier sens: les meilleurs/plus comptents gouvernent).
> 
> Entendons-nous bien, je suis personnellement sduit par l'ide de tirage au sort, la question n'est pas l; l'objet de mon message n'est pas de l'ordre de l'opinion. Et j'aime beaucoup Chouard (et Castoriadis, qui est la source principale de la construction thorique de Chouard). Mais je leur reproche tout de mme,  tous les deux, de tomber dans ce que Kant appelait "l'idal a-priori". C'est  dire ( la hache) de donner trop d'importance  l'ide, et ne pas prendre en compte la ralit.


Et pourquoi pas celle de Pricls? 
Mon intention n'est pas de rentrer dans un dbat sur le dtail des institutions athniennes (mme si cela peut tre passionant). Par rfrence, j'entends celle  laquelle on se rfre.
Je voulais simplement souligner que les institutions politiques de la cit/tat que l'on considre comme fondatrice de la dmocratie "moderne" ne s'appuyait pas uniquement sur le vote pour sa mise en oeuvre. 

En toute honntet, je ne suis pas trs connaisseur des travaux de Chouard et il me serait trs difficile d'en dbattre sans consacrer un peu plus de temps  sa lecture.
Cela fait dj longtemps que l'ide du tirage au sort comme un mcanisme dmocratique me semble une altenative (ou au moins un complment) intressante. Bien avant d'entendre parler des travaux de Chouard.

----------


## Frdric Latour

> Il est aussi  considrer que seul les citoyen d'Athne pouvaient voter.
> Il y avait une grosse quantit d'esclave (sans titre de citoyen) qui permettaient  la dmocratie d'Athne de fonctionner.


Argumentation habituelle qui ne fait pas beaucoup de sens.
Nos socits modernes ne se sont-elles pas galement appuyes sur l'esclavage?
Que dire du droit de vote des femmes accord en 1944 en France? 
Et nos multi-nationales qui exploitent et ravagnet le continent Africain?
Les dictateurs que l'on soutient au gr de nos intrts?
Que la France soit le 5me exportateur d'armes? Que les fabricants d'armes soient des socits prives qui ont donc tout  fait intrt  ce que perdurent les conflits?
Une justice compltement sature qu n'indemnise mme pas  hauteur des dpenses engages celui  qui l'on donne pourtant raison.

Vous pouvez faire une critique tout aussi virulente de nos socits modernes et leur refuser leur statut de vritable dmocratie tout aussi facilement.

En l'occurence, l'ide n'tait pas de proposer une socit idale (la nature humaine tant ce qu'elle est, je ne m'y essayerais pas) mais simplement de montrer que le vote n'est pas le seul mcanisme par lequel puisse s'exprimer une dmocratie (aussi imparfaite soit-elle).

----------


## Beanux

> Argumentation habituelle qui ne fait pas beaucoup de sens.
> Nos socits modernes ne se sont-elles pas galement appuyes sur l'esclavage?
> Que dire du droit de vote des femmes accord en 1944 en France? 
> Et nos multi-nationales qui exploitent et ravagnet le continent Africain?
> Les dictateurs que l'on soutient au gr de nos intrts?
> Que la France soit le 5me exportateur d'armes? Que les fabricants d'armes soient des socits prives qui ont donc tout  fait intrt  ce que perdurent les conflits?
> Une justice compltement sature qu n'indemnise mme pas  hauteur des dpenses engages celui  qui l'on donne pourtant raison.
> 
> Vous pouvez faire une critique tout aussi virulente de nos socits modernes et leur refuser leur statut de vritable dmocratie tout aussi facilement.
> ...



Je n'ai pas fait l'apologie de notre socit en la dcrivant comme un idal, et loin s'en faut; tu ne cites que les travers franais; alors que le modle mme de la socit actuel est vou a s'effondrer (consommer toujours plus, sans limite).
Simplement que la socit Athnienne, sappuyait elle aussi sur des travers qui ont t reproduit au fil du temps et qui le sont toujours, mais d'une manire diffrente.

----------


## linday29

C'est une bonne nouvelle pour moi coque samsung galaxy note 4 coque sony xperia z3+

----------


## Frdric Latour

> C'est une bonne nouvelle pour moi.....


Qu'est-ce qui est une bonne nouvelle et pourquoi?

----------


## Frdric Latour

> Je n'ai pas fait l'apologie de notre socit en la dcrivant comme un idal, et loin s'en faut; tu ne cites que les travers franais; alors que le modle mme de la socit actuel est vou a s'effondrer (consommer toujours plus, sans limite).
> Simplement que la socit Athnienne, sappuyait elle aussi sur des travers qui ont t reproduit au fil du temps et qui le sont toujours, mais d'une manire diffrente.


Je ne vous fait pas de procs d'intention mais je maintiens que votre remarque ne fait pas de sens. Les contradictions de la socit Athnienne sont bien connues mais elles n'ont rien  envier aux contradictions de nos propres socits ""dmocratiques"". 

Je ne faisais que mettre en valeur d'autres mcanismes institutionnels utiliss par la socit que l'on considre tre  l'origine de la dmocratie (ce qui ne sous-entend pas que c'est une dmocratie/socit idale bien entendu). L'ide tant de rappeler que le vote n'est certainement pas le seul outil d'une socit "dmocratique" comme, trop souvent, on nous le prsente, en particulier pour culpabiliser ceux qui ne votent pas. Et en ce sens, je conteste formellement le concept de vote obligatoire.

Si j'avais prsent la dmocratie athnienne comme le modle idal vers lequel il faut tendre, votre commentaire en guise d'avertissement aurait bien entendu du sens.

----------


## Kaamui

Entirement d'accord avec toi.

Pour l'argument convaincant que tu cherches en faveur du vote blanc, le trouverais-tu toujours moins utile ou expressif que l'abstention s'il avait le pouvoir (contrairement  maintenant) de remettre en cause la lgitimit de l'lu faussement majoritaire ?

----------


## RyzenOC

Bref, on est gentiment en train de donner tous les droits  ces mecs... en admettant que mme aprs coup un juge n'a rien  regarder la dedans.
Ce qui m'inquite dans tout a, c'est qu'elle est cette arme qu'on est en train de crer pour le prochain prsident. On a vu ce que donnat le blocalge des sitess administratif, au dbut pour la pdoporniograpie, aujourd'hui contre le terrorisme, l'incitation au terrorisme, les bandes organises, etc... Tout ca sans le moindre juge.
A la fin, il restera quoi dailleurs  la justice ? Les chiens crass et les faits divers ?

Si c'est sarko, hollande, ou n'importe lequel des personnalits actuelles qui prend le pouvoir, on peut dj avoir peur... mais si cest un parti extremiste, le genre qui ne veut pas trop entendre les voix disssidente, il se passe quoi ?

Ca me ferait quand mme bien chier qu'on en arrive a devoir apprendre  nous servir de tor et  duppliquer des sites et leurs accs comme les chinois pour nous protger de notre gouvernement.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

De quoi donner toujours moins de valeur  l'argument terroriste :
http://www.ted.com/talks/benedetta_b...pt?language=fr

Si, au lieu d'aller faire la guerre partout avec les USA, on reprenait nos activits de faiseur de paix, on aurait srement moins de problme de terrorisme, qui ne semble tre au final qu'une rponse violente  l'incapacit (le manque de volont ?) de certains  comprendre et soutenir un peuple.

----------


## r0d

> Si, au lieu d'aller faire la guerre partout avec les USA, on reprenait nos activits de faiseur de paix, on aurait srement moins de problme de terrorisme, qui ne semble tre au final qu'une rponse violente  l'incapacit (le manque de volont ?) de certains  comprendre et soutenir un peuple.


Il y a du Camus dans ta prose.

...
Je pense que c'est le plus beau compliment que je n'ai jamais crit sur ce forum...

----------


## deuche

> De quoi donner toujours moins de valeur  l'argument terroriste :
> http://www.ted.com/talks/benedetta_b...pt?language=fr
> 
> Si, au lieu d'aller faire la guerre partout avec les USA, on reprenait nos activits de faiseur de paix, on aurait srement moins de problme de terrorisme, qui ne semble tre au final qu'une rponse violente  l'incapacit (le manque de volont ?) de certains  comprendre et soutenir un peuple.



Mickal Moore va sortir trs prochainement un reportage sur le thme que les USA sont en guerre perptuel et qu'ils ont besoin de s'inventer  chaque instant un ennemi perptuel.

Que faudrait-il que nous fassions pour reprendre nos activits de faiseurs de paix ?

----------


## r0d

> Que faudrait-il que nous fassions pour reprendre nos activits de faiseurs de paix ?


Il faudrait que le roi soit philosophe (check).

----------


## Captain_JS

> Mickal Moore va sortir trs prochainement un reportage sur le thme que les USA sont en guerre perptuel et qu'ils ont besoin de s'inventer  chaque instant un ennemi perptuel.
> 
> Que faudrait-il que nous fassions pour reprendre nos activits de faiseurs de paix ?


Pas si simple, parce que mme si on s'opposait d'une manire ou d'une autre aux USA sur leurs guerres, on se rend bien bien que mme nos prsidents participent  d'autres ...

----------


## fredinkan

> Que faudrait-il que nous fassions pour reprendre nos activits de faiseurs de paix ?


Faire voeux de neutralit comme certains pays.
Pas celle que l'UE impose  certains de ses pays dits "neutres", mais la vraie mme si a peut en froisser certains.

----------


## nchal

> Faire voeux de neutralit comme certains pays.
> Pas celle que l'UE impose  certains de ses pays dits "neutres", mais la vraie mme si a peut en froisser certains.


Un grand homme a dit un jour : "Un pays neutre, c'est un pays qui ne vend pas d'arme  un pays en guerre... Sauf si on paie comptant."

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Il y a du Camus dans ta prose.
> 
> ...
> Je pense que c'est le plus beau compliment que je n'ai jamais crit sur ce forum...


Dommage que je n'en saisisse pas toutes les subtilits alors. Il faut dire que ma littrature est d'une toute autre catgorie. {'^_^}




> Mickal Moore va sortir trs prochainement un reportage sur le thme que les USA sont en guerre perptuel et qu'ils ont besoin de s'inventer  chaque instant un ennemi perptuel.


N'hsite pas  faire savoir quand a sort.




> Que faudrait-il que nous fassions pour reprendre nos activits de faiseurs de paix ?


Grosse question, et je ne me lancerai pas dessus vu que a a toutes les chances de partir en hors sujet complet. On est quand mme sur DVP et sur un sujet loi renseignement {'^_^}. ventuellement si tu fais un sujet ddi peut-tre que je m'y risquerai, mais pas ici.

----------


## RyzenOC

Que le gouvernement tente dj de mettre en place une surveillance automatise des personnes fiches,  dfaut des moyens humains pour le faire, avant de prtendre pouvoir lutter contre le terrorisme en mettant tout le monde sous coute.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Que le gouvernement tente dj de mettre en place une surveillance automatise des personnes fiches,  dfaut des moyens humains pour le faire, avant de prtendre pouvoir lutter contre le terrorisme en mettant tout le monde sous coute.


Ils pourraient te rpondre que c'est justement ce qu'ils font : utilisation de botes noires pour l'automatisme, soi-disant pour de la pche au harpon et non au filet. C'est justement ce qu'ils disent faire, quand tout le monde leur dit le contraire.

----------


## r0d

> Dommage que je n'en saisisse pas toutes les subtilits alors. Il faut dire que ma littrature est d'une toute autre catgorie. {'^_^}


Je me permet donc de te conseiller un peu de saine lecture.  :;):

----------


## fredinkan

> Un grand homme a dit un jour : "Un pays neutre, c'est un pays qui ne vend pas d'arme  un pays en guerre... Sauf si on paie comptant."


Coluche ?
D'un autre ct, la neutralit va impliquer que tu peux faire le commerce des armes avec les diffrents protagonistes  ::): 




> Ils pourraient te rpondre que c'est justement ce qu'ils font : utilisation de botes noires pour l'automatisme, soi-disant pour de la pche au harpon et non au filet. C'est justement ce qu'ils disent faire, quand tout le monde leur dit le contraire.


Et on sait ce que l'automatisme donne..
Si mme les "agences de "scurit"" se "moutonnisent", a en devient effrayant  ::):

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Dsol de rveiller le sujet, mais a s'y prte particulirement bien :
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-ma...5_1083961.html
(Cash Investigation, _Le business de la peur_, prsent par lise Lucet le 21/09/2015)
ou comment vendre la scurit par la peur,  coup de stats gonfles et de feeling. Je trouve dommage que la partie terrorisme soit quasi absente du documentaire, mais on pourrait faire un copier-coller en utilisant les chiffres Europol. Je suis sr que a serait trs similaire.

----------


## RyzenOC

La seul faon d'amliorer la scurit  long terme, c'est l'ducation, grce  l'cole, mais aussi et surtout par les parents.

----------


## Tr0n33

> La seul faon d'amliorer la scurit  long terme, c'est l'ducation, grce  l'cole, mais aussi et surtout par les parents.


Oui et non. L'ducation ne peut rien contre la rhtorique ou les paralogismes. Vous pouvez les enseigner des heures durant, certains individus n'ont pas la capacit de s'en abstraire. Nous ne sommes pas gaux devant la parole, devant l'intelligible et devant l'expression de l'intelligible. Il existera aussi toujours des individus pour s'en servir, et tout ceci prend racine dans la notion de vertu et de volont d'accder  une forme de bonheur. J'aimerais aussi croire que l'enseignement suffit  vaporer les problmes d'une socit. La peur est un sentiment que nous ne devons pas supprimer, il fait toute la beaut de l'humanit, autant que les autres.
 Le bien et le mal ne sont que de simples curseurs et des notions comme la Vrit, la Justice etc. sont purement subjectives. Prtendre amliorer la scurit par l'ducation est, de mon point de vue, une vision morale subjective (que je partage mais dont je reste critique). Elle est tout aussi valable que le fait de l'amliorer par le contrle. La libert est un point de vue trs relatif, notamment quand nous sommes, mme parmi les plus intelligents, intimement reli  des formes de vertus particulires. La socit ne sera jamais fait que de talents et de gnie, de ttes bien faites. Tout l'art d'une utopie ralisable est,  mon avis, d'tre capable d'incorporer tous les types de comportements. Comme disait Sartre : "L'intelligence n'existe que parce que la mdiocrit existe". Bref, c'est un tout autre dbat, fort intressant d'ailleurs mais je tenais particulirement  voquer mon opinion sur votre vision. Elle est sans doute "humaniste" mais pragmatiquement, pleine de problmatiques sous jacentes.




> Mickal Moore va sortir trs prochainement un reportage sur le thme que les USA sont en guerre perptuel et qu'ils ont besoin de s'inventer  chaque instant un ennemi perptuel.


Je conseille  tous les gens intresss par le sujet de lire Hannah Arendt notamment "_Les origines du totalitarisme_". Vous comprendrez que pour fonctionner, un tat totalitaire se doit d'exterminer sa propre population (mme dans un sens figur) en se crant virtuellement des ennemis pour entretenir son mode de fonctionnement. Les USA utilisent une mthode de pays totalitariste depuis la "Civil War" de 1860. La beaut de la chose c'est d'couter ce bon vieux Donald Trump pour le comprendre.

Pour en revenir au sujet, le reportage de France 2 tait trs intressant. Et je reconseille vraiment de lire la philosophie de Madame Arendt qui va bien plus profondment dans le mcanisme de la peur utilis par des socits qui virent vers le totalitarisme. En ralit, ce business de la peur est tudi et connu depuis des lustres, mais il n'est que partiellement enseign. Par exemple, j'ai toujours t tonn lors de mes cours sur la seconde guerre mondiale qu'on ne m'apprennent pas l'usage mdiatique d'un Gbbels. Comprendre un gnocide, c'est comprendre les thories et leurs contradictions, les mcanismes qui les encadrent. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je trouve le reportage de France 2 trs lacunaire. Il parle des consquences sans jamais voquer rellement les vritables causes. L'origine du business n'est pas uniquement sa raison d'tre. Tout comme il ne faut pas croire que jouer sur la peur scuritaire n'est qu'une bte volont de contrle. Le mcanisme est bien plus pernicieux : vous pouvez le savoir, vous n'arriverez pas  vous y opposer car en ralit, les racines de son existence sont plus profondes qu'un simple "business". Des leviers comme la culpabilisation ou le ressentiment font tourner l'esprit de manire trs binaire. La peur n'est qu'une des consquences de ces deux leviers. Elle n'est que virtuelle.

----------


## Neckara

Cela dpend un peu ce que l'ducation nous apprend.

Si c'est apprendre "le prsident est bon, le prsident est grand", c'est assez limit.

Mais si on commenait  apprendre de la zttique, de la philosophie des sciences,  rechercher des sources,  avoir une dmarche scientifique, etc. c'est dj beaucoup plus bnfique.
Bref  ne pas gober tout ce qu'on nous dit mot pour mot,  avoir du recul et un esprit critique, trouver des failles dans les chiffres qu'on nous montre et voir ce qu'elles signifient rellement, comment elles ont t calcule, plutt que l'interprtation qu'on essaye d'y coller.

----------


## r0d

> Dsol de rveiller le sujet, mais a s'y prte particulirement bien :
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-ma...5_1083961.html


Damned, le mdia n'est pas accessible ici (Belgique)  ::cry:: 




> Oui et non. L'ducation ne peut rien contre la rhtorique ou les paralogismes.


a dpend de comment on aborde la question.
Si on considre l'ducation comme un simple conditionnement, alors nous sommes d'accord.
En revanche, si on considre le problme par le prisme de l'apprentissage, alors il y a peut-tre un espoir. Les processus cognitifs ont besoin de pratique. Pour comprendre quelque chose, notre cerveau a besoin de l'apprhender en fonctionnement dans le rel. Par exemple, on peut expliquer  quelqu'un ce qu'est un faux dilemme, tant que cette technique rhtorique n'aura pas t utilise contre lui, dans un contexte rel, concret, et  l'encontre de ses intrts, il n'aura, au mieux, qu'une estimation floue de la nature et de la puissance d'une telle arme.

Cela dpend aussi de ce que l'on entend prcisment par "ducation". Est-ce que cela se cantonne uniquement  l'cole? A l'cole et aux parents? A toute la socit? C'est une question importante car de nombreuses tentatives ont t faites dans l'ide de faire sortir l'ducation des seuls cadres scolaires et familiaux. On appelait a l'ducation populaire, et de nombreuses expriences ont t faites dans les annes 60, 70 et 80. L'avnement du libralisme a balay tout a, malgr certaines russites importantes. Lire ce tmoignage de Franck Lepage par exemple.




> Le bien et le mal ne sont que de simples curseurs et des notions comme la Vrit, la Justice etc. sont purement subjectives.


Oui alors a, c'est la vision dite relativiste de Arendt. Je suis assez d'accord avec cette approche, mais elle n'est pas la seule.




> Je conseille  tous les gens intresss par le sujet de lire Hannah Arendt


Tiens c'est amusant, je suis en plein dedans en ce moment.
Je suis en train de m'amuser  tenter d'articuler Arendt (la banalit du mal etc.) avec Descartes (conception de l'intelligence comme un logiciel). En tordant un peu les deux, j'arrive  une proposition intressante: le cerveau humain est comme un logiciel, qui serait le rsultat des expriences vcues (en particulier des doxas qu'on lui a inculques). Nous serions comme des machines, programmes par notre vcu (et notamment par l'ducation reue), et une fois que nous sommes programms, cbls, notre propre pistm est construit et on va voluer toute notre vie dans celui-ci. Car dans les travaux de Arendt, en particulier sur le cas Eichmann, on se rend compte que les personnes qui ont effectu les pires atrocits ne regrettent rien. Ils ont t "cbls", et ce "cblage" constitue leur rel  eux, leur pistm individuel, leur monde; et s'ils acceptent de s'tre tromp, alors tout s'croule, ce qui en terme darwinien de survie, est impossible pour un organisme vivant.

Enfin bref... je m'gare... mais tout ceci est passionnant. J'ai galement relu rcemment, et rapidement, certains crits de Von Mises et de son disciple Hayek, pres du libralisme moderne (moderne, pas contemporain). Ces gens-l conoivent le libralisme comme une faon d'chapper  l'emprise du pouvoir tatique. Mais ce qui est marquant dans leurs travaux (et on retrouve a aussi chez Adam Smith, Hobbes et Hume), c'est qu'ils mettent en garde contre toute forme de pouvoir, et en particulier du pouvoir des marchs si ces derniers prenaient trop d'importance. Or c'est ce qui est en train de se passer. Je parle de a parce que les outils de contrle dont peut abuser un tat (comme l'usage de la peur, dont il est question ici) peuvent tre utiliss par n'importe quelle institution (au sens de la philosophie politique), donc pas uniquement un tat.

----------


## Tr0n33

Oui et Arendt est une disciple de Heidegger (et l'une de ses dtractrices) et donc de Nietzsche. Forcment, nous retrouvons donc cette forme de "domination" dans le dsir et l'expression du pouvoir.

J'ai beaucoup aim ta phrase : 




> Car dans les travaux de Arendt, en particulier sur le cas Eichmann, on se rend compte que les personnes qui ont effectu les pires atrocits ne regrettent rien. Ils ont t "cbls", et ce "cblage" constitue leur rel  eux, leur pistm individuel, leur monde; et s'ils acceptent de s'tre tromp, alors tout s'croule, ce qui en terme darwinien de survie, est impossible pour un organisme vivant.


Pour Nietzsche par exemple, l'instinct de survie n'est que l'expression de ce qu'il appelle le dsir d'extension du Moi. La premire chose que veut l'Homme c'est tendre sa conscience autour de lui et non pas survivre (c'est d'ailleurs ainsi par l'existence d'un alter ego qu'il prend conscience de lui mme et souhaite vivre. Il est facile de faire une analogie avec de simples microbes : leur dsir de survie est bien infrieur au dsir d'extension purement biologique). Les travaux de Arendt tendent  dmontrer qu'il y aurait une confusion entre l'existence du "Moi" instinctif et notre instinct de survie. Par extension du Moi, nous n'entendons pas craser son voisin par la force, mais un rapport bien plus subtile qui peut tout aussi bien tre un dsir de transmission de savoir, un sentiment amoureux, d'amiti, de peur, de souffrance etc. L'interprtation de ce cas particulier (celui de Eichmann) devient parfaitement logique. Il ne semble pas illogique qu'un individu affubl de folie soit en ralit parfaitement logique dans sa vision du monde et pire encore puisse parfaitement en arriver  mettre fin  sa propre vie car il n'arrive pas  exprimer ce dsir d'extension. Pour moi, l'approche naturaliste de la philosophie, permet de montrer qu'en ralit il existe des phnomnes fondamentaux qui sont "au dessus" (improprement) de l'instinct. (Pour relier a  la biologie, il existe les thories sur la notnie qui indique que l'tre humain nat de manire prmature ce qui lui assure une plus grande adaptabilit et une plus grande souplesse volutive. Il ressent alors un besoin de communication pour voluer pleinement. Cette hypothse biologique rejoint l'hypothse du dsir du Moi  s'tendre. Je trouve d'ailleurs peu de travaux qui mlent ces visions biologiques et des ides philosophiques. De mme je parlais de bactries tout  l'heure, mais l'ensemble du vivant semble suivre cette rgle plus importante que la survie : l'extension. Darwin a nglig cette hypothse malheureusement)

Donc oui, les mcanismes de la peur s'appliquent  toutes les strates de la socit. C'est un problme philosophique et pas simplement politique. Je partage totalement ta conclusion. C'est pour cette raison que j'indiquais justement que l'origine et les causes ne peuvent pas s'arrter  un simple business; il est ncessaire pour en comprendre les rouages, de comprendre le dveloppement de la conscience de l'Homme et pourquoi il use de cette peur pour acqurir le pouvoir. Tant qu'on ne s'interroge pas sur ces questions, ce n'est que de la logique simple qui saute de consquences en consquences. D'ailleurs c'est ce que le reportage de France 2 m'a laiss comme got.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Lire ce tmoignage de Franck Lepage par exemple.(.../...)


Je viens de perdre une rponse mesure et longue comme le bras  cause de ma $%*#@ de souris, alors tu vas prendre pour elle.

Ton frank lepage, c'est un totalitaire. Il ne supporte pas que des gens soient libre d'en avoir rien  foutre de TAFTA. Il ne supporte pas que des gens puissent avoir d'autres centres d'intrt que les siens.
C'est un voleur et un parasite, parce qu'il a pass 10 ans  s'clater  l'universit sans jamais apprendre quelque chose d'utile pour les autres.
C'est un fouteur de merde, parce qu'il prtend faire la rvolution pour le bien des gens, sans vraiment maitriser ce qui pourrait en sortir.
C'est un con, parce qu'en cas de rvolution, il fera partie des premiers excutes par les vrais salopards qui tireront les marrons du feu.

Aprs, il a aussi parfois des trucs intressants. Que parfois le professeur daigne couter ses lves, c'est bien. Mais il y a une progression. En primaire, un lve n'a pas le niveau, la plupart du temps, pour faire a. Il essaye de plaquer son exprience adulte sur des publics plus enfantins, et a me parait peu raliste...

----------


## r0d

Ton message n'est pas trs mesur en effet... et ni moi ni Franck Lepage n'y sommes pour rien dans tes problmes techniques  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ton frank lepage, c'est un totalitaire... etc... salopards de gauchistes le couteau dans la bouche qui mangent les enfants et torturent les bbs chats... mon cul sur la commode...


Ta raction est intressante. Ma premire raction fut: "tiens, si el_slapper dit a, c'est qu'il doit y avoir quelque chose qui m'a chapp dans le discours de Lepage". Alors je suis retourn y voir de plus prs. Mais non. Je ne comprends pas ce qui te fait dire cela. Parce qu'il considre, lui, que TAFTA est un sujet important qui mrite qu'on se mobilise, cela suffit pour en faire un "totalitaire"?

----------


## GPPro

J'allais rpondre aussi sur Lepage mais je me dis que le forum politique est en train de dborder sur le forum actu  ::mouarf::

----------


## Tr0n33

Je suis quand mme trs curieux sur ce Lepage.

Je partage au moins une ide de l'article : l'cole fabrique des ingnieurs et montre une voix royale que la socit dsire. Elle ne forme pas effectivement des esprits critiques, elle oriente les individus. Le dsir d'opposition dans tout notre systme ducatif (entre les lettres et la science) est caractristique de la suppression du libre choix. Lorsque le choix devient binaire ( l'image du bien et du mal), il n'y a qu'un choix logique et pragmatique. Toutes les autres filires sont dans l'inconscient collectif dconsidres. Conception de parfaits jeunes intgrs dans le systme no-libral grce  la culture. Un vrai tour de force je trouve.




> Rgis Debray a rcemment dclar sur France Inter :  Il y a deux fondamentaux, leffort de llve et lautorit du matre. a parat banal mais lenseignement est un lieu dexigence. [] Et lautorit du matre est fonde sur le savoir, le matre sait des choses que llve ne sait pas et donc il y a une hirarchie. Elle est fonde sur le travail et sur leffort qui sont plutt des valeurs de gauche me semble-t-il


Ca par contre, a m'a fait rigoler. Je ne vois aucune valeur de gauche dans ce genre de phrases. La gauche, c'est la partage de la richesse, c'est la libert de choix et l'galit sur le plan des droits dans la socit. Rien  voir avec la notion de travail qui est typiquement de droite, sur les gentils frontons de Ptain d'ailleurs. Aprs je ne connais pas le moins du monde l'individu mais la nuance de traitement, qui critique  la fois droite et gauche, n'a rien  voir avec les extrmes ou le totalitarisme. Il existe une grande diversit d'opinions, et plus y en aura, moins nous serons soumis  la bipolarit mme de l'ducation.

Les projets de lois en matire de scurit sont  l'image mme de l'ducation : il n'y a aucune libre choix, vous n'avez que le bien, et que le mal. Le manque de diversit de traitement politique est gigantesque (un beau miroir de l'offre politique actuelle).

----------


## r0d

> Je suis quand mme trs curieux sur ce Lepage.
> [...]
> Ca par contre, a m'a fait rigoler.


C'est Debray qui dit a, pas Lepage. D'ailleurs Lepage critique galement cette vision des choses.




> La gauche, c'est la partage de la richesse, c'est la libert de choix et l'galit sur le plan des droits dans la socit. Rien  voir avec la notion de travail [...]


Mhhhouiiii... je rigole parce que du coup on retombe sur une discussion qu'on a rgulirement, depuis 3 ou 4 ans, dans le forum politique... Je ne dvelopperai donc pas, mais certaines gauches, autoritaires souvent, ont lev la valeur travail aussi haut que les rgimes les plus  droite. Stakhanov, a te dis quelque chose?
Plus gnralement, la gauche est historiquement divise en deux courants: les productivistes, et les non productivistes. Les productivistes ont toujours mis un accent trs fort sur la valeur travail. Il suffit de parcourir le premier texte de Marx que tu trouveras pour en trouver un bon exemple.

Tu mets la "libert de choix" dans les valeurs de gauche, et alors l, tu ne saurais me faire plus plaisir. Si tu savais  quel point... c'est encore un trs trs long dbat, mais la droite est en train de s'approprier le libralisme philosophique, et il est devenu extrmement difficile de ramener les gens  la raison en leur rappelant que le libralisme est  la base un des piliers de la pense progressiste. Les gens me prennent pour un fou quand je dis a, et j'ai beau rappeler les faits et citer les auteurs, je passe toujours pour un fou. La doxa actuelle veut que la libert soit une valeur de droite, et que les ides de gauche mnent forcment au totalitarisme. Et cette doxa a si bien "pris dans le bton", qu'elle est dsormais admise comme une vrit naturelle, et que de proposer l'inverse revient  nier l'existence de la gravit. C'est nervant.

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis quand mme trs curieux sur ce Lepage.
> 
> Je partage au moins une ide de l'article : l'cole fabrique des ingnieurs et montre une voix royale que la socit dsire. Elle ne forme pas effectivement des esprits critiques, elle oriente les individus. Le dsir d'opposition dans tout notre systme ducatif (entre les lettres et la science) est caractristique de la suppression du libre choix. Lorsque le choix devient binaire ( l'image du bien et du mal), il n'y a qu'un choix logique et pragmatique. Toutes les autres filires sont dans l'inconscient collectif dconsidres. Conception de parfaits jeunes intgrs dans le systme no-libral grce  la culture. Un vrai tour de force je trouve.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca par contre, a m'a fait rigoler. Je ne vois aucune valeur de gauche dans ce genre de phrases. La gauche, c'est la partage de la richesse, c'est la libert de choix et l'galit sur le plan des droits dans la socit. Rien  voir avec la notion de travail qui est typiquement de droite, sur les gentils frontons de Ptain d'ailleurs. Aprs je ne connais pas le moins du monde l'individu mais la nuance de traitement, qui critique  la fois droite et gauche, n'a rien  voir avec les extrmes ou le totalitarisme. Il existe une grande diversit d'opinions, et plus y en aura, moins nous serons soumis  la bipolarit mme de l'ducation.
> 
> Les projets de lois en matire de scurit sont  l'image mme de l'ducation : il n'y a aucune libre choix, vous n'avez que le bien, et que le mal. Le manque de diversit de traitement politique est gigantesque (un beau miroir de l'offre politique actuelle).


C'est Debray qui dit que ce sont des valeurs de gauche, pas Lepage. Effectivement ce passage m'a bien fait rigoler aussi  ::):

----------


## Tr0n33

Oui oui tout  fait sur Debray, c'est bien lui que je critiquais.




> Tu mets la "libert de choix" dans les valeurs de gauche, et alors l, tu ne saurais me faire plus plaisir. Si tu savais  quel point... c'est encore un trs trs long dbat, mais la droite est en train de s'approprier le libralisme philosophique, et il est devenu extrmement difficile de ramener les gens  la raison en leur rappelant que le libralisme est  la base un des piliers de la pense progressiste. Les gens me prennent pour un fou quand je dis a, et j'ai beau rappeler les faits et citer les auteurs, je passe toujours pour un fou. La doxa actuelle veut que la libert soit une valeur de droite, et que les ides de gauche mnent forcment au totalitarisme. Et cette doxa a si bien "pris dans le bton", qu'elle est dsormais admise comme une vrit naturelle, et que de proposer l'inverse revient  nier l'existence de la gravit. C'est nervant.


La libert de choix est pour moi, ce qui dfinit un homme de gauche avec le dsir d'galit de traitement entre les individus. Les approches productivistes ou de partage ne sont que des "moyens" et des "outils" (comme le travail) et non des "valeurs" (c'est mon interprtation, mme si on adore utiliser le mot valeur travail capital chez Marx). Elle ne peut donc aucunement tre associ avec un rgime totalitariste de mon point de vue. En a, je partage totalement ton opinion  :;): 

Je prends souvent l'exemple suivant. Je suis "gnralement" contre l'avortement pourtant je serais toujours le premier  dfendre le droit des femmes d'avoir le choix. Mon exprience personnelle ne doit en rien influencer le droit d'autrui, sa libert. Les lois scuritaires actuelles dnient ce droit des Hommes  la libert de choix. Elles ne peuvent donc pas tre le rsultat d'une pense de gauche  ::D:

----------


## Neckara

> Dsol de rveiller le sujet, mais a s'y prte particulirement bien :
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/replay-ma...5_1083961.html
> (Cash Investigation, _Le business de la peur_, prsent par lise Lucet le 21/09/2015)
> ou comment vendre la scurit par la peur,  coup de stats gonfles et de feeling.


J'ai commenc  regarder, mais rien que dans l'introduction, j'ai l'impression qu'ils font tout ce qu'ils critiquent

Une mission qui critique le fait de vendre de la scurit par la peur et qui nous fait peur pour vendre son mission.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> J'ai commenc  regarder, mais rien que dans l'introduction, j'ai l'impression qu'ils font tout ce qu'ils critiquent
> 
> Une mission qui critique le fait de vendre de la scurit par la peur et qui nous fait peur pour vendre son mission.


Moi non plus j'aime pas la forme. Mais ce n'est pas parce que la forme est naze que le fond l'est forcment aussi. Faut savoir abstraire. La forme, c'est a qui fait vendre. Mais ce qu'il faut en retenir (et juger), c'est le fond.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Et dans la digne suite du Cash Investigation d'hier, les deux parties du #Infrarouge d'aujourd'hui qui montrent  quel point on suit le mme chemin que les USA depuis le 11 Septembre, et  quel point une telle stratgie s'appuie sur la dsinformation par les lus eux-mme :
http://www.france2.fr/emissions/infr...09-2015_341460
http://www.france2.fr/emissions/infr...09-2015_411356

Encore une fois, il y a du sensationnel pour la forme, question de vente, mais c'est le fond qu'il faut porter  rflexion.

La premire partie est dj en Replay : http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/infr...128323018.html
La seconde devrait l'tre d'ici pas longtemps j'imagine.

----------


## el_slapper

> T(.../...)Ta raction est intressante. Ma premire raction fut: "tiens, si el_slapper dit a, c'est qu'il doit y avoir quelque chose qui m'a chapp dans le discours de Lepage". Alors je suis retourn y voir de plus prs. Mais non. Je ne comprends pas ce qui te fait dire cela. Parce qu'il considre, lui, que TAFTA est un sujet important qui mrite qu'on se mobilise, cela suffit pour en faire un "totalitaire"?


Parceque tu ne vois mme pas ce qu'il y a de totalitaire  penser comme toi.....et  tre dgout que les autres en pensent pas comme toi. Le mec, il veut faire la rvolution pour bouter TAFTA hors de France(c'est violent, la rvolution), et quand quelqu'un lui dit qu'elle n'en a rien  foutre(mme pas qu'elle est contre), il est scandalis de ne pas avoir tous les leviers sous la main pour la soumettre  sa volont rvolutionnaire et TAFTAvore.

Parcequ'au fond, c'est a qu'il veut : appliquer sa vision  100% de la population Franaise, et le reste n'a qu' fermer sa gueule et couter sa bonne parole. Le tout sous couvert de "droit de penser librement"... tant qu'on est communiste et lepagiste. Il veut que la totalit de la socit(conomie, cole) aie pour seul objectif la ralisation de son utopie. Cette pauvre dame n'a mme pas le droit de faire son yoga tranquille, il faut qu'on la fasse chier avec TAFTA.

En ce moment, j'ai d'autres lectures que toi. C'est li  des lments personnels(ma femme et sa famille sont chrtiens vangliques crationnistes, et mon beau-pre particulirement  fond). Et je ne peux pas m'empcher de dresser des parallles entre des fous religieux qui rvent d'une terre ou tout le monde passe son temps  prier le seigneur(note que elle aussi elle a du talent, je n'ai pas mis de liens vers des fondamentalistes bas-de-gamme, a ne serait pas faire honneur  l'vident talent de Frank Lepage) et cette description utopique d'un monde ou tout le monde, tout le temps, discuterait du meilleur moyen d'aller  gauche. Cette obsession de la prire et du seigneur d'un cot, de "l'ducation"(mais seulement d'une manire bien spcifique) et de la mise en commun des biens du pays dans l'autre, moi, dans les deux cas, a me fait penser aux totalitarisme. Il n'y a qu'un seul axe de pense, et toute personne qui sort de cet axe est suspecte de faire drailler le train du bonheur de l'humanit. Le pire, c'est que les uns comme les autres sont sincres : les frapps religieux croient vraiment que seuls les 600,000 Franais vangliques n'iront pas en enfer.

C'est con, parce que si il se concentrait de manire raliste sur l'ducation, je suis sur qu'il aurait un apport positif. Je partage entirement l'avis de Tr0n33, que je vais reformuler  ma sauce : nos lites manquent d'humanits. Leurs formations manquent d'humanits. La technique sans comprhension du monde ou elle s'applique est, elle aussi, une forme de rgression sociale, et devient rapidement un outil d'oppression.

Mais non, dcidment, je ne peux pas souscrire  sa vision du monde. Dans 10 ans, si on le suit, on est tous morts de faim.

----------


## r0d

> la gauche c'est le mal: l'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions


Dont acte, comme dirait l'autre.

----------


## el_slapper

> la gauche c'est le mal: l'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions ==> Dont acte, comme dirait l'autre.


?

C'est un peu lger, jeune homme(bon, d'accord, mon antpnultime post avant celui-ci tait lger aussi). Maintenant, si "la gauche", dans ton esprit, c'est effectivement laver le cerveau des gens jusqu' ce qu'ils entrent totalement dans le moule de la batitude collectiviste, et ne se posent que les "bonnes question", oui, c'est une forme de mal. De mme que "la droite", quand c'est "marche ou crve, et tant pis pour les faibles", c'est une forme de mal aussi.

Ce n'est pas la gauche, qui est le mal, dans mon esprit, par rapport au discours de ce monsieur, c'est l'incapacit qu'il a  imaginer que des gens qui sortent de sa pense puissent ne pas tre totalement dans le faux. Moi aussi, je pense que TAFTA c'est de la merde, mais pour autant, si je commence  bassiner ma femme avec a(elle pour qui la politique, c'est toujours bien tant qu'on ne la ramne pas en Pologne socialiste, ou elle a beaucoup souffert), je vais juste tre un connard qui se mle de ce qui ne le regarde pas. Et c'est ma femme.

Il y a des moments pour l'action politique(genre intervenir dans ce forum, ou juste le lire), et des moments pour autre chose. Quand on va au yoga, ce n'est pas pour faire de la politique. Rponds moi honntement : si on venait faire chier cette brave dame pour la convaincre qu'il faut couler les bateaux transportant des rfugis syriens - parce que sinon il y aura des consquences ngatives pour nous, et qu'elle rpondait "foutez-moi la paix", aurait-elle tort?

Dit autrement : certains moyens de propagande sont-ils acceptables pour les "bonnes ides", et inacceptables pour les "mauvaises ides"? Il me semble que tu as un point aveugle, l-dessus. Parce qu'il dfend les ides que toi-mme tu dfends, tu ne vois pas qu'il se comporte mal. Et je me permets de te le dire, parce que je pense que tu est assez intelligent pour comprendre, contrairement aux supporters de Josh Duggar(je ne met pas de lien, c'est hyper-glauque, comme affaire - un pdophile port en hros parce que Jsus). Assez intelligent pour comprendre que "tre dans le bon camp" ne suffit pas pour tre "bon". Assez intelligent pour comprendre que ce qui ne se fait pas, ne se fait pas, mme pour la bonne cause. Assez intelligent pour comprendre que raser une ville Allemande avec des bombardiers fin Avril 1945, a ne fait pas de l'auteur de ce massacre un hros parce que les nazis. Assez intelligent pour comprendre que la fin ne justifie pas les moyens. Et surtout assez intelligent pour comprendre que laver le cerveau des gens ds qu'ils ne dorment plus n'est pas un moyen acceptable. Quelque soit la fin.

----------


## r0d

> ?


Nous sommes tellement hors-sujet que fais dans le laminaire.
Tu es en train de te monter le bourricot pour rien, et tu fais un mauvais procs  Lepage. Relis le texte. Lepage estime que certaines institutions, dont les MJCs, devraient faire de l'ducation populaire. Donc de la politique. Il ne fustige pas cette brave dame, mais la MJC qui ne fais pas de politique. Aprs on peut tre de l'avis inverse, mais Lepage donne sa vision des choses, je ne vois pas o tu cherches le totalitarisme. D'ailleurs, dans cet exemple, le totalitarisme est plus  craindre du ct de TAFTA, justement, que du ct de Lepage. Car faire en sorte que les citoyens fassent de la politique, c'est le meilleur moyen, justement, d'viter le totalitarisme.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi je rponds... dj on est hors-sujet, en plus je sais bien que ds qu'on dit "gauche", on rpond "totalitarisme". C'est pavlovien, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'essaie encore de lutter contre a... ta comparaison avec l'vanglisme est juste dgueulasse d'ailleurs, c'est gerbant...

----------


## Invit

Vous tes si bon que a en politique ?
Vous parlez comme eux, sujets barbant en ne comprenant que dalle  ::D: 

Alors pourquoi ne pas monter vos propres parties ?


(Dsol, c'tait oblig de faire cette remarque  ::D: )

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Bon, on est d'accord alors. Si la loi passe, on fait une descente chez Neckara {^_^}. On en profitera pour aller voir des sites jihadistes et des vidos de chatons sur Youtube, dire de s'assurer que les gars des renseignement font leur boulot.


Neckara, on attend tous ton adresse. {^_}

(Avec rveil de sujet mort et inutilit, je crois que c'est mon pire post sur DVP !)

----------


## Neckara

Ma mman m'avait bien mis en garde contre ces inconnus suspects sur internet qui tenteraient d'avoir mon adresse.

Ils se construisent une fausse identit, font comme s'ils taient comme nous pour nous mettre en confiance et nous incitent progressivement  leur donner nos coordonnes puis  se donner rendez-vous. Et l, c'est le drame, une fois sur place, on se rend compte que Matthieu Vergne n'existe pas, que c'est en fait Bertrand, 45 ans, chef d'entreprise qui va tenter de me recruter dans sa start-up pourrie. J'en ai fait des cauchemars tant petit.  ::pleure:: 


Heureusement que l'tat franais lutte contre ce genre d'individus malsains et vont surveiller Internet pour nous protger.


@Matthieu Vergne : T'es chaud pour venir  Oslo ? Je l'avais dit que si cette loi passait j'immigrerais  l'tranger.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> @Matthieu Vergne : T'es chaud pour venir  Oslo ? Je l'avais dit que si cette loi passait j'immigrerais  l'tranger.


Oh, t'abuses ! J'tais sur Stockholm y'a 2 semaines. J'aurais pu faire un petit dtour. {'^_^}

----------


## RyzenOC

Cette loi n'a visiblement pas empcher les attaques qui se droule actuellement sur Paris.

Demain matin Franois Hollande vas nous faire voter une lois pour mettre des camras dans les toilettes au rythme ou sa vas.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Apparemment, les terroristes sont plus nombreux, j'espre donc qu'ils ne les tueront pas tous et qu'il y aura enqute. Mais dans son discours Hollande dit qu'on sait qui sont les terroristes et qu'on les connat... faut le prendre comment ? Encore des terroristes qu'on connat en tant que tels mais qu'on n'a pas surveill correctement ?

Enfin bon, on va viter les ractions  chaud.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais dans son discours Hollande dit qu'on sait qui sont les terroristes et qu'on les connat... faut le prendre comment ? Encore des terroristes qu'on connat en tant que tels mais qu'on n'a pas surveill correctement ?


Vu que des tmoins ont voqu des paroles des terroristes  propos de la Syrie, je pense plutt qu'il parle de Daesh, pas forcment prcisment des gens ayant agit ce soir.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Vu comment il me semblait catgorique sur le fait de les connatre, je doute que a ait quoi que ce soit  voir avec les tmoignages. Plutt avec des sources officielles.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Apparemment, les terroristes sont plus nombreux, j'espre donc qu'ils ne les tueront pas tous et qu'il y aura enqute. Mais dans son discours Hollande dit qu'on sait qui sont les terroristes et qu'on les connat... faut le prendre comment ? Encore des terroristes qu'on connat en tant que tels mais qu'on n'a pas surveill correctement ?
> 
> Enfin bon, on va viter les ractions  chaud.


c'est ce qui me faisait dire qu'avant de mettre tout le monde sous coute, il aurait t intressant de mettre en place un systme d'coute automatis pour toutes les fiches "S" pour lesquelles les moyens humains semblent insuffisants.

----------

